# A game we all can play!



## jkath

I saw this game in a different forum, and it's so silly, I thought we could play too. 

I'll start by asking you to choose between two things. They can be ANYTHING, providing it's appropriate. 

Whoever responds next will answer with their choice and then, they will give 2 new choices. 

etc...etc...etc...

Okay, I'll start.

_*Pepsi or Coke?*_


----------



## Andy M.

Coke!

Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## SierraCook

McDonald's

Vanilla or Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## GB

Chocolate

Sweet or Savory?


----------



## Andy M.

savory!

Potatoes or rice


----------



## SierraCook

Potatoes


Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Barbara L

Tea


Jello or Pudding?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Pudding!

Instant or homemade?


----------



## luvs

cook n' serve!
butter or margarine?


----------



## jkath

Butter!

Smoked Gouda or Munster?


----------



## SierraCook

Smoked gouda

Spicy brown or regular mustard?


----------



## AllenOK

Spicy Brown!

White or Wheat bread?


----------



## jkath

wheat!

Lemon Meringue or Coconut Cream?


----------



## Andy M.

Lemon Meringue!

Seafood or Poultry?


----------



## middie

poultry !!!

fruit or veggies ?


----------



## jkath

Veggies

Salsa or Guacamole?


----------



## middie

salsa

potato chips or doritos ?


----------



## luvs

potato chips
mayo or miracle whip?


----------



## jkath

mayo.

Jalepeno peppers or bell peppers?


----------



## SierraCook

Jalapeno, the hotter the better

Orange or cranberry juice?


----------



## Barbara L

Orange juice



Mashed or baked potatoes?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

baked with bacon.

Bacon or ham?


----------



## luvs

bacon.

white meat or dark meat?


----------



## Barbara L

Dark meat


Black or green olives?

 Barbara


----------



## hvacwife

Munster

Burgers or hot dogs????


----------



## jkath

_psst: hvac - try again! I'll go back to Barbs:_

Black Olives!

Black or Red licorice?


----------



## cheffrankie

Definately Red!!

pasta or noodles?


----------



## jkath

Pasta!

alfredo or marinara?


----------



## Barbara L

Alfredo


Dill or sweet pickles?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Sweet!

See's or Ethel M's?


----------



## jkath

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Andy M.

See's  (that's a California goodie)

Philly cheese steak or pizza?


----------



## GB

See's or Ethel M's? - What are these? Never heard of them.

Pizza

surf or turf?


----------



## Alix

Surf


Coffee or tea?


----------



## Andy M.

Turf!

Shellfish or fin fish?


----------



## pdswife

Shellfish!


Ocean or  Mountain lake??


----------



## jkath

LAKE!

corn or peas?


----------



## pdswife

Corn!

Frozen or canned?


----------



## jkath

Frozen.

Filet Mignon or Prime Rib?


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I will bridge the two !
Alix = Tea shaken not stired !
Andy M.= Fin Fish !

I would ask Man or Woman but I think this needs to be food!   

So  Rocky Mountain Oysters  or   Head Cheese ?


----------



## pdswife

neither please.  LOL

tv dinners or left overs from Mcdonalds??


----------



## jkath

TV dinners

Souffle or Quiche?


----------



## pdswife

Quiche!

Breakfast for dinner
or
dinner for breakfast?


----------



## jkath

breakfast for dinner!

Guacamole or Salsa?


----------



## pdswife

salsa!

Tacos or fajitas??


----------



## Maidrite

This is weird I posted this and the last ones where Alix and Andy M?


----------



## jkath

Tacos!

Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## crewsk

Swiss


Garden salad or Ceasar salad?


----------



## Maidrite

Ceasar Salad
Crawldadies or  Kelp ?


----------



## crewsk

Crawfish all the way!!!


Fried or scrambled eggs?


----------



## pdswife

fried!

veggie oil or olive?


----------



## cheffrankie

olive oil!

Basil or parsley?


----------



## pdswife

Parsley!!

grow your own or
buy it bottled?


----------



## cheffrankie

Grow your own..even tho its more work!

salt or pepper?


----------



## pdswife

Salt!

Garlic,  lots or just a bit??


----------



## crewsk

lots but not too much


cookies or brownies?


----------



## cheffrankie

Lots... spech on garlic bread!

Red apple or green apple?


----------



## pdswife

(can't I say BOTH)

Cookies!

Oatmeal or chocolate chip??


----------



## crewsk

green


red onion or yellow?


----------



## pdswife

Yellow ( sweet)


grilled or baked onions?


----------



## cheffrankie

lol lets not get ahead of ourselves!
red onion and chocolate chip!

sweet and sour or soya?


----------



## GB

Grilled

Hot or Mild?


----------



## pdswife

mild...!


Raw or cooked veggies??


----------



## cheffrankie

raw

fanta or sprite?


----------



## Maidrite

OK I WILL BRIDGE TWO !
CHEFRankie= Little Green Apples
SOUR
Thin or THick Pizza ?


----------



## pdswife

Thin pizza!


Pepperoni or Canadian bacon?


----------



## Maidrite

Sprite 0
hard or soft candy ?


----------



## Maidrite

Pepperoni
double or triple cheese ?


----------



## cheffrankie

Hard 

chicken burger or beef burger?


----------



## crewsk

beef


waffle cone or regular "cake" cone?


----------



## pdswife

Beef burger, please!

(I think we'd better start using the quotes...)

cheese burger or mushroom burger??


----------



## Alix

Cheese burger


Salmon or tuna


----------



## crewsk

Salmon


Crab legs or lobster tail?


----------



## GB

Lobster tail

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## Alix

Hot tea


Shrimp bisque or chicken noodle


----------



## pdswife

Hot tea.

Tea with lemon or milk??


----------



## GB

Lemon

Raw fish or cooked fish?


----------



## Andy M.

Sushi!

Brats or Italian Sausage


----------



## Alix

Tough one GB...

Raw fish

And Brats Andy




Shrimp bisque or chicken noodle (since I got missed last time! Waaaa!)


----------



## Barbara L

Chicken noodle


Red or white wine?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

chicken noodle


Chicken or turkey?


----------



## pdswife

chicken please.

Chili or bean and bacon soup?


----------



## texasgirl

chili
hug or a kiss?


----------



## Weeks

Hug

Motorcycle or Bicycle?


----------



## jkath

Bicycle

Pez or Pixie Stix?


----------



## kadesma

Pixie stix

scrambled eggs or fried?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

scrambled.

Cheerios or Frosted Flakes?


----------



## crewsk

Cheerios as long as it's honey nut


Cotton candy or pop corn?


----------



## jkath

pop corn

Lemonade or Grape Juice?


----------



## pdswife

cotton candy!

The fair or the circus??


----------



## jkath

Fair

Strawberry Jam or Rhubarb Jam?


----------



## crewsk

Lemonade

Fair

Onion rings or french fries?


----------



## jkath

french fries

BBQ sauce or Tabasco?


----------



## crewsk

Strawberry jam since I've never had rhubarb

BBQ sauce


Peaches & cream or strawberries & cream?


----------



## pdswife

Peaches and cream!

Vanilla or Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## jkath

Vanilla Vanilla Vanilla!

Crushed Ice or Cubes?


----------



## kadesma

vanilla

fruit or tossed salad?
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> Vanilla Vanilla Vanilla!
> 
> Crushed Ice or Cubes?


crushed
tacos or burritos?
kadesma


----------



## luvs

tacos!
lemon or lime?


----------



## Alix

lime


gin or vodka?


----------



## jkath

gin...no, vodka....no, gin...both?


Cranberry juice or orange juice?


----------



## kadesma

vodka

sweet or sour?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

sweet

cinnamon or cardamon?


----------



## luvs

sour!
marinara or meat sauce?


----------



## kadesma

cinnamon

cumin or cloves?
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

luvs_food said:
			
		

> sour!
> marinara or meat sauce?


meat
ravioli or stuffed shells?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

ravioli and cloves, but not together


milk or juice?


----------



## kadesma

juice

plain or fried rice?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

fried

Orange Chicken or Kung Pao?


----------



## Alix

Kung Pao!


steak or chicken?


----------



## pdswife

steak!

read a book or watch a movie?


----------



## kadesma

chicken

pesto or marinara?
kadesma


----------



## luvs

steak!

A-1 or worcestershire?

(and read a book and pesto)


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> steak!
> 
> read a book or watch a movie?


read a book
comedy or drama?
kadesma wheew


----------



## jkath

comedy

Marshmallows or Marshmallow Cream?


----------



## kadesma

luvs_food said:
			
		

> steak!
> 
> A-1 or worcestershire?
> 
> (and read a book and pesto)


A-1
sour or french bread?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

toasted marshmallows!

car camping or back packing?


----------



## luvs

marshmallow cream.
crunchy or smooth PB?


----------



## kadesma

car camping

roller or ice skating?
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

luvs_food said:
			
		

> marshmallow cream.
> 
> crunchy or smooth PB?


smooth
garlic butter or peppered steak?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

smooth pb and ice skating


Jello or pudding?


----------



## kadesma

pudding

rice or bread pudding?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

bread pudding!!!

Buffet or sit-down?


----------



## crewsk

sit-down, I never eat enough at a buffet to feel like I get my $ worth.


Corn on the cob or creamed corn?


----------



## kadesma

on the cob

crackers or chips?


----------



## Alix

CHIPS!!!


Lays or Old Dutch?


----------



## kadesma

lays

fritos or doritos?


----------



## luvs

dirotos
cool ranch or regular?


----------



## middie

both !!! 

ground turkey or ground beef ?


----------



## Andy M.

ground beef

KFC or Popeyes


----------



## GB

Popeyes

Beer or wine?


----------



## luvs

wine.
kegs or bottles?


----------



## kadesma

bottles 
mexican or chinese?


----------



## texasgirl

MEXICAN

spagetti or lasagna?


----------



## jkath

lasagna!

Cheesecake or Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## Alix

cheesecake



orange or apple?


----------



## jkath

Orange

Popsicle or Ice Cream Bar?


----------



## Alix

Ice cream bar.


Slurpee or Freezee


----------



## jkath

Slurpee

Bananas Foster or Banana Bread


----------



## Alix

Banana bread


Margarita or daquiri?


----------



## jkath

Daquiri

fritos or doritos?


----------



## GB

Doritos

Gin martini or vodka martini?


----------



## jkath

Gin Martini

fuzzy navel or Cape Cod?


----------



## pdswife

2 fuzzy navels please!

Baily's or Kaluha?


----------



## GB

Kaluha

Baked or fried?


----------



## jkath

Fried (hey, why not?)

Creme Brulee or Ganache Cake?


----------



## texasgirl

creme brulee

spoon or fork?


----------



## jkath

spoon

Artichoke or Asparagus?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Artichoke.


Ketchup or Catsup?


----------



## texasgirl

ketchup

pickle or relish


----------



## jkath

relish

French Dip or Ham Sandwich?


----------



## kadesma

french dip

pastrami or roast beef?


----------



## jkath

roast beef

guava or mango?


----------



## texasgirl

mango

tangerine or orange?


----------



## jkath

Orange (Navel, please)

chicken satay or chicken fricasee?


----------



## GB

satay 

Thai or Chinese (food of course   )


----------



## kadesma

chinese

Italian or french


----------



## pdswife

Italian!

Greek or French?


----------



## GB

Greek

Open kitchen or closed kitchen?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

closed kitchen.


fries or baked potato?


----------



## kadesma

baked

pancakes or wafflles?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

waffles.... burnt preferably

Red sauce or white sauce?


----------



## kadesma

red sauce

maple syrup or powdered sugar?


----------



## jkath

maple syrup!

Marmalade or strawberry jam?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maple syrup.


Iceberg or romaine?


----------



## kadesma

marmalade

blue cheese dressing or honey mustard?


----------



## jkath

Romaine and bleu cheese!

bacon wrapped filet or beef medalions in port?


----------



## kadesma

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Maple syrup.
> 
> 
> Iceberg or romaine?


romaine
belgine endive or frissee?


----------



## jkath

wake up kadesma!


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> Romaine and bleu cheese!
> 
> bacon wrapped filet or beef medalions in port?


medallions in port
liver and onion  or sweetbreads?


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> wake up kadesma!


   
OOOOps


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Spork or spoon?


----------



## kadesma

spoon

sausage or bacon?


----------



## middie

spoon

frech toast stuffed or unstuffed?


----------



## jkath

kadesma, do I have to choose between those? ewww! I guess liver, as I like onions.

sush - spork - it's so taco bell!

grilled cheese or quesadilla?


----------



## kadesma

stuffed

hash browns or home fries?


----------



## jkath

hash browns

dark or light m&ms?


----------



## middie

hashbrowns

bath or shower?


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> kadesma, do I have to choose between those? ewww! I guess liver, as I like onions.
> 
> sush - spork - it's so taco bell!
> 
> grilled cheese or quesadilla?


quesadilla
hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## jkath

burger

mandarin chicken salad or walnut cranberry chicken salad?


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> hash browns
> 
> dark or light m&ms?


dark
almond rocca or cashew?


----------



## kadesma

middie said:
			
		

> hashbrowns
> 
> bath or shower?


shower
swim in pool or lake


----------



## jkath

back to food, please?


----------



## jkath

BBQ by the lake 

cream of wheat or oatmeal?


----------



## middie

walnut cranberry chicken salad

white or wheat bread ?


----------



## kadesma

Yes mam  

penne or fusili?


----------



## jkath

wheat

candy hearts or chocolate kisses?


----------



## jkath

.................(this was a duplicate)


----------



## kadesma

middie said:
			
		

> walnut cranberry chicken salad
> 
> white or wheat bread ?


wheat
muffins or bisquits?


----------



## middie

chocolate kisses.

nerds or gobstoppers?


----------



## jkath

nerds

champagne or wine?


----------



## kadesma

wine

margarita or greyhound?


----------



## GB

Wine

salty or sweet?


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> wheat
> 
> candy hearts or chocolate kisses?


chocolate kisses
cream puffs or eclairs?


----------



## kadesma

GB said:
			
		

> Wine
> 
> salty or sweet?


salty
salsa hot or mild?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

wine.... red thank you.  

Spam or Pam?


----------



## middie

cream puffs

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## kadesma

middie said:
			
		

> cream puffs
> 
> chocolate or vanilla


chocolate
pie or cake?


----------



## GB

Hot salsa
Pam
Chocolate

Appetizers or entree?


----------



## middie

kadesma said:
			
		

> chocolate
> pie or cake?


 
either one


----------



## crewsk

GB said:
			
		

> Hot salsa
> Pam
> Chocolate
> 
> Appetizers or entree?


 

Appitizers(I can eat more of those )


Candlelight dinner or picnic under the stars?


----------



## middie

picnic under the stars

cherry or apple pie?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Candlelight Dinner.... to many bugs flyin' around with the picnic.


cheese & crackers OR potato chips?


----------



## crewsk

apple pie

cheese & crackers


Spinich dip or ranch dip?


----------



## kadesma

spinach

onion or potato soup?


----------



## middie

potato

ham or bacon?


----------



## crewsk

potato soup


Apple dumplings or apple pie?


----------



## kadesma

middie said:
			
		

> potato
> 
> ham or bacon?


bacon
shrimp or lobster?


----------



## kadesma

crewsk said:
			
		

> potato soup
> 
> 
> Apple dumplings or apple pie?


dumpling
broccoli or spinach salad?


----------



## jkath

Spinach Salad

Juicy Fruit or Dentyne?


----------



## kadesma

juicy fruit

bagel or english muffin?


----------



## jkath

Bagel....no, english muffin....aw shoot! Both, please!

Butter or margarine?


----------



## tweedee

Butter

Sour cream or Cream Cheese?


----------



## Barbara L

Cream cheese (actually either, depending on what it is on!)

Red wine or white wine?
(since no one answered last time I asked!)

 Barbara


----------



## GB

Red wine

Regular or diet soda?


----------



## tweedee

diet soda

strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## pdswife

strawberries!

Apples or oranges?


----------



## tweedee

Apples

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## pdswife

Waffles!

Crepes or French Toast?


----------



## Barbara L

French toast


Muffins or doughnuts?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

donuts

milk or juice ?


----------



## GB

Juice

Chopsticks or fork?


----------



## middie

FORK !! 

plain or flavored water ?


----------



## GB

Plain

Tap water or Brita?


----------



## middie

brita

2% milk or whole ?


----------



## Barbara L

2% milk


Butter or sour cream on baked potatoes?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

both


Snickers or Hershey bar?


----------



## Barbara L

Hershey bar


Whipped cream or marshmallows in hot chocolate?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Depends on my mood



Black coffee or with cream?


----------



## GB

Black

5 star restaurant or hole in the wall family run place?


----------



## crewsk

hole in the wall


Carrots or celery?


----------



## jkath

Carrots

Basil or Oregano?


----------



## GB

Basil

Eat the the table or in front of the TV?


----------



## crewsk

Table


Someone to cook for you or clean the kitchen after you cook?


----------



## middie

rather have someone to cook AND clean FOR me lmao

frankenberry or countchocula ?


----------



## jkath

frankenberry

lucky charms or froot loops?


----------



## crewsk

Froot Loops


Honey nut or plain Cheerios?


----------



## jkath

Plain

Blueberry Bagel or Onion Bagel?


----------



## crewsk

blueberry


English muffin or bagel?


----------



## Alix

Bagel




Scrambled or fried eggs?


----------



## middie

english muffin

pork or chicken?


----------



## texasgirl

chicken

butter or margarine?


----------



## jkath

butter

marinade or rub?


----------



## middie

marinade

cherries or peaches ?


----------



## jkath

peaches

Cream of Broccoli or Creamed Spinach?


----------



## Alix

raw or cooked veggies


----------



## jkath

raw

Corn Chowder or Clam Chowder?


----------



## middie

corn

choc cake or brownies ?


----------



## Alix

brownies


chinese or japanese food?


----------



## middie

chinese

manicotti or lasagna ?


----------



## jkath

manicotti!

florentine or marinara?


----------



## Alix

florentine


alfredo or bolognese?


----------



## middie

alfredo

ramen noodles or cup a soup ?


----------



## Alix

ramen noodles


Chunky soup or creamy?


----------



## jkath

Creamy


Screaming Yellow Zonkers or Cracker Jack?


----------



## Alix

What are Screaming Yellow Zonkers?


----------



## jkath

Middie loved them in the 70s. The name alone tells you how nutritious they are!


Okay, how about this:
cracker jacks or candy necklaces?


----------



## Alix

candy necklace



peanut or regular m&ms?


----------



## jkath

regular

Salted peanuts or roasted peanuts?


----------



## Alix

salted



Spitz or peanuts (thinking ballgame here!)


----------



## jkath

Don't know what a spitz it (other than a dog, or swimming Champ, Mark....) so I'll say peanuts.

Bernaise or remoulade?


----------



## Alix

You don't have Spitz? They are sunflower seeds. Hmmmm, another Canadian thing? (LOL to the Mark reference)


Bearnaise



crab or scallops?


----------



## jkath

*ack* seafood!
well, I suppose Crab 

chardonnay or muscat?


----------



## kadesma

Chadonay

merlot or pino grigio?


----------



## texasgirl

merlot 

Reeces pb cups or reeces pieces


----------



## luvs

resse's pieces! (i just bought a huge bag )

whipped cream or sour cream?


----------



## texasgirl

{my favotire too, luvs}
sour cream


tv or radio?


----------



## GB

Whipped cream

Original recipe or extra crispy?


----------



## pdswife

Original!

Oven fried or deep fried?


----------



## middie

screaming yellow zonkers jkath !!!
deep fried pds.

corn or potatoes?


----------



## kadesma

corn

pumpkin or sunflower seeds?


----------



## kadesma

GB said:
			
		

> Whipped cream
> 
> Original recipe or extra crispy?


extra crispy
sauteed or batter coated shrimp


----------



## luvs

sauteed.
chiclets or trident?


----------



## jkath

trident

sweet potatoes or red potatoes?


----------



## SierraCook

red


scallops or prawns?


----------



## jkath

*ack* (why do I keep getting the seafood questions?)
umm, okay, I'll take prawns for $500, Alex


Cheese Enchiladas or Beef Flour Flautas?


----------



## SierraCook

Enchiladas

Chow mein or fried rice?


----------



## jkath

fried rice!

Fried Wontons or Egg Foo Young?


----------



## SierraCook

Wontons


Egg drop soup or hot and sour soup?


----------



## luvs

fried wontons.
special k or rice krispies?


----------



## Barbara L

Fried rice
Rice Krispies


Nacho chips with cheese or Potato chips with dip?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

nachos and cheese! i get those almost each time i go to the bar.

udon or ramen noodles?


----------



## jkath

never had either...can I have noodle-noodles?

Panini or Ciabatta?


----------



## GB

Ciabatta

Wonton or hot and sour soup?


----------



## crewsk

hot & sour


red or black Twizzlers?


----------



## jkath

Red

candy corn or taffy?


----------



## crewsk

taffy unless the candy corn is Indian corn


graham crackers or vanilla wafers with peanut butter?


----------



## pdswife

Vanilla wafers without peanut butter...


back rub or foot rub?


----------



## SierraCook

back rub


hot tub or sauna?


----------



## GB

Hot tub

Running or swimming?


----------



## crewsk

swimming


guacamole or salsa?


----------



## SierraCook

crewsk, that is a hard question.

Guacamole


rollercoaster or ferris wheel?


----------



## luvs

rollercoaster.
water slide or wave pool?


----------



## GB

Waterslide

Suntan oil or lotion?


----------



## crewsk

Oil


beach or pool?


----------



## SierraCook

beach


camping or cabin?


----------



## GB

Camping

Catching your own fish or buying it from the store?


----------



## crewsk

catching my own


pan fried or deep fried fish?


----------



## pdswife

pan fried ( over an open fire, if we're still talking about fish)


trout 
or 
salmon?


----------



## SierraCook

smoked salmon

omelet or frittata?


----------



## crewsk

frittata


grits or oatmeal?


----------



## jkath

oatmeal

Butter Pecan Syrup or Maple Syrup?


----------



## SierraCook

maple 

Polish dogs or brats?


----------



## jkath

Polish!

Pineapple/Terriyaki Burger or Avocado/Bacon Burger?


----------



## crewsk

Avo/bacon


potato salad or cole slaw?


----------



## SierraCook

potato

scalloped or mashed potatoes?


----------



## crewsk

mashed


pie or cobbler?


----------



## luvs

cobbler.
smoothie or milkshake?


----------



## jkath

milkshake

reese's or almond joy?


----------



## SierraCook

reese's


hot chocolate or white mocha coffee?


----------



## jkath

Hot Chocolate

Brownies or Chocolate Cake?


----------



## luvs

if i still ate chocolate, brownies. the corner brownies.
granny smith or red delicious apples?


----------



## jkath

granny smith


Lemon Squares or Blondies?


----------



## crewsk

blondies


mango or papaya?


----------



## jkath

mango

Marzipan or Fondant?


----------



## luvs

mangoes!
yeast rolls or biscuits?


----------



## jkath

wake up, luvs....


----------



## Alix

fondant



Kraft Dinner or generic


----------



## crewsk

I use generic unless Kraft is on sale


hot fudge or caramel sundae?


----------



## Alix

BOTH!!


Nuts or fruit topping?


----------



## PA Baker

caramel (lots of it!)

butter or sour cream?


----------



## middie

both (on potatoes)

horses or unicorns?


----------



## texasgirl

unicorns

what worse, snakes or spiders?


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> wake up, luvs....


 
i don't get it.


----------



## luvs

genoa.
mustard or ketchup?


----------



## texasgirl

hard

wheat or white?


----------



## texasgirl

you know, it's really hard to get into this when you think you've got the answer and someone jumps in at the same time as you do!!


----------



## middie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> unicorns
> 
> what worse, snakes or spiders?


 
can't decide. on that one... too hard

camper or tents?


----------



## texasgirl

tents

campfire or camp stove?


----------



## middie

campfire (by far!)

cappucino or hot chocolate?


----------



## texasgirl

cappucino

french vanilla or irish cream  {coffee creamer}


----------



## middie

french vanilla

green beans or green peas?


----------



## texasgirl

PEAS!!!!

cherry tomatoes or romas


----------



## jkath

romas

chocolate milk or strawberry milk?


----------



## texasgirl

chocolate

cottage cheese or ricotta


----------



## Barbara L

Cottage cheese



Walnuts or pecans?

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

pecans



bleu cheese or parmesan?


----------



## middie

walnuts
parmesan

salami or pepperoni ?


----------



## texasgirl

pepperoni

bacon or canadian bacon?


----------



## middie

ummmm both !!! (don't make me coose one) !!!!

pop-tarts toasted or untoasted ?? (untoasted for me)


----------



## texasgirl

toasted with butter


grape jelly or strawberry jelly?


----------



## middie

boysenberry  


hershey's chocolate or nesquick?


----------



## texasgirl

nesquick


chocolate mint or chocolate almond?


----------



## jkath

chocolate almond   (you toast your poptarts and then put butter on them, Texas? I've never heard of that combo!)

ghiradelli or hershey?


----------



## texasgirl

I don't get to eat them very often anymore, too fattening for me right now,but, I can't eat them without it. You should try it, it's good. The ones with the frosting are the best with it.

dove is my favorite, but, I like ghiradelli


----------



## jkath

Soooooooo...what are your two choices?


----------



## texasgirl

oh whoops sorry, lol



hawaii or the caribean


----------



## jkath

Caribbean, so long as "Captain Jack" the Pirate is there!!!!!

Parmesan or Romano?


----------



## texasgirl

parmesan  {Which capt. jack??}

horror or comedy?


----------



## jkath

Captain Jack...Johnny Depp from Pirates of the Caribbean...be still my heart!

comedy. Always.

Indian Food or Thai Food?


----------



## luvs

thai food.
love or money?


----------



## texasgirl

I love johnny depp, he's so cooky


love!!! money is nothing without it!


----------



## jkath

psssst! Texas...wake up again! choices...choices....


----------



## kadesma

Uhhhh let's try this

BBQ pork or BBQ beef
kadesma


----------



## middie

think i have to go with pork on this one.

men... let them live or kill them?
(yes i'm mad at the idiot again)


----------



## SierraCook

middie, I think I will remain neutral.  I hope that you have a better day, tomorrow.   

banana cream pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## jkath

Banana Cream Pie

Chicken Noodle Soup or Beef Vegetable Soup?


----------



## Barbara L

Beef Vegetable soup


Hot dogs or Polish Sausage?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

Polish sausage.
ranch dressing or Italian dressing?


----------



## garnish

*connection*

RANCH, 

Chocolate cheese cake or Strawberry cheese cake?


----------



## texasgirl

jkath said:
			
		

> psssst! Texas...wake up again! choices...choices....


  I have completely lost it, sorry guys!!

never had chocolate cheescake, but i'll pick it since it's chocolate

foam pillow or feather pillow?


----------



## jkath

feather


chipotle or chervil?


----------



## texasgirl

yummy, chipotle

pudding or mousse


----------



## jkath

mousse (It's not only good, it's fun to say! mousse mousse mousse)

Candied Ginger or Gingersnaps?


----------



## texasgirl

never had candied ginger, is it good?

gingersnaps


oreos or chocolate chip?


----------



## crewsk

Oreos


oatmeal or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## jkath

peanut butter cookies

macaroons or madelaines?

(ps - tx - candied ginger is good to add to quick breads and other dishes, but it's also good to have around to fix a tummy ache!)


----------



## texasgirl

macaroons

sandals or flip flops?


{do you buy it already candied?}


----------



## luvs

oatmeal! chewy oatmeal! with raisins! 
macaroons.
flip flops.
Jimmy John's or subway?


----------



## jkath

Sandals and Subway.

Extra Crispy or Original Recipe?

(yes, TX, it's with the spices)


----------



## texasgirl

Extra crispy


when it's storming, would you rather
sleep or sit outside and watch the storms?


----------



## jkath

outside

Gas Grill or Charcoal?


----------



## texasgirl

charcoal and wood on smoker

brisket or ribs?


----------



## jkath

brisket

miso soup or mississippi mud pie?


----------



## texasgirl

mississippi mud

german chocolate or fudge?


----------



## jkath

fudge

Peanut Butter and Jelly or Peanut Butter and Bananas?


----------



## texasgirl

pb&j  pb & mayo is good too


pimento cheese or ham & cheese?


----------



## jkath

ham and cheese

Peppermint Patty or Caramello?


----------



## texasgirl

oooo, that's a hard one.. caramello


snickers or milky way?


----------



## jkath

snickers

Good 'n Plenty or Lemonheads?


----------



## crewsk

Lemonheads


Regular grilled cheese or grilled pimento cheese?


----------



## texasgirl

any kind of pimento cheese 

roast or stew?


----------



## jkath

Roast

Peppercorn Roast or Horseradish Roast?


----------



## texasgirl

peppercorn


pork tenderloin or beef tenderoin?


----------



## luvs

beef tenderloin!
celery sticks or carrots?


----------



## texasgirl

carrots

flowers or chocolate?


----------



## pdswife

Flowers


dinner out some where fancy
or
a romantic picnic?


----------



## jkath

Dinner out 

Deviled eggs or chopped up in a salad?


----------



## texasgirl

Deviled eggs

green salad or fruit salad?


----------



## jkath

green salad

balsamic vinegar or apple cider vinegar?


----------



## texasgirl

apple cider vinager

ground beef or ground turkey


----------



## luvs

ground beef.
proscuitto or Isaly's ham?


----------



## kadesma

proscuitto
foccacia or flat bread
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

foccacia

lemon or lime?


----------



## Alix

Lemon


Purple or green grapes


----------



## texasgirl

purple

squash or zuccini {sp}


----------



## jkath

zuchinni is a squash....so I'll say Yes!

lemon meringue or lemon sorbet?


----------



## texasgirl

but which do you call it?

lemon sorbet

orange or strawberry sherbert?


----------



## jkath

Good one, TX!!!  I call it dinner (hee hee hee!)

I'll take Orange sherbet! Yum!

Tortas or Flautas?


----------



## texasgirl

FLAUTAS, anyday!!!

enchiladas or tamales


----------



## jkath

I knew I liked you a lot! Beef Flour Flautas are the food of the gods!

hmmm....I'll take enchiladas

carnitas or picadillo?


----------



## texasgirl

I LOVE mexican food  YUMMY!!

I've not had carnitas, but it looks so good and I like pork, so I'll say...
carnitas

tequitos or burritos


----------



## jkath

((off of the game, but Texas - I have the best, easiest recipe for flautas and rather than deep fry, they're mostly baked, so they're a bit healthier, but taste equally as yummy. Maybe I'll post it in the next day or two. If I don't, please remind me!))

Okay, troops - back to the game!


----------



## jkath

burritos! (Mexican food is up in my top 2)

pico di gallo or tomatillo salsa?


----------



## texasgirl

tomatillo salsa


empanadas or sopapillas {sp}


----------



## middie

empanadas

chocolate fudge or
peanut butter fudge ?


----------



## luvs

peanut butter fudge. 
red chiles or green?


----------



## texasgirl

green


cheetos or doritos?


----------



## middie

doritos

cool-whip or redi-whip?


----------



## texasgirl

redi whip


fot fudge sundae or banana split?


----------



## luvs

neither. sorry. 
red potatoes or yukon golds?


----------



## pdswife

Hot fudge,
Yukon gold!
but, not at the same time. lol


buy potatoes by the 10 pound bag
or just the two you need for tonights dinner??


----------



## texasgirl

10 lb bag

green bell peppers or red?


----------



## pdswife

Red!

clam chowder 
or
oyster stew??


----------



## tweedee

clam chowder

cream of mushroom soup or cream of potato soup?


----------



## luvs

clam chowder.
bacon or sausage?


----------



## texasgirl

eeewww, i'll let someone else take that one, sorry


oops, luvs got there before me 

sausage {maple links}

scrambled eggs or fried?


----------



## tweedee

Bacon please


----------



## middie

tweedee said:
			
		

> clam chowder
> 
> cream of mushroom soup or cream of potato soup?


 
potato

wheat bread or whole grain ?


----------



## tweedee

whole grain

butter or cheese spread?


----------



## jkath

butter

potato chowder or clam chowder?


----------



## SierraCook

potato

cashew chicken or kung pao chicken?


----------



## Barbara L

Kung pao chicken


As an alternate source of recipes--magazines or newspapers?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

magazines

potatoe salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## jkath

potato salad

french toast or pancakes?


----------



## texasgirl

mmmmmm, french toast

froot loops or rainsin bran?


----------



## jkath

froot loops, but only if I can string them into a necklace.

Latte with caramel or espresso?


----------



## texasgirl

latte with caramel


mexican food or italian


----------



## jkath

Ack! My two faves!

Can I say both?
well, I think I'd rather have mexican this morning.

huevos rancheros or fritatta?


----------



## texasgirl

huevos rancheros


on sopipillas{sp}.....powdered sugar or honey?


----------



## jkath

sopapillas! Another all time favorite! I'll take honey

Pineapple Upside-Down Cake or Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## texasgirl

Pineapple


would you rather have ....
a moist cake that is ugly or a beautiful cake that is dry?


----------



## jkath

heh heh heh...it won't be ugly in my tummy!

In a cake:
raspberry filling or custard filling?


----------



## texasgirl

mine too!!

custard


banana bread or carrot cake?


----------



## jkath

banana bread (unless it's mom's carrot cake with cream cheese frosting and lemon filling)
Oh my! I bet banana bread would be fabulous with those two additions!

Back to the game....

chocolate eclair with whipped cream or Strawberry jelly donut?


----------



## texasgirl

chocolate eclair with wc {this thread is making me hungry and I've been so good too  :0(}

scrambled eggs or fried eggs?


----------



## jkath

(virtual food has no calories, and maybe you're actually losing some, due to typing! I recently read that if you have a craving, have a glass of water, wait 15 minutes, and it's usually gone)

Scrambled

eggs with cheddar or cream cheese scrambled in?


----------



## texasgirl

I'll have to try that one.

cream cheese


cream cheese wontons or meat wontons { I think that's what they're called  I've eaten them, but, I can't remember if that's what they are.


----------



## SierraCook

texasgirl, these are my favorite and they are called crab puffs. They have crab meat and cream cheese in them, so I will have to say both. 



*Crab Puffs with Cream Cheese* - serves 8 

Preparation time: 30 minutes, - cooking time: 15 minutes 

2 cups oil for deep frying 
1/2 pound cooked crabmeat 
1/2 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 tsp garlic salt 
1 (16 ounce) package small won ton wrappers Heat oil in large, heavy saucepan to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
In a medium bowl, mix together cooked crabmeat, cream cheese and garlic salt. 
Roll a small amount of the crabmeat mixture inside each won ton wrapper and seal. 
In small batches, carefully place won tons into the hot oil. Fry 2 to 3 minutes, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. 


*apple pie or blackberry pie?*


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks sierra!!


apple

muffins or bagels?


----------



## Barbara L

muffins


Miracle Whip or Mayonnaise?

 Barbara



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> I recently read that if you have a craving, have a glass of water, wait 15 minutes, and it's usually gone)


jkath, you're right.  I learned in a health class in college that a lot of times when we think we are hungry, we are really just thirsty.


----------



## texasgirl

> jkath, you're right. I learned in a health class in college that a lot of times when we think we are hungry, we are really just thirsty.


[/QUOTE]  
I must be REALLY thirst all the time then I tried it and it did take away my cravings though. Thanks a bunch
muffins




> Miracle Whip or Mayonnaise?
> 
> Barbara


 



MAYO!!

baked fish or fried fish?


----------



## Heat

strawberry, 
Jim Beam or Jack Daniels?


----------



## luvs

jack daniels.
1/2 & 1/2 or Cremora?


----------



## Maidrite

John Daniels,  Yes it is John if you knew him as well as I once did!
White Lighting or Everclear ?


----------



## jkath

bagels

lychees or cherimoyas?


----------



## middie

never had either one.

sausage... patties or links ?


----------



## jkath

links

sherbet or ice cream?


----------



## middie

ice cream

pork chops... with or without shake n bake


----------



## luvs

without.
lentil or split pea?


----------



## tweedee

Split pea
Soup or salad?


----------



## kadesma

lentil

soft or crunchy tacos


----------



## Barbara L

Crunchy tacos


(for the southerners here)  Sweet or unsweet?  (the southern folk will know what that means!)

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

i used to take my tea unsweetened.
regular or decaf?


----------



## kadesma

decaf or I bark at the moon 

lima beans or pintos?


----------



## texasgirl

pinto beans and cornbread )

sausage patties or links?


----------



## kadesma

patties

brown gravey or  white sausage gravey?


----------



## texasgirl

white sausage gravy

toast or biscuits?


----------



## crewsk

biscuits


honey butter or plain butter on biscuits?


----------



## kadesma

honey butter

snow cone or popcicle?


----------



## texasgirl

popcicle


popcicle or creamcicle


----------



## crewsk

creamcicle


ice cream or sherbert?


----------



## PA Baker

ice cream

cone or dish?


----------



## luvs

cone.
waffle cone or cake cone?


----------



## kadesma

waffle

pastrami or corned beef?


----------



## Barbara L

Corned beef


Tylenol or Advil? (Can you tell I'm in the middle of some major schoolwork? lol)

 Barbara


----------



## GB

Advil

Country or rock and roll?


----------



## kadesma

both

cotton candy or candied apple?


----------



## texasgirl

cotton candy

peppermint pattie or peppermint stick?


----------



## kadesma

stick

root beer float or milkshake?


----------



## crewsk

float


regular milkshake or malt?


----------



## kadesma

reg milkshake

banana split or sundae?


----------



## texasgirl

malt!!

jelly beans or jelly bellys


----------



## PA Baker

Sundae

Whipped Cream or Cool Whip?


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma, you beat me to it,

sundae

jelly beans or jelly bellys


----------



## texasgirl

dagnap it I give up


----------



## crewsk

whipped cream & jelly belly's



french fries or onion rings?


----------



## texasgirl

ok, lets see if i can do this 

CRUNCHY fries

hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## crewsk

YAY you did it!!! 


cheeseburger


ham sandwich on toast with lettuce, tomato, & mayo or ham & cheese sandwich on plain white bread?


----------



## texasgirl

LOL, i did!!
ham & cheese on plain

blt on wheat or corned beef on rye?


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> kadesma, you beat me to it,
> 
> sundae
> 
> jelly beans or jelly bellys


You mean for once I was quick on the draw? 
jelly beans
lemon drops or sour balls?


----------



## kadesma

corned beef on rye

tuna salad sandwich or chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> LOL, i did!!
> ham & cheese on plain
> 
> blt on wheat or corned beef on rye?


YEAH, Whahooo, Ya did it   Ok, back to the game 
NEXT


----------



## Barbara L

Tuna salad sandwich



Jaw breakers or gumballs?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

gumballs

sweet or dill pickles?


----------



## middie

sweet

jelly on toast or apple butter ?


----------



## kadesma

apple butter

peanut or cashew butter?


----------



## middie

cashew

macadamia nuts or almonds?


----------



## kadesma

macadamia

peanut brittle or almond rocca?


----------



## middie

brittle

jolly ranchers or skittles ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

jolly ranchers


Salmon fillet or Tuna fillet?


----------



## middie

ewww neither

ribeye or pork chop ?


----------



## kadesma

tuna fillet and ribeye

garlic butter or truffle butter on those steaks?


----------



## middie

GARLIC !!!!

strawberry banana OR
strawberry kiwi ???


----------



## texasgirl

strawberry kiwi

t-bone or sirloin?


----------



## middie

BOTH !!!!! lol

beer or root beer ??


----------



## kadesma

both 

cake or glazed donut?


----------



## middie

glazed

cheese danish or cherry ?


----------



## texasgirl

cheese danish

cinnamon roll with icing and butter or chocolate glazed donut?


----------



## kadesma

cheese danish

red or black licorice?


----------



## kadesma

chocolate glazed

custard donut or maple bar?


----------



## texasgirl

maple bar


rasberry or lemon filled?


----------



## middie

cinnamon roll
lemon

pineapple or oranges ?


----------



## kadesma

lemon filled

Kahlua or creme de cocoa?


----------



## kadesma

oranges

cresent or parker house rolls?


----------



## texasgirl

kahlua and crescents

spice rum or coconut rum


----------



## middie

neither but if i had to choose... coconut

pretzels or chips ?


----------



## kadesma

chips

eggplant parm or eggplant fried?


----------



## middie

no eggplant ?

yellow onions or vidalia ?


----------



## kadesma

both 

beef or turkey jerky?


----------



## middie

beef

cream puffs or eclairs ?


----------



## kadesma

cream puffs

green or yellow beans?


----------



## middie

green

chives or green onions ?


----------



## PA Baker

green onions (but only if cooked)

white or chocolate milk?


----------



## kadesma

neither

butter or margarine?


----------



## middie

white (you can always add chocolate) lmao

chicken soup or potato ?


----------



## texasgirl

margarine


potatoe rolls or dinner rolls?


----------



## kadesma

chicken soup, dinner rolls
dried apricots or apples?


----------



## middie

apples

waffles or french toast ?


----------



## texasgirl

french toast

hot dogs or hot links?


----------



## middie

ummm hot dogs (not one for hot foods)

chili or tacos ?


----------



## texasgirl

tacos


chinese or italian?


----------



## middie

italian

hash browns or fried potatoes ?


----------



## texasgirl

fried potatoes

raviolis or spaghetti?


----------



## kadesma

ravioli

beef or lamb stew?


----------



## middie

beef

sprite or 7-up ?


----------



## kadesma

7-up

mountain dew or sprite?


----------



## middie

sprite

vanilla coke or cherry vanilla dr. pepper ?


----------



## texasgirl

diet cherry vanilla dr. pepper

big red or cream soda?


----------



## kadesma

nope, no likeeee cream soda YES

root beer or squirt?


----------



## jkath

root beer (but make it a float)

toffee or taffy?


----------



## kadesma

toffee

salt water taff or caramels?


----------



## crewsk

caramels


shrimp or scallops?


----------



## kadesma

shrimp

talapia or mahi mahi?


----------



## Barbara L

Mahi mahi


White sugar or brown sugar on your oatmeal?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

white sugar.
green beans or peas?


----------



## texasgirl

peas


in the morning to wake up
do you drink

soda or coffee?


----------



## jkath

coffee (don't eat sugar in the morning)

milk in your coffee or cream?


----------



## texasgirl

french vanilla creamer


folgers or maxwell house?


----------



## jkath

Actually, I'm a "vanilla nut whole bean and then grind it at the store" kind of coffee drinker. (Thus the plain milk with it in the morning)

Sourdough toast or Whole Wheat Toast?


----------



## middie

whole wheat

lightly toasted or dark ?


----------



## Barbara L

Sourdough toast


Corn Flakes or Frosted Flakes?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

frosted flakes,and eaten without milk for a snack 

Lemon Doughnut or Cruller?


----------



## luvs

cruller.
taramosalata or tzatziki?


----------



## jkath

english, luvs.... I don't think I've heard of either - what are they?


----------



## crewsk

I was getting ready to ask the same thing jkath!


----------



## jkath

Okay, I'll take the second, cause it looks really fun to pronounce.

Tiger Tail Donut (regular dough and chocolate dough twisted together)
or
Apple Fritter Bear Claw?


----------



## texasgirl

lightly toasted and tiger tail

sprinkles or plain


----------



## crewsk

Tiger tail(one of the doughnut shops I used to visit all the time had these tiger paws that were doughnuts shaped like a paw , filled with custard or cream & painted with orange icing, in honor of a nearby college football team known as the Clemson Tigers. Those things were great!)


doughnut holes or regular glazed doughnuts?


----------



## middie

regular 

creme brulee or cheesecake?


----------



## texasgirl

cheesecake!!

angel food or bundt?


----------



## middie

bundt

rasberry or blackberry ?


----------



## Barbara L

luvs_food said:
			
		

> cruller.
> taramosalata or tzatziki?


Even though I don't like cucumber, I would have to go with the tzatziki on this one (it is a Greek cucumber/yogurt sauce).  I had to google the other one.  It is Greek caviar.

Blackberry

Sloppy Joes or Chipped Beef on Toast?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

chipped beef on toast

belgian waffles or pancakes ?


----------



## texasgirl

belgian waffles


plain yogurt or flavored?


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> english, luvs.... I don't think I've heard of either - what are they?


 
Greek food, guys! barb's got it right. 
http://www.yasou.org/food/gfood.htm


----------



## luvs

flavored yogurt. dannon blueberry.
ben and jerry's or breyer's?


----------



## texasgirl

ben and jerrys

fudge or caramel sauce?


----------



## PA Baker

caramel

Colored sprinkles or chocolate jimmies?


----------



## jkath

colored sprinkles - they're so festive!

Lemonade or Grapefruit Juice?


----------



## texasgirl

lemonade

straw or no straw?


----------



## jkath

no straw 

a sprig of mint in your lemonade, or a sprig of lavendar?


----------



## PA Baker

lavender

Black coffee or coffee with cream and sugar?


----------



## texasgirl

cream and sugar


small coffe cup or a BIG O' mug?


----------



## jkath

small cup, filled many times 

Grilled steak or Grilled fish?


----------



## texasgirl

ooh hard one, steak, I have too much fish  )


Salmon or tuna?


----------



## jkath

tuna, if I have to eat fish

http://[img]http://www.kraftfoods.com/images/recipe_images/Grilled-to-Perfection_Peaches.jpg[/img]Grilled Peaches with vanilla ice cream on top...
 or grilled bananas with caramel sauce on top?


----------



## texasgirl

peaches and ice cream


sherbert or smoothie?


----------



## luvs

smoothie.
raw cookie dough or fresh baked cookies?


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Baked cookiesDEER STEAKS OR BUFFALO BURGERS ?


----------



## jkath

Buffalo Burgers - yummy!!!

Mussels or Oysters?


----------



## luvs

oysters! (my favorite food is oysters on the half)
raw or grilled oysters?


----------



## kadesma

both

soft shell crab or reg shell crab?


----------



## texasgirl

reg shell

lobster or squid?


----------



## luvs

lobster.
sushi or sashimi?


----------



## kadesma

sushi

onion rings or onion strings?


----------



## Barbara L

Onion rings


Orange juice with pulp or without?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

without

brown or white eggs?


----------



## jkath

white

apple brown betty or apple pie?


----------



## texasgirl

either

cheese omelette or meat omelette


----------



## kadesma

apple betty

pizza or calzone?


----------



## jkath

Chicken Alfredo Broccoli calzone, please

Pine Nuts or Sunflower Seeds?


----------



## kadesma

cheese

cauliflower with cheese or broccoli with cheese?


----------



## kadesma

both pine nuts and sunflower seeds
hazelnuts or pecans?


----------



## texasgirl

pecans


almonds or walnuts?


----------



## kadesma

walnuts

brazil nuts or pine nuts?


----------



## texasgirl

brazil nuts

white chocolate chips, milk chocolate chips?


----------



## kadesma

milk chocolate

chocolate cake or yellow?


----------



## texasgirl

chocolate cake

butter cream icing or whipped icing


----------



## kadesma

whipped

banana pudding or vanilla?


----------



## middie

vanilla

vanilla flavored milk or strawberry ?


----------



## texasgirl

banana


meringue or cool whip

Middie, you beat me


----------



## kadesma

cool whip

muffins or biscuits?


----------



## pdswife

muffins!

round cookies or cookie bars?


----------



## middie

round

pie or cake ?


----------



## texasgirl

pie


peanut buuter or oatmeal cookie?


----------



## middie

peanut butter

white chocolate macadamia nut cookies or triple chocolate ?


----------



## jkath

triple chocolate without a doubt!


Prime Rib au jus or Beef Dip au jus


----------



## luvs

prime rib.
worcestershire or soy?


----------



## jkath

worcestershire

romaine or iceburg?


----------



## SierraCook

romaine

chocolate chip or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## luvs

peanut butter.
hard-boiled or soft-boiled eggs?


----------



## jkath

hard boiled

croissant with turkey or pumpernickle with ham?


----------



## SierraCook

croissant with turkey

chocolate truffles or chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## Alix

truffles


Breyers or Haagen Daaz?


----------



## luvs

haagen daaz.
apple butter or strawberry jelly?


----------



## pdswife

strawberry!

grape or raspberry jelly?


----------



## middie

depends on my mood

toast or toasted english muffin ?


----------



## jkath

english muffin

lemon zinger tea or sleepytime chamomile tea?


----------



## middie

sleepytime

french vanilla or hazelnut coffee ?


----------



## pdswife

French Vanilla ( I didn't realize there was another choice lol)

Hot tea or 
iced tea with lemon?


----------



## jkath

iced tea with lemon

regular deviled eggs or mexican deviled eggs?


----------



## pdswife

regular deviled eggs ( though I'd love a recipe for Mexican ones)


sleep in 
or
get up early and face the day??


----------



## middie

regular

special-k or corn flakes ?


----------



## pdswife

corn flakes

Lucky Charms
or
Fruit loops??


----------



## jkath

Lucky Charms!

irish soda bread or irish stew?


----------



## middie

fruit loops darn it !!!
stew 

cinnamon rolls or cinnamon raisin bread ?


----------



## jkath

cinnamon rolls, extra fat, please.

squid or octopus?


----------



## middie

oh gross neither !!!!

lemon pie or key lime pie ?


----------



## jkath

lemon meringue

Sausage and Caramelized Onion Pizza 
or
New Orleans style Jambalaya?


----------



## middie

sausage and onion pizza

Honey Nut Cheerios or
Cherrios with strawberries and bananas ?


----------



## jkath

Cheerios with S&B

Apple Cream Cake 
or
Peach Sundae?


----------



## middie

peach sundae

peanut butter milkshake or
peach milkshake ??

and let me tell you they're both very very good lol


----------



## Barbara L

Peach milkshake


Creamed peas or creamed spinach?

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker

Creamed spinach

Mixed field greens or "regular" lettuce?


----------



## kadesma

mixed field greens

red or yellow onions?


----------



## luvs

yellow
ricotta cheese or cottage cheese?


----------



## jkath

cottage cheese

with pineapple or with chives?


----------



## middie

pineapple !

mangos or papayas ?


----------



## jkath

mango mango mango (fun to say) mango mango mango

Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## middie

almond joy

snickers or twix ?


----------



## jkath

so today you feel like a nut, then?

snickers

chocolate lucky charms or cocoa pebbles?


----------



## middie

cocoa pebbles all the way. i usually always feel like a nut lol.

starfruit or kiwi ?


----------



## jkath

kiwi

pez or jolly ranchers?


----------



## jkath

..............................


----------



## middie

PEZ !!!!!!!  (such childhood memories)

strawberries dipped in milk chocolate
or white choclate ?


----------



## jkath

dark please

okay, one more - 

abba zabba or toffeefay?


----------



## middie

never had either but i'm leaning toward the toffeefay

spaghetti or lasagna ?


----------



## Maidrite

Milk Chocolate but perfer Dark Chocolate!

Zagnut or Zero Bar ?


----------



## kadesma

zagnut and spaghetti

roquefort or blue cheese?


----------



## Barbara L

Roquefort (haven't had it in years!)


Cheddar or Monterey Jack cheese?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Monterey Jack

Sopapillas or Spanikopita?


----------



## luvs

spanakopita!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love those things. i always get 2 of 'em when i order Greek food.
miso soup or hot and sour?


----------



## Maidrite

Miso soup
chick-o-stick or Little Baby guy ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

huh? Wha???


----------



## jkath

I'm with ya, Sush...I'm afraid to answer either way.

Okee dokee then....

Brazilian meat on a stick or corn dog (the other "meat" on a stick)


----------



## kadesma

corn dog

spaghetti or fettuccini?


----------



## jkath

fettuccini

In N Out Double Double or Tommy's Chili Burger 
(you're one of the only ones who'd know these places, Kadesma!)


----------



## kadesma

in and out double double That I  do jkath love the fires 

chili cheese dog or kraut dog?


----------



## jkath

chili cheese dog

spaetzle or swedish pancakes?


----------



## kadesma

swedish pancakes

apple crips or apple struedel (sp)?


----------



## jkath

apple struedel

blueberry cheesecake or blueberry bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## luvs

blueberry cheesecake.
pierogies: cheedar cheese or sour cream and chive?


----------



## middie

cheddar cheese

mozzerella or muenster ?


----------



## jkath

munster

pico de gallo or salsa?


----------



## Alix

pico de gallo (although I love both)


Shrek or Puss n Boots.


----------



## middie

puss n boots

beauty and the beast or the lion king ?


----------



## luvs

the lion king.
Fried Green Tomatoes or Steel Magnolias?


----------



## Alix

Steel Magnolias


Breakfast Club or St Elmos Fire?


----------



## luvs

breakfast club.
saltines or oyster crackers?


----------



## Barbara L

Saltines


Cold foods or hot foods?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

hot foods

tuna salad or chicken salad?


----------



## middie

chicken salad

chicken with rice or
mac and cheese ?


----------



## Barbara L

Mac and cheese


Tapioca or rice pudding?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

tapioca (i'm probably the one one to ever say that lol)

pudding or jello ?


----------



## Barbara L

I LOVE tapioca middie!

Pudding


Cherries or strawberries?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

cherries !!

strawberry banana jello or other ? (and if so what flavor) ?


----------



## jkath

plain strawberry jell-o
(and I love tapioca!!!)

banana-nilla wafer pudding or banana split?


----------



## middie

oooooooooh toughie there jkath. ummmmmmm...
maybe the banana split. unless my mom makes the pudding
then i'm taking the pudding !

chocolate pie or banana cream pie ?


----------



## jkath

both, 2 small slices on the same plate, so I can eat bites of each with the fork.

Banana Bread with pecans or Pumpkin Bread with raisins?


----------



## middie

banana bread

banana nut muffins or cranberry orange ?


----------



## jkath

You guys will like this:
When I went to pick up the little on from VBS today, a friend of mine came up and said something to the effect of:

Quick! Chocolate Mint or Dark Chocolate?

----hee hee hee ----- looks like we have another convert coming our way!


----------



## jkath

Cranberry Orange~

Marshmallow Topping or Butterscotch Topping?


----------



## middie

lol too funny jkath !!

marshmallow

okay how about this...
cinnamon chip muffins or butterrum ?


----------



## jkath

butter rum!

werthers or tootsie rolls?


----------



## middie

werther's 

blow pops or tootsie pops?


----------



## jkath

don't like lollipops...tell ya what, I'll take your werthers off of your hands.....

Blueberry Banana Smoothie or Strawberry Kiwi Smoothie?


----------



## middie

strawberry kiwi thank you
gimme my werther's back darn it.
okay you can have half lol

strawberry or vanilla milkshake ?


----------



## Barbara L

Vanilla milkshake


Chili or Spaghetti?

 Barbara


----------



## Russell

Chili

I like spicy things

Hot wings or bbq wings


----------



## kadesma

bbq wings

bbq chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## Russell

fried chicken is def. best
Botled Water or Fruit2O


----------



## jkath

Water for me, thanks.

Grape Juice or Sparkling Apple Cider?


----------



## jkath

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## texasgirl

sorry, just got home

apple cider

M&M's or Reeces pieces?


----------



## jkath

you should know better than to work when we're all waiting here for you! 

m&m's!!!! (just had more)

Crispy m&m's or Dark Side m&m's?


----------



## texasgirl

LOL
crispy, don't like dark chocolate

Bubble gum or chewing gum?


----------



## jkath

hmmm. Don't chew gum....

How about Grilled chicken with lemon glaze or
Grilled eggs with hollandaise?


----------



## texasgirl

grilled chiken w/ lemon glaze


kalamari or oysters?


----------



## kadesma

calamari 

escargot or smoked shad?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

smoked shad


chipolte salsa or salsa verde?


----------



## kadesma

salsa verde

pork roast or beef roast?


----------



## middie

another toughie but i'm going with beef

milky way or twix ?


----------



## kadesma

milky way 
malt balls or jaw breakers?


----------



## luvs

jaw breakers
linguine salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

linguine salad

beets or turnips?


----------



## tweedee

Smoked

Banana or Vanilla?


----------



## middie

vanilla

pecan sandies or gingersnaps ?


----------



## luvs

turnips
vanilla 
pecan sandies

crabcakes or crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## tweedee

Pecan Sandies

Milk or Hot chocolate?


----------



## ps8

milk - ice cold!


hershey bar with almonds or without?


----------



## middie

ummmmmm can't choose but if i HAD
to.... probably the milk

soft batch chocolate chip cookies ( yum)
or chips ahoy ?


----------



## tweedee

Soft batch

Home-made or store bought?


----------



## middie

home-made

beef stroganoff or
chicken paprikash ?


----------



## tweedee

beef stroganoff

butter or sour cream?


----------



## jkath

butter butter butter butter


whole wheat pancakes or whole wheat toast?


----------



## middie

toast

pancakes or waffles ?


----------



## tweedee

pancakes

eggs... scrambled or sunnyside-up?


----------



## middie

scrambled

biscuits or cornbread ?


----------



## SierraCook

cornbread

blueberry or poppyseed muffins?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Miso soup
> chick-o-stick or Little Baby guy ?


What a dork! Ok everyone, these are 2 of our cats. Little Baby Guy (yes, a weird name!) and Chicky (short for Chicken Little). I think it is about time for a trip to the woodshed for Maidrite!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Poppyseed-Lemon muffins


Twinkies or Zingers?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

twinkies

eskimo pie or fudge bar?


----------



## Barbara L

Eskimo Pie


Root beer or cream soda?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

root beer

turnovers apple or peach?


----------



## SierraCook

apple

tamales or chile rellenos?


----------



## jkath

tamales

chicken almond crepes or chicken a la king?


----------



## luvs

blueberry. with lots of butter.
hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## texasgirl

cheeseburger

morning person or night person?


----------



## luvs

night person AND morning person! (i love the middle of the night, but technically it's morning.... hmmmm.....)
new shoes or new jeans?


----------



## texasgirl

new shoes, don't wear jeans

t shirt or tank top?


----------



## luvs

dunno what i'd do without my jeans, tex, lol. i just thought it through and i have 19 pairs, 20 if you count the pair my Mom kinda took over.  i'll be giving most of 'em away at the end of the summer season, though, to make room for new ones for fall.
anyway....
tee-shirts if i'm bumming out around the house. 
tank tops if i'm out in public.
french onion dip or ranch dip?


----------



## texasgirl

I would love to wear jeans, I used to all the time when I weighed 102 lbs ) They are uncomfortable now.

french onion dip

ruffles or potatoe chips?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> tamales
> 
> chicken almond crepes or chicken a la king?


 
chicken a la king jkath
ruffles texas

cottage cheese or cream cheese ?


----------



## jkath

cream cheese

creamy italian or zesty italian?


----------



## middie

creamy

catalina or thousand island ?


----------



## PA Baker

thousand island

garlic bread or bread and butter?


----------



## middie

depends on what i'm eating lol

tomato soup made with water or with milk ?


----------



## PA Baker

Definitely milk (or cream!)

Chicken noodle or chicken and rice soup?


----------



## middie

noodle !

tomato soup with crumbled crackers, or
with angel hair pasta ?


----------



## PA Baker

Neither--I like mine with crusty bread or an English muffin

Saltines or oyster crackers?


----------



## middie

saltines

sociables or ritz ?


----------



## Russell

ritz


blue claw crab or lobster?


----------



## kadesma

lobster

clams or mussels?


----------



## kadesma

You whooooo anybody home??? 

clams or mussels?


----------



## middie

neither !!!

watermelon or cantaloupe ? 
(or however it's spelled)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

clams!! 

fennel or rosemary?


----------



## middie

rosemary

basil or parsley?


----------



## tweedee

Basil

Spaghetti or Goulash


----------



## kadesma

parsley

phylo dough or puff pastry?


----------



## kadesma

tweedee said:
			
		

> Basil
> 
> Spaghetti or Goulash


goulash
veal or chicken paprikash?


----------



## middie

spaghetti
chicken

pineapple or mango ?


----------



## kadesma

pineapple and mango 

kiwi or star fruit?


----------



## middie

kiwi

spearmint or peppermint ?


----------



## kadesma

spearmint

wintergreen or peppermint?


----------



## middie

wintergreen

music or television ?


----------



## tweedee

Music

Drinks or Dancing?


----------



## middie

drinks (non alcoholic though)

phil collins solo or with genesis ?


----------



## kadesma

with genesis
coconut or lemon pie?


----------



## middie

lemon 

strawberry pie or blueberry ?


----------



## kadesma

strawberry

ice cream cake or plain cake?


----------



## tweedee

Blueberry

Fresh or Frozen?


----------



## middie

both !!!

lemon pie or key lime ?


----------



## tweedee

Plain cake

Butter or icing?


----------



## kadesma

both 
 pork or lamb chops?


----------



## kadesma

tweedee said:
			
		

> Plain cake
> 
> Butter or icing?


butter
iced coffee or iced tea?


----------



## middie

pork

hot italian sausage or sweet ?


----------



## kadesma

sweet

linguica or chorizo?


----------



## middie

chorizo

a salad with iceburg lettuce or spinach ?


----------



## kadesma

spinach

vinegrette or creamy dressings?


----------



## middie

creamy for me 

veggie oil or canola ?


----------



## tweedee

Creamy Dressing

Salad or Steak?


----------



## middie

STEAK !!!!!!!!!   lol

hair... long or short ?


----------



## tweedee

long

curly or straight?


----------



## middie

since mine's curly i'll say straight !! 

dyed blonde or blonde highlights ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

blonde highlights!

A mans sweat or cologne?


----------



## tweedee

highlightss

sherbet or jello


----------



## middie

sush cologne please lol
sherbet

bar soap or shower gels ?


----------



## tweedee

shower gel

pudding or whip cream?


----------



## middie

pudding WITH whipped cream !!  hahaha

pistachio pudding or banana ?

(btw i'm going to bed now so good night)


----------



## kadesma

banana

butterscotch or pineapple ice cream topping?


----------



## jkath

you mean there's more than just hot fudge????

Okay, I'll take butterscotch.

blue jello or blue hawaiian malt cooler?


----------



## kadesma

malt cooler

tostado or taquito?


----------



## Maidrite

Tostado
Dutch Letter or Almond Pillows ?


----------



## jkath

Almond Pillows
Maidrite, you should be asleep!

pb&j or peanut butter on wheat toast?


----------



## kadesma

peanut buter on wheat

tuna on white or wheat?


----------



## Maidrite

On real wheat but I would rather Have Rye.

Frosted sugar cookies or Powdered sugar  Brownies?



Barbara Left me for her ladies retreat!    Now I have to do everything.


----------



## tootstl

Catching up...


Red wine, any Raw milk cheese,  organic raspberry puree, raw fish, any kind of homemade bread, any kind of home grown, fresh herbs, homemade mayo, homegrown ripe tomatoes, organic lemons....Alton Brown or Anthony Bourdain?


----------



## kadesma

awwww here's a tuna on rye...cheer up, she'll be back soon 

frosted sugar cookies
real whipped cream or cool whip?


----------



## Maidrite

Cool Whip ! 


I hope so I kinda miss her  ,She called and she is in the "Party Room" And they are all have to much fun   .

Metal Detecting or Playing Horseshoes ?


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite saw your pictures of your grandbabies, they are just beautiful!!! 
I've always wanted to go with the metal detecting around our lake.

rock climbing or sky diving?


----------



## Maidrite

Sky Diving Please !

Scuba Diving or Cave Exploring ?

Yes I have to admit they are very good and beautiful kids !


----------



## texasgirl

they both scare me to even think of it, I'm chlosterphobic, but I guess cave exploring


water skiing or tubing?


----------



## Maidrite

I LOVE THEM BOTH< TUBING IF I CAN ONLY DO ONE !

Horseback Riding or Flying a plane ?


----------



## corazon

Flying a plane (allergic to horses)

Thought I'd throw this out for any fellow New Mexicans...
Red chile or green chile?


----------



## kadesma

green chile

green tomatillo sauce or red on enchiladas?


----------



## texasgirl

red on enchiladas

monterey jack cheese or pepper jack cheese?


----------



## kadesma

pepper jackcorn or flour tortillas?


----------



## texasgirl

There is pepper jack corn tortillas????? oh my gosh, I haven't seen it here yet!! I would be in heaven.

tacos or tostadas?


----------



## kadesma

taco

Jeez, I forgot to hit the enter key AGAIN!!!
I meant--- corn or flour Tortillas... I knew I shudda stayed in bed 
kadesma
refried beans or baked beans?


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:
			
		

> taco
> 
> Jeez, I forgot to hit the enter key AGAIN!!!
> I meant--- corn or flour Tortillas... I knew I shudda stayed in bed
> kadesma
> refried beans or baked beans?


 
Oh maaaan, you had me all excited KM 

corn and baked beans

cole slaw or cooked cabbage


----------



## kadesma

I DID????   

cole slaw and cooked cabbage

pasta or rice?


----------



## texasgirl

I love pepper jack anything and chipotle sauces

pasta

chicken fried rice or pork fried rice?


----------



## SierraCook

Pork fried rice

potstickers or egg rolls?


----------



## tweedee

egg rolls

salad or coleslaw?


----------



## SierraCook

coleslaw

French toast or waffles?


----------



## middie

french toast

cheddar or colby ?


----------



## tweedee

colby

enchaladas or burritos?


----------



## kadesma

enchaladas

taquito or taco?


----------



## SierraCook

taco

dill or sweet pickles?


----------



## kadesma

both

blintzs or crepes?


----------



## Barbara L

Blintzs


Fried mushrooms or fried zucchini?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

mushrooms

pasta salad or green salad?


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on who makes it ! 
Pasta Salad !
Escargo or Truffles ?


----------



## kadesma

welllll both 

wild or cultivated mushrooms?


----------



## luvs

cultivated.
chicken stock or beef stock?


----------



## tweedee

beef stock

mashed potatoes or white rice?


----------



## luvs

mashed potatoes. 

butter or gravy?


----------



## tweedee

butter

biscuit or toast?


----------



## luvs

toast. 
cinnamon toast or peanut butter toast?


----------



## texasgirl

cinnamon toast

chicken fried steak or fried chicken?


----------



## callie

mmmmmmm....fried chicken!

macaroni salad or potato salad?


----------



## crewsk

potato salad


corn dogs or hot dogs?


----------



## texasgirl

corn dogs

popcorn, buttered or not buttered?


----------



## crewsk

buttered with extra butter!!


Slim Jim or beef jerky?


----------



## Barbara L

Beef jerky--not the formed and pressed stuff, but the kind that practically rips your teeth out!

Rice or potatoes?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

That's a hard one Barbara!!  
Both are so good in different ways...
But, I'm in the mood for POTATOES today.

French fries or onion rings??


----------



## middie

french fries

mozzerella sticks or jalapeno poppers ?


----------



## Maidrite

Give me the poppers and something to wipe off my nose !  

Strawberries, Real whip cream and waffles or Blue berries, Real whip cream and waffles?


----------



## middie

gimme the waffles and whip cream with strawberries !!

cinnamon or brown sugar ?


----------



## PA Baker

Both!

Cold cereal or hot oatmeal?


----------



## kadesma

neither 

pancakes or blintzes?


----------



## middie

cold cereal 
blintzes

ground turkey or
ground chicken ?


----------



## PA Baker

Neither?!?  What do you have for breakfast?

Pancakes
Maple syrup or fruit-flavored syrup?


----------



## middie

maple 

rain or snow ?


----------



## PA Baker

I love both but today snow (it's 97 here!).

Swimming in a lake or a pool?


----------



## crewsk

pool, there's too much I can't see in a lake 



pepperoni or mushroom pizza?


----------



## middie

a pool. you never know what's lurking in the lake with you lol.
pretty hot here too pa.

caesar salad dressing or italian ?


----------



## kadesma

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Neither?!? What do you have for breakfast?
> 
> Pancakes
> Maple syrup or fruit-flavored syrup?


Toast, french toast, Italian egg sammie, sometimes just juice and coffee..Ok I'm back to the game 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Italian

thousand or russian dressing?


----------



## middie

thousand

ranch or french ?


----------



## kadesma

ranch

blue or roquefort?


----------



## middie

muenster !!! lol

sugar smacks or honeycombs ?


----------



## tweedee

blue

cucumbers or tomatoes?


----------



## middie

tomatoes

brocolli or cauliflower ?


----------



## tweedee

broccoli

soup or queche?


----------



## Maidrite

crewsk said:
			
		

> pool, there's too much I can't see in a lake
> 
> 
> 
> pepperoni or mushroom pizza?



CREWSK  Tell me what could be in the lake ?
Your not afraid of Sharks or Gators are ya ?
You are a 1000 times more likely to get hit by lighting !  

 SOUP PLEASE!

SHark meat or Gator ? 
THey have much more to fear from me !


----------



## crewsk

It's the fishing line & hooks that people tend to leave in the lake that bother me more than anything. Plus, I don't like fish trying to nibble the freckles off my feet & legs. _**SHUDDER**_


I've never had shark or gator so I'll say both since I would like to try them.


frog legs or pigs feet?


----------



## kadesma

emmm frog legs

liver or sweetbreads?


----------



## tweedee

maidrite,crewsk  

liver..........YUCK

sweetbreads  

sour cream or cream cheese?


----------



## kadesma

cream cheese

coffee tea or me, ooops wrong topic 

biscuits and gravy or biscuits and honey?


----------



## middie

sour cream AND cream cheese
biscuits and gravy

italian bread or sourdough ?


----------



## pdswife

Italian!

Wheat bread or white bread??


----------



## kadesma

wheat

popcorn or karamelcorn?


----------



## middie

karamelcorn

candied apples or caramel apples ?


----------



## kadesma

candied apples YUM

sweet potato pie or pecan pie?


----------



## middie

pecan

strawberry rhubarb pie or cherry ?


----------



## kadesma

cherry

fudge or divinity?


----------



## SierraCook

fudge

apricots or peaches?


----------



## middie

peaches

plums or mango ?


----------



## SierraCook

plums

ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## tweedee

sorbet

black cherry or rainbow?


----------



## kadesma

rainbow

pineapple or lemon sorbet?


----------



## tweedee

pineapple

pineapple upside down cake or strawberry cheese cake?


----------



## kadesma

strawberry cheesecake

snickerdoodles or peanutbutter cookies?


----------



## tweedee

peanut butter cookies

milk or hot chocolate?


----------



## SierraCook

milk

honey roasted peanuts or smokehouse almonds?


----------



## kadesma

smokehouse almonds

chocolate or strawberry milk?


----------



## SierraCook

Kadesma, as a child I loved strawberry milk, but I have not had that in years, so I will have to say chocolate.  Have you ever had chocolate soy milk?  I really like it, preferably the 8th Continent brand.


Bacon or sausage?


----------



## kadesma

bacon

sierra, I don't like milk although I do like chocolate milk, I've never tried the soy milk, will look into it and try it. Thanks for the idea 
bacon plain or black peppered?


----------



## luvs

peppered bacon.

whole milk or skim?


----------



## middie

i prefer whole over skim

italian sausage or chorizo ?


----------



## PA Baker

Italian sausage

mozzarella or provolone?


----------



## ronjohn55

Ooh! Mozzarella!

Tastes Great, or Less Filling?  


John
(With Beer on the brain, as usual...)


----------



## crewsk

Tastes great!! 


whiskey or vodka?


----------



## middie

oh none for me thanks   

pepperoni pizza OR
hawaiian pizza ?


----------



## kadesma

pepperoni

all meat or cheese pizza?


----------



## middie

all meat with extra cheese !!!!!! (that's the best i'm tellin ya)

t-bone or ribeye ?


----------



## kadesma

ribeye, with garlic butter on top 

prime rib or crown pork roast?


----------



## middie

ummm... hmmm... right now i have a taste for pork so i'm going with the pork roast

cheese and potato pierogies or cheese and onion ?


----------



## ronjohn55

Cheese and Potato!!

And on the subject of Polish food....

Sauerkraut, Caraway seeds or No Caraway seeds???

John


----------



## middie

oh i'll take the saurkraut to go with that pork roast i picked lol

tacos or burritos ?


----------



## kadesma

tacos

carnitas or carne asada?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Carne asada!

Ranch Dressing or Ketchup?


----------



## middie

depends on what i'm eating lol

regular pop (soda) or diet ?


----------



## kadesma

Iced tea  but reg soda if I have to.

creamer or real 1/2 and 1/2?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Creamer!

Sweet or Salty?


----------



## kadesma

salty

chocolate covered potato chips or pretzels with chocolate?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, if I ate chocolate, it would definitely be chocolate covered pretzels.

White or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## kadesma

dark

vanilla or tapioca pudding?


----------



## middie

tapioca

butterscotch or pistachio ?


----------



## PA Baker

butterscotch

Apples or oranges?


----------



## middie

ummm probably apples... too many oranges and i get blisters in my mouth

crimini's or portobellas ?


----------



## Alix

portobellos



white or dark chocolate?


----------



## middie

both ! but if i must choose probably dark. i love white but too much of it gives a headache... weird huh ?

hot chocolate or chocolate milk ?


----------



## Alix

That IS weird, thought it would be the other way round.

OK, hot chocolate for me


Tim McGraw or Keith Urban?


----------



## kadesma

Tim

George Strait or Garth Brooks?


----------



## luvs

neither. the only country music i'll listen to is a few david allen coe songs.
hard pretzels with mustard or soft pretzels with cheese?


----------



## kadesma

pretzels with mustard.

plain hot dogs or hot dog on a stick?


----------



## callie

PLAIN hot dog

wine or beer?


----------



## kadesma

wine

flavored water or carbonated water?


----------



## tweedee

carbonated water

popcorn or breadsticks?


----------



## kadesma

popcorn
soft breadsticks or crisp?


----------



## luvs

crisp
veggie soup or cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## kadesma

veggie

turnips or parsnips?


----------



## luvs

hmmmm.... i guess parsnips. hard to decide.
scallions or chives?


----------



## kadesma

scallions

yellow squash or zucchini?


----------



## luvs

zucchini.
buttered peas or creamed peas?


----------



## kadesma

both 

creamed onions or sauted in butter?


----------



## luvs

in butter.

bresoala or proscuitto?


----------



## jkath

proscuitto, wrapped around cantaloupe, a la Buckytom's recipe


Chicken Alfredo over fettucine or Fried Chicken with garlic mashed potatoes?


----------



## luvs

fried chicken and garlic mashed potatoes.
garlic-stuffed Sicilian olives or gorgonzola stuffed?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Gorgonzola Stuffed

Deviled eggs with our without paparika?


----------



## Russell

without


fudge or rownies


----------



## ronjohn55

Since I'll be visiting Mackinac island next week, Fudge!

Scotch, or Bourbon?

John


----------



## PA Baker

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Since I'll be visiting Mackinac island next week, Fudge!
> 
> Scotch, or Bourbon?
> 
> John


 
Ronjon, that's where DH and I went for our honeymoon!  Be sure to get ice cream at Kilwin's (it's on the main street, towards the end with the small park--it's SO good)

Niether scotch or bourbon (sorry!)

Orange or grapefruit juice?


----------



## crewsk

orange


green beans or sweet peas?


----------



## middie

beans

bananas or grapes ?


----------



## luvs

grapes.
red grapes or green grapes?


----------



## middie

red

nerds or gobstoppers ?


----------



## crewsk

gobstoppers


gummy bears or peeps?


----------



## middie

peeps

yellow, purple, or pink peeps ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

YELLOW!  GOTTA BE CLASSIC!

Chocolate covered peanuts or cashews?


----------



## middie

cashews

macadamia nuts or peanuts ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

PEANUTS!

Chocolate covered bananas or strawberries?


----------



## middie

strawberries

raspberries or blueberries ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

RASPBERRIES ALL THE WAY!

Chinese or Mexican?


----------



## Barbara L

Mexican


Chinese or Japanese?

 Barbara


----------



## Russell

japanese...


soda water or tap water


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

tap water.


Guiness or Sam Adams?


----------



## luvs

guinness! 
jaegar or absolut?


----------



## Barbara L

Neither!


Jam or jelly?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Jam

coleslaw or potato salad?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Coleslaw!

Strawberry Shortcake or Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## luvs

strawbwrry cheesecake
garlic or onion?


----------



## abjcooking

garlic
cheese or beef ravioli


----------



## middie

cheese (can always add meat to it)

whole milk or 2% ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, I drink skim, but I used to drink 2%, so I'd have to say 2%.

Grilled or Sauteed Shrimp?


----------



## middie

neither

kielbasa or brats ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

BRATS!

Salmon or Halibut?


----------



## middie

again neither (don't eat fish or seafood)

ice cream cones or ice cream sandwiches ?


----------



## abjcooking

Salmon

panchetta or prosciutto?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Panchetta.

When making fudge, marshmallows or marshmallow creme?


----------



## jkath

marshmallow creme swirled around on the top of the fudge, so it not only looks pretty, it tastes great too!

Chocolate chip brownie or White chip brownie?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Again, if I ate chocolate, it would be chocolate chip all the way!

Meringue or Whipped Creme?


----------



## jkath

meringue

lemon bars or lemon custard?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Bars

Paprika or Cumin


----------



## jkath

hmmm. paprika, but only a teeny bit.

Butter on your French bread or melted with your artichokes?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Butter on my French bread, definitely.

Sausage or Hamburger in your spaghetti?


----------



## jkath

I prefer both! yum! But, I'll take hamburger.

Marinated Steak Fajitas with flour tortillas
or
Grilled lime chicken fajitas on forn tortillas?


----------



## abjcooking

Marinated Steak Fajitas with flour tortillas

cheddar cheese chips or sour cream and onion?


----------



## CookinBlondie

CHEDDAR CHEESE!  I LOVE CHEESE!

crunchy or creamy peanut butter?


----------



## jkath

creamy peanut butter

sweet fig tartlets or pear/ginger turnovers?


----------



## CookinBlondie

hmm....sweet fig tartlets

nectarines or tangarines?


----------



## middie

tangerines

ice cream cones or ice cream sandwiches ?
nobody answered this earlier so i'm asking
it again ! lol


----------



## jkath

ICE CREAM SANDWICHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and plenty of 'em


Blackberry cobbler or peach cobbler?


----------



## CookinBlondie

peach

Grape or Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## abjcooking

Grape

walnuts or almonds


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> I prefer both! yum! But, I'll take hamburger.
> 
> Marinated Steak Fajitas with flour tortillas
> or
> Grilled lime chicken fajitas on forn tortillas?


 

Jkath what's a _forn tortilla_?  


almonds


cashews or pecans?


----------



## luvs

steak fajitas!
mild salsa or medium salsa?


----------



## crewsk

I'll take medium salsa but I really prefer hot


cashews or pecans?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Cashews

Mustard or Mayonaise?


----------



## luvs

mustard

English muffin or bagel?


----------



## kadesma

bagel, cream cheese and lox please 

english muffin or crumpet?


----------



## middie

english muffin

heath or skor candy bars ?


----------



## jkath

heath...but can I have the heath bar ice cream instead?


Peanut Butter and chocolate chip ice cream 
or
Strawberry fudge ripple ice cream?


----------



## middie

pb and chocolate
yes you can have 
heath ice cream instead lol

vidalia onions or red ?


----------



## jkath

vidalia onions

Hot Fudge Brownie Sundae
or 
Chocolate Cake with Chocolate Frosting with Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## Barbara L

Hot Fudge Brownie Sundae!


Peaches or nectarines?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

White peaches

caramel or hot fudge sauce?


----------



## Barbara L

I have to go with both on that one!  Hot fudge on one side and caramel on the other!


Nuts or sprinkles on ice cream?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

neither. caramels too sweet and i don't eat chocolate.
as for the sprinkles vs. nuts, i'd say nuts.
strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## Barbara L

Strawberries


Sugar Babies or Sugar Daddy?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

hmmm... both please !!!!

whoppers or sno caps ?


----------



## luvs

once again, i don't eat chocolate, but when i was younger i used to love getting sno-caps at the movies.
chewy sweet-tarts or those little marshmallow-filled ice cream cones?


----------



## texasgirl

sweet tarts

wheat thins or ritz crackers?


----------



## callie

ritz!

bloody mary or mimosa (i was just in the virtual cafe...)


----------



## Barbara L

Mimosa


Mai Tai or Midori Sour?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

haven't tried a midori sour, but i love sour stuff, so i'll say midori sour.
brie or bleu?


----------



## texasgirl

bleu

time mcgraw or blake shelton?


----------



## middie

Tim !!!!!!!!!

Angel Food Cake or Pound Cake ?


----------



## Maidrite

Just Like My Barbara Angel Please !

Pitch Black Moutain Dew or Baja Blast Mountain Dew ?


----------



## Russell

Baja Blast



Not doing anything or Signing so you can make a difference> (http://www.live8live.com/list/)


----------



## SierraCook

Neither

Chile Colorado or Chile Verde?

My favorite is chile colorado.


----------



## Maidrite

chocolate dipped strawberries or graham cracker chocolates ?


----------



## SierraCook

strawberries

brownies or chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## jkath

brownies

fudgey brownies or cake brownies?


----------



## mrsdove

fudge brownies

donuts or bagel w/cream cheese?


----------



## luvs

bagel w/ cream cheese.
BLT or grilled cheese?


----------



## tweedee

BLT

Shake or malt?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Malt!

Gatoraide or water?


----------



## tweedee

gatoraide? Yuck!...water please

strawberry flavor or black cherry flavor?


----------



## luvs

black cherry
apple cider or apple juice?


----------



## tweedee

apple cider

hot or cold?


----------



## SierraCook

hot

Mild or hot salsa?


----------



## tweedee

Hot

Breakfast Burrito or Tortilla Chips?


----------



## Barbara L

Tortilla chips (with guacamole and salsa of course!)

Poptart or Nutragrain bar?

Barbara


----------



## jkath

Strawberry poptart with the frosting on top.

Peaches or Plums?


----------



## Barbara L

Peaches


Grapenuts nuggets or Grapenuts flakes?
(nuggets=low glycemic, flakes=high glycemic) 

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

jkath= hypoglycemic.

I'll take the nuggets, provided they're baked in an oatmeal cookie, and still warm and served with a cup of cocoa.

Butterscotch chips or white chocolate chips?


----------



## wasabi

flakes (just like me)

Fried chicken or chicken soup?


----------



## jkath

chicken soup


cheetos or fritos?


----------



## Barbara L

Butterscotch chips


Cinnamon or nutmeg?

 Barbara
P.S. Jkath (and anyone else who might be interested), I have a great list of the foods on the glycemic index, listing the low, medium, and high foods, if you would like it.  I actually compiled it from a book about good carbs and bad carbs that I bought last year.  They had them listed alphabetically, but all mixed up, so I made a list by those 3 categories.


----------



## wasabi

cheetos

apple or orange?


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops!  I took too long to type that last one and ended up behind!

Orange


Apples or pears?

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie

pears

Big or Mini marshmallows?


----------



## Barbara L

Big marshmallows


Lemonade or limeade?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

lemonade


chocolate or lollies?


----------



## middie

chocolate !

cherries or grapes ?


----------



## jkath

cherries (in a pie, please)

meringues or macaroons?


----------



## luvs

macaroons.
thin mints or oreos?


----------



## mrsdove

thin mints

oatmeal or cream of wheat?


----------



## jkath

oatmeal

Cranberry quick bread with pecans
or
Banana bread with walnuts?


----------



## Barbara L

Banana bread with walnuts



Biscuits or rolls?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

rolls.
nut roll or jelly roll?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Jelly roll.

Tomato Paste or Tomato Sauce?


----------



## middie

sauce

tomato juice or grapefruit juice ?


----------



## Barbara L

Grapefruit juice


Whole kernal corn or creamed corn?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

oooh i love both, can't choose lol

ginger ale or root beer ?


----------



## kadesma

root beer

apple butter or applesauce?


----------



## jkath

apple butter (over crepes!)

Crepes Suzette or Chicken Almond Crepes?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

crepe suzette

butter or olive oil?


----------



## jkath

butter!

Dark chocolate dipped strawberries 
or
Candied orange peels dipped in milk chocolate?


----------



## PA Baker

Definitely strawberries dipped in chocolate!  Yum!!!

Mimosas or straight champagne?


----------



## jkath

mimosas!

mandarin oranges, almonds and cashews in a chicken salad 
or
cranberries and feta in a spinach salad?


----------



## PA Baker

Both!

Sandwiches on sliced bread or on rolls?


----------



## luvs

that's a tough decision, jkath!
i think i'll say feta/cranberry spinach salad.

yogurt or pudding?


----------



## luvs

just saw your question, PA. 
depends on the sammich filling, but usually rolls. kaiser.


----------



## Barbara L

Pudding (but I love yogurt too!)



Thick or thin crust pizza?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

thick

tacos or chile rellenos?


----------



## kadesma

chile rellenos YUM  

carne asada or chile verde?


----------



## SierraCook

carne asada

shrimp or fish tacos?


----------



## kadesma

shrimp

cioppino or boulabaise ooops sp?


----------



## mrsdove

haha, I have no idea so I'll say boulbaise

cream cheese or sour cream dips?


----------



## Barbara L

Both!!  yum!


Rice Krispies or Rice Chex?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

rice chex.
tilapia or salmon?


----------



## Maidrite

Salmon
Burnt Peanuts or Boiled Peanuts ?


----------



## jkath

Can I just have peanut butter instead?

Regular Peanut Brittle or Hot & Spicy Peanut Brittle?


----------



## wasabi

Girls rule

Ranch or Caesar dressing?


----------



## MrS_eLy

Caesar
Cherry Bakewells or Iced buns?


----------



## kadesma

ranch

green goddess or thousand island?


----------



## middie

ummm thousand island

rye bread... plain or seeded ?


----------



## jkath

seeded

Hostess O's or Regular Powdered Donuts?


----------



## middie

powdered

rasberry danish or cheese ?


----------



## jkath

cheeeeeese! (thanks for saving me the O's. They're a big temptation for me!)

Chili cheese dog or coney island dog?


----------



## middie

never had a coney *gasp* so i'll say chili and cheese

spaghetti or tortellini ?


----------



## kadesma

spaghetti

lamb or pork chops?


----------



## jkath

pork

beef enchiladas or carnitas chimichanga?


----------



## kadesma

carnitas

chorizo or linguica?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whats linguica?


----------



## jkath

portugese sausage.

Okay...back in the game...
Sauces:
Chili adobo or suiza?


----------



## middie

not sure

coconut cream pie or
peanut butter pie ??


----------



## callie

coconut cream

movies:  comedy or horror


----------



## middie

both

pecans or cashews ?


----------



## mrsdove

cashews

french fries or onion rings?


----------



## luvs

french fries.
curly fries or shoestring fries?


----------



## middie

curly

jamocha shakes or chocolate ?


----------



## Barbara L

Chocolate


Creamy yogurt or frozen yogurt?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

regular yogurt. 
broccoli/cheese baked potato or sour cream and butter potato?


----------



## Alix

Sour cream and bacon bits potato


Lays chips or Old Dutch?


----------



## Barbara L

Lays Kettle Cooked Jalepeno Potato Chips!!! YUM!!!!!!!


Long grain or short grain rice

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Short grain

Apple pie or peach pie?


----------



## Barbara L

Peach pie


Rocky Road ice cream or Tin Roof Sundae ice cream?

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Rocky road

New England or Manhattan clam chowder?


----------



## jkath

New England (no seafood, but it looks prettier)

Springroll wrappers stuffed and fried with:
cream cheese and cranberries
or
sun dried tomatoes and feta?


----------



## middie

cream cheese and cranberries

old fashion donuts or custard filled ?


----------



## callie

Yum - BOTH <holding out plate and drooling...>

the mountains or the beach


----------



## jkath

Mountain Lake, with a big grilled steak 

Maple Vanilla granola
or
Almond Orange granola?


----------



## bknox

Maple Vanilla.

Paper or Plastic


----------



## Barbara L

Plastic for convenience, but paper now and then because I need the paper for something.  


Alfredo or Marinara?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

alfredo

pesto or just parmesan and butter?


----------



## bknox

I really should be working but I love this game.

Marinara for my health, Alfredo for my taste buds. Who am I kidding ALFREDO!!

Sour mash or bourbon


----------



## luvs

pesto.
pierogies or won-tons?


----------



## bknox

overlapping answers, sorry.


Pesto

Home made pasta or boxed


----------



## Barbara L

Home made pasta


Chicken and noodle soup or chicken and rice soup?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

chicken rice

lentil or split pea?  soup


----------



## luvs

split pea.
navy bean soup or black bean soup?


----------



## Maidrite

nAVY BEAN WITH real CORN bREAD AND HAM. i also like lima beans   

sushi OR CRAWDADIES?


----------



## kadesma

crawdadies 

lemon or bluberry tart?


----------



## jkath

blueberry tart with lemon curd, please!

Avocado on sourdough toast or butter on fresh wheat?


----------



## kadesma

no question, avocado on sourdough 

avocado blt or avocado on chicken salad?


----------



## Barbara L

Avocado BLT


Creamy Italian or regular Italian dressing?

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Regular!

Omelete OR waffles?


----------



## kadesma

both, but as a special treat a waffle with strawberries and whipped cream please 

plain pancakes or pigs in a blanket?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Pigs in a blanket!


Chipolte salsa OR Habernaro salsa?


----------



## kadesma

chipotle salsa

salsa verde or salsa fresce?


----------



## SierraCook

salsa fresce

regular corn tortilla chips or blue corn tortilla chips?


----------



## kadesma

reg chips

empanadas or burritos?


----------



## jkath

burritos

Tostada or Talipia?


----------



## kadesma

tostada

apple muffins or cranberry muffins?


----------



## mrsdove

cranberry!

pepperhead or nonpepperhead?


----------



## Maidrite

PEPPERHEAD  

Conehead or Dork ?


----------



## Barbara L

Dork!  (takes one to know one!)


Iceberg or Romaine?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Dork! (takes one to know one!)
> 
> 
> Iceberg or Romaine?
> 
> Barbara


 
  

Romaine

Brownies or cookies?


----------



## Barbara L

That's a hard one, and definitely subject to change regularly!  When I started to type, it was cookies, but it has just changed to brownies!


Corn tortillas or flour tortillas?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

definately flour tortillas.
quesadillas or burritos?


----------



## SierraCook

burritos

baked potato or scalloped potatoes?


----------



## kadesma

baked potato

french fries or home fries?


----------



## Barbara L

Home fries


Ketchup or Catsup?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

ketchup

mild or hot salsa?


----------



## luvs

hot salsa.

herbs or salt?


----------



## kadesma

herbs

tea with lemon or milk?


----------



## mrsdove

with lemon

real sugar or sugar substitute?


----------



## wasabi

sugar substitute

Pepperoni or sausage pizza?


----------



## kadesma

pepperoni

salami or cheese pizza?


----------



## luvs

i haven't had salami on mine before, but salami. yum!
butterscotch or caramel?


----------



## kadesma

butterscotch

lifesavers or lemon drops?


----------



## mrsmac

Lifesavers


Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## jkath

pecans

Pecan Praline Ice Cream
or
Pecan Tassie Cookies?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I am allergic to nuts.


Cosmopolitan or Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## SierraCook

Well, if I had to make a choice Long Island 

Daiquiri or margarita?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Margarita BUT.... on the rocks.


A sour liquer OR a berry Liquer?


----------



## SierraCook

Sour 

White or black Russian?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Black


Hash browns OR potato salad?


----------



## SierraCook

That is a hard one! Hmmm.  Potato Salad  

Macaroni or Potato Salad?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

potato!


Radishes OR sweet beets?


----------



## SierraCook

radishes

peaches or nectarines?


----------



## GarlicGoddess

*muenster,  if I must*

Pugs or Quiches?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Garlic You have to choose which one you would prefer. And WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GarlicGoddess

*peaches OOPS!*

zSorry I'm the rookie, remember???  Now, 
Pugs or Quiches?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Quiches! And NO problem!   Glad to see ya!

Open Pit BBQ or Sweet Baby Rays?
(dont know if you have both available)


----------



## luvs

we don't have either. 
caesar salad or spinach salad?


----------



## callie

spinach salad

ravioli or spaghetti


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Angel hair thank you!  


over cooked fires OR fries that arent burnt


----------



## tweedee

spaghetti

salad or garlic toast?


----------



## middie

garlic toast

sharp cheddar or sharp american cheese ?


----------



## luvs

sharp cheddar.
French pyreness or brie?


----------



## GarlicGoddess

*Brie*

Flavored coffee or straight up?


----------



## mrsmac

Straight up

chocolate milkshake or chocolate malt?


----------



## Barbara L

Chocolate malt


regular cone (for ice cream) or sugar cone?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Sugar cone


banana split or sundae?


----------



## kadesma

sundae

rocky road or coconut ice cream?


----------



## Mr_Dove

rocky road

White or Dark chocolate?


----------



## kadesma

dark chocolate,

fudge or divinity?


----------



## Barbara L

Fudge


Chocolate fudge or peanutbutter fudge?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

Peanut Butter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kiwi or mango ?


----------



## kadesma

chocolate fudge

chocolate covered nuts or sugared nuts like brittle?


----------



## kadesma

mango

papaya or star fruit?


----------



## jkath

Star Fruit

Sparkling Lemon Water
or 
Sparkling Apple Cider?


----------



## kadesma

sparkling lemon water

iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## jkath

Today, Iced Tea (very hot outside!)

Tuna salad sandwich
or
Chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## kadesma

tuna

capellini or fettucine?


----------



## tweedee

fettucine

potato salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## callie

potato

Northern Exposure or M*A*S*H


----------



## middie

Northern Exposure

Three's Company or
Family Ties ?


----------



## jkath

Family Ties (loved Alex P. Keaton)

okay, since we're into shows....

Mork and Mindy
or
The Donny and Marie Variety Show?


----------



## middie

mork and mindy

laverne and shirley or
happy days ?

(i too love alix p. keaton lmao)


----------



## jkath

okay, I was going to use those!!!

Happy Days...wait...Laverne and Shirley....ahhhhhh!

Love Boat
or
Fantasy Island?


----------



## middie

sorry jkath lol... great minds ya know !!

Love Boat 

Growing Pains or
Who's The Boss ?


----------



## luvs

growing pains! (i loved that show. are the re-runs still on?)
'i love lucy' or 'mary tyler moore?'


----------



## jkath

On Growing Pains did you know Matthew Perry played  Carol's boyfriend Sandy?

I'll take Lucy


The Greatest American Hero
or
Wonder Woman
(better get this one right!!!)


----------



## middie

Wonder Woman

Bionic Woman or
Million Dollar Man (or whatever it was called)


----------



## jkath

6 million dollar man (and you got ww right)

The Carol Burnett show
or 
The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## middie

The Beverly Hillbilly's

Vh1 or Mtv ?


----------



## jkath

original mtv - "remote control" with Colin Quinn

Green Acres
or
Petticoat Junction?


----------



## middie

green acres

the great space coaster or captain kangaroo ?


----------



## jkath

Captain "I'm on serious halucinogenics" Kangaroo

Okay, you really have to be a 70's kid for this one:

Electra Woman and Dyna Girl (with Deidre Hall)
or
Land of the Lost? (chaka no like!)


----------



## middie

i don't remember either one of those.

Banana Split Show or
Speed Racer ?


----------



## jkath

The Banana Splits! (One banana two banana three banana four.....)

Zoom
or
The Electric Company?


----------



## middie

The Electric Company and please don't ask me why lol

Nova or 321 Contact ?


----------



## jkath

ewwwww. too much learning involved.

Liddsville
or
H.R. Puffinstuff?


----------



## middie

puffinstuff

rainbow brite or
strawberry shortcake ?


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> Land of the Lost? (chaka no like!)


I loved that show when I was a kid!

Strawberry Shortcake


The Waltons or Little House on the Prairie?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

little house on the prairie.
the flintstones or scooby doo?


----------



## Barbara L

I like Scooby Doo, but I would definitely choose The Flintstones (Did you know that it was the first prime time cartoon for adults?  It moved to mornings later).


Flintstones or Jetsons?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Flinstones


Sesame Street or Mr. Rogers?


----------



## luvs

sesame street. 
franklin or maisy?


----------



## jkath

"here comes Franklin"

Fat Albert
or
Tarzan, Lord of the Jungle


----------



## luvs

lol, jkath, before the days of digital cable i'd always wake up with franklin or maisy on my tv cause i'd fall asleep w/ nick at nite on and i'd be too tired to care so i'd halfheartedly watch it till i wasn't so sleepy anymore!

fat albert. 

heathcliff or dennis the mennis?


----------



## jkath

Dennis

The New Zoo Revue:
Henrietta Hippo
or 
Oscar the Owl?


----------



## texasgirl

henrietta hippo

davey or goliath? {does anyone remember that one?}


----------



## jkath

Goliath ("gee, Daaaaaavey...")

Shazaam (The only superhero who lived in a motorhome)
or
Isis (Oh mighty Isis!)


----------



## texasgirl

shazaam

smurfs or care bears?


----------



## jkath

smurfs

Sigmund the Sea Monster (and Johnny and Scott are friends)
or
Far Out Space Nuts (with Bob Denver, aka Gilligan)


----------



## texasgirl

sigmond!!!!! love those ugly teeth? fangs?

speed racer or thunder cats?


----------



## jkath

Go speed racer.....Go!

Wonder Twins: (Wonder Twin powers: Activate!)
Zan or Jana?


----------



## kadesma

Jana
Bernstien bears or bear in the big blue house?


----------



## Alix

Bear in the Big Blue House


Dixie Chicks or Trisha Yearwood?


----------



## middie

hmmmmm... dixie chicks probably

Garth Brooks or Tim McGraw ?


----------



## kadesma

Tim McGraw


George Strait or  Randy Travis?


----------



## Alix

Oooooo...still drooling over Tim. He is in town tomorrow night!


----------



## jkath

Randy....
(what happened to the tv stuff?)

Okay, if we're talking singers (and pardon me if I repeat, as I've not read the last dozen or so)

Harry Connick Jr.
or
Frank Sinatra


----------



## middie

(what happened to the tv stuff?)
alix changed it.

sinatra 

phil collins or phil vasser ?


----------



## kadesma

collins

bon jovi or sting?


----------



## jkath

Phil Collins - duh!!!

Sting by himself
or
The Police?


----------



## jkath

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

deja vu, kadesma!


----------



## kadesma

sting
Bono or Rod Stewart?


----------



## middie

Bon Jovi !!!!!!!

Bono

Faith Hill or Shania Twain
(i'll take faith thank you )


----------



## kadesma

Faith

leanne rhimes or reba?


----------



## jkath

reba.

let's get back to tv or better yet - movies!

The long, long trailer
or
yours, mine and ours?


----------



## middie

haven't seen either one

The Breakfast Club or
Pretty In Pink ?


----------



## jkath

Breakfast Club (but I love Ducky from PIP)

you must see those other movies - both Lucille Ball

Okay then
Pretty in Pink - Psychadellic furs
or
Pinky and the Brain


----------



## middie

ummm Pinky and The Brain

Beavis and Butthead or
Ren and Stimpy ?


----------



## luvs

beavis and butthead 
mr. wizard or you can't do that on television?.


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> reba.
> 
> let's get back to tv or better yet - movies!
> 
> The long, long trailer
> or
> yours, mine and ours?


I love both of those movies (the book of the 2nd was better--did you know it is based on a real family?).

Mr. Wizard


Titanic or Pearl Harbor?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

yes I did know that!

Didn't see either movie (can you believe it??)

Okay, back to TV then:

Hogan's Heroes
or
Sgt. Bilko


----------



## Barbara L

Hogan's Heros


Bewitched or I Dream of Jeannie?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Jeannie

Let's try a new format-------Programs' characters

Green Acres:

Lisa
or
Oliver (Oli-vah!)


----------



## texasgirl

lisa

gilligans island or happy days?


----------



## jkath

Gilligan's Island

The Professor 
or
Thurston Howell III?


----------



## texasgirl

The professor- the brains can make the money )

who would make a better couple
gilligan and maryanne or gilliagan and ginger?


----------



## jkath

Gilligan and MaryAnne


Three's Company - better Miss Snow:

Chrissy
or
Cindy?


----------



## texasgirl

chrissy

mork and mindy or what's happening?


----------



## kadesma

mork and mindy

survivor or the bachelor (yuky phooey)


----------



## texasgirl

I don't watch either one, I'll let someone else take it


----------



## Barbara L

Survivor


Beverly Hillbillies:
Jethro or Ellie Mae?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

jethro

leave it to beaver
Ward or June?


----------



## tweedee

Leave It To Beaver

General Hospital or Days Of Our Lives?


----------



## kadesma

days

gh or one life to live?


----------



## jkath

I don't watch soaps, so I'll go to the other one:

June Cleaver

Brady Bunch: 

Marsha 
or
Jan?


----------



## The Z

jkath said:
			
		

> June Cleaver


 
I'd pick against you on that one.  I used to fantasize that Ward was MY father.  I thought he was great.

- - Marsha - -

and, Barbara L: Tough pick, but  - - Jethro Bodine - -


Bungee Jumping or Bull Riding?


----------



## jkath

Bull Riding...so long as I'm not the one doing it!

Back to the tube: 
M*A*S*H*

Benjamin Franklin Pierce (Hawkeye)
or
Charles Emerson Winchester III


----------



## The Z

Gotta go with Groucho (errrr... Hawkeye).  One of the greatest TV characters ever.

Same show:
Colonel Potter or Lt. Col. Henry Blake


----------



## jkath

I loved Potter.

Lt. Frank Burns
or 
Hotlips Houlihan?


----------



## The Z

Couldn't stand Burns.  Gotta go Hotlips on that one.

Looked better in drag:
Tom Hanks or Peter Scolari ('Bosum Buddies')

.


----------



## jkath

LOVED LOVED LOVED that show!!!

Actually, I think Peter played a better girl.

Another one:

Robin Williams "Mrs. Doubtfire"
or
Dustin Hoffman "Tootsie"


----------



## The Z

You're right! Peter was actually kinda hot and Hanks was homely.  LOL  I loved that show, too - - right from the opening song (My Life by Billy Joel).

Tough choice.  I liked both movies but I thought Tootsie pulled it off better.

Giving Ellie Mae another chance:
Daisy Duke or Ellie Mae Clampett


----------



## jkath

Ellie Mae and her chimpanzee sidekick (always by the Cee-ment Pond)

Judy Jetson
or
Wilma Flintstone?


----------



## The Z

Judy was cute and I couldn't stand Wilma's voice (I was always more of a Betty-man, myself).

Better Darren?
Dick York or Dick Sargent?

.


----------



## jkath

Dick Sargent
(Reminds me of how they switched the Rusty and Audrey on each Chevy Chase's Vacation movies)

Gladys Kravitz
or
Larry Tate?


----------



## The Z

Gladys Kravitz was funny, but I liked her husband (Abner) even more.

*Gladys Kravitz*: [_talking about Samantha_] I bet she has some strange disease, and we could catch it. You want to wake up with something strange? 
*Abner Kravitz*: I've been doing that for twenty years. 



Samantha or Serena?

.


----------



## jkath

Abner! Abner! ( I liked the second Gladys, think her name was Sandra)

Samantha, of course!

Okay Tabitha and Adam as kids
or 
Adam (who suddenly became the older sibling) and Tabitha (played by Lisa Hartman) as adults running the ad agency?


----------



## The Z

LOL - I thought you might say that.  I liked Serena's free fun-loving spirit.

I don't remember the grown up kids - so I'll have to go with them as children I guess (but I really didn't like those children much).


Uncle Arthur or Aunt Clara?


.


----------



## Maidrite

Both for different reasons. I was Kissed for Real by Elisabeth Montgery   so I guess if I pick its Samantha.
Tabitha as a kid. 

Capt. Kirk or Capt. Archer ?


----------



## The Z

Kirk (don't like the choice though)

Capt. Picard or Capt. Janeway

.


----------



## Maidrite

Tough Choice but Capt. Janeway

I liked Seven of Nine as well !

Commander Riker or Commander Chakotia ?


----------



## wasabi

Lassie or Mr. Ed?


----------



## The Z

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Tough Choice but Capt. Janeway
> 
> 
> Commander Riker or Commander Chakotia ?


 
That's an interesting pick - I always thought Picard was best capt but Janeway as a close second (both way ahead of the others).

Didn't like Riker.  * Chakotay *

wasabi - * Lassie * (Ed was a smarta**)


Norm Peterson or Cliff Claven

.


----------



## Maidrite

Cliff Claven

Twilight Zone or Outer Limits?


----------



## middie

outer limits

facts of life or
different strokes ?


----------



## crewsk

Did we give up on food? 


Facts of Life for me


Better Homes & Gardens or Southern Living magazine?


----------



## jkath

Southern Living 
(yes, I think we ran out of food)

Marge Simpson
or 
Homer Simpson?


----------



## callie

Marge (I love her hair!!!)

rap or country/western


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on my mood !  Country but I like Soft Rock!Nillia Wafers or Animal Crackers ?


----------



## jkath

2 of my faves, Maidrite!
Today I will go with Animal Crackers

Family Affair - who's cooler:
Mr. French
or
Uncle Bill?


----------



## Maidrite

Mr. French  



Banana Split or Hot Fudge Brownie Sunday ?


----------



## Alix

Hot fudge brownie sundae.


OK, blizzard or Dilly bar?


----------



## callie

Hot Fudge Brownie!!!

sunny day or rainy day


----------



## callie

oops...sorry Alix!


----------



## Alix

LOL, no worries. 

Rainy day

OK, blizzard or Dilly bar?


----------



## middie

blizzards

ice cream cake or
moolatte ?


----------



## jkath

Whichever has the most sugar.

conversaton hearts 
or
hershey's kisses?


----------



## middie

hershey's

bubbleyum or hubba bubba ?


----------



## kadesma

bubbleyum

uno or mars bar?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

what's an uno....I'm going with Mars

steak or chicken


----------



## tweedee

Steak

Macaroni and cheese or Baked potato with butter?


----------



## Barbara L

Macaroni and cheese


Taco Bell or another Mexican fast food chain? (since there are so many variations in different regions, I left the second one your choice).

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Taco Bell

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Alix

Right now COFFEE!



Velveeta or Kraft singles?


----------



## middie

kraft

brie or provolone ?


----------



## PA Baker

provolone

whipped cream from a can or Cool-Whip?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Cool Whip

Strawberries

Blueberries

>**Tanis biting tongue**


----------



## mrsdove

strawberry

bread and butter or dill pickles?


----------



## jkath

bread and butter pickles

 on a burger:

Ketchup
or
Thousand Island Dressing?


----------



## crewsk

ketchup, never had thousand island on a burger, I'll have to try it.


hot dog- onions or no onions?


----------



## jkath

caramelized onions and bacon on the dog, please!

(thousand is really popular on a burger out here - was on every burger at Sambo's and I think Bob's Big Boy restaurants)

Big Soft Pretzels:
with mustard
or without?


----------



## crewsk

with honey mustard please


nachos with or without jalapeños?


----------



## jkath

with, but they have to be fresh!

Potato Salad:

with or without celery?


----------



## crewsk

without, I don't like raw celery.


black or green olives? (I personally don't like either one)


----------



## jkath

black (green are too salty!)

On a burrito:
Dry 
or
Wet? (with the red sauce and melted cheese on top)


----------



## The Z

WET!

Roulette or Craps?  

.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Roulette......never figured craps out

Ice cream cone or milkshake?


----------



## jkath

Chocolate Milkshake

21
or
let it ride?


----------



## luvs

let it ride.
salami or procuitto?


----------



## jkath

prociutto

In a pasta dish with peas and white sauce
or
Wrapped around cantaloupe for an appetizer?


----------



## The Z

jkath said:
			
		

> prociutto
> 
> In a pasta dish with peas and white sauce
> or
> Wrapped around cantaloupe for an appetizer?


 

Gotta go with the pasta - - yum 


Step Aerobics or Spin?


.


----------



## luvs

spinning if i went to the gym.

apple dumplings or apple crisp?


----------



## The Z

Apple Crisp (love it) - One of the few 'school lunch' foods I really enjoyed.

Iced Coffee or Iced Tea?


.


----------



## jkath

Today, Iced Tea

Mango Iced Tea with a pineapple spear
or
Regular Lipton's with a slice of lemon?


----------



## luvs

neither. no caffiene for me.
lamb chops or pork chops?


----------



## middie

pork !

hamburgers or
cheeseburgers ?


----------



## jkath

hamburgers

tostada 
or
taco?


----------



## luvs

tostada! 
nachos and cheese or chili cheese nachos?


----------



## SierraCook

nachos and cheese with jalapenos

strawberries or blackberries?


----------



## mrsdove

strawberries

corn dog or hot dog?


----------



## crewsk

hot dog


roasted or boiled peanuts?


----------



## jkath

roasted, and covered in chocolate and candy...with little "m"s printed on the fronts....

Vinegar:

Balsamic
or rice?


----------



## texasgirl

balsamic

cheddar or american cheese?


----------



## jkath

cheddar! 

White cheddar
or
Yellow?


----------



## texasgirl

both ;o)

parmessan or romano?


----------



## mrsdove

parmasean

zuccini or yellow squash?


----------



## SierraCook

zuchinni

red potatoes or Yukon gold potatoes?


----------



## jkath

yukon!

Artichokes 
or
Asparagus


----------



## SierraCook

artichokes

crimini or portobello mushrooms?


----------



## kadesma

crimini

chantrell or porcini mushrooms?


----------



## SierraCook

porcini

pinot grigio or merlot wine?


----------



## jkath

I loved merlot before I developed the allergy - so I'll vicariously have that here!

Merlot.....
with Dark chocolate kisses
or
with a milk chocolate bar?


----------



## Maidrite

I love Kisses of all kinds and I like Dark Chocolate so Dark Chocolate Kisses

Brauts or Polish sausage?


----------



## SierraCook

Polish Sausage

sourdough or whole wheat roll?


----------



## Maidrite

Whole wheat for now but I do like Sourdough too!

Ruben or ham salad sandwiches?


----------



## SierraCook

ham salad

French dip or meatball sandwich?


----------



## Barbara L

I've never actually had either!  But I will go with French Dip.


Celery filled with peanut butter or with cream cheese?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

french dip.
soup or salad?


----------



## luvs

oops, i missed barb's post. peanut butter celery. but i love celery w/ cream cheese and green olives.


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I've never actually had either! But I will go with French Dip.
> 
> 
> Celery filled with peanut butter or with cream cheese?
> 
> Barbara


 

Oh, Barbara you have to give either sandwich a try.  They are so good.  

cream cheese


----------



## SierraCook

luvs_food said:
			
		

> oops, i missed barb's post. peanut butter celery. but i love celery w/ cream cheese and green olives.


 
That's all right, luvs.  Salad

Italian or French salad dressing?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Italian.................as for the celery one too I have to say cheese whiz


Hot sauce 
or 
mild


----------



## mrsdove

hot sauce

chocolate with

peanuts or walnuts


----------



## middie

ummmm... cashews first... then walnuts. yeah that's it 

toast... light or dark ?


----------



## SierraCook

Light

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## middie

jam

cassata cake or strawberry pie ?


----------



## Maidrite

Middie did you say Toe Jam ? Yuck!!!!!!  


Strawberry Pie Middie !

Gooseberry or Mincemeat Pie ?


----------



## luvs

gooseberry.

new england clam chowder or broccoli cheese soup?


----------



## Alix

New England


Split pea or bean with ham soup?


----------



## SierraCook

bean with ham

crackers or croutons in your soup?


----------



## Bangbang

croutons

ocean perch or lake perch?


----------



## mrsdove

ocean

pickled - 
beets or eggs?


----------



## Maidrite

Pickled Beets

spice or carrot cake ? Frosted or unfrosted ?


----------



## wasabi

Frosted carrot cake

Potato chips or Fritos?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

potato chips!


Sake OR white wine?


----------



## SierraCook

white wine

radishes or carrots?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

carrots!


pickled ginger OR pickles olives? (green)


----------



## Barbara L

olives


Twizzlers: Strawberry twists or Strawberry peel apart?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

twists

mounds or almond joy candy bar?


----------



## tweedee

mounds

banana split or chocolate sundae?


----------



## pdswife

a chocolate sundae with sliced bananas!  lol


email 
or snail mail
or a telephone call from a friend??


----------



## SierraCook

phone call from a friend


a hike to look at wildflowers or a mountain bike ride?


----------



## Barbara L

A hike to look at wildflowers


Going across country (with all the time in the world):
By airplane or by train?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

train

canoe or kayak ?


----------



## Barbara L

canoe


Art:
Sculpture or painting?

 Barbara


----------



## The Z

*Painting, of course*







Greatest Fear:
Spiders or Snakes


----------



## middie

both... one has more than 4 legs and the other has no legs.
both i have a deadly fear of.


vcr's or dvd's ?


----------



## Bangbang

white wine 

dark chocolate or white chocolate


----------



## luvs

i won't eat either. there's caffiene in the dark chocolate and i assume there is at least some residual caffeine in the white chocolate. 
baked ham or roasted turkey?


----------



## Alix

roasted turkey


deli meat or pre packaged stuff?


----------



## kadesma

Alix, that lemon poppyseed cake was wonderful... Thank you 
deli meat
roast beef or ham sandwich?


----------



## SierraCook

roast beef


grilled cheese sandwich or PB&J?


----------



## middie

grilled cheese (with tomato soup)

turkey sandwich or ham ?


----------



## luvs

ohhhhhhhh, that is a tough question, sierra.....
but i think pb&j.
oysters on the half shell or steamed mussels?


----------



## SierraCook

luvs, I am going to have to go with middie's turkey sandwich since I don't like shellfish.  Eeewww!!   unless it is shrimp of course.  Yum  

middie, can I have smoked turkey?


black forest or honey glazed ham?


----------



## middie

sure you can sierra

honey glaze

roast beef or corned beef ?


----------



## SierraCook

corned beef

mustard or horseradish on your corned beef or both?


----------



## middie

neither. i like thousand island dressing on mine

keilbasa or chorizo ?


----------



## SierraCook

kielbasa

chocolate cake or white cake?


----------



## middie

chocolate

peach pie or blueberry ?


----------



## mrsmac

Blueberry

Thin or pan pizza?


----------



## Alix

pan pizza


smoked cheese or regular?


----------



## BBQ Fish

Smoked.


BBQ or Fried fish???


----------



## crewsk

Fried


smoked or fried turkey?


----------



## mrsdove

smoked

horseradish or mayo?


----------



## middie

mayo

corn flakes or frosted flakes ?


----------



## The Z

Frosted

Doing dishes (by hand) or Doing laundry?


----------



## middie

*NEITHER !!!!*  lmao

applesauce or apple butter ?


----------



## The Z

Apple Butter

Singing Karaoke (in a public bar)
or
Giving a 5-minute speech on a topic you know in front of 50 people

?


----------



## jkath

5 minute speech, hands down (we all know I can talk!!!)


Riding in an elevator with 5 nice people

or
Riding in an elevator by yourself?


----------



## middie

myslef... unless the elevator gets stuck !

singing in your car looking like a fool (me)
or not singing and looking like everybody else ?


----------



## jkath

how about not singing 'cause you're watching Middie in the car next to you?

I'll take singing for $500, Mr. Tribec.


First to jump in at the pool party

or

First to find the buffet?


----------



## middie

first in the pool. 

watching others sing karaoke or doing it yourself ?
( i'll watch thanks ! )  lol

and jkath yes i do get stared at alot lmao


----------



## jkath

watching it~ it should be a national pasttime.

Watching golf

or

Playing golf?


----------



## The Z

No contest
PLAYING golf (not that I DO... it's just SO boring to watch)

And... SINGING Karaoke  !  Whoo Hoo!


Pick a song:
"Billy Don't Be a Hero"
or
"The Night Chicago Died"


----------



## SierraCook

"The Night Chicago Died"


iced tea or homemade lemonade?


----------



## kadesma

iced tea...

plain or flavored iced tea?


----------



## SierraCook

plain iced tea

plain lemonade or strawberry lemonade?


----------



## luvs

plain.
graham crackers with marshmallow cream and peanut butter or graham crackers dipped in milk?


----------



## *Christina*

graham crackers with marshmallow cream and peanut butter 

cookies or muffins?


----------



## middie

cookies

fudgy brownies or cakey brownies ?


----------



## *Christina*

hmm, its a hard one  

but!!

fudgy brownies  


apple pie or Blackcurrant Cheese Cake


----------



## middie

hmmmm i love cheesecake though i never had blackcurrant.
i'll stay with the cheesecake.

beef stroganoff or chicken paprikash ?


----------



## msalper

Beef Stroganoff

Red wine or white wine ?


----------



## luvs

red wine. i love red wine.
valpolicella or chardonnay?


----------



## ronjohn55

Chardonnay.

Tums, or Rolaids?  

John


----------



## luvs

tums.
milk or yogurt?


----------



## mrsmac

milk ( as long as i could have flavouring in it!)

still or sparkling water?


----------



## The Z

Sparkling (with a twist, thank you... oh, heck - - add a little Jack Daniels while you're at it  )


Speaking of drinks:
Sweet alcoholic drinks ("I can't even taste the alcohol")
or 
Shots / drinks with a CLEAR and unhidden content of alcohol
(JDnSoda, Manhattan, Martini)


----------



## jkath

I'll take a sweet one today---- thanks, barkeep.

Malibu and Coke
or
Strawberry Daquiri?


----------



## The Z

Strawberry Daquiri (that other one sounds vile)


Attending a seated concert by one of your favorite groups,
or
Dancing to a good 'live' band you've never heard of.


----------



## msalper

Maybe it can be a interesting to dance but I'm tired now and prefer first one by now..
Attending a seated concert by one your favorite groups 

Alison Krauss & Union Station with Margaritas
or
Eagles with Pina-Colados


----------



## middie

the eagles

keith urban or toby keith ?


----------



## The Z

Urban. (I don't think much of King Toby)


Sara Evans or Gretchen Wilson


----------



## middie

oh boy... that's tough.
i think i have to go with sara

faith hill or shania twain ?


----------



## The Z

Good choice (I'm 'crushin' on Sara these days)


Both - for different reasons.
Faith has had more songs I like, but Shania... grrrrowwwl....

Today, Faith.


Alan Jackson or George Strait?


----------



## middie

i prefer alan (sorry george fans)

george strait or garth brooks ?


----------



## The Z

Garth 
(George is 'smooth' but Garth Brooks revived country music)


Country Waltz
or 
Two-Step


----------



## middie

i love garth too.
(neither i hate dancing)

leann rimes or leann womack ?


----------



## The Z

Womack


Dwight Yoakam or Lyle Lovett?


----------



## middie

dwight

montgomery gentry or
brooks and dunn ?


----------



## The Z

*BROOKS & DUNN !*







Brad Paisley or Kenny Chesney?


.


----------



## middie

kenny

reba or martina ?


----------



## The Z

*OR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?*


----------



## middie

tim... hands down

okay phil collins or 
peter gabriel ?


----------



## The Z

Phil Collins

(Tim "hands down" over Jimmy?  interesting)


Queen
or 
Dire Straits


----------



## mrsmac

Queen without a doubt!

Mel Gibson or Richard Gere?


----------



## kadesma

mel  
Jude Law or Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## msalper

Jude Law !

Robert De Niro or Al Pacino?


----------



## Bangbang

Robert De Niro

new or old pickle


----------



## SierraCook

Bang, I am not sure how to answer that question, so maybe I won't go there.  *Pulling mind out of the gutter*    


corn nuts or sunflower seeds?


----------



## Bangbang

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Bang, I am not sure how to answer that question, so maybe I won't go there. *Pulling mind out of the gutter*
> 
> 
> corn nuts or sunflower seeds?


 
Deli pickles


----------



## SierraCook

Ok, OK, new


corn nuts or sunflower seeds?


----------



## corazon

sunflower seeds
I like those barbeque flavored, especially on road trips.

crunchy cheetos or cheeto puffs?


----------



## middie

crunchy

doritos... ranch or taco flavored ?


----------



## luvs

i like the puffy cheetos.
scallions or shallots?


----------



## SierraCook

scallions

artichokes or asparagus?


----------



## callie

asparagus

pearls or diamonds


----------



## SierraCook

diamonds

Vacation:  mountains or beach?


----------



## callie

mountains!

shopping:  online or mall


----------



## msalper

Mall!

Peanut or Hazelnut ?


----------



## mrsmac

Hazelnut says the woman with a mouthfull of hazelnut chocolate lol.

Dried apricots or dried apples?


----------



## middie

apples

sapphires or rubies ?


----------



## mrsdove

rubies

mango or papaya?


----------



## luvs

mangoes.
pasta or rice?


----------



## crewsk

pasta


rice or mashed potatoes?


----------



## msalper

rice (just eaten)

grill calamary or grill octopus?


----------



## Bangbang

octopus

gas or charcoal


----------



## msalper

Charcoal !!!!

Beefsteak or lamb chops?


----------



## Bangbang

Lamb

skinless hot dogs or natural casing


----------



## BBQ Fish

Lamb.


Elk, venison or bear?


----------



## Bangbang

Oh Oh! What do we do now?


----------



## msalper

eehhee...  Venison and skinless hot dogs

chopstick or fork?


----------



## Bangbang

fork

smooth peanut butter or crunchy


----------



## Alix

Depends on the day, usually creamy.


Jif or Kraft?


----------



## Bangbang

Jif

beans or peas


----------



## Alix

BANG, you were post 1400!!! Cool!


beans...yellow wax ones


raw beans or cooked?


----------



## Bangbang

Do I get a prize? 

cooked

dark syrup or light(Karo)


----------



## middie

light

ranch or taco doritos ?


----------



## kadesma

ranch

fritos or tostitos?


----------



## middie

fritos

sour cream and cheddar potato chips
or salt and vinegar ?


----------



## kadesma

salt and vinegar

caramel corn or parmesan popcorn?


----------



## middie

caramel

buttered popcorn or kettle corn ?


----------



## Bangbang

Kettle

Vinegar or Tomato based BBQ sauce


----------



## luvs

vinegar-based.
wings: garlic-butter or buffalo?


----------



## middie

garlic butter !!!!!!!!!

steaks with or without sauteed onions
and mushrooms ?


----------



## kadesma

Steaks with 

garlic bread or parmesan bread?


----------



## middie

garlic

red onions or vidalia ?


----------



## kadesma

both 

shallots or spring onions?


----------



## crewsk

spring onions (not a big onion fan either way)


eggs- scrambled or fried?


----------



## kadesma

Fried 

biscuits and gravy or honey?


----------



## crewsk

both, but not together!!


bacon or country ham?


----------



## middie

bacon

honey glazed ham or smoked ?


----------



## crewsk

both, but I like honey glazed just a little better


shrimp cocktail or scampi?


----------



## kadesma

both 

ravioli or tortellini?


----------



## PA Baker

tortellini
with cheese or meat filling?


----------



## middie

cheese

manicotti or lasagna ?


----------



## jkath

manicotti (with spinach and alfredo sauce)

One just for you, Middie:

Brendan
or
Mel?


----------



## middie

oh no that's not cool jkath lol.
ummmmmm can i have both ?
if not i have to say ..........
eenie meenie miney moe....
okay brendan. yeah brenden.
but his hair has to be long lol


okay chocolate chip muffins or
cranberry orange ?


----------



## jkath

cranberry orange...and I'll take Mel since you didn't want him....


okay now - 

Def Leppard
or
Iron Maiden?


----------



## middie

def leppard hands down

ratt or cinderella ?


----------



## BBQ Fish

Ratt.


Twisted Sister or Romantics?


----------



## jkath

hard one - I'll take Romantics

Poison
or
Warrant?


----------



## BBQ Fish

Warrant.


Black Sabbath or Stryper?


----------



## middie

no no no 
POISON !!

ummm stryper only  had what 2 maybe 3 songs ?
i'll go with sabbath.

ac/dc or van halen ?


----------



## jkath

Van Halen


Diver Down
or
Women and Children First?


----------



## BBQ Fish

Diver Down.


This one will stump you.....

Hanoi Rocks or Motley Crue?


----------



## middie

motley crue (no stump there)

van halen with roth or hagar ?
(i prefer van hagar lol)


----------



## jkath

Roth was rockin, but Hagar was cool even before (Standing Hampton - pure classic)
 - and Hanoi/crue...no stump for me either.


Dio
or
Night Ranger?


----------



## The Z

Dio

Bangles
or 
Go-Go's

?


----------



## jkath

Go-gos

Prince
or
Shiela E?


----------



## The Z

LOL - Prince (no contest)


Heart
or
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## middie

oooh toughie. ummm... fleetwood mac
(i have to go with nite ranger over dio
please don't ask me why cause i don't
know.)

Zeppelin or Pink Floyd ?


----------



## BBQ Fish

Zeppelin.


Duran Duran or Kajagoogoo?


----------



## The Z

Duran Duran

INXS
or 
Midnight Oil

?


----------



## msalper

INXS

Joan Baez or Kate Wolf ?


----------



## Alix

Neither...UGH!


Phil Collins or Mike and the Mechanics?


----------



## msalper

Alix said:
			
		

> Neither...UGH!





 I love them..

Phil Collins

Robert Cray or Jonny Lang?


----------



## The Z

Robert Cray


Carole King
or
Carly Simon


----------



## Alix

Sorry msalper! Didn't mean to bash one of your favourites!

Carly Simon


CCR or Doobie Brothers?


----------



## middie

the doobies *singing "taking it to the streets"*

The Who or
The Guess Who  ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmm...... The Who.

Grape margaritas OR watermelon margaritas?


----------



## middie

ack neither but probably the grape

Rod Stewart or The Rolling Stones ?


----------



## Alix

Rod Stewart


Harry Connick Jr or Harry Chapin Carpenter?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Connick Jr.


Lime or Lemon?


----------



## Alix

Lime


Gin and tonic or Gin and Seven?


----------



## kadesma

both

orange or pineapple?


----------



## middie

both !!!!

kiwi or mango ?


----------



## Alix

kiwi


Mexico or Jamaica?


----------



## middie

jamaica !!!!!!  (i have to choose this or my mother would kill me)

French Indies or Bermuda ?


----------



## Alix

Bermuda (why would she kill you?)



St Thomas or St Lucia


----------



## middie

cause that's her dream place lol 

st. thomas 

Bahamas or Hawaii ?


----------



## Alix

Hawaii


Barbados or Bahamas?


----------



## middie

hmmmmmmm... either


london or paris ?


----------



## kadesma

paris

Lisbon or Madrid


----------



## Alix

Ooooo, never been to either but heard that Lisbon is cleaner.



Rome or Naples?


----------



## middie

rome

venice or tuscany ?


----------



## kadesma

Naples

Florence or Rome?


----------



## Alix

Rome all the way. (Didn't much like Naples. Florence was nice but Rome ROCKS.


Bari or Milan?


----------



## middie

milan

venice or tuscany ?


----------



## kadesma

tuscany

Cabo or St. Thomas?


----------



## Alix

St Thomas


St Lucia or St Croix?


----------



## middie

St. Croix

ireland or scotland ?


----------



## Alix

Oh tough one. Both, can't choose.


How about authors?



Gabaldon or Evanovich?


----------



## SierraCook

That is a tough one, Alix.  I pick......

Gabaldon


Kahlua or Irish Creme?


----------



## pdswife

Kahlua please.

kittens or puppies??


----------



## kadesma

puppies

bunnies or hampsters?


----------



## pdswife

Bunnies!! 

Parrots or parakeets??


----------



## kadesma

parrot

gerbil or white mice?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NEITHER!  


Burritos *OR *beef tacos?


----------



## kadesma

beef tacos

enchillada or taquito?


----------



## Bangbang

Enchillada

Night or Day


----------



## kadesma

Night 

sun or stars?


----------



## SierraCook

stars

meteors or eclipse of the moon?


----------



## kadesma

meteors
Rain or snow?


----------



## Maidrite

Snow......... for the holidays 

Looks or Brains ?


----------



## msalper

Brains...

Tolstoy or Stendhal ?


----------



## Barbara L

Tolstoy


Phantom of the Opera or Cats?

 Barbara


----------



## msalper

Phantom of the Opera!!!

Les Miserables or My Fair Lady?


----------



## jkath

Les Mis!!!

Lion King (stage)
or
Movin' Out?


----------



## The Z

Hakuna Matata

King Kong
or 
Godzilla

?


----------



## Bangbang

King Kong

Tarantulas or Scorpions


----------



## middie

oh *shudder*
bang... NEITHER !!!!!!!!
no creepy crawlies of any
kind !!!!!!!

Horses or Zebras ?


----------



## kadesma

horses

lions or cheetahs?


----------



## Bangbang

Cheetahs

Squid or Octopus


----------



## Barbara L

Octopus (but not to eat, to study--I've heard they are very intelligent)


Dasani or Aquafina?

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

Dasani

Boiled or Roasted Peanuts


----------



## mrsmac

Roasted (honey preferably)

Mad Max   or Die Hard ?


----------



## jkath

Mad Max

Sleepless in Seattle
or
An affair to Remember?


----------



## tweedee

sleepless in seattle

i love lucy or the partridge family?


----------



## kadesma

lucy

Gilligans Island or Dukes of Hazzard?


----------



## tweedee

gilligans island

family affair or dennis the menice


----------



## kadesma

dennis

ozzie and harriet or make room for daddy?


----------



## callie

ozzie and harriet!

movie at the theatre or dvd at home


----------



## kadesma

dvd at home  I can laze aout in my skivvies at home  The popcorn is better too!!

ice or roller skating?


----------



## tweedee

roller skating

a day at an opera or a day at disneyland?


----------



## msalper

A day at disneyland - I have never been there  

trip to Barcelona or trip to Moscow?


----------



## tweedee

Moscow

California or Florida?


----------



## jkath

California!

Colorado
or
Vermont?

msalper, if you ever are in California, I'll take you to Disneyland! I go all the time


----------



## kadesma

colorado

Texas or Maine?


----------



## jkath

Texas

Oregon or Georgia?


----------



## tweedee

Oregon

New Mexico or Old Mexico?


----------



## jkath

New Mexico (I want Sopaipillas while I'm there)

Washington State
or
Washington DC?


----------



## middie

state

virginia or west virginia ?


----------



## kadesma

virginia

New Orleans or San Antonio?


----------



## jkath

N'awlehns.

British Colombia
or
Saskatchewan?


----------



## middie

either. 

alaska or russia ?


----------



## kadesma

BC
Reno or Virginia City?


----------



## tweedee

Reno

Arizona or Canada?


----------



## middie

both

alaska or russia ?


----------



## tweedee

Alaska............Because I'd like to see how the eskamos really live  

Oklahoma or Missouri?


----------



## luvs

oklahoma. (haven't been to either, though.)california or florida?


----------



## tweedee

Well if you ever make it to the border lines of Oklahoma or Missouri you'll be in Kansas either way so you can come see tweedee.


----------



## kadesma

Missouri

fondue, beef or cheese?


----------



## middie

both !

plums or nectarines ?


----------



## SierraCook

nectarines

white peaches or regular peaches?


----------



## middie

never had white, so for now i'll go with regular peaches

cherries or raspberries ?


----------



## kadesma

cherries

mangos or papayas?


----------



## SierraCook

I reallly don't care for either, but if I had to choose I would say mango.

Spaghetti squash or acorn squash?


----------



## Barbara L

Spaghetti squash


KFC: Original or Extra Crispy?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Acorn Squash ! 


Baked Alaska or Peach Turnovers Easy ?


----------



## Maidrite

KFC original  

Dump cake or upside down cake ?


----------



## SierraCook

peach turnovers and dump cake

blonde or chocolate brownies?


----------



## Barbara L

CHOCOLATE!!!


Filled crust pizza or regular crust?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

regular.

fried zucchini or breaded mushrooms?


----------



## mrsmac

Breaded mushrooms


Latte or espresso?


----------



## msalper

Latte by now...

with cookies or muffins?_


----------



## tweedee

muffins

butter or cream cheese?


----------



## jkath

butter

bagel
or
croissant?


----------



## PA Baker

bagel

brown or white rice?


----------



## kadesma

both

broccoli or cauliflour?


----------



## msalper

broccoli..

beans or chickpeas?


----------



## kadesma

both

baked or chilli beans?


----------



## The Z

chilli


Both or Neither ?

.


----------



## Bangbang

Both

chair or stool


----------



## kadesma

chairdoor or window?


----------



## Bangbang

Window

today or tonight

Hey you messed up.


----------



## wasabi

Tomorrow   


egg salad or tuna salad


----------



## kadesma

egg salad

cobb salad or ceasear salad?


----------



## Bangbang

ceasear with anchovies

tree or bush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Tree?  


AMD or Intel??


----------



## kadesma

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Window
> 
> today or tonight
> 
> Hey you messed up.


Ya got me  
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

regular french fries or crisscut fries?


----------



## Barbara L

AMD
Regular fries


Electric or gas stove?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Electric


Salt or pepper?


----------



## Barbara L

pepper


mashed potatoes and gravy or rice and gravy?

 Barbara


----------



## msalper

mashed potatoes and gravy... 

French Fries with mustard or with ketchup


----------



## mrsmac

ketchup


chicken or fish??


----------



## msalper

Fish (I miss anchovy)

Anchovy 
with frying pan or boiled? (I'm not sure if you already taste it)


----------



## Barbara L

Anchovies: As bait to catch bigger fish!!!


Dinner rolls or biscuits?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

biscuits, especially cat head!!


yeast bread or beer bread?


----------



## jkath

yeast bread

tortillas
or
pitas?


----------



## Barbara L

tortillas


flip-flops or tennis shoes?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

flip-flops, my feet have only seen tennis shoes once this summer


ice- crushed or cubes?


----------



## PA Baker

crushed

popcicles or fudgecicles? (did I spell those right?  they look strange for some reason!)


----------



## Barbara L

Fudgesicle


Italian Ice or Frozen Yogurt?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

yogurt

bomb pops or push ups ?


----------



## Barbara L

Push-ups

lol You have my mind doing weird things today middie!  I almost asked: Push-up bra or padded bra!  But I will be polite and ask:

Fritos or Cheetos?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

cheetos 

(i meant pushups. i think it's sherbet that you push up while you eat them)

pine nuts or cashews ?


----------



## Barbara L

middie said:
			
		

> cheetos
> 
> (i meant pushups. i think it's sherbet that you push up while you eat them)
> 
> pine nuts or cashews ?


 
LOL  I knew what you meant, and I love them.  My mind is just weird!

cashews

Trix or Froot Loops?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on the prize in each box !  Fruit Loops if no prizes ! 

Snow Cones or Cotton Candy ?


----------



## Barbara L

Cotton Candy!!!!!


Caramel apple or candy apple?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

caramel !!!!!!!!

apple dumplings or peach cobbler ?


----------



## Barbara L

Peach cobbler, yum!


Pineapple upside down cake or Pineapple in Jello?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

cake

ppinepple chunks or tidbits ?


----------



## Maidrite

Tidbits

Power sugar Donuts or Chocolate Donuts and Filled or unfilled ?


----------



## Barbara L

Chocolate glazed Bavarian Cream filled doughnuts


Chocolate Eclairs or Vanilla Cream Puffs?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

Vanilla cream puffs

maple long john or jelly filled?


----------



## Maidrite

Jelly Filled Please !

New York or Beef tip steak ?


----------



## tweedee

New York

Baked potato or mashed potatoes?


----------



## mrsmac

Baked.

Dogs or cats??


----------



## tweedee

Dogs

rats or mice?


----------



## crewsk

mice if they are in a cage & white


beef or venison?


----------



## kadesma

beef

lard or veggie oil?


----------



## jkath

lard, if it's in peanut butter cookies


Peanut Butter Cookies with chocolate chips
or
Chocolate Cookies with peanut butter chips?


----------



## tweedee

peanut butter cookies w/ chocolate chips

white milk or chocolate milk?


----------



## kadesma

neither...they don't like me 

iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## PA Baker

Both (but I drink more iced tea than coffee)

Fruit punch or orange drink?


----------



## mrsmac

orange drink.


Summer or winter?


----------



## middie

summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

halloween or easter ?


----------



## callie

halloween!

eggs with bacon or eggs with ham


----------



## middie

bacon

ham or chorizo ?


----------



## Barbara L

Ham


Christmas or Birthday?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

christmas

easter or thanksgiving ?


----------



## luvs

easter.
winter or summer?


----------



## middie

summer

spring or fall ?


----------



## kadesma

spring

gift wrapped presents or gift cards?


----------



## Barbara L

Gift wrapped presents


Wrapped gifts or gifts in gift bags?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

wrapped

with ribbons and bows or without ?


----------



## kadesma

with 

big gifts or small ones?


----------



## middie

small (they're usually the better ones)

corvette or mustang ?


----------



## Barbara L

With ribbons and bows


Funny or sentimental birthday card?

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

You guys are fast!

small gift
2005 Mustang GT

Sports car or SUV?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

sports car of course !

motorcycle or moped ?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I just messed myself up!  I tried to change my one thing before anyone answered since I had 2!  So I guess I'd better change it back!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Motorcycle


Funny or sentimental birthday card?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

funny

home made birthday cake or store bought?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Home made  (No matter how gross it tastes, it's the thought that counts)

Mini or Jumbo Marshmallows?


----------



## Barbara L

jumbo (it's hard to toast those little ones!)


Buttercream frosting or whipped cream frosting?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

whipped cream

cream cheese or butter cream frosting? oooops, gmta  
butterscotch or pinapple ice cream topping?


----------



## SierraCook

butterscotch

pansies or daisies?


----------



## Maidrite

Daisies


Friend or Foe ?


----------



## SierraCook

Friend  

whales or dolphins?


----------



## mrsmac

Dolphins


Sugar or spice?


----------



## msalper

Spice!!!!

Thyme or pepper?


----------



## Barbara L

pepper


ginger or cloves?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cloves


recliner or rocker


----------



## Barbara L

rocker


firm or soft mattress?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

firm

camping or fancy B&B?


----------



## jkath

B&B!

Hotel in Paris
or
Hotel in England?


----------



## The Z

Pair-eee

Participation in a Reality Show:
The Amazing Race
or 
Survivor


----------



## kadesma

paris,

english countryside or french countryside?


----------



## tweedee

English

Mountains or ocean?


----------



## kadesma

mountains

stream fishing for trout or sea fishing?


----------



## mrsmac

Sea fishing


Doctor or nurse??


----------



## CookinBlondie

Doctor

Elephant or Rhino?


----------



## The Z

Rhino

Tony Nelson
or 
Roger Healy?


----------



## tweedee

Tony Nelson

Earth Wind and Fire or The Eagles?


----------



## The Z

Liked em both, but:  Eagles

Ozark Mountain Daredevils
or
Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## jkath

BOC (or the "soft white underbellies" as they used to be called when they'd play covertly at little clubs)...why do I remember this kind of stuff but I can't remember to take the clothes to the cleaner?


Bryan Adams
or
Brian Ferry?


----------



## kadesma

bryan Adams

tent camping or cabin?


----------



## thier1754

Cabin.

Classical music or jazz?


----------



## luvs

jazz.
phish or the grateful dead?


----------



## thier1754

Grateful Dead?  

Sleep on tummy or back?


----------



## The Z

Tummy

Marshall Matt Dillon
or
Sheriff Andy Taylor

?


----------



## thier1754

Marshall Dillon.

accordion or harmonica?


----------



## The Z

Harmonica (Blues Harp)

Deputy Festus Hagen
or
Deputy Barney Fife


----------



## thier1754

Festus

Tulips or roses?


----------



## kadesma

roses

violets or primrose?


----------



## thier1754

violets


evergreens or deciduous?


----------



## Maidrite

evergreens!

Data or Seven of Nine ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

seven of nine.  (I have actually never heard of either, but this one sounded good, LoL)

Of two good Lynard Skynard songs....

Sweet Home Alabama or That Smell?


----------



## Bangbang

Sweet Home Alabama

"I Drink Alone" or "Bad To The Bone"


----------



## Maidrite

Bad to the Bone !

Song:  Godzilla or Black Water ?


----------



## mrsmac

Black water.

Clocks - Analog or Digital?


----------



## msalper

Analog...

Swatch or Citizen?


----------



## jkath

Swatch - (I've still got some from the 80's!)

Travelling by Train
or
by Cruise Ship?


----------



## msalper

Hmm... It is hard ques for me.. Because I wonder travelling by ship,  especially on the river... Cruise Ship!!!

Kite surfing or Paragliding???


----------



## luvs

i'd like to try kite surfing.

swimming pool or the beach?


----------



## Barbara L

First the beach and then the swimming pool!
and to answer The Z's question earlier: The Amazing Race!!!

Ladies' Swimsuits: 1-piece or 2-piece?

 Barbara


----------



## The Z

a nice One-Piece

Men's Bathing Suits:
Speedos
or 
Board Shorts


----------



## Alix

board shorts!


tankini or bikini?


----------



## Barbara L

Board Shorts (when I went to my daughter's swim meets, it seemed like just as I would look toward one of the guys, he would be adjusting his Speedo!)

Sunscreen or Suntan lotion?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

i adore sunscreen! (it keeps me looking much younger than i am cause i don't have any sun damage.)
pen or pencil?


----------



## Barbara L

Pen


Writing letters by hand or sending email?

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

By hand...but I never make time!

Missing sleep or missing food?


----------



## luvs

i don't mind going w/out either one. as long as i can keep on cooking. 
apples or oranges?


----------



## Alix

oranges


mandarin or navel?


----------



## The Z

Mandarin

I went to find out some items related to "Mandarin" and came across this picture of Mandarin Ducks.  Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## luvs

those ducks are gorgeous! thanks for posting the pic, z!
mandarin.
fruit and juice bars or regular popsicles?


----------



## jkath

fruit bars (I like the lemonade ones!)


frozen lemonade
or
frozen daquiri?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Frozen Lemonade, for two reasons: I have never had daquiri, and it has alcohol.  LoL

Cherry or Grape tomatoes?


----------



## tweedee

cherry

salad mix out of a bag or whole leaf lettuce?


----------



## mrsmac

Salad mix


CSI  Miami or the original CSI ? (Vegas)


----------



## The Z

VEGAS, of course!

for mrsmac:
Jimmy Barnes
or 
Richard Clapton

for others:
Eric Clapton
or 
Bruce Springsteen


----------



## middie

eric

foreigner or nite ranger ?


----------



## mrsmac

Barnesy of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (he has a new album out this week) The Z, thankyou for thinking of me. 

Foreigner


chocolate chip or blueberry muffins?


----------



## middie

chocolate chip

banana nut or cranberry orange ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Cranberry orange in the spring/summer, banana nut in the winter/fall

Sweet Tarts or Smarties?


----------



## middie

oh that's a toughie. 
sweet tarts 

nerds or lemonheads ?


----------



## callie

huh???  lemonheads?

sandra bullock or julia roberts


----------



## middie

sandra bullock

tom hanks or 
robin williams ?


----------



## middie

callie these are lemonheads


----------



## callie

hmmm...never saw lemonheads before!  

tom hanks

milky way or 3 musketeers


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Milky way?  

Grapeseed Oil OR Olive Oil?


----------



## Barbara L

olive oil

To go to sleep by:
the sound of thunder or the sound of the ocean? (both work for me, but I especially love the thunder)

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Both, thunder preferred   Barb, you sure we aren't related? 

rain or lightly falling snow?


----------



## Maidrite

jkath said:
			
		

> Swatch - (I've still got some from the 80's!)
> 
> Travelling by Train
> or
> by Cruise Ship?


 
I love fixing clocks and watches !

Thunder ! 

Omega or Rolex ?


----------



## Barbara L

Could be kadesma!  lol  Got any Swedish or German in you?  

both rain (if it isn't a cold driving rain) and lightly falling snow

sunrise or sunset?

 Barbara


----------



## callie

cheap timex!

luxury hotel or rustic cabin


----------



## callie

yikes we're talking on top of each other!!!


----------



## kadesma

look out Callie  

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

sunset

Cabin

flannel sheets or satin sheets?


----------



## callie

<jumping in> flannel

central heat or fireplace


----------



## kadesma

for these old bones, BOTH

electric blanket or hot water bottle?


----------



## SierraCook

electric blanket

Charlie Sheen or Martin Sheen?


----------



## jkath

Martin Sheen

Goldie Hawn
or
Kate Hudson?


----------



## luvs

kate hudson.
'how to lose a guy in 10 days' or 'girl interrupted'?


----------



## mrsmac

How to lose a guy in 10 days.


Carrie Fisher or Debbie Reynolds ?


----------



## msalper

Carrie Fisher

Natalie Portman or Kate Winslet?


----------



## mrsmac

Kate Winslet


Drew Carey or Drew Barrymore??


----------



## CookinBlondie

Drew Carey

George of the Jungle or George Clooney?


----------



## Barbara L

George of the Jungle


Superman or Underdog?

 Barbara


----------



## The Z

Superman

Jonny Quest
or 
Speed Racer


----------



## Bangbang

Johnny Quest

Ted Bundy or Richard Speck


----------



## Barbara L

Shame on you Bang!  NEITHER!!


Sweet Polly Purebred or Lois Lane?

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Polly!


Warm beer or Hot Tequila?


----------



## middie

ack neither !!!

plain water or 
flavored ?


----------



## kadesma

both

lemonade or limeade?


----------



## tweedee

lemonade

sugar or equal?


----------



## mrsmac

Sugar


cream based sauce or tomato based?


----------



## Bangbang

sugar

Pampers or Huggies


----------



## tweedee

Pampers............Why, did you need some Bang?.

Wipes or wash cloths?


----------



## mrsmac

wash cloth


Sweet or savoury ?


----------



## tweedee

Sweet

Fried or Smoked?


----------



## mrsmac

Smoked

Salmon or Tuna?


----------



## kadesma

Tuna

halibut or sea bass?


----------



## tweedee

Halibut

lemon Herb Sauce or Tarter Sauce?


----------



## kadesma

lemon herb

crab or shrimp cocktail?


----------



## mrsmac

shrimp (prawn)

Squash or tennis?


----------



## The Z

Tennis

Badminton
or
Croquet?


----------



## mrsmac

Badminton (very topical yesterday I didn't know what it was until I had to take a group of kids to play it for sport!)

Australia or New Zealand?


----------



## The Z

Proudly holding dual citizenship - - 

OZ !

Tasmania
or 
Queensland?


----------



## SierraCook

Queensland, only because I have a red Queensland heeler. 








Valleys or Mountains?


----------



## The Z

Beautiful Dog and a great photo (could be the angle, but he/she looks a little chubby)... They are a nice breed of dog, though.

Anyway - - I think Mountains have nice 'views' but I like the details you can touch in the:

VALLEYS

Border Collies
or
Shelties ?


----------



## thier1754

shelties


minpins or dachsunds?


----------



## The Z

Dachshund

Poodle 
or
Schnauzer


----------



## mrsmac

Schnauser

Emu or Ostrich??


----------



## Maidrite

Poodle (Old hunters for water fowl)  !

Rhodesian Ridgeback ( Lion Hunter )  ,  or Dogo Argentino ( Panther Hunter )  ?


----------



## Maidrite

Ostrich (One tough bird) !

Turkey or Bald Eagle (These were the two choices for National Bird of the USA )  !


----------



## mrsmac

Turkey (at least you can eat it!! We eat both of our coat of arms animals here!)


Icecream or sorbet?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Sorbet

Steak Fries or Curly Fries?


----------



## kadesma

curly

Arby's or Jack in the box?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Arby's....what's Jack in the Box?


coors or bud


----------



## Barbara L

Jack-in-the-Box is a fast-food hamburger chain started in San Diego, California and now located throughout the U.S.  

Coors or Bud? Neither since I hate beer.

Wine or wine cooler?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

wine

iced tea with sugar or without sugar?


----------



## kadesma

without

flavored iced tea or plain?


----------



## SierraCook

plain

surf or turf?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Surf!Carrot juice OR tomato Juice?


----------



## Barbara L

Turf


With steak sauce or without?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

without

Sushi, tomato juice. I just finished a small can of V8.   

crab or lobster?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

crab!

Hairy chest or not hairy chest?


----------



## SierraCook

either   

blond or brunette?


----------



## Maidrite

This is a loaded question ! brunette !

Ninja or Samuari ?


----------



## SierraCook

Samurai

brownies or cookies?


----------



## mrsmac

Brownies

Sheryl Crow or Russel Crowe??


----------



## middie

sheryl

green onions or red ?


----------



## Raven

Green

Dine in or Carry Out?

~Raven ~


----------



## mrsmac

Take away (carry out)

salt water pool or chlorine?


----------



## jkath

chlorine

Salt Water fish tank
or 
Fresh Water fish tank?


----------



## SierraCook

I used to have a salt water fish tank, so I will say salt water.

sauna or hot tub?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hot tub


soft bed or hard bed


----------



## msalper

Soft Bed

single or twin?


----------



## Barbara L

I thought a single was a twin.  I choose neither and go for queen!

Gomer Pyle or Goober Pyle?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Gomer

Arnold the Pig
or
Sam Drucker?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Arnold

reese peanut butter cups 

or

skor bar


----------



## SierraCook

peanut butter cups

milkyway bar or 3 musketeers bar


----------



## tancowgirl2000

milky way

sweat pants 
     or
jeans


----------



## mrsmac

Jeans


Bath or shower?


----------



## Maidrite

Both I stink ! 

LOVE  or  MONEY ?    You can't have both on this one !


----------



## Raven

Either!  With enough of one you can get the other 

TRIPLE!

Health, Wealth or Wisdom?


----------



## middie

all of the above !!!!!!! 

family... love 'em or
dis-own them ? 

wait can we love them AND disown them ????


----------



## The Z

middie said:
			
		

> can we love them AND disown them ????


 
They call that "tough love" -  

.


----------



## middie

i thought it was a love/hate thing ??


----------



## The Z

pa-tay-ta/pa-tah-to

.


----------



## Maidrite

Fire Fazers or Photon Torpedos ?


----------



## The Z

Photon Torpedos usually get the job done.

Species 8472
or
Borg

.


----------



## Maidrite

SEVEN OF NINE , SO I Guess THE BORG !

Space Folding or Slipstream mode ?


----------



## The Z

Slipstream, thanks.

Klingon Blood Wine
or 
Gak ?

.


----------



## Maidrite

Depends if I am Hungry or need something to Drink Both !

Wormhole or Temperal Rip in space ?


----------



## The Z

Temporal Riff

Enterprise D
or
Voyager

.


----------



## Bangbang

Voyager

Hog Maws or Chitlins


----------



## luvs

i wouldn't mind trying hog maws one bit. 

pigs feet or hamhocks?


----------



## Bangbang

It was tough but I pick ham hocks.

fingers or toes


----------



## Raven

Depends whether your playing Soccor or the Piano.

I'll say Fingers

Yellow Mustard or Grey?

~ Raven ~


----------



## kadesma

yellow

sweet or dill pickels?


----------



## Bangbang

Yellow

slab bacon or sliced


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

sliced so as to be easier to apply!


Bottle OR Draft?


----------



## jkath

draft

vodka
or
gin?


----------



## Bangbang

Vodka

Cowboys or Indians


----------



## mrsmac

Cowboys

Roses or carnations?


----------



## luvs

roses.

pink roses or yellow roses?


----------



## crewsk

yellow


morning glories or sweet peas?


----------



## Bangbang

morning glories

Parrots or Parrokeets


----------



## mrsmac

Parrots (is a parakeet a budgie??)

Mice or rats?


----------



## luvs

mice.

crunch 'n munch or fiddle faddle? 
(hey! do they make screaming yellow zonkers anymore? )


----------



## kadesma

fiddle faddle

cotton candy or candy apple?


----------



## Raven

Cotton Candy!

(no a budgie is larger than a parakeet, but smaller than a parrot)

Fish & Chips or Buger & Fries?

~ Raven ~


----------



## crewsk

burger & fries


sundae- with or without nuts?


----------



## kadesma

without

salami or pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Alix

Pepperoni


Regular M&Ms or Peanut?


----------



## kadesma

regular

milk duds or rollo?


----------



## Alix

Rolo!


Drumstick, or fudgesicles?


----------



## kadesma

drumstick
dove bar or eskimo pie?


----------



## Alix

DOVE BAR!!!! OMG, I am so craving THAT now.


Freezies or frozen fruit bars?


----------



## kadesma

Frozen fruit bars  lime please  

Gelato or Sorbet?


----------



## luvs

if it's really warm out, sorbet but if it's colder, gelato.
potstickers or ravioli?


----------



## SierraCook

potstickers, hands down!!  My favorite!!

egg rolls or stuffed manicotti?


----------



## jkath

manicotti

with meat and marinara
or
with spinach and alfredo?


----------



## SierraCook

That is a hard question, jkath.  I will have to go with..........Meat

broccoli and beef or kung pao chicken?


----------



## jkath

funny you should name those - that's usually what we get! (H likes Broc/Beef)

kung pao is for me!

egg foo young with gravy
or
chicken won tons with sweet/sour sauce


----------



## crewsk

chicken won tons


egg drop soup or won ton soup?


----------



## PA Baker

Egg drop

Orange juice or grapefruit juice?


----------



## crewsk

orange


cranberry juice or grape juice?


----------



## PA Baker

cranberry

hazelnut coffee or vanilla coffee?


----------



## crewsk

I like both but since I'm having hazelnut this morning I'll go with that.


chocolate milk or strawberry milk?


----------



## kadesma

chocolate

danish or donut?


----------



## jkath

donut

cream-filled eclair
or
custard-filled eclair?


----------



## luvs

custard. 

pudding pie or ice cream pie?


----------



## jkath

pudding pie

Lemon Meringue pie
or
Coconut Cream pie?


----------



## The Z

Lemon Meringue

Hound Dog
or
Kentucky Rain


----------



## jkath

Kentucky Rain

Song that's always overplayed by beginning guitarists:
Smoke on the Water
or
Stairway to Heaven


----------



## thier1754

Hey, jkath!  What's going on at your house?  Are you finding time for yourself?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Smoke on the Water

New Country or the Classics?


----------



## MochaBean04

def new counrty

ice tea from the powder or fresh from the tea bag?


----------



## crewsk

most defiantly fresh


root beer float with vanilla or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, I like it with the Vanilla, but trying the chocolate might be good too!

Canned or Homemade Cherry Pie Filling?


----------



## The Z

crewsk said:
			
		

> most defiantly fresh


 
I had to read that one a couple times... I first read that as a typo for 'definitely' - LOL  

I'll have to use that one.


----------



## The Z

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> Canned or Homemade Cherry Pie Filling?


 
I'm sure Homemade is better, but I like the Canned stuff.

Rain Man
or 
I Am Sam

.


----------



## CookinBlondie

RAIN MAN!  I love it!  ~~My new name is...Rain Man...~~
At first, before I knew the title of that song, I thought he was saying, "My new name is...Raymond..."

LoL

On the way to your senior prom...

Limo or Carriage ride?


----------



## crewsk

The Z said:
			
		

> I had to read that one a couple times... I first read that as a typo for 'definitely' - LOL
> 
> I'll have to use that one.


 
Z, you read it right the first time. I can't spell worth anything! But hey, it still worked!


----------



## The Z

crewsk said:
			
		

> Z, you read it right the first time. I can't spell worth anything! But hey, it still worked!


 
Awww... You didn't have to change it.  I thought it was very clever and it was spelled right!  You should have just taken credit for it.  I love the word 'defiant' (it sounds like just what it is).

Carriage is romantic, but show me the LIMO!

Slingblade
or
Armageddon


----------



## Bangbang

Armageddon

chopsticks or fork


----------



## The Z

Chopsticks... (usually, if eating Asian chow)

Popcorn or Pretzels

.


----------



## MochaBean04

popcorn. . im eating it rightr now.


stairway to heaven or highway to he!!?


----------



## The Z

LOL - good one

Highway to HeII


Funkytown
or 
Carwash

.


----------



## jkath

Workin' at the Car Wash..............


Saturday Night Fever
or
Flashdance?


----------



## luvs

flashdance.

'for keeps' or 'breakfast club?'


----------



## middie

breakfast club

st. elmo's fire or pretty in pink ?


----------



## jkath

pretty in pink


Ducky
or
Blaine?


----------



## jkath

Z, I still have that song stuck in my head.....


----------



## The Z

Fill up and you don't have to pay-hay... Get it washed, right away....

heh, heh, heh


----------



## jkath

Back to the Pretty in Pink question.....

ducky 
or
blaine?


----------



## The Z

Sorry... I'll wait for someone else.  I don't remember the characters that well.  (I'm out on this choice)


----------



## mrsmac

Blaine (I'm shallow I know!!!)

Rob Lowe or Emilio Estevez ?


----------



## jkath

Emilio Estevez (just saw St. Elmo's a couple of days ago!)

Andrew McCarthy
or
Judd Nelson?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

K I had NO IDEA who these were so I had to find out and I'm just going on looks here cuz well I dont know anything about them......

Andrew McCarthy is much cuter!


Sony

or

Hibatchi.......do you guys have that in the states???(nothing like looking like a dumbass


----------



## CookinBlondie

Sony  (Never had to deal with the other)

flare leg or boot cut jeans?


----------



## MochaBean04

flare leg. . . 



macaroni with cheese or sauce


----------



## Maidrite

Boot Cut Jeans !

Harrison Ford or Tom Hanks ?


----------



## Maidrite

with cheese please !

 Ice Cube or Tyrese ?


----------



## MochaBean04

Tyrese!!

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> K I had NO IDEA who these were so I had to find out and I'm just going on looks here cuz well I dont know anything about them......
> 
> Andrew McCarthy is much cuter!
> 
> 
> Sony
> 
> or
> 
> Hibatchi.......do you guys have that in the states???(nothing like looking like a dumbass



I think you meant Hitachi, a Japanesse brand name for electronic devices such as camcorders, DVD players, Bookshef stereos, etc.  A hibachi is a kind of cast-iron grill, large enough for maybe two steaks, and with no cover.  That was the first type of grill I ever owned.  

But back to the game:

Sunrise

water ski or snow ski (downhill)

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msalper

Water ski!!! (I like water more than snow)

Scubadiving or rafting?


----------



## Bangbang

rafting

sandals or flipflops


----------



## Maidrite

Flipflops !

Big Brother or Extreme makeover Home Edtion ?


----------



## MochaBean04

Extreme makeover Home Edtion

Eating your meal cold or eating it over cooked?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I think you meant Hitachi, a Japanesse brand name for electronic devices such as camcorders, DVD players, Bookshef stereos, etc. A hibachi is a kind of cast-iron grill, large enough for maybe two steaks, and with no cover. That was the first type of grill I ever owned.
> 
> But back to the game:
> 
> Sunrise
> 
> water ski or snow ski (downhill)
> 
> Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
You my dear are right...I know what I was thinking it just came out wrong.....surprised?

cold......

shorts or short skirt


----------



## kadesma

shorts

flip flops or tennies?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

whats a tennies?


----------



## kadesma

tennis shoes 

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

oh! Well tennis shoes then!


Salsa or Pico de Gallo?


----------



## MochaBean04

salsa

here comes my random post. . . .lol

have no short term memory or no long term memory??


----------



## callie

yikes!  what's the choice?  i forgot...

hmmm...so i guess short term memory

pork ribs or beef ribs


----------



## kadesma

pork

chicken wings or chicken legs?


----------



## MochaBean04

chicken wings

lol im makein this game funnier. .. lol i have a ton of this or that's for you guys

turn around 3 times before you sit down or do a jig before you go through any door way


----------



## middie

wings

water or soda ?


----------



## kadesma

water

slurpee or snow cone?


----------



## luvs

sno-cone

on a chicken sandwich- grilled chicken or fried?


----------



## kadesma

fried 

chicken salad or shrimp salad?


----------



## middie

chicken

creamy italian or regular italian dressing ?


----------



## kadesma

creamy

potato or macaroni salad?


----------



## middie

macaroni

pesto or tomato sauce ?


----------



## kadesma

Tomato

rosemary or tarragon?


----------



## tweedee

terragon

cinnamon and sugar or butter and brown sugar?


----------



## kadesma

butter and brown sugar

apple sauce or apple butter?


----------



## The Z

apple butter

pumpkin pie
or 
sweet potato pie

.


----------



## tweedee

Pumpkin Pie

Fried Chicken or Baked Turkey?


----------



## The Z

(both, but...)
Fried Chicken

Collard Greens
or
Black Eyed Peas

.


----------



## kadesma

fried chicken

stuffed chicken or turkey?


----------



## tweedee

turkey

bread or rolls?


----------



## Raven

Rolls

Mashed Potatoes, Real or Instant?

~ Raven ~


----------



## SierraCook

Real

brown or white gravy?


----------



## Barbara L

MochaBean04 said:
			
		

> chicken wings
> 
> lol im makein this game funnier. .. lol i have a ton of this or that's for you guys
> 
> turn around 3 times before you sit down or do a jig before you go through any door way


Do a jig before I go through the doorway.  

Brown gravy

Orange juice with no pulp, regular, or extra pulp?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

extra pulp

corn or white tortillas?


----------



## Maidrite

Flour tortillas please !

Space 1999 or Land of the Giants ?


----------



## mrsmac

Land of the Giants

ER or Chicago Hope?


----------



## kadesma

ER

the survivor or fear factor? (yukkity yuk)


----------



## jkath

(sorry, I've never watched either.....so I'll have to pass that one on to someone else!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Fear Factor...but they need better looking guys....its just not fair! 

Scented candles 

or

Potpourri


----------



## jkath

candles

Pumpkin Pie
or
Apple Cinnamon Tart?


----------



## crewsk

tart


bubble bath or long hot shower?


----------



## Barbara L

I mainly take showers because of time and convenience, but...

Bubble bath!


Bar soap or body wash?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

i use both but mainly body wash.
flowery-scented soap or lemony-scented?


----------



## middie

depends on my mood but i mostly go for fruity scents

calgon: yes or no ?


----------



## kadesma

no

gardenia or jasmine bath salts?


----------



## crewsk

That's hard because I like them both. I guess I'll go with gardenia right now though.


bone-in or boneless pork chops?


----------



## tweedee

Bone-in

Steak or ribs?


----------



## crewsk

steak


chicken- white meat or dark?


----------



## tweedee

dark

leg, wing or thigh?


----------



## crewsk

leg, especially if it's fried!


hot fudge cake or banana split?


----------



## jkath

hot fudge cake (I see I came just in time!)

Custard Pie
or
Banana Cream Pie?


----------



## crewsk

banana cream


chocolate cream pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## kadesma

coconut cream

blueberry muffins or banana muffins?


----------



## luvs

coconut.

meatloaf: with gravy or cold on a sandwich?


----------



## Barbara L

Both, but right now Banana nut muffins


Atomic Fireballs or Fruit flavored jaw breakers?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

fireballs & to answer luvs, cold on a sandwich


cayenne pepper or jalapeño?


----------



## kadesma

cayenne

warm chocolate chip cookies or warm chocolate lava cake?


----------



## tweedee

Or what cold on a sandwich?


----------



## SierraCook

kadesma said:
			
		

> cayenne
> 
> warm chocolate chip cookies or warm chocolate lava cake?


 
lava cake

spaghetti with meatballs or Italian sausage?


----------



## Barbara L

Meatballs


Meatloaf or pot roast?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

pot roast

chicken pot pie or chicken and dumplings?


----------



## SierraCook

pot pie

BLT or grilled pastrami sandwich with melted swiss cheese?


----------



## kadesma

welll, already had the blt so I'll take 

pastrami

corned beef and cabbage or stuffed cabbage rolls?


----------



## Barbara L

Corned beef and cabbage


Cooked or raw carrots?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

raw

romaine or butter lettuce?


----------



## MochaBean04

romaine



ketchup or mustard


----------



## luvs

mustard
sausage patties or sausage links?


----------



## MochaBean04

links

butter or cream cheese


----------



## Barbara L

Cream cheese


Marinade or dry rub?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Marinade

FBI or SWAT ? The TV SHOWS OF COURSE !


----------



## Barbara L

The FBI, starring Ephraim Zimbalist, Jr. (had to add that!  lol)


The Munsters or The Addam's Family?  (Personally I liked the Munsters better because they had real family values!)

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

tweedee said:
			
		

> Or what cold on a sandwich?


 

It was meatloaf, sorry, I should have quoted luvs question.


Addam's Family


toast or biscuits for breakfast?


----------



## PA Baker

toast

blueberry or corn muffin?


----------



## kadesma

corn muffins

french bread or italian bread?


----------



## jkath

French Bread (pass the butter, please!)

banana bread with pecans
or
pumpkin bread with walnuts?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

banana bread with walnuts...lol

pug or shiztu(SP?)


----------



## crewsk

pug, how could anyone not love a face that ugly? 


butter pecan or blueberry pancakes?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

regular...ick..you put stuff in them.....

whiskey
    or
Vodka


----------



## msalper

Vodka..

With coke or fanta?


----------



## crewsk

with coke, prefer it straight though


lemonade or limeade?


----------



## Maidrite

Limeade 

Barbara "My Beautiful Wife" as a friend or a Poke in the Nose ?


----------



## The Z

Poke in the Nose (j/k  )

Paper Cut or Ingrown Toenail


----------



## jkath

where did that come from?
You boys!

paper cut


run out of gas n the freeway
or
dead battery in the front driveway


----------



## The Z

Dead Battery in the Driveway

Washing/Waxing the Car
or
Mowing the Lawn


----------



## jkath

Well, the car wash does one, and the gardeners do the other....
so I'll take the lawn - and an iced tea to watch them by.

Raiders winning the Superbowl
or
Winning Lottery Numbers


----------



## kadesma

lottery numbers

 weekend at a spa or in a rustic mountain cabin?


----------



## The Z

Lottery Numbers
(The Raiders can lose in the Super Bowl this season and wait until next to win it)

Gym
or
Swim


----------



## middie

swim

walking or biking ?


----------



## kadesma

walking,

swimming or tanning in the sun?


----------



## middie

again swimming. less sweaty lol.

hammocks or lounge chairs ?


----------



## kadesma

you kidding me, I'd break my fool neck in a hammock 

So lounge chair
tall cool iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## The Z

Lemon Iced Tea - HA!

Moonlight Walk on the Beach
or
Cool Walk in Rainforest


----------



## middie

beach... i'd fall into a ravine in the rainforest lmao

sunlight or moonlight ?


----------



## kadesma

moonlight

crisp, cool and clear or bright hot sunshine?


----------



## MochaBean04

crisp, cool and clear

lol here goes my quirkiness. . .

have a lisp or pronounce your r's and w's


----------



## The Z

That's quirky all right...

No.  I do not have a speech impediment.


Rob or Amber


----------



## mrsmac

Mmmm tricky one I think Rob cause it makes us laugh the way he say Eambbah (can't really write an accent)

Survivor Palau or Australia


----------



## SierraCook

Australia.  It was way more entertaining in my mind. 

The Amazing Race or Survivor?


----------



## The Z

Amazing Race

Fish and Chips
or
Meat Pies


----------



## SierraCook

Fish and chips with malt vinegar

jalapeno ketchup or regular ketchup?


----------



## MochaBean04

regular

lol okay here i go again.  ill explain before i give my -this or thats-  last summer i went to florida (im from buffalo NY which is a 24 hour drive to get there) with a bunch of people and we had to fit in this 12 person van. . i decided to get a book called ZoBMONDo. . i didn't read any of the inside i just bought it and packed it. . .well when we started reading it the stuff in it was kinda weird lol im trying to pick out the good ones and post them on here

super glue ur eyes shut or super glue them open?


----------



## Maidrite

You know the tube says you aren't to use the glue around your eyes ! That said eyes open ! 

Tom Arnold or Radar?    both from my home town!


----------



## MochaBean04

Tom Arnold

always lose or never play


----------



## Maidrite

Always Lose..... What Kind of question is that I am a CUBS FAN  !

Loyal  or  Whatever it takes ?


----------



## jkath

Loyal here

**VEGAS*** (not that I'm partial or anything...)
or
Los Angeles?


----------



## mrsmac

Vegas

Soy milk or cows milk?


----------



## MochaBean04

cows milk

place a personal ad or answer a personal add


----------



## mrsmac

Answer one.

Sushi or sashimi?


----------



## Barbara L

Sushi


Japanese or Chinese?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Chinese

Mexican food
or
Italian food?


----------



## PA Baker

Italian

Salty or sweet snacks?


----------



## SierraCook

Salty

maple bar or glazed old fashioned donut?


----------



## The Z

Maple Bar (not quite sure what it is - - that's why I pick it!)

Honky Tonk
or
Ultra Lounge


----------



## SierraCook

A maple bar is a donut shaped like a bar with a maple flavored glaze on top.







Honky tonk

lemon filled donut or raspberry jellied filled donut


----------



## The Z

Thanks... did you just take that picture?  LOL

Lemon Filled

The Sixth Sense
or 
Pay It Forward

.


----------



## MochaBean04

The Sixth Sense

here comes my randomness. . lol

as a writer, lose your lifes work because your computer crashed or have someone steal your idea and make millions?


----------



## The Z

LOL - Any writer who loses their life's work due to computer crash deserves what they get...  If you can prove it's your idea you can get a piece of the millions.  Therefore, I'd go with that one.

Preferred Profession:

Rodeo Clown
or 
Bull Rider


----------



## kadesma

bull rider 

goat or calf roping?


----------



## Maidrite

Calf Roping !

1969 Mustang or 2005 Mustang ?


----------



## callie

1969!!

pina colada or strawberry daquiri


----------



## msalper

Pina Colada

Nascar or Formula 1?


----------



## SierraCook

NASCAR

Indianapolis or Daytona?


----------



## GarlicGoddess

*I can't believe this is still going!!!*

Sorry, I don't dig either one.  I thought this was supposed to be "foody".  Anyway, no offense.  How about this one:
HERBS - CILANTRO OR OREGANO?


----------



## mrsmac

Oregano

Parsley or sage?


----------



## tweedee

parsley

lemon herb or poultry season?


----------



## Maidrite

Lemon Herb!

AMD chip or Intel chip ?


----------



## SierraCook

Since, I don't know what an AMD chip is, I will have to say Intel chip, but actually I prefer BBQ flavored chips.  

marmalade or apricot jam?


----------



## kadesma

apricot

peach or blackberry jam?


----------



## SierraCook

blackberry

pancakes or waffles? (I am having waffles for breakfast tomorrow.)


----------



## Maidrite

I lOVE BOTH PLUS BUCKWHEATS !!!!!!!!YUMMY !

Blueberry or Chocolate chip pancakes ?


----------



## SierraCook

blueberry (I am putting blueberries in the waffles)

maple syrup or blackberry syrup?


----------



## Barbara L

Maple syrup


Paperback book or magazine?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

SierraCook said:
			
		

> blueberry (I am putting blueberries in the waffles)
> 
> maple syrup or blackberry syrup?
> 
> I would love maple too but Strawberry would be good as well !
> Can I have 4 of those to go SierraCook ?
> Magazine
> 
> 
> Log Cabin  or  A Frame ?


----------



## mrsmac

Hold on we've had a traffic jam!!
I say paperback and log cabin!

Go to bed early or sleep in?


----------



## Barbara L

Sleep in!!  (I never go to bed early!)


Feather pillow or foam pillow?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Hold on we've had a traffic jam!!


 
   

and yes maidrite you can have 4 waffles to go!!

Feather pillow

chicken or tuna salad sandwich?


----------



## Bangbang

Tuna

Porterhouse or Prime Rib Steaks


----------



## SierraCook

porterhouse

fried chicken or grilled chicken?


----------



## msalper

Grilled Chicken

thigh or wing?


----------



## Bangbang

Thigh

Tomato or Orange


----------



## callie

if it's juice, orange - if it's whole, tomato

read a book or watch tv


----------



## Bangbang

TV

frogs or toads


----------



## mrsmac

Frogs

Tropical or reef tank? (for fish)


----------



## tweedee

Tropical

Fishing or Hunting?


----------



## kadesma

fishing

trout fishing of deep sea fishing?


----------



## MochaBean04

deep sea

experience the titanic or hindenburg


----------



## callie

trout fishing!

go to bed or stay up and post  



(i'm going to bed! 'night!!)


----------



## kadesma

callie said:
			
		

> trout fishing!
> 
> go to bed or stay up and post
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm going to bed! 'night!!)


I stayed up and posted 

bake a pie or a cake?


----------



## The Z

Pahh

Dream of the future
or
Focus on the past (glory days)


----------



## Barbara L

Actually I prefer to live in the present, but still look back to the past a little and plan for the future!


Picnic or candlelight dinner?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Candlelight Dinner ! With Roses for my Lady ! 

Z my friend "Beam me up Scotty" 


Defiant or Scout class Destroyer ? These are Spaceships


----------



## SierraCook

Scout Class Destroyer, because it sounds cool.   


Speed boat or canoe?


----------



## kadesma

Oh Lord, do I have to get on a boat????  Welll

I pick speed boat
snow skiing or water skiing?


----------



## mrsmac

I am hopeless at either but I'd rather fall over in the snow so snow skiing!!

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## msalper

LOL...I really don't know but my sister makes manicure to me by using force, fortunately once a year ; because all my hands turn into red...I can't think about pedicure..LOL...MANICURE
Well..

Short Hair or Long Hair ?


----------



## mrsmac

On men short hair! On me long.

white or brown bread?


----------



## msalper

hmmm... I'm not sure... I'll take white one with a chocolate on it...

Brown or white sugar?


----------



## crewsk

Depends on what I'm making but I can eat brown sugar right out of the box.


dried apples or apricots?


----------



## mudbug

Apricots, please.  A big old handful.

Cottage or ricotta cheese?


----------



## kadesma

ricotta

chicken marsala or veal marsala?


----------



## crewsk

veal


spaghetti & meatballs or lasagna?


----------



## msalper

Spaghetti & meatballs!!!

Spaghetti Napoletana or Bolognese


----------



## Bangbang

Bolognese

Small curd or large curd cottage cheese.


----------



## mrsmac

Yuk!! to both but I have only ever seen one type here so I'll say small curd.

Carpet or floorboards?


----------



## kadesma

floorboards 

shutters or drapes?


----------



## tweedee

Drapes

Brick or wood?


----------



## kadesma

depends, brick fireplace, polished wood floor...OKAY

wood 

butter or margarine?


----------



## callie

no question - BUTTER!


whole milk or skim


----------



## middie

whole 

white bread or wheat ?


----------



## kadesma

wheat

dill or rye bread?


----------



## middie

rye

bratwurst or kielbasa ?


----------



## Bangbang

Kielbasa

worms or snakes


----------



## kadesma

snakes

crocs or alligators?


----------



## middie

ewwww neither

dolphins or manatees ?


----------



## kadesma

dolphins
goats or sheep?


----------



## middie

goats

leopard or cheetah ?


----------



## kadesma

leopard

giraffee or wildabeast?


----------



## middie

giraffe

clouded leopard or siberian tiger ?


----------



## SierraCook

Siberian tiger

Polar Bear or Grizzly Bear?


----------



## middie

polar

kodiak or koala ?


----------



## luvs

koala.
elephant or polar bear?


----------



## crewsk

elephant


M&M's or Reese's Pieces?


----------



## kadesma

m&m's

payday or snickers?


----------



## luvs

payday

hard candy or gummy candy?


----------



## kadesma

hard candy

lemon drops or life savers?


----------



## PA Baker

life savers

chocolate covered cherries or chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## kadesma

strawberries

cream puffs or eclaires?


----------



## mrsmac

eclairs

Handwritten letter or email?


----------



## kadesma

both 

hot pastrami or corned beef on rye?


----------



## middie

corned beef on rye please

ravioli or tortellini ?


----------



## kadesma

ravioli

meat sauce or pesto?


----------



## middie

meat.

focaccia or ciabatta ?


----------



## kadesma

both pumpernickle or rye?


----------



## SierraCook

neither  , sorry kadesma  

red or green grapes?


----------



## kadesma

red

sweet potatoes or reg potatoes?


----------



## mrsmac

regular

Open fire or gas heater?


----------



## Maidrite

Open Fire ! 

Friend or Foe ?


----------



## kadesma

friend 

peanut brittle or cashew brittle?


----------



## crewsk

cashew, my favorite nuts, other than all y'all of course! 


tuna salad or chicken salad?


----------



## kadesma

tuna

creamed tuna or chipped creamed beef?


----------



## tweedee

creamed tuna

fruit salad or vegetable salad?


----------



## crewsk

fruit salad

pie or cake?


----------



## tweedee

pie

apple or peach?


----------



## kadesma

peach

apple or berry cobbler?


----------



## mrsmac

berry cobbler

raisins or sultanas?


----------



## middie

raisins

peaches or plums ?


----------



## mrsmac

peaches

Sand or snow?


----------



## middie

sand please

snow or rain ?
(gimme rain over snow anyday)


----------



## mrsmac

Snow is very much a novelty for me.I have seen it fall once in my life!

Cotton or flannelette sheets?


----------



## middie

mrsmac... it's over-rated lol

cotton (except winter then give me flannel)

silk or satin ?


----------



## kadesma

silk

cashmere or angora sweaters?


----------



## middie

cashmere

black and blue 
        or
black and purple ?


----------



## Bangbang

Black and Purple

Taco or Burrito


----------



## middie

tacos

pizza or burgers ?


----------



## Barbara L

burgers


digital or 35mm camera?

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

35 mm

Python or Boa


----------



## Barbara L

Python


Lizard or salamander?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

lizard

iguana or gila monster?


----------



## middie

iguana

komodo dragon or reticulated python ?


----------



## kadesma

dragon

rhino or hippo?


----------



## middie

i dunno. they're both kind of cute.
a rhino i guess

an orca or a beluga ?


----------



## mrsmac

Orca

Lion or Tiger?


----------



## kadesma

lion

ride an elephant or giraffe?


----------



## Barbara L

I've already ridden an elephant (and a camel), so I'll try the giraffe!


At a picnic: ants or rain?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

rain

waterfall or geyser?


----------



## kadesma

waterfall

waterhole or cement pond?


----------



## Maidrite

depends if the water hole is at the bottom of a waterfall I take that !    if not cement pond ! 


Am I the Man or Am I the Man ?


----------



## kadesma

you da man 

deep dish or thin crust pizza?


----------



## Maidrite

Thin crust pizza please, Barbara Loves Deep Dish ! 

Dark Chocolate or Fudge ?


----------



## crewsk

fudge


ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## tweedee

Frozen Yogurt


Strawberry Jello or Chocolate Pudding?


----------



## kadesma

chocolate pudding

cotton candy  or candy apple?


----------



## Barbara L

Cotton candy


and since we are on our way for Chinese right now:

Hot and Sour soup or eggdrop soup?

 Barbara

P.S. I love hot and sour, eggdrop, and wonton. If I only get one, I get hot and sour. The place we go to has all three, but they also have wonton-eggdrop, so I will get hot and sour and wonton-eggdrop tonight (I get a big thing of each and have left-overs. yum)


----------



## kadesma

egg drop

sweet and sour pork or lemon chicken?
ps. (where we go, they have a wor won ton soup that we always have it is delish..)


----------



## callie

lemon chicken

sake or plum wine


----------



## kadesma

plum wine

deep fried asparagus or deep fried green beans ? These are done in tempura batter.


----------



## callie

yum! both!!

cashews or almonds


----------



## SierraCook

cashews

I had the following for dinner tonight:

kung pao beef or cashew chicken?


----------



## Barbara L

Kung pao beef


egg rolls or spring rolls?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

spring rolls

egg foo young or broccoli beef?


----------



## mrsmac

Brocoli Beef

Sweet and Sour Pork or Mongolian Lamb?


----------



## SierraCook

sweet and sour pork

chinese hot mustard or sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## Bangbang

mustard sauce

subway or train


----------



## mrsmac

We don't have subways so I'll say train.

Toast or bread?


----------



## SierraCook

bread

Bagel or croissant?


----------



## Barbara L

Bagel, with lots of cream cheese


Caribbean cruise or Alaskan cruise?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Good Question ! Alaskan Cruise Right Now, to many Hurricanes down there ! 

Honest Man or Rich Man ?


----------



## mrsmac

Tough one for a cynic!!! I'd say honest if I could truly believe it!!

light milk or full cream?


----------



## Maidrite

light milk !

Man with a big heart or No nonsense


----------



## callie

is it TOO much to ask for both?????  

hot cereal or cold


----------



## crewsk

hot


rainbow after a storm or a beautiful sunny day?


----------



## Barbara L

Rainbow after a storm


fog or sleet?   

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Sleet, fog gives me the willies.


snow cone or slushy?


----------



## Maidrite

Snow Cone will you bring it to me now crewsk? I Like Lime or Grape Please! 


You have Mail or Milk Money ?


----------



## mrsmac

Milk Money

Scary Movie or Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Maidrite

nightmare on elm street ! 

John Candy or Chris Farley ?


----------



## Barbara L

John Candy


Stephen King or Dean Koontz?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

both but King is eerier 

Papa Hemmingway or F. Scott Fitzgerald?


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Snow Cone will you bring it to me now crewsk? I Like Lime or Grape Please!
> 
> 
> You have Mail or Milk Money ?


 

Here's you a 1/2 grape & 1/2 lime snow cone Maidrite! 

Kadesma, I watched Hearts In Atlantis the other night, it's one of Kings unerrie (is that even a word) books. I love all of his stuff though!


OK, to answer the question, Fitzgerald.


a good book alone or a movie with a friend?


----------



## kadesma

right now today...a good book 

writing  a book of letters for the future for your grandkids or making a photo album for them?


----------



## middie

photo album. 

a night alone or a night with the family ?


----------



## Maidrite

Photo Album is more my speed !

Space  or Ocean  exploration?


----------



## Maidrite

A Night ALONE MIDDIE!Sorry I didn't see this !

Solar or Wind power ?


----------



## middie

solar
(it's okay maidrite)

ocean

oatmeal raisin cookies or
chocolate macadamia nut ?


----------



## Maidrite

ARe we talking Subway? Chocolate Macadamia ! 

Thank You Crewsk ! 

Homemade Ice cream  or Snow Ice Cream" homemade too" ? Please no lemon flavor Snow ice cream!


----------



## middie

actually maidrite i was thinking about work lol. smack me now.

ice cream

monopoly or life ?


----------



## Maidrite

Monopoly! When do we play ? 

Waterworks or Pit ?


----------



## Barbara L

Not sure about either.  Are they games?  I think I played something called Pit years ago, so I'll go for Pit.

VHS or DVD?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

DVD

while watching that DVD...popcorn and a drink or candy,candy, candy


----------



## Maidrite

I choose candy and pop. 

Middie Are You Going to send me some of those cookies for my Birthday Next Month ? 


Plane or train ?


----------



## kadesma

plane

camel or horseback?
what kind of cookies old nosey wants to know and when's the BD?


----------



## Maidrite

I can't remember, I think Peanut Butter And Sept. 28th ! 

I have rode both so I will take the Horse ride! 


submarine  or  Jet Fighter Ride ?


----------



## kadesma

jet fighter

peanut butter or oatmeal raisin cookies..?
sept. 28th noted


----------



## Maidrite

Both I Have never met A Cookie I didn't LOve ! 

If I get a few I might Even Share With Barbara ! ....... 

Orange Cake With Peanut Butter Frosting  Or German Chocolate Cake ?


----------



## mrsmac

Could I have chocolate cake with preanut butter frosting??

Comedy or tragedy?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes you May!

Depends if it is a show or for real ! I choose Both if its a movie Comedy if its real ! 

Kids or Cats ?


----------



## middie

comedy.

maidrite sept 28th is marked down.
mine's the 13th. which cookies do you 
prefer ??

aerosmith or ac/dc ?


----------



## Maidrite

Those Chocolate ones you said! 

aerosmith! 
What do you want for your birthday ? 

Boy Or Man ?


----------



## middie

chocolate macadamia nut coming up.
i want a horse for my birthday.  

men

rottweilers or boxers ?


----------



## kadesma

rotts

bbq beef or bbq pork on a bun ?


----------



## middie

ooooh toughie.
let's go with pork

lightening or thunder ?


----------



## Bangbang

Thunder.......I love it.

Poop or Kaka


----------



## SierraCook

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Thunder.......I love it.
> 
> Poop or Kaka


   Neither,  sorry bang!!

Enchiladas or burritos?


----------



## kadesma

yutz bangbang, eeeesh  
mutton or lamb?


----------



## kadesma

Weel since we had enchilladas tonight,

BURRITO


----------



## SierraCook

lamb

chile verde or chile colorado?


----------



## kadesma

chile verde says Mrs having a senior moment on the last play taquitos or empinadas?


----------



## tweedee

Taquitos

Beef or Pork?


----------



## kadesma

pork

pork rinds or taco chips?


----------



## middie

pork
(funny since my favorite food is steak)

chicken or turkey ?


----------



## tweedee

Turkey



Peas or carrots?


----------



## Barbara L

Peas


Asparagus or spinach?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

ew barbara neither... they're veggies for pete's sake !!!!   

tapioca or rice pudding ?


----------



## tweedee

Spinach, Barbara yesssssssssssssss Spinach   .

Tapioca

SPINACH.................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SPINACH   

OK!

Rice or potatoes?


----------



## middie

potatoes

macadamias or cashews ?


----------



## kadesma

rice

steamed or fried rice?


----------



## middie

fried

sweet and sour pork
or sweet and sour chicken ?


----------



## kadesma

cashews

pork ribs or beef?


----------



## middie

pork 

sweet and sour pork
or sweet and sour chicken ?


----------



## kadesma

sweet and sour pork

broccoli beef or cashew chicken?


----------



## middie

cashew chicken

scented candles or potpourri ?


----------



## Maidrite

I LOve Both Middie some some of each with my cookie! 

I will see what I can do about a horse no promises!

A week in the Bahamas or a month in Siberia ?


----------



## tweedee

Definetly candles   


Cream of mushroom soup or golden mushroom soup?


----------



## Barbara L

Cream of Mushroom soup


Mushrooms sauteed in butter or battered and deep-fried?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

Sauteed in butter   

Spinach or more spinach........OH SORRY   


Pears or Plums?


----------



## Maidrite

Plums Please !

Pizza  or  Steak ?


----------



## SierraCook

potatoes

scalloped or au gratin?


----------



## Maidrite

Au Gratin.

Curling or Bowling ?


----------



## SierraCook

Curling

Swimming or diving?


----------



## middie

bahamas
bowling 

(horsey please maidrite. thank you !)

waterbed or pillowtop mattress ?


----------



## Maidrite

Both and Scuba Diving Too ! 


Bungee Jumping  or  Catapulting ?


----------



## SierraCook

Maidrite, I couldn't do either.  I am too much of a chicken when it comes to heights.    

palm tree or fir tree?


----------



## msalper

Hmm... here is a lot of palm tree here... But I like fir tree... 

plane tree or willow tree?


----------



## mrsmac

Willow

Koala or squirrel?


----------



## msalper

Squirrels!!!  This is my favorite!!! When I was a child, my favorite cartoons they were.. 

Penguin or seal?


----------



## mrsmac

penguin I love them!!


Surfing or swimming?


----------



## crewsk

Swimming, I don't know how to surf.


chocolate covered strawberries or cherries?


----------



## Bangbang

Strawberries

salamanders or newts


----------



## crewsk

salamanders- Aren't they about the same thing as newts?


mountians or beach?


----------



## Maidrite

Why have one when you can have both ? LOL  Beach I admit!


2005 Mustang GT or 2005 GTO ?


----------



## Barbara L

2005 Mustang GT


Taffy or Toffee?

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

toffee - the kind coated with chocolate (I promise to brush my teeth after)

sailboat or power boat?


----------



## Maidrite

Taffy

Nos or rocket fuel ?


----------



## mrsmac

Rocket fuel


Bourbon or rum?


----------



## Bangbang

Bourbon

escargo or fried crickets


----------



## kadesma

escargo

rib eye or new york cut steak?


----------



## middie

i'll take either or thank you

sherbet or sorbet ?


----------



## kadesma

sorbet

prime rib or crown roast of pork?


----------



## tweedee

Prime Rib



Baked Potato w/ Sour cream or Mashed Potatoes w/ Gravy?


----------



## middie

mashed with gravy

cinnamon raisin bread or cinnamon raisin bagels ?


----------



## tweedee

Cinnimon Raisin Bread

Butter or Strawberry Jam?


----------



## middie

jam

strawberry banana jello or
cherry ?


----------



## tweedee

Strawberry Banana



Strawberry Short Cake or Strawberry Cheese Cake?


----------



## kadesma

short cake

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## middie

waffles

full size donuts or donut holes ?


----------



## kadesma

full sized, make that 2  glazed please maple bars or apple fritter ?


----------



## middie

apple fritter

custard or jelly filled ?


----------



## kadesma

custard

prune or apple danish?


----------



## middie

apple

raspberry or cheese danish ?


----------



## kadesma

cheese

cake donut or crueller(sp)?


----------



## middie

kadesma you spelled it right !
crueller

yellow cake or chocolate ?


----------



## kadesma

Well I'll be 

chocolate
baked alaska or cherries jubilee?


----------



## middie

cherries jubilee

vanilla milkshake or peanut butter ?


----------



## kadesma

vanilla

chocolate shake or strawberry?


----------



## middie

chocolate

peach or cherry cobbler ?


----------



## kadesma

peach

banana cream pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## Barbara L

A slice of each please!


Sprite Zero or diet Sierra Mist?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Sierra Mist

PepsiOne or Diet Pepsi?


----------



## middie

either is fine by me

cherry pie or blueberry ?


----------



## Barbara L

Cherry pie


Strawberry pie or strawberry shortcake?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Strawberry shortcake pretty please.

Blackberry cobbler or apple crisp??


----------



## middie

blackberry

brownies with peanut butter icing 
or cream cheese icing ?


----------



## SierraCook

peanut butter

pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds for snacking?


----------



## middie

sunflower

cookies... cooked or raw ??


----------



## SierraCook

Slightly undercooked.  But I will admit that I lick the mixing spoon.   


macadamia nuts or walnuts in chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Maidrite

Macadamia nuts !

Batman or Aquaman ?


----------



## SierraCook

Superman or Spiderman?
javascript:selectPhoto(24)


----------



## jkath

Superman (Christopher Reeve was soooooo cute!)

Wonderwoman
or 
The Wonder Twins?


----------



## Maidrite

Wonderwoman she lives here now ! 

_Which Star Trek is your Favorite?_


----------



## SierraCook

The Next Generation


But I like the original Star Trek, also.

The X-Files or Twilight Zone?


----------



## pdswife

The old Twilight Zone,

Captain Kirk or
Captain Janeway??


----------



## Maidrite

Thats tough I Like Them both !

Land of the Giants or Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea ?


----------



## mrsmac

Voyage to the bottom of the Sea.

Swiss family Robinson or The Jetsons??


----------



## Barbara L

Swiss Family Robinson (I do love the Jetsons too!)


Honeymooners (the show, not the new movie) or The Dick Van Dyke Show

 Barbara


----------



## middie

honeymooners (the show)

abbott and costello or my three sons ?


----------



## mrsmac

My three sons

Happy Days or Laverne and Shirley?


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Days


Mork and Mindy or Laverne and Shirley?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

mork and mindy

family ties or growing pains ?


----------



## kadesma

growing pains

Phantom of the Opera, stage or movie?


----------



## Maidrite

Which version of the movie? I liked all the movies!

New or Old Movie of "War of the Worlds"?


----------



## Barbara L

Old (but Dakota Fanning was good in the new one)


The Newlywed Game or The Dating Game?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Newlywed Game


Cops or Americas Most Wanted?


----------



## mudbug

Definitely Cops

Modern Marvels or History Detectives?


----------



## Barbara L

History Detectives


Jay Leno or David Letterman?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

"THe Maidrite Show" 








Jay Leno!


Rock, Paper , Or Scissors?


----------



## mrsmac

Rock


Stone or wood?


----------



## middie

wood

alaska or the florida everglades ?


----------



## Barbara L

Alaska


Desert or plains?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Plains


Forest or the sea?


----------



## SierraCook

Sea

golden retrievers or labrador retrievers?


----------



## mrsmac

Golden retreivers



Ducks or geese?


----------



## kadesma

ducks
robins or wrens?


----------



## Maidrite

Robins the start of spring 

twilight zone or outer limits ?


----------



## kadesma

twilight zone

sesame street or Mr. Rodgers?


----------



## Barbara L

Mr. Rogers


Peter Pan or Hook?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Hook

Harry Potter or The Lion the witch and the Wardrobe?


----------



## Alix

Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe hands down for me. But I love Harry too.

How about JK Rowlings or Lemony Snicket?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

What is Lemony Snicket anyways.....Ive seen it advertised on TV....ok I havent seen it advertised, just wrote.....on the menu....what is it???

Im going with J K Rowlings on this

Calliou or Blues Clues...lol


----------



## kadesma

Calliou

Little Bear or Franklin?


----------



## Maidrite

Little Bear

Tom Sawyer or Huck Finn ?


----------



## mudbug

Huck, rolling on the river with Jim.  Sounds heavenly.

Becky Thatcher or Aunt Polly?


----------



## kadesma

Becky

Bobsey Twins or Dick and Jane?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dick and Jane

spot ot rover?


----------



## mrsmac

Spot

Hardy Boys or Nancy Drew?


----------



## kadesma

nancy drew

biographys or novels?


----------



## mudbug

Biography.  I find real lives more interesting these days.

News magazines or newspapers?


----------



## kadesma

newpapers

crosswords or cryptograms?


----------



## Bangbang

cryptograms

BBQ Turkey or Inside


----------



## kadesma

BBQ turkey

turkey pot pie or turkey soup?


----------



## tweedee

Turkey soup

Turkey sandwich or turkey salad?


----------



## kadesma

turkey sandwich

peaches and cream or strawberries and cream?


----------



## Maidrite

kadesma said:
			
		

> Becky
> 
> Bobsey Twins or Dick and Jane?


 
I love the Bobsey Twins my mother used to read them to me as a child!


----------



## SierraCook

Maidrite, I loved the Bobbsey Twins, the Hardy Boys, and Nancy Drew.  

Back to the game.  Strawberries and cream.

Hardy Boys or Nancy Drew?


----------



## Maidrite

Peaches and Cream! Kadesma i didn't get to make a note for karma!


Capt. Kangaroo  or  Electric Company ?


----------



## Maidrite

Hardy Boys !

Harry O or Columbo ?


----------



## SierraCook

Columbo

Baretta or Police Woman?


----------



## Maidrite

I really liked Baretta !


Starsky and Hutch (TV Show) or Quincy MD ?


----------



## SierraCook

Starsky and Hutch

The Brady Bunch or Partridge Family?


----------



## Maidrite

The Brady Bunch!


HR puff 'n stuff  or Lancelot Link Secret Chip!


----------



## mrsmac

HR puff n Stuff

Mickey Mouse or Pluto?


----------



## Barbara L

Mickey Mouse


Donald Duck or Daffy Duck? (I'm a Daffy lover myself!)

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Daffy Duck and its "Wabbit Season"!

Elmer Fud or Wiley Coyote ? NO NOT PORKY PIG OR MISS PIGGY!


----------



## mrsmac

Elmer Fudd. ( we have a child at school who was named after Wylie Coyote! His mum wanted a nice cartoon name she said)

Kermit or Miss Piggy??


----------



## Maidrite

Miss Piggy shes my kind of gal ! 


Phasers or Photon Torpedoes ?


----------



## The Z

You and your Trek references!!! LOL  (BTW... I think you've asked this before)

Last time I said Photons (for the 'damage' factor)
This time - - Phasers (for the cool sound effect)


Chardonnay or Shiraz?


----------



## kadesma

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Peaches and Cream! Kadesma i didn't get to make a note for karma!
> 
> 
> Capt. Kangaroo or Electric Company ?


So I see.. I wondered what I did now   Thank you...
kaesma


----------



## middie

The Z said:
			
		

> You and your Trek references!!! LOL (BTW... I think you've asked this before)
> 
> Last time I said Photons (for the 'damage' factor)
> This time - - Phasers (for the cool sound effect)
> 
> 
> Chardonnay or Shiraz?


 
neither i don't drink.

peanut butter cup ice cream or
butter peacan ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

peanut butter

rain or shine?


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> peanut butter
> 
> rain or shine?


Shine Baby! 

Chevy or Ford?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

And you have to ask



CHEVY





Hugs or kisses


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> And you have to ask
> 
> 
> 
> CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs or kisses


 
Kisses

Ahhh...

windbloze or Mac?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Im going with windbloz just cuz theres bloz in there 

blonde 

or

brunette


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Im going with windbloz just cuz theres bloz in there
> 
> blonde
> 
> or
> 
> brunette


Both.

Summer or winter?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

not fair!!!!

Summer....mmm...fall...can I have that instead

clouds or stars?


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> clouds or stars?


Stars!

country  or rock?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm so hard lately.....

Country, always like my rock

Fingernails, .......short or long


----------



## middie

long (too bad mine always break)

keifer or donald sutherland  ?


----------



## SierraCook

keifer

Martin or Charlie Sheen?


----------



## middie

charlie

keanu reeves or emilio estevez ?


----------



## SierraCook

keanu

Jimmie Johnson or Jeff Gordon?


----------



## Maidrite

Jimmy Johnson

leopards or panthers?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

aitn they the same...almost? 

I want a black pnther.....ahhhh

male or female strippers.....dont ask....


----------



## Maidrite

What kind of wire are they Stripping ? 22 gauge or 8 gauge ?
Men I guess they would know more about these kind of things.



 Area 51 Fact or Fiction?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

It's apparently a show

Fact

Reba or Simpsons


----------



## mrsmac

Simpsons!!

Moe or Barney? (continuing that theme)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm gonna have to go Barney......

Marge or Maggie?


----------



## mrsmac

Marge (every Which simpson character are you? I do I come out as Marge lol)


Edna Krabapple or Miss Hoover?


----------



## Maidrite

Mrs. Hoover, does she make dustbusters? 


18 year old Maidrite or 44 year old Maidrite ?


----------



## kadesma

44 maidrite, I'm not a cradle robber  YET 

malamute or huskey?


----------



## middie

either or

bananas or plantains ?


----------



## kadesma

bananas

cherries or raspberries?


----------



## Cyberchef

Raspberries​ 

Pasta or Salad?


----------



## Maidrite

Salad please !

Brownie Cake or Soft Brownie ?


----------



## mrsmac

soft brownie (don't know what brownie cake is!)

Seinfield or Drew Carey?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Drew Carey

horse or cow


----------



## Cyberchef

horse

Rock 'n Roll or Country?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

both...mainly country

Mario or Luigi


----------



## pdswife

Mario!

Laptop or
desktop?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

desktop.....

picnic table or deck table with the little umbrella thingy.....lol


----------



## crewsk

table with the umbrella


pig or cow?(as a pet, not to eat)


----------



## pdswife

Can I at least milk the moo-cow??


Ride a horse
or ride in the cart behind the horse?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ride a horse.....

pull a donkey or work a team of ox>?


----------



## pdswife

Donkey.

Flower garden
or veggie garden?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oooo both!!! 

cucumber or zucchini?


----------



## pdswife

Cooked Zucchini
Raw cuke

Yellow squash
or sweet potato


----------



## mudbug

sweet potato

sweet potato pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## pdswife

Sweet potato, Please.

acorn squash with butter and brown sugar
or with butter, salt and pepper?


----------



## Barbara L

Butter and brown sugar



Pumpkin pie or pumpkin muffins

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Pumpkin Pie with  COOOOOOOOOL WHIP!


Eagle or Turkey for National Bird ?


----------



## Barbara L

Eagle for national bird, turkey for Thanksgiving dinner!


ice cream or sherbet?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Mild Salsa please !           then Sherbet! 


$169.00 per night or $138 for 3 nights ?


----------



## mrsmac

Depends who is paying!

Energetic or pampering holiday?


----------



## Maidrite

And where it is! 

Energetic Holiday please!


Half Full or Half Empty ?


----------



## mrsmac

mmm depends on my mood but trying to be half full.

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## Maidrite

Breakfast most important meal of the day!


Swimming or Skydiving ?


----------



## middie

swimming. you can't pay me enough to jump out of a plane !!!!

honey or brown sugar ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

brown sugar.....not so potent

beer or whiskey


----------



## kadesma

beer

scotch or rum?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't they use rum in Mai Tais?  If so, I choose rum.   


bean burrito or breakfast burrito?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

breakfast

breakfast pizza or hawaiian pizza ?


----------



## MJ

breakfast pizza

Thick crust or thin?


----------



## middie

thick

tomato sauce on your pizza or garlic butter sauce ?


----------



## kadesma

thick
extra cheese and salami or the works? on your pizza


----------



## tancowgirl2000

whats a breakfast Pizza?

Im going with thin

quiet or noisy


----------



## middie

quiet 

a breakfast pizza is scrambled eggs, cheese, bacon and or sausage on a pizza crust.

lake or ocean ?


----------



## Barbara L

Ocean (but I love lakes too)


For your Christmas tree:  Fir, pine, or spruce?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

hmmmm spruce.

sunrise or sunset ?


----------



## kadesma

sunset

the smell of fresh laundry off the line or that clean smell after a rain?


----------



## middie

laundry off the line.
i've had it with rain for a lifetime !!!!

nascar or football ?


----------



## Barbara L

Neither, but Nascar if I had to choose.  


volleyball or soccer?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

soccer.......my son kicks butt like you wouldnt believe

hockey 
or'
football....American style.....sorry thought i would through that in


----------



## Maidrite

I CHOOSE HOCKEY "MAIDRITE STYLE"  

luge or Bobshed ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo luge......

Lord of the Rings

Star Wars......


----------



## Maidrite

I have to go STAR wars HERE I like both !

Curling or Lumberjack Race ?


----------



## Barbara L

Curling


Croquet or Crochet?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Crochet.

Knitting or sewing?


----------



## Cyberchef

sewing

roller skating or skiing?


----------



## mrsmac

I am truly terrible at both although I have only ever tried to ski once.

Space travel or underwater travel?


----------



## middie

underwater

apple pie or apple crisp ?


----------



## mrsmac

Apple pie


Cream or Icecream?


----------



## middie

icecream

cottage cheese or ricotta ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cottage cheese

tupperware or glassware


----------



## Barbara L

Depends on what it is for.  For nice looks and for drinking out of--glassware.  For storage--Tupperware.

Tupperware or Gladware?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

tupperware

cell phone or land line?


----------



## mudbug

Land line (I hate technology)

smooth line or line of bull?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

line of bull...its much more humerous


green leaves or fall leaves?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both!  Green leaves and trees full of birds, and fall leaves because they are beautiful and that is when the air is crisp and nippy!

First day of school or last day of school?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thats a VERY hard question.......they both are good but at the same time they both kinda suck


pen or pencil


----------



## Barbara L

Pen  (I hate pencils, even for the New York Times' Sunday crossword puzzle.  lol)

Lipstick or lip gloss?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

stick...i hate the gumminess of gloss...sounds funny but i have a way with lipstick

flavored cream or regular?


----------



## mrsmac

regular


gardening or reading?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

reading about gardening...lol...both

2 step or waltz.....


----------



## Barbara L

2 step


house with white picket fence or condo?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

picket fence ( unless the condo is on the 95th floor of a 
very tall building and I own the penthouse!! )


weekend get aways
or weeklong vacations?


----------



## Barbara L

Week long vacations (but I'll take the other too!)


Cross country by car or by Amtrak?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

by car

mountains or sea shore?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

never been to the sea, but I think the mountains would be more peaceful......

swimming pool or lake


----------



## jkath

Lake

Lake Tahoe
or 
Lake Michigan?


----------



## kadesma

Tahoe

cabin or tent camping?


----------



## TexCin

Cabin


East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## kadesma

west

cooking, Italian or French?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Italian

speghetti or lasagna


----------



## kadesma

spaghetti

marinara or meat sauce?


----------



## jkath

meat sauce

blueberry smoothie
or
strawberry daquiri?


----------



## Barbara L

Actually I'd rather have a strawberry smoothie!


Yellow or white gold?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

back then white or platinum, now yellow gold

diamonds or emeralds?


----------



## Barbara L

Both!  They look pretty together.


Pearls or rubies?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

pearls

coffee or tea?


----------



## Barbara L

Tea  (I love the smell of coffee but not to drink it!)


peaches or apricots?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

ummm, peaches

peach cobbler or peaches with cream?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Peach Cobbler...(but no cinnamon please)
Sweet Cherry Pie or Cherry Pie with Tart Cherries?


----------



## Maidrite

Cherry with tart cherries and sugar on top  Is this what you are getting me for my Birthday Next Month ? 

PII LAPTOP or ADVANCED PDA ?


----------



## kadesma

ya said WHAT??? 

corn or peas? 
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Peas


Creamed peas or creamed spinach?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

oooh yuk! Why would you cream a vegetable???????

beef kebabs or garlic prawns? (I'm also trying to decide what to cook for dinner!!)


----------



## Maidrite

I'll try some of those garlic prawns ( Big Shrimp Right?)

I would like some Goulash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yummy!




turnip greens or possum grits ?


----------



## Barbara L

I can tolerate the grits, but not with the possum!  Hate turnip greens!



			
				mrsmac said:
			
		

> oooh yuk! Why would you cream a vegetable???????


LOL  I hate creamed spinach, but I love creamed peas!

Chicken and dumplings or Cherries and dumplings?  (My mom made the BEST Cherries and dumplings!)

 Barbara


----------



## TexCin

Yum, Chicken and dumplings!


An Omelet  or   biscuit and gravy?


----------



## crewsk

biscuit & gravy


pickled pigs feet or pickled eggs?


----------



## jkath

pickled eggs, I guess (never had either)

Frosted Flakes
or
Froot Loops?


----------



## kadesma

frosted flakes

capt'n crunch or count chockula


----------



## crewsk

count chockula

plain cherrios or honey nut?


----------



## middie

honey nut

celery or green onions ?


----------



## Barbara L

green onions


apples or apple sauce?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

apples

peaches or pears?


----------



## Barbara L

peaches


chicken or fish?

 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

Hmmm...Fish!

Tarragon or Oregano?


----------



## Maidrite

Oregano Please !


Mod Squad or Land of the Giants?


----------



## kadesma

mod squad

Dallas or Knots Landing?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Trust me, I got alot of knots landing,  so I guess Dallas 



Marcus Welby MD or Space 1999 ?


----------



## kadesma

marcus

basketball or BASEBALL? 

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

BASEBALL!


Polo or water polo?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

polo

dressage like the olympics  or western horse riddin rodeo style 

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Western


Mountains or valleys?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Rodeo but I should be the Clown ! 


Spindrift or Enterprise ?


----------



## Barbara L

Enterprise


Mountains or valleys?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Western
> 
> 
> Mountains or valleys?
> 
> Barbara


 
Moutains


Time Tunnel  or  Land of the Giants ?


----------



## wannabake

Time tunnel sounds good
 
 Plastic or wire hangers?  
 
"No Wire Hangers"


----------



## Maidrite

Plastic unless I need to get into my car with the keys locked in it !


Paper or plastic bags ?


----------



## mrsmac

I really like paper bags but you don't see them very much.


Laundry liquid or powder?


----------



## wannabake

Liquid, right now I'm using tide cold water
Avon or Mary kay


----------



## Barbara L

I'll go with Avon because I've never had a chance to try Mary Kay.


spelunking or sky diving?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

In THe CAVE it looks like they do both but I will do spelunking!


Hot Wheels or Matchbox cars ?


----------



## jkath

Hot Wheels

Steve, 6 million dollar man
or
Jamie, the bionic woman


----------



## mrsmac

Jamie the bionic woman

Emu or ostrich?


----------



## Maidrite

How about a Emurich !   OK EMU!




Wagon Train  or Bi-Plane ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

wagon train...(I'm scared of heights)

lined paper or unlined paper?


----------



## Barbara L

Depends on what it's for!  Overall, I'd say unlined.


Red or green grapes?

 Barbara


----------



## wannabake

Green for me, seedless too please.
 
silver or gold?


----------



## mrsmac

Silver although i like rose gold


Pierced ears or non pierced ears?


----------



## Maidrite

I am not a  Jolly Roger so NON PIERCED EARS for me THANK YOU  !


MAIDRITE FOR PRESIDENT OR MAIDRITE FOR JUDGE ?


----------



## mrsmac

President, you guys seem to have a wide variety of them!


Baseball or football?


----------



## middie

football !!!!!

nascar or drag racing ?


----------



## mrsmac

Nascar.

Ethan Hawke or Tony Hawk ???????? (If you were Australians i would put Bob Hawke too)


----------



## kadesma

Ethan

beef or turkey jerky?


----------



## jkath

beef

Thanksgiving: Turkey with Cranberry or Ham with Spiced Apples?


----------



## kadesma

We have both 

goose or duck?


----------



## Maidrite

I have to duck all the time, so I will go with a little goose! 

Capt. James T. Kirk or Capt. Jonathan  Archer ?


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  Jonathan Archer.  He's a cutie.


Ghost Busters or Poltergeist?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

poltergeist

jason or freddy krueger ?


----------



## Barbara L

Jason


Airport or Airplane?  (the movies)

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Somethings strange in the neighborhood who you going call.....GhostBusters, I ain't afraid of no Ghost !  



For Middies These are Jasons Woods. HO. HO. HA. HA. 

to Barbara's   AIRPORT MOVIES ARE 10X Better






Capt. Jack Sparrow or The Monkey Jack ?


----------



## kadesma

Capt. Jack

Bette Davis or Joan Crawford?


----------



## mrsmac

Bette Davis (not 100% sure who Joan Crawford is)


Jackass or Viva La Bam???????


----------



## Maidrite

I hope I don't make the first one out of myself, so I Choose VIVA LA BAM   




CONVOY or  SIX PACK  THE MOVIES!


----------



## mrsmac

I've never heard of either of them!

Herbie goes to Monte Carlo or Herbie goes bananas?


----------



## Barbara L

It has been so long since I've seen them that I don't remember Herbie Goes Bananas, so I'll say Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo.


Jody Foster's "Freaky Friday" or Lindsay Lohan's "Freaky Friday?"

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Tough choice cause sadly I enjoyed both of them! I'll go with nostalgia and say Jodie Foster though.


Grease or Footloose?


----------



## Maidrite

Put some overhead lifters and four barrel rods Oh yea keep on talking.............AH oh   ..I mean Grease!!!!!!!







Sean Connery or Roger Moore ? = Bonds the Name,  James Bond 007








I take it shaken not stired !


----------



## kadesma

Sean 

Gene Autry or Roy Rodgers?


----------



## Barbara L

Roy Rogers


Laurel and Hardy or Abbot and Costello?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

abbott and costello

frankenstein or dracula?


----------



## Maidrite

Can I choose werewolf ? If not Dracula





Barney Fife  or  Gomer Pyle ?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both!!


Howard Sprague or Floyd the barber?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Who????????

Jamie Oliver or Nigella lawson?


----------



## Maidrite

Nigella Lawson

MrsMac  The two choices Barbara gave were for Andy Griffith Show.




Hunting or Fishing ?


----------



## middie

fishing

jeopardy or the price is right ?


----------



## Maidrite

Price Ie Right!




Coffee Or Tea ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

coffee!

yahoo or msn?


----------



## wasabi

Yahoo


Football or baseball


----------



## wannabake

Football, Go RAMS!!!

Spring & summer or Fall & winter


----------



## kadesma

fall, winter

down comforter or electric blanket?
kadesma


----------



## wannabake

Thats a tuffy...Don't care for electric blankets to Hot and I don't think I've ever owned a _down_ comforter, but I'm sure I'd like it. SO I say Down comforter. 

Oprah or Ellen?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

is that a trick question?  Oprah.....

Dr.Phil or Jerry Springer?


----------



## wannabake

LOL, Oh thats an easy one.....Dr. Phil

Fox news or CNN?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

is there a difference, I dont watch news, I just listen to it...i know i know....

wrestling or monster trucks....to watch?


----------



## wannabake

Wrestling, I use to LOVE it!!

Mustang or Trans am?


(Oh and there's a difference between the two news channels) lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Trans Am.......sorry ford guys....

swimming or biking


----------



## kadesma

sitting OOOOps 

biking

ice or roller skates?
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

GAWD NIETHER Id kill myself!!!

black or white pants


----------



## kadesma

Black

slip over sweater or sweat shirt?

kadesma


----------



## middie

sweat shirt

dishes or dusting ?


----------



## kadesma

You're kidding work MOI????  OK OK

dishes

fish and chips or steak and fries?
kadesma


----------



## middie

steak and fries !!!!!!!!!!

cable or dish t.v. ?


----------



## kadesma

dish

comedy or drama?
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

drama

Pepperoni or sausage on your pizza?


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on who's making it PEPPERONI Please!



 Worm Hole or Space Folding ?


----------



## Barbara L

Since space folds are not as likely to kill me (according to the resident space expert), I'll go for them!


Folding towels or washing dishes?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

washing dishes!








mowing the lawn with no gas  or  driving a car will no fuel ?


----------



## Bangbang

Munster

Monster Garage or Monster House


----------



## mrsmac

Monster house.


American Chopper or Pimp my ride??


----------



## wannabake

American Chopper

cats or dogs


----------



## msalper

dogs!!! 

Caretta Caretta or Seals?


----------



## Maidrite

Seals





Soccer or Baseball ?


----------



## middie

baseball

swimming or ice skating ?


----------



## kadesma

ice skating..

Disco or ballroom ? 


kadesma


----------



## impish1

ballroom


homework or tv?


----------



## kadesma

At my age TV 

bowling or rock climbing?


----------



## middie

bowling.

(impish... homework ??? eck !!!! )

dogs or cats ?


----------



## kadesma

dogs

silk or flannel sheets?

kadesma


----------



## middie

silk in summer
flannel in winter

wool or cashmere ?


----------



## kadesma

cashmere..sweaters

wool, slacks and blazers

feather pillows or foam?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara and I vote Feather Pillows, Great Minds Think Alike !






No Fear Power Drink  or Rip It Power Drink ?


----------



## kadesma

no fear power drink???

plain yogurt or fruit yogurt?
kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

PLAIN! 


Guiness or Lite Beer? (you BETTER say Guiness!  )


----------



## middie

okay okay guiness... sush you can have mine

dark red kidney beans or light red kidney beans ?


----------



## Maidrite

DARK RED KIDNEY BEANS ! 







Fosters or  Dos Equis (XX) Beer ?


----------



## kadesma

Dos Equis

scotch or rye?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Scotch on the rocks please!











Plane or Train ?


----------



## SierraCook

train

Sun or rain?


----------



## middie

sun

camping in a tent or
outside next to the fire ?


----------



## kadesma

tent

roasting marshmallows or hot dogs

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

hot dogs

hot fudge or caramel


----------



## kadesma

HOT fudge 

whipped cream or butterscotch topping for that sundae? 

kadesma


----------



## tang90

*tournant*

whipped cream

lemon or lime


----------



## kadesma

Lime this time 

pumpkin or chocolate pie?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Pumpkin!  (with lots of whipped cream)

cole slaw dressed creamy...or cole slaw dressed in vinegar?


----------



## kadesma

creamy 

artichokes with mayo or butter?

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf

artichokes with butter

spaghetti and meatballs or spaghetti with meat sauce?


----------



## kadesma

meat sauce 

pork roast stuffed with garlic and rosemary or surrounded by apples, cider and brown sugar?

kadesma


----------



## msalper

First one please!!!

white rice or brown rice? and Why?


----------



## Barbara L

White rice for most things because it is lighter and does not add a heavy flavor to what I am serving (like chop suey, Spanish rice, etc.).  Brown for some things, when I want something heavier and kind of nutty flavored.   


Spaghetti or angel hair pasta?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I love me some Angel Hair pasta and French Bread ! 











Liver and Onions    or  Mincemeat Pie  ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Liver and Onions Please!!!!

Roasted Chicken or Pot Roast....


----------



## kadesma

pot roast

white gravy or brown?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

if its KFC then white but on norm...brown....

apple juice or orange juice


----------



## luvs

apple.

crackers and cheese or peanut butter crackers?


----------



## Barbara L

crackers and cheese


rye bread with or without seeds?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

rye with seeds

rye pastrami and swiss or rye cornded beef and ceddar?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

i dont like rye well not in bread anyways but ill take corned beef and cheddar....

CSI or CSI Miami


----------



## middie

csi

chex mix caramel or chocolate peanut butter ?


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Peanut Butter !













Chocolate Graveyard Cake or REDRUM KOOLAID ?


----------



## Barbara L

Graveyard cake.

Speaking of REDRUM Koolaid,

Theater version or TV version of The Shining? (I found the TV version much scarier, and it was closer to the book.)
 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

TV version...

enchiladas with cheese sauce...or enchiladas with red sauce?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

going with cheese......

Cheerios or Shreddies


----------



## kadesma

cheerios


pancakes or waffles?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pancakes.....not sure why b ut waffles just arent the same at all


potatoe skins or fries


----------



## luvs

fries.

fries and ketchup or cheese fries?


----------



## KAYLINDA

ketchup!

Baked chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## middie

fried

milk or water ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

water

goldfish or koi?


----------



## middie

koi

dolphins or manatees ?


----------



## kadesma

dolphins

sharks or whales?


kadesma


----------



## middie

whales

oranges or lemons ?


----------



## Maidrite

Lemons !  









SINK OR SWIM ?


----------



## middie

i'm swimmming buddy !!! lol

ketchup or mustard ?


----------



## msalper

mustard!!! (When I was in Wimbledon/London, I have eaten French fries with spicy mustard in a bar ... I still can't forget its taste..hmmmm) 


fried tomatoes or fried green pepper?


----------



## pdswife

Tomatoes today please!!


Telephone or email?


----------



## msalper

Hard Ques...Errrmm...TELEPHONE is closer...

e-mail or post mail?


----------



## pdswife

postmail is more fun to get but, I love sending email.

puppies or kittens


----------



## Barbara L

I can't choose!  I love (and have) both.  There is nothing cuter than a little puppy's tummy!


Guinea Pig or parrot?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

BIG PARROT !  






Big Spider or Big Snake ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Big spider....yeeeeks!!!


Guilding or a mare?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

NEITHER!!!!


If I must have a choice I'd take a snake......slithery yes but NOT creepy crawly freaky hairy gross spindly blah thing!!!



Coyote or wolf?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ok Ill try again!! lol....

BOTH!!!  Gelding over mare though, mares can be nags!

again coyote or wolf?


----------



## Maidrite

To KayLinda  MARE


To Tanis  WOLF










To me a chose !      Gold fish  or Guppy  ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Guppy, goldfish are dirty dirty fish!!!

wieners or sausage?


----------



## KAYLINDA

You beat me that time!  Wieners!

Fettuccini Alfredo or Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Fettuccini please...and i did i was utterly amazed!!!

rabbits or weasles>?


----------



## middie

again coyote or wolf

no brainer... a wolf !!!!!!

rabbits or weasles

rabbits


wombat or koala ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hmmm they are so close......

koala....nose is different

flat screen or regular...tv?


----------



## Bangbang

flat

36B or 40DD"s


----------



## tancowgirl2000

36....Gee....can I go C's??? or more but certainly not 40DD...ick!!

Lined paper or blank

Where ya been Bang?


----------



## pdswife

Welcome back bang!

Lined paper!

Ford or Chevy


----------



## Bangbang

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> 36....Gee....can I go C's??? or more but certainly not 40DD...ick!!
> 
> Lined paper or blank
> 
> Where ya been Bang?


 
Been have hit another depressive cycle and just did not feel like doing anything. We have been remodleing our house too. Pretty chaotic right now. I plan on putting a PC in my bedroom then I can get away form the "WIFE".


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> Welcome back bang!
> 
> Lined paper!
> 
> Ford or Chevy


 
don't tell my dad but i'll take either
(he's a ford man)

mustang or cougar ? (cars)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

can you give me something in the Chev line?

group or alone?


----------



## Bangbang

alone

hard or soft


----------



## Barbara L

Hardshell taco, soft rock music, hard water (easier on the kidney stones), hard boiled eggs, soft shell crab (don't actually like crab, but it fit!).

sun or moon?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

moon, represents dreams

pile of leaves or lush green grass?


----------



## Bangbang

Pile of leaves.......I can sleep on them.

cup or mug


----------



## mrsmac

mug


rake up leaves or mow the lawn?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mow the lawn...leaves will blow away

dvd or vcr


----------



## Bangbang

DVD

Build or Not build New Orleans


----------



## kadesma

build


chocolate and peanut butter or chocolate and raspberry?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate and peanut butter with out a doubt! 

Yogurt with or with out chunks of fruit??


----------



## kadesma

with fruit


corn or flour tortillas?

kadesma


----------



## Bangbang

flour

Catsup or Ketchup


----------



## pdswife

Ketchup 

Ketchup on hotdogs
or mustard?


----------



## kadesma

ketchup

chili dog or kraut dog?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

kraut

wine or champagne


----------



## kadesma

wine

dark beer or reg beer?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Regular!!!

Whiskey and rye with a twist or whiskey and sev


----------



## kadesma

whiskey and sev

mimosa or mint julip?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mint julip

aroesol(sp?) or pump hairspray


----------



## KAYLINDA

I use that bad aerosol.

clean jokes..or naughty?  (tell the truth now) lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

naughty, sheesh......

Walt Disney or Warner Bros....


----------



## wasabi

I like Walt.

Beef stew or curry stew?


----------



## kadesma

beef stew

poached or scrambled eggs?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Oh by *FAR* beef!!!  I cant stand the smell of curry gack!

Corb Lund or Kieth Urban


----------



## tancowgirl2000

k once again.....poached...I rather like squishing my toast around in it.....




Corb Lund or Kieth Urban


----------



## ch3f

Corb Lund

round or flat fish?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Flat

pants or skirt


----------



## ch3f

pants

french or japanese knives?


----------



## Cyberchef

pants

fall or spring?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

one that cuts..... 

guitar or drums


----------



## tancowgirl2000

both...............gotta love doubling up


----------



## ch3f

scuba diving or sky diving?


----------



## Barbara L

sky diving


water skiing or snow skiing?

 Barbara


----------



## ch3f

water skiing

BBQ or Braised


----------



## Maidrite

BBQ




King or Queens  or  2 1/2 Men ?


----------



## mrsmac

King of Queens


Bon Jovi or  Van Halen (showing my age!!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Van Halen...and Im pretty sure I aint near as young as you!!!

Quadding or skidooing


----------



## Cyberchef

Quadding!

Tent or Cabin?


----------



## pdswife

Cabin, ( with hot and cold running water and a fireplace and a nice bathtub)

Cabin or hotel?


----------



## mrsmac

Cabin ( as long as it has a spa!!)


Waterbed or normal mattress?


----------



## KAYLINDA

normal

early to bed or early to rise?


----------



## mrsmac

Late for both!!!!

Steak rare or well done?


----------



## ch3f

rare 

ferrari or porsche


----------



## mrsmac

Ferrari (although it was a tough choice)

Blueberries or raspberries?


----------



## ch3f

raspberries

Caviar or Roe


----------



## mrsmac

Caviar

Smoked salmon or salmon steak?


----------



## ch3f

salmon steak (can it be copper river salmon) 

flan or custard


----------



## mrsmac

Sure, if I knew where copper river was!! US i guess.


Flan

Thin crust pizza or thick?


----------



## ch3f

ooohhh, that is tufff....

Thick

salt water fish or fresh water fish



for copper river salmon:
http://www.copperiver.com/crsalmon.htm


----------



## mrsmac

To eat  salt water, in our fish tank- fresh water.


Lobster or crab??

Thanks for the Copper river info. they sound great,I love fresh salmon steaks.


----------



## ch3f

either, but i LOVE to cook with lobster so...

Lobster

red tomato or green tomato (to eat)


I have a fresh water fish tank as well.


----------



## mrsmac

red tomato.
We have tropical fish, even managed to breed the bristlenose catfish and sailfin mollies.


Silence or noise (I say that longingly as my children argue and my 5 yr old cries at my feet!)


----------



## pdswife

slience Please


Radio or CDs?


----------



## ch3f

CD's

book or TV


----------



## pdswife

books

Books on tape
or the written word?


----------



## ch3f

Written word

funny movie or scary movie


----------



## msalper

funny movie...

drama or action?


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on my mood ! SCIFI scary would be first!


Robot Monster or Forbiden Planet ?

Triva.....Robot Monster cost $500.00 to make back then!






			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> slience Please
> Radio or CDs?


 Do you remember Radio Mystery Theather Late at night or Creature Feature ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

What are they movies???  If so I choose Planet of the Apes 

Rain or snow


----------



## pdswife

Rain.  (snow is a four letter word!!)


Sun tan 
or tan from a bottle?


----------



## kadesma

sun tan, but I don't anymore 

sun tea or brewed?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I had sun brewed years ago and for the life of me I can not make it like this lady did!!!  But it was nummy!

hamburger or hot dog


----------



## MJ

Hambuger


Hot or mild sauce?


----------



## kadesma

I'm a wimp, mild 

meat enchillada or cheese?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hot
...........

fruit flavored toothpaste or mint flavored


----------



## pdswife

mint

waxed or glide floss?


----------



## mrsmac

waxed  (you guys have fruit flavoured toothpaste??????)


electric toothbrush or manual?


----------



## pdswife

manual!

Yep, we have fruit flavored toothpaste... It's made by CREST.   I don't enjoy it too much.



Mystery books
or romances?


----------



## urmaniac13

Mystery!! definetely mystery!! (Sherlock Holmes rules!!)

Thin crust pizza or thick crust pizza?


----------



## ch3f

I'll  Mystery books for $100 please

fresh stew or day old stew


----------



## pdswife

Soup.. stew.. it's always better the next day!

beef stew or chicken stew?


----------



## ch3f

Beef stew 

red beans or black beans


----------



## pdswife

red please, in a pot of

chili with meat
or 
chili with no meat?


----------



## mrsmac

Chilli with meat (actually meat without chilli would be better!)


The Osbournes or  Newlyweds Nick and Jessica?????????


----------



## pdswife

May I say neither on this one??  NO?  Ok, I'll take Jessica and Nick.  At least
the language in that one doesn't gross me out. 


Survivor
or Big Brother?

Can't wait for the new fall Season to
start!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pleadign the fifth, I used to watch both

up early or sleeping in


----------



## KAYLINDA

early...if I haven't stayed up too late!

writing with pens...or pencils?


----------



## hvacwife

writing with pens...or pencils?



pens



*rural or city mail delivery*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

rural!!

(what are pens and pencils?)

carnations or roses


----------



## kadesma

roses

violets or daffodills?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

daffodils

teriyaki wings or buffalo wings?


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Mystery!! definetely mystery!! (Sherlock Holmes rules!!)
> 
> Thin crust pizza or thick crust pizza?


 
To Urmaniac13    Thin Crust Pizza Please !



To Sierracook Buffalo Wings Please !




Time Travel or Space Folding,  Which is most possible ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Space Folding!!

Capt. Jean Luc Picard or Capt. Kirk?  (boy where did I get the inspiration for this Q? :-D)


----------



## pdswife

Jean Luc ( kirk makes my tummy hurt!!)

Voyager
or Deep Space Nine?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you all and your space stuff....im out till the topic changes...sorry I really have no idea about it all!!


----------



## pdswife

Ok Tan...

Paint or Palomino horses??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

what a hard choice.....think Ill go Palomino...there have only been very few paints that are truely beautiful!

bare back broncs or bull riding


----------



## pdswife

We went to the bull rides last weekend!  How exciting.  
(don't tell anyone but, I really like cowboys!!)


Barrel racing 
or the horse races?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ahh depends on the races....I'd rather sit and watch chucks or chariots to "normal" races and when there is barrel racing that is my cew to get another beer and hit the rest area..

steer wrastling or calf roping


----------



## pdswife

I've only seen that on tv... 
But, I always feel sorry for the baby cows so I'll
go with the steers.

square dancing
or country line dancing

sorry... I"m out of rodeo and horse ideas.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

can I do both? Thet are both so much fun!!

Oh and it really doesnt hurt the calves at all....

Thats ok didnt think you had more than what you did i was rather shocked...lol...kidding missy....

waltz or jive?


----------



## pdswife

You can have both!

Jive.

Travis Tritt
or 
Toby Keith?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Travis Tritt....Toby Keith is the MOST arrogant SOB around....

Shania Twain or Trisha Yearwood


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Travis Tritt....Toby Keith is the MOST arrogant SOB around....
> 
> Shania Twain or Trisha Yearwood




But, he's so dang cute!

I like Trisha's old stuff... but Shania has great songs
and I would DIE for a flat tummy like hers!

Music from the 70's 
or the 80's?


----------



## urmaniac13

Jeepers all these HeeHaw stuff!!  I am out of this until the subject changes!!   

Just kidding, keep on having fun, girls!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. don't worry the subject will change soon.  It always does.


----------



## urmaniac13

Okay I saw it changed... I must confess I do like some of those 80's Cheez...  70's are a bit too far back for me...

Well talking about 80's...
Poison or New Order?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo they are both so good....I even like back to the 50's......

boot cut or slim fit jeans


----------



## pdswife

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Okay I saw it changed... I must confess I do like some of those 80's Cheez... 70's are a bit too far back for me...
> 
> Well talking about 80's...
> Poison or New Order?



Poison, in a glass bottle.. lol


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> ooo they are both so good....I even like back to the 50's......
> 
> boot cut or slim fit jeans



slimfit please.


cowboy boots 
or hiking boots?


----------



## urmaniac13

hiking boots...did I beat you tancowgirl? 

well time for me to hit the gym, see ya later


----------



## pdswife

bye!  Have a nice workout!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cowboy boots!!!  Mine are horseshoes...kinda a mix of a running shoe and hiking boot, I also like my ropers which are lace up cowboy boots

Cinderella or Alice Cooper?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yes you did!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Alice Cooper.
While we're looking back to the past   Bananarama or Wham??


----------



## kadesma

wham

banana muffins or chocolate chip?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Chip Muffins or Chocolate Chip Pancakes, Fork them over Please !   










Watching Golf or Lawrence Welk


----------



## kadesma

Oh geez   Okay golf 

Movies...musical or si fi?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

musicals for me

debit cards or credit cards?


----------



## Barbara L

debit cards


funny or sentimental birthday cards?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Depends on who they are from.
From hubby, nice sweet love cards.. everyone else Make me laugh!

Real cards 
or virual cards?


----------



## Cookboymanchild

i think you mean virtual, but id take a real one

a book/library or google/yahoo?


----------



## mrsmac

Google, I love it!

Wheat or Rye bread?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wheat

Hot coffee.....or....PEPSI????
(sorry)


----------



## pdswife

Coffee!  And lots of it!!  


sleep in or
get the day started ASAP?


----------



## Maidrite

I need to get the day started ASAP !





Mountain Dew or Expreso ?


----------



## pdswife

double expresso!!! 

Digital camera
or film?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

film

doing laundry or washing walls


----------



## pdswife

are you supposed to wash walls???  lol!

Scrubbing floors
or toilets.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ill take the floors as long as it aint the floor *around *the toilet...and no, my kids like to do that chore!!

vacuuming the house or vacuuming the car?


----------



## pdswife

The house.

Move furniture when vacuuming or
just go around it?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

go around it silly!

Change the living room around or the bedroom?


----------



## pdswife

Don't change a thing.. 
you'll be able to tell you haven't vacuumed under
the furniture!  

Clean the oven
or hope it burns off the 
next time you use it?


----------



## mrsmac

Hope it burns off !!

Dusting or ironing (or as I do pretend they don't exist!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

burn off the next time, or the time after that...sooner or later I have to do it anyways....

(Ill save teh vacuuming till I move things....spot vacuuming...lol)

Dishes by hand or dishwasher(not including yourself)


----------



## pdswife

Dishwasher!!! Except for my good pans. 

One long nap in the afternoon
or a few cat naps through out the day?


----------



## mrsmac

One long nap.

Toasted or untoasted cheese sandwich?


----------



## pdswife

toasted please!

frozen or canned veggies


----------



## mrsmac

Frozen.


Frozen yoghurt or fresh?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

frozen!!! 

raw potatoes or raw carrots...snackytime?

I was saved that time!!


----------



## pdswife

raw carrots.
I break out and my eyes get all puffy everytime I peel potatoes!
I might die if I tried eating a raw one.  ICK!

Tomatoes warm from the sun
or cold from the fridge?


----------



## mrsmac

Warm

Honey or golden syrup?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cold cold cold

Ice or those plastic water balls froze as ice


----------



## pdswife

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Warm
> 
> Honey or golden syrup?




Honey


Clowns or elephants at the circus?


----------



## mrsmac

Clowns


Popcorn or pretzels?


----------



## pdswife

pretzels!  

Pretzels... hard or soft?


----------



## mrsmac

Soft


Soy sauce or Teriyaki?


----------



## Maidrite

Teriyaki 



Ice Cream or Sherbert ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Ice Cream...vanilla please

hurricanes or tornadoes?


----------



## pdswife

we don't have to deal with either here in Seattle.. just rain and a small Earth quake now and then.

which is worse...
the flu
or sea sickness??


----------



## kadesma

Since I refuse anything anchored in water, I'll say FLU



pears or persimmons?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Pears, fresh off the tree


In school.. rather take an history class
or a math class?


----------



## kadesma

History

oral or written exam?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

written.. if spalling dosen't count.

Sit in the front of the classroom
or 
the back?


----------



## kadesma

in front to see, in back to not be seen In back  
skinny french fries or fat steak fries?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

skinny fries...curly if thats an option

run or walk


----------



## kadesma

WALK 

parfait or sundae?

kadesma


----------



## Bangbang

Sundae

Pig Snout or Pigs Feet


----------



## Maidrite

Are we playing fear factor now bang ? Pigs Feet !










Walk in Space or  Land A plane ?


----------



## pdswife

walk in space.

Modern art or
old time paintings?


----------



## mrsmac

Old time painting

Monet or Van Gogh?(hope the spelling is OK!)


----------



## urmaniac13

Van Gogh (when I was in Holland they pronounced his name as "Fon xhoxh"(the typical dutch "G" sound, very difficult to pronounce for foreigners... a little like scottish ch or russian x) it took a good while before I realised they were talking about "Van Gogh"...

On to a little different kind of art...
Calvin and Hobbes or Bloom County?


----------



## pdswife

Calvin


Garfeild or Mickymouse?


----------



## urmaniac13

Mickey... I think Garfield lost a lot of punch over the years, though I loved the film version of Garfield (not so much the story but his characterization and the CGI) with Bill Murray's voice, that was purrrrfect!!

Bart Simpson or Cartman?


----------



## pdswife

Bart and his whole family!!

Read the paper cartoons
or watch them on tv??


----------



## urmaniac13

well they don't carry comic strips in italian papers, so I will go with the telly!!

Finding Nemo or Shark Tales?


----------



## pdswife

I haven't seen either... sorry!

Disneyland Paris
or Disney land America?


----------



## urmaniac13

I haven't been to either!!  We are both slipping here let's get back on to it... 

(Anyway I highly recommend Finding Nemo, one of the best animated films I have ever seen!!)

If you are to go out for the dinner tonight,
Italian restaurant or Mexican restaurant?


----------



## Barbara L

Mexican, of course!!!


Soup or salad?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Soup.


Four Weddings and a Funeral or  Notting Hill?


----------



## Maidrite

If you had four weddings you have had at least 3 funerals and I have had lots of knots falling down the hill!  I guess I Take The Hill!  





What are you to do with me ? and Why ?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> What are you to do with me ? and Why ?


I'm going to ask myself for the millionth time, "What have I gotten myself into?!"  And then I'm going to remind myself how lucky I am to have found such a nut!

Speaking of nuts:  Almonds or Hazelnuts?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Almonds

Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both, but I think walnuts are slightly more versatile.

Lunch at McDonald's with your kids or picnic in the back yard with them?

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

Picnic in back yard.

Brazil or Mexico


----------



## Barbara L

Brazil to start.   


Pacific or Atlantic?

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

Pacific.......never been there. 

Warts or Scars


----------



## Barbara L

Scars (they tell a story!)


Speak in public or Walk on the ledge on the 40th floor?

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

I will walk the ledge.

pills or booze


----------



## JessBoBess

Ug!  That's mean.  Booze (mixed berry vodka sorbet to be exact).

Gift or cash?


----------



## kadesma

Gift

cakes or pies?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cakes

cake cookies or regular cookies?


----------



## pdswife

regular please.

chocolate chip
or oatmeal?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ch.chip thanks

honey oatmeal muffins or bran?


----------



## pdswife

Bran sounds good to me this morning.

Banana bread
or 
zucchini bread??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Banana mmmmm with walnuts, or ch. chips...or just plain...hmmm heated straight out of the oven...mmm....sure wish i had bananas!

Pork Steak or T-bones?


----------



## pdswife

T-bone


skirt steak
or round steak?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

round

50 style skirt( I know they have a name but cant think of it) or mini skirt


----------



## pdswife

ummmm... lets go with the poodle skirt.  30 pounds to go before anything mini
will touch this body.

blonde hair, blue eyes
or brown hair, dark eyes?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm thats a toughy, you certainly thru me here.....

I like em tall dark and handsome but tall blonde and absolutely gorgous works too!

Sense of humor or sense of shyness


----------



## urmaniac13

Humour.  

Ben Stiller or Owen Wilson?


----------



## kadesma

stiller 

martin and lewis or abbott and costello?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Martin and Lewis

A bowl of oatmeal with butter, milk and brown sugar
or a freshly baked oatmeal cookie??


----------



## urmaniac13

FRESHLY BAKED OATMEAL COOKIE!!

Muesli or Fruit Loops?


----------



## pdswife

Fruit loops with a side of Lucky Charms.

Watch a baseball game
or get out there and play?


----------



## urmaniac13

I would love to play the shortstop or secondbase, but alas... I am a lefty!!  Though I don't follow baseball much like I used to, I would always enjoy a nice evening out in a ball park!!  "take me out to the ball game, take me out the croooowwwwd!!"

figure skating or ice hockey?


----------



## tweedee

Figure Skating


Breakfast or Brunch?


----------



## kadesma

figure skating


rice krispies or corn flakes?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

brunch with corn flakes


Hot tea or cold tea


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hot tea!  brrrr......

O.C or Missing....

see that the OC!!!  I love the OC!!


----------



## pdswife

I've never watch either... but, OC seems like the better choice.

Survivor 
or Apprentice?


----------



## jkath

Apprentice - love the show....but not the comb-over!

World Poker Tour
or
Celebrity Poker?


----------



## mrsmac

World Poker- love The Devil fish.

MASH or  Hogans heroes?


----------



## jkath

Devil Fish - dig the rings!

Hogans Heroes - "I know nus-sing....I see nus-sing"


What Not to Wear with Susanna and Trinny
or 
Changing Rooms (Love Lawrence!)


----------



## mrsmac

Too hard!! I love those shows, DH likes looking at Trinny!  I guess What not to wear by a tiny bit.

Blackjack or Poker??


----------



## jkath

Blackjack.


Handy Andy





or
Ty Pennington?



http://www.noceilingfans.com/index.html


----------



## Maidrite

Ty Pennington  Hes almost as Cool as  Me !   









Banicek  or  HarryO ?


----------



## mrsmac

Ty he is cute although I have never seen him before!

House or Gray's Anatomy??


----------



## Cookboymanchild

house

wheel of time/robert jordan, or magician/ raymond e feist


----------



## Maidrite

Wheel of Time !













Speed Boat  or  Cabin Crusier ?


----------



## mrsmac

Cabin cruiser- I like sleeping!!

10 things I hate about you or Clueless?


----------



## urmaniac13

Unfortunately I got nauseated with both of these, but I guess I have to go with Clueless, as I really dislike Julia Stiles...

Wayne & Garth or Beavis & Butthead?


----------



## jkath

Wayne's World.......
Wayne's World........
Totally....Excellent.....
weee-ooo-weeeee-oooooooo-weeeeee-oooooooo
Party on, Wayne.


Scrabble
or
Yahtzee?


----------



## urmaniac13

Scrabble!!

Trivial pursuit.... would you go for 
blue pie (geography) or yellow pie (history) ?


----------



## jkath

oooooooooh...tough one!
I'll take history. (I seem to do best with the pink ones, though)

Dominoes
or
Cards?


----------



## pdswife

dominos

Scrabble on line
or at home with friends?


----------



## KAYLINDA

at home with friends!  

blondes or brunettes?


----------



## pdswife

I'm brunette... but, have turned blonde.

Blow dry and style your hair
or hop out of the shower and hope for 
the best?


----------



## urmaniac13

Let it air dry and hope for the best (in vain)

when you take showers
do what you have to do and get out of there as quickly as you can 
or
make yourself comfy and take as much time as you like?


----------



## Barbara L

I always plan to get in and out, but once that warm water hits me, I settle in and enjoy it!


Shampoo and conditioner, or shampoo with conditioner already in it?

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Shampoo AND conditioner separately!

Body Shop or Bath and Body Works?


----------



## pdswife

Bath and body works

Vanilla bubble bath
or lemon?


----------



## urmaniac13

Vanilla!! (but my real fave is Juniper Breeze from BBW!!)

Irish Creme or Kahlua in your coffee?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have one and then the other?  NO, ok kahlua please.

same question only sub hot cocoa for the coffee...


----------



## tweedee

coffee please

cream or milk?


----------



## SierraCook

cream

oatmeal or 10 grain hot cereal?


----------



## KAYLINDA

oatmeal!

raisins or craisins?


----------



## Barbara L

raisins

grape juice or grapefruit juice?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Grape Juice, I can't have the other! 










Red or Yellow Apples ?


----------



## Barbara L

Red, Fuji apples


Buttered popcorn or caramel corn?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Buttered Popcorn


----------



## KAYLINDA

Wake up Maidrite.....was it that Vodka you put in your lemonade?  I need a question!  lol


----------



## Maidrite

Yep That was it KayLinda LOL !






Lemonaid with Vodka or Cherry Juice with Brandy ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh good!  Shaking you woke you up!  lol

lemonade with vodka!   a double please!

frozen margarita or strawberry daquiri?


----------



## mrsmac

Strawberry daiquiri please.

Rum or whisky?


----------



## pdswife

Rum

Tequlia Sunrise
or 
Tequlia shots


----------



## mrsmac

tequila sunrise.

Cocktail franks or cocktail onions?


----------



## kadesma

Tequila sunrise

burbon and 7 or rum and coke?


kadesma


----------



## kadesma

mrsmac said:
			
		

> tequila sunrise.
> 
> Cocktail franks or cocktail onions?


Ooops 
coctail onions
franks and beans or plain ol franks on buns?
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Franks on buns


Toast or bread?


----------



## Barbara L

toast


jam or jelly?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

jam

strawberry or peach jam?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

mmmmmmm  strawberry....my favorite!

plain toast or cinnamon toast?


----------



## Barbara L

cinnamon toast


biscuits or yeast rolls?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

both  

raisin bread or date nut?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Dates? I don't think so!  Definitely raisin bread


stewed prunes or dried prunes?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

dried, love em


dried apricots or peaches?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

apricots (but I love both)


Ice cream bar or ice cream sandwich?

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Gosh...you made it so hard to choose!  Ice cream Sandwich.

Daytime or Night?


----------



## tweedee

Night

peach pie or peach cobler?


----------



## middie

cobbler 

risotto or  palenta ?


----------



## tweedee

risotto

cheddar or colby?


----------



## middie

ummmm cheddar

munster or gouda ?


----------



## tweedee

munster

mint or peppermint?


----------



## KAYLINDA

neither....I mean peppermint

strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## Maidrite

I LOVE BOTH, BUT I LOVE ME SOME STRAWBERRIES MORE !






Stub your toe or Paper Cut ?


----------



## mrsmac

OW!!! You have a strange mind!! I think toe stubbing.

Appendix removed or tonsils??


----------



## Maidrite

Never Had either removed ! But I will pick Tonsils.




Embarrass Yourself or Someone else do it ?


----------



## mrsmac

Myself I do it everyday!!!

Wax your legs or shave?


----------



## Barbara L

The hair on my legs pretty much stopped growing when I was pregnant 26 years ago.  Just a little touch-up once every year or so with an electric shaver.   


roll-on or solid anti-perspirant?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Give me Solid ......................




Chasing someone elses Kids around all day or Hitting Yourself in the Head ?


----------



## mrsmac

Mmmm they are both so appealing and relevant to me, its a tough choice but i'll take the chasing.

Hot chocolate or cold milk?


----------



## tweedee

cold milk

cake or brownie?


----------



## mudbug

Brownie, extra chocolate

High noon or low tide?


----------



## tweedee

low tide

shirly timple or cherry lime aid?


----------



## KAYLINDA

If I can leave the cherry out....the limeade...

Baths or Showers?


----------



## Maidrite

I LOVE BATHES.








scented candles or mood music or both ? and why?


----------



## kadesma

both, cuz 

gardenia or jasmine bath bubbles?

kadesma


----------



## middie

jasmine

jimmie johnson or jeff gordon ?


----------



## Barbara L

I have heard of Jeff Gordon, so I'll choose him!  I've heard of the other, but I guess I haven't paid attention.  I assume he is also a NASCAR driver?  (Isn't it a shame?--I live in the middle of the southern NASCAR triangle--Charlotte, Rockingham, and Darlington, and I don't follow it!)

World Series or Super Bowl?

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Um... I would go with World Series as I used to be a big baseball fan... but now I prefer UEFA Champions League Finals...

Fernando Alonso or Michael Schumacher?


----------



## Maidrite

Michael Schumacher




Movies or A Play ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Well I have seen only a few theatres compared to hundreds of films (could be thousands?)... well, those few plays I saw scored 100% with me all of them were excellent... in this sense films fare much, much worse...

Would you like to...
direct a film or act in a film?


----------



## pdswife

Direct.

Write a book or a movie?


----------



## urmaniac13

Book... for children, a travel essay, a mystery novel, ideas always swirl around but never can get it together!!

Borders or Barnes & Noble?


----------



## pdswife

Barns and Noble


Barns and Noble or Amazon.com??


----------



## mrsmac

Barnes and Noble (I'm guessing here we don't have it)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory or James and the Giant Peach?


----------



## Maidrite

Johnny Depp is almost as  as I am ! Chocolate Factory please !





Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom ?





Me and a Giant Peach ?


----------



## pdswife

Johnny!
( but not in Charlie and the chocolate factory, he was just a little tooooo wierd in that movie)


Johnny Carson
or
Jay Leno?


----------



## Barbara L

I love Jay, but it has to be Johnny!


No specifics here--male or female singers?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Male 
I like deep voices.  



Radio or CDs... I may have already asked
that...


----------



## urmaniac13

CDs... I must be sure what I hear will be something I LIKE!!

At a concert...
Do you like to sit back and savour the music, or go up front and mosh?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL!  I'll be as close to the front as I can tomorrow!  Don't think
there'll be much moshing though.. it's a Neil Diamond concert.  

Front of the class
or way way in the back hidden from view?


----------



## urmaniac13

(come on Trish go for the mosh!  I am sure Neil will notice you!!  :-D)
In the literature and geography class, in front and swaggering
In the math class, way way in the back trying to make myself as invisible as possible

were you an...
apple polisher or problem child?


----------



## kadesma

try chicken 

mama's girl/boy l or daddy?



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

My Mother was an Angel, My Father was Strong and Bold, Ya know what I was pretty lucky there too!  















Meet Morgan Freeman or Harrison Ford ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Morgan Freeman... He always has a touch of class and wisdom... though I wouldn't mind a big adventure with Indiana Jones either...

Bungee Jumping or Hanglider?


----------



## Maidrite

I choose hanglider !











Cobra or Coral snake ?


----------



## Cyberchef

Coral - I just like the name better!

White or Red wine?


----------



## pdswife

White to cook with.

Wine or grape juice?


----------



## middie

grape juice

david blaine or david copperfield ??
(answer correctly)


----------



## pdswife

David Copperfield!!!

( ***iest man alive)

Circus or fair?


----------



## Barbara L

Fair


Hot dog or corn dog?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Hot dog

Fairy floss or toffee apple?


----------



## pdswife

First I have to ask... what is Fairy floss??


----------



## kadesma

Pds, do you suppose it's anything like cotton candy? 
 Toffee apple
pumpkin pie or mince meat?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

Pumpkin Pie (I love it for breakfast!)

Mulled Cider with a cinnamon stick
or
Hot cocoa with cinnamon cream on top?


----------



## pdswife

Cocoa

cocoa with peppermint
or with out peppermint?


----------



## kadesma

plain cocoa please 

fudge or divinity?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

fudge, Pretty please.

M & M's or 
a Butterfinger bar?


----------



## kadesma

emmm butterfinger 

reeses p/b cups or hershey almonds?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

P/b cups ( lots of them one after another, YUMMY)

Find a words
or cross word puzzles?


----------



## tweedee

find the words

ice cream or ice milk?


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream, vanilla with a side of the peanut butter cups.  ( can you tell I'm hungry>>)

Vanila ice cream
or warm chocolate pudding?


----------



## tweedee

warm chocolate pudding

vanilla ice crean with strawberries or blackberries?


----------



## Barbara L

with strawberries!


Flan or chocolate pudding?

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

chocolate pudding

potatoes or rice


----------



## Barbara L

potatoes


gravy or butter on your mashed potatoes?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

butter



real salt or immitation salt?


----------



## Barbara L

REAL!! (But I hardly ever use it anymore)


Polished fingernails or plain?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

ploished

red or copper?


----------



## Maidrite

copper





lunch or dinner ?


----------



## middie

dinner

breakfast for breakfast or breakfast for dinner ??


----------



## urmaniac13

breaky for dinner... we sometimes feast on pancakes for the dinner, and when I am alone I often just have muesli and yogurt!!

milk or lemon in your tea?


----------



## tweedee

lemon

sugar or sweetner in your tea?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sugar

orange pekoe or Earl Grey?


----------



## Barbara L

Orange pekoe


Black or green tea?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

green tea


green tea ice cream
or
lemon sorbet?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

lemon sorbet


strawberry milkshake or Chocolate?
(is that a stupid question or what? lol)


----------



## pdswife

Strawberry, with out chunks of fruit please.

Ice cream with toppings or
Ice cream frozen with extra ingredients?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm can I have a blizzard instead?  Its soft ice cream mixed with bits of chocolate bars of you choice.....mmmm...Blizzard!!!

Ichiban noddles or Sketti


----------



## pdswife

Skitti


Red clam chowder
or white clam chowder?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

neither but if I had to it'd be white

Grape Juice or Grapefruit Juice?


----------



## pdswife

neither!  ICK!

Orange juice
or Pineapple?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Orange Juice and Vodka???

ice in your drinks or no ice?


----------



## Barbara L

Usually with ice


Cottage cheese with hot baked beans on top (yum!) or cottage cheese with pineapple in it?

 Barbara
P.S. Don't knock it until you've tried it!


----------



## pdswife

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Usually with ice
> 
> 
> Cottage cheese with hot baked beans on top (yum!) or cottage cheese with pineapple in it?
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. Don't knock it until you've tried it!




How did you know I was knocking it??
Guess, I'll try the baked beans 

Baked beans, sweet or spicy?


----------



## middie

sweet.


music or t.v. ?


----------



## pdswife

right now.. music

Jamie Oliver
or
Paula Dean... who would you like to invite over
to cook you dinner?


----------



## middie

paula dean

mario or emeril ?


----------



## Maidrite

emeril
















Bruce Lee   or   Jackie Chan ?


----------



## middie

give me chan please.

jean claude or mel gibson ?


----------



## pdswife

Mel please.

Write a check or pay cash?


----------



## middie

neither everything should be free !!

hot or cold ?


----------



## tweedee

cold

dr pepper or pepsi?


----------



## Maidrite

WILD CHERRY PEPSI PLEASE ! 





CAKE OR PIE ?


----------



## tweedee

I'm sending it through the computer, lets see what happens


----------



## tweedee

Did you get it?


----------



## jkath

I'll take Pie!

Lemon Meringue
or Pumpkin?


----------



## middie

depends... what kind of cake and pie ? lol

fruit or veggies ?


----------



## middie

i'll take the lemon thank you


2% or skim milk ?


----------



## pdswife

skim.

chocolate milk
or hot chocolate?


----------



## jkath

chocolate milk (made with nesquik)


Malted Milk
or
Strawberry Quik?


----------



## pdswife

malted

diamonds or 
emeralds?


----------



## ch3f

diamonds

butter or margarine


----------



## Barbara L

middie said:
			
		

> neither everything should be free !!
> 
> hot or cold ?


 
Middie for president!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				ch3f said:
			
		

> diamonds
> 
> butter or margarine


Butter


corn on the cob or creamed corn?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

CORN ON THE COB




CREAM CORN PUDDING OR LUCKY POT STEW ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Maidrite said:
			
		

> emeril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan ?


 

What on earth is that Maidrite???  NO big huge *RED* letters?  Have you lost your touch?  I almost had a heartattack, what you think your doing messing with our minds!!!


Im taking stew thanks.....

Dukes of Hazzard old or new?


----------



## urmaniac13

New... I haven't seen it yet but I like the idea of the pairing of Johnny Knoxville and that blonde dude from "Dude where's my car"(I forgot his name and too lazy to go check his name right now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Jackass or the Tom Green Show?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Jackass

Dirty Dancing or Grease


----------



## pdswife

That's a hard one.
They are both so good.
Dirty Dancing!

John or Patrick?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Patrick Patrick Patrick!!!  OMG!!!  silly question!

mmmmm **** them boys are NUMMY!!

apple tree or saskatoon bush


----------



## pdswife

I've never even heard of a saskatoon bush.  Is it a fruit?

apple pie or
peach pie?


----------



## kadesma

peach pie


apple fritters or apple dumplings?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a nice warm fritter please!

Granny smith
or crunchy red apple?


----------



## tweedee

crunchy red

vegetable salad or fruit salad?


----------



## pdswife

veggie please.

Online dictionary or 
or a book type dictionary?


----------



## tweedee

book type

would you prefer to watch a movie on vhs or dvd?


----------



## pdswife

VHS.. it's easier to rewind to the right spot. 

Drive in movie
or theatre?


----------



## Maidrite

I love the drive in but I am not sure there are any around here. The town I lived in in Iowa closed theirs about 12 years ago!  







Slow poke or Black Cow Suckers ?


----------



## Cyberchef

Slowpokes!  (although I can't say that I really know what a Black Cow Sucker is)

M&M's Plain or Peanuts...hmmmmmm?


----------



## pdswife

Plain... have you tried the new ones that are supersized??


Strawberry jam
or raspberry jelly?


----------



## Barbara L

Strawberry jam


ice cubes or crushed ice?

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Crushed ice on my pina colada pleeze!!

Pina Colada or Strawberry Daiquiri?


----------



## Cyberchef

Strawberry Daiquiri

  Although it is now Autumn

Pumpkin Pie or Pecan Pie?


----------



## urmaniac13

Pumpkin Pie!! (And they love my pumpkin pie here in Italy too ahem)

Milk Chocolate or Bitter Chocolate?


----------



## mrsmac

Milk

Walnuts or pecans?


----------



## urmaniac13

WALNUTS!!

vegemite or marmite?


----------



## mrsmac

Can I say promite?? As an Australian I really shouldn't admit to hating vegemite but I do!!

Tomato or cream based pasta sauce.


----------



## urmaniac13

you do?? no vegemite??? Whoa, well, I am an american and I detest McDonalds!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my, a tough question... well Cristiano needs to shed some weight, so tonight we will go  for the tomato based option...

Russell Crowe or Mel Gibson?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

MEl Mel Mel when he was a tad younger...but still Mel!

Soft or Hard rock music?


----------



## urmaniac13

Um... There are soft music that rocks and soft music that sucks, also there are hard music that rocks and hard music that sucks...  thus... I just have to say I like the music that rocks!! (yes... in this sense,some classical music can "rock", too!!)

Enrique Iglesias or Ricky Martin?


----------



## jkath

Ricky

Weekend at a spa
or
Weekend at the beach?


----------



## pdswife

a spa at the beach?
No, I would choose the beach.

Cabin at the beach
or cabin by a river in the woods?


----------



## jkath

Cabin by a river in the woods (can I bring a fishing boat?)

Sheets of lightning
or
Bolts of lightning?


----------



## urmaniac13

SHEETS of lightening??? it must be a cool sight I would like to see it, as long as it won't hit me or my house!!

satin sheets or cotton sheets?


----------



## kadesma

cotton for summer satin in the winter 

down comforter or electric blanket?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

down comforter

Swimming Pool
or
Mountain Lake?

(PS - urmaniac13: sheets are awesome - the whole sky lights up at once)


----------



## Maidrite

Birthday suit on or off ? On Mountain Lake   
Trunks both !  







2006 Mustang or 2006 GTO ?


----------



## mrsmac

Mustang!

V6 or V8 ?


----------



## tweedee

V6

Mini Van or Full Size Van?


----------



## kadesma

mini

jag or mercedes?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

jaguar

smoking or non smoking?


----------



## middie

non because of my son
other than that we take
first available.

beef or pork ?


----------



## kadesma

pork

hamburger or sloppy joe?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Hamburger.

Hamburger with cheese or without?


----------



## Maidrite

Hamburger with Cheese Please! 







Canteen with Cheese or Maidrite with Cheese ?


----------



## Barbara L

A Canteen with cheese, for sure!


Onion rings or fries?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on my mood, French Fries.








beans before a party or after ?   
I think that is where the term  "Party Favor" comes from !


----------



## mrsmac

no beans (i assume you mean baked beans)


chocolate sundae or caramel sundae?


----------



## Barbara L

I almost always use both--chocolate (hot fudge, actually) on one side and either caramel or butterscotch on the other.  Yum!


2-crust cherry pie or 1-crust cherry pie with brown sugar crumble type topping (like a Dutch Apple pie, only cherry)?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Never tried either but one crust with crumble sounds nice.

Bacon or ham?


----------



## Barbara L

Ham


Scalloped potatoes or Potatoes Au Gratin? (sp?)

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Au gratin. (Erin wanted someone to pick ham she told me!!)


Fish fingers or hash browns?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hash browns

scrambled eggs or easy over?


----------



## luvs

scrambled

bread and butter or bread and jelly?


----------



## jkath

bread and butter


Mrs. Fields' 
or
Chip-a-hoy?


----------



## Barbara L

Mrs. Fields'


fruit cocktail or applesauce?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

applesauce

Muesli or porridge?


----------



## tweedee

fruitcocktail

regular cottege cheese or low-fat cottege cheese?


----------



## mudbug

both.

cottage cheese with peaches or with grape tomatoes?


----------



## texasgirl

Yummy, with peaches

sliced pears with cottage cheese or cheddar cheese?


----------



## tweedee

pears

mexican food or italian food?


----------



## Barbara L

Mexican food


Guacamole or sour cream on your tostada?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

guacamole

guacamole.......plain or kicked-up


----------



## pdswife

Kicked up!

Nachos with
or with out sour cream?


----------



## middie

depends on if it's a taco salad or not.

pumpkin pie or sweet potato pie ?


----------



## pdswife

Sweet potato


Acorn squash
or sweet potatoes


----------



## kadesma

acorn squash

martini or gin and tonic?

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

How about a margarita or a vodka and graprfruit juice, will that do?.

Sherbert or Sorbet?


----------



## kadesma

sure will Tweedee 

Sorbet

orange or pineapple sorbet?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

orange sorbet

a barrel of monkeys
or
an aquarium of fish?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fish please, I have enough monkeys as it is

fresh water or salt water fish


----------



## kadesma

salt water


tropical paradise or mountain hideaway?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Tough choice I think tropical.

Pool or spa?


----------



## pdswife

spa.

Sprite or 7 up?


----------



## mrsmac

Sprite (thats Erin again)

Arial font or sans serif ??


----------



## KAYLINDA

Arial

typed or handwritten


----------



## mrsmac

Typed

Nike or asics?


----------



## middie

nike

cheese danish or
raspberry danish ?


----------



## Maidrite

Raspberry Please !







Oranges or Gooseberrys ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Tough choice but at the moment I would go for gooseberries...

Paddington Bear or Pooh Bear?


----------



## tweedee

pooh bear

chess or checkers


----------



## kadesma

checkers


monopoly or trivia?

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

Trivia!!!

"Who Wants To Be a Millionaire" or "Jeopardy"?


----------



## middie

hmmmm... jeopardy... only cause when i get a question right i fell pretty darn smart !!!

e-cards or cards in the mail ?


----------



## kadesma

Cards in the mail



candy apples or cotton candy?


kadesma


----------



## middie

neither... i'm going with caramel !!!! lol

may or october ?


----------



## urmaniac13

May! Summer is always better when it is coming than when it's gone...

Anyway it is almost time for Oktoberfest... do you like to

chug down your beer or sip it slowly?


----------



## middie

neither... beer's yucky lol

st. patrick's day or halloween ?


----------



## tweedee

St. Patricks Day

Would you prefer to live in a house or an apartment?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

HOUSE HOUSE HOUSE!!!  I hate the thought of someone RIGHT there knowing evertyhing you do!!!!

Little quaint yard or large sprawling yard?


----------



## urmaniac13

House!! With a big garden!! So we can play our music on full blast
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and thump around during our work-outs without worrying about grumbling neighbours!!

Ah, and it's a bonus if it is built in front of an ocean!!

Living in a city or in a country side?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Country...a.gain NO neighbours!

Little quaint yard or large sprawling yard?


----------



## jkath

Little Yard (less upkeep...more time for family)

1 or 2 kids
or
3 or more kids?


----------



## urmaniac13

squeeze moi Tanis... don't you hate it when two people reply all at the same time??

Well like I said... I would like a large garden with veggies and flowers growing, nice patch of lawn, pizza oven, picnic area, bbq pit and swimming pool... no I don't ask for much...

Do you like a multi story house or single story house?


----------



## urmaniac13

*Oops I did it again!!*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Yes I hate that......

bungalow

and 2 kids is more than enough

two dogs or 10 cats?


----------



## tweedee

2 dogs, definetly

6 girls or 6 boys?


----------



## middie

neither !!!!!!!!!! 
even 1 kid is more
than enough for me !!!

wolves or tigers ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hard.....wolves!

eagles or pigeons?


----------



## middie

eagles... bald

long hair or short ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ive had short and medium, I just cant for the life of me grow it longer than just past my shoulders!  Does that answer?  On men.....short...medium, depends

Tight jeans or baggy jeans?


----------



## middie

i like tall men... tight jeans.

blue eyes or brown ?


----------



## tweedee

Blue eyes

jeans or slacks


----------



## tancowgirl2000

depends on the man.......jeans

cowboy boots or loafers?


----------



## tweedee

boots

slippers or thongs


----------



## tancowgirl2000

both...winter is slippers spring summer fall thongs

I was gonna ask something but.......um..ah I best, ya ok

BIG stereo system or just a little ghetto blaster


----------



## Maidrite

Thongs I Think ! 










Baseball or Foosball ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

errr! lol.....Baseball!

soccer or football?


----------



## Maidrite

To Close to call !











Fly a Airplane or Take the Helm of a Ship ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

gack.......um...ship....not near that long of a fall

bungee jump or ride a bull?


----------



## crewsk

Ride a bull, I'm afraid of heights.


Sky dive or parasail?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I hate heights!  If I had to absolutely choose over jumping of the cliff, can I parasail?  It sounds a bit safer

Ride a bike or roller blade?


----------



## middie

bike. last time i was on skates i broke my wrist.

montel or maury ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hmmm...Maury...I dont care for either realy but with Maury theres always somethign there, fake as it is, but you know.....

Oprah or Ellen?


----------



## kadesma

ehhh Oprah if I have the TV on...

Without a Trace or Csi Miami?
kadesma


----------



## middie

csi 

mr. ed or green acres ?


----------



## mrsmac

Mr.Ed


The Flintstones or The Jetsons?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Flintsones!!  They ROCK!!!

Fraggile Rock or Muppets?


----------



## mrsmac

Muppets!! Love Miss Piggy.


Beaker or Animal?


----------



## middie

Animal !!!!!!!!!!!

The Swedish Chef or Gonzo ?


----------



## mrsmac

Swedish chef.


Muppets in Space or Muppet Christmas Carol?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Gonzo!!!  My miss PIggy died this past weekend 

Grover or Snuffelupagus?


----------



## middie

hmmmm toughie... christmas carol i think

christmas day or christmas eve ??


----------



## middie

tanis... grover.
didn't hear about miss piggy (

elmo or cookie monster ?


----------



## mrsmac

Snuffelupagus, although it used to make me so sad that no one believed Big Bird about him.


Cookie Monster or  Elmo??


----------



## mrsmac

Hey we are runnning into each other!!! Can you believe Middie we typed the same thing????????


----------



## middie

mrsmac that's scary !!!!!!!!! roflmao

okay okay okay

the count or oscar the grouch ?


----------



## mrsmac

Oscar ( he reminds me of me with PMS!!)

Big Bird or The Eagle from the Muppets?


----------



## middie

big bird

twiddle bugs or bert and ernie ?


----------



## mrsmac

Bert and Ernie (Do you think they're gay? there are people here who think they are TV's first gay couple)

Bear in the big blue house or Teletubbies???


----------



## middie

oh c'mon... how can muppets be gay ???????

neither bear or teletubbies. hate them both.

spongebob squarepants or
beavis and butthead ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Sponge Bob...he's made  his mark in this house!!

Simpsons or Futurama?


----------



## middie

simpsons

mtv or vh1 ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

As for Miss Piggy.....

For my 11th birthday I got a stuffed Miss Piggy as big as I, she had straps on her feet so I could dance with her.  I got her from a friend and years later I found out that it used to be hers but she gave it to me because they couldnt afford to buy me anything for my bday, so she gave me her Miss Piggy.  When we moved in June, I thought I would use my deep freezer for storage, I put all my christmas decorations my tree and a few "prized stuffed animals"  she was one of them.  Anyways, being as Im moving this weekend mom went to put some stuff in the freezer for me to take....oh yeah and the freezer has been outside for 2 1/2 months....well she went to put this bag in there and there was 6 inches of water in it.  So, that's how Miss Piggy died......I guess everythign was full of mold...I didnt want to try to salvage any of it.....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

CMT...do you guys get that there?  sorry I dont watch the others!

old rock or old rock made new


----------



## middie

we do have cmt !

i prefer old rock. nowadays people
trying to "renew" them make them
sound so crappy.

lynard skynard or the van zandt's ? kind of tricky there lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Lynard Skynard!!!  Who the heck are the others?

Kiss or Cinderella (different sides of the board there..sorry)


----------



## mrsmac

Kiss!! My cousin wanted to join the Kiss army!!

Van Halen or Bon Jovi??


----------



## middie

Who the heck are the others. 
one of them sang for skynard
after (ronnie was it?) died in
the plane crash.
and the other for .38 special.
all 3 were brothers.

have to go with bon jovi

quiet riot or ac/dc ?


----------



## kadesma

ac/dc

movie...sci fi or merder mystery?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

murder please!

action or romance?


----------



## pdswife

romance!  Love is great!!

Sci-fi or reality tv?


----------



## Barbara L

Reality.   


Travel shows or Animal shows?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Animal please

Boat or plane trip?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both, but I'll go for plane.


Tennis shoes or flip-flops?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Are flip flops thongs?? If so thongs, it would be un Australian to say otherwise!

slippers or socks?


----------



## KAYLINDA

slippers!

long hair or short?


----------



## mrsmac

On men- short!

Back massage or a facial?


----------



## middie

both !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

manicure or pedicure ?


----------



## Barbara L

Manicure (but a pedicure would be nice too!)


Hand lotion: scented or unscented?



			
				mrsmac said:
			
		

> Are flip flops thongs?? If so thongs, it would be un Australian to say otherwise!


They used to be called thongs here too, but now most people call them flip flops.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

scented






Lumber Jack shows or scuba diving shows ?


----------



## Barbara L

I actually have watched a lumberjack competition!  But I will go with the scuba diving show!


Poker or Go Fish?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Poker sounds good to me ! 











The Cowboy Way or The Vanishing !


----------



## pdswife

I don't know what either is.. but, I like cowboys!  lol

potluck
or sit down fancy dinner?


----------



## mrsmac

Potluck

Pizza or hamburgers?


----------



## crewsk

hamburgers


cake or cookies?


----------



## JessBoBess

cake

Money or love?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

love

looks or humor?


----------



## crewsk

humor


looks or money?


----------



## jkath

depends....are we talking about a man or a bank account statement? lol.

Since either can be construed as shallow, I'll say money, since sometimes nice looking men are jerks.

Sailboat
or
Fishing Boat?


----------



## pdswife

sailboat with a large motor.

Ocean swimming
or pool swimming?


----------



## jkath

Pool 

Rubber Ducky
or
Squirt Gun?


----------



## pdswife

Rubber ducky you're so fun!

Follow a recipe word for word
or read a recipe to get ideas and
then make it your own?


----------



## crewsk

make it my own


vegetable beef soup or vegetable soup?


----------



## pdswife

Add the beef please.


Split pea
or bean with bacon?


----------



## urmaniac13

Split pea..

BLT or bacon cheese burger?


----------



## Bangbang

BLT with lots of bacon

chitlins or hog maws


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dont know what either are, wanna explain?

either of what Bang said or Subway Sub....loaded...mmmm


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes Bang, we would love a little explanation!!
Anyway I would never eat anything that I don't know what the ???? it is, I would go for Subway.

Chicken fajitas or Steak fajitas?


----------



## middie

steak

vcr's or dvr's ?


----------



## mrsmac

VCR cause I still can't work the dvd easily!!

Freaky Friday with Jodie Foster or Lindsay Lohan??


----------



## Piccolina

Jodie Foster

*White onions or red onions?*

(p.s.)
This is my first time in the game...


----------



## mrsmac

Welcome to the game!!

Red onions (we call them spanish onions here, I wonder what they call them in Spain!)

Mad Max or Gladiator??


----------



## kadesma

Mad Max

Bagel dog or hot dog on a stick?


kadesma


----------



## middie

on a stick... never had a bagel dog

apple strudel or cherry ?


----------



## mrsmac

Apple


Wind or rain?


----------



## kadesma

rain

rain or fog?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Fog we don't really get it so its a novelty! 

Lightning or thunder?


----------



## kadesma

both, but love lightening


sleet or hail?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Hail except when my car is out in it!!

Soccer or football (I realise that our European friends will say they are the same but I mean the other football)


----------



## middie

oh american football ?  yes american football all the way !

pumpkin raisin bread or pumpkin roll ?


----------



## Barbara L

pumpkin raisin bread


Boston brown bread with cream cheese or Rye bread with cream cheese?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Brown bread 

Soft white Wonder bread
or Oatmeal bread???


----------



## KAYLINDA

Soft White

Corn or green beans?


----------



## Piccolina

Green beans

* Hot cocoa or chocolate milk?*


----------



## Piccolina

> Fog we don't really get it so its a novelty!


 Mrsmac, I'd be more than happy to ship you buckets of it from Ireland


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Milk Please! 
















Hard Wood OR HARD HEAD ?


----------



## Piccolina

Hard wood, at least that one looks good when you shine it 
*
Ocean or lake?*


----------



## urmaniac13

Ocean, definetely ocean!!  I love it!!

Sailboat or motorboat?


----------



## Piccolina

Motorboat, I'm secretly a speed demon...oh, guess it's not a secret any more 

Fish sticks or pogo sticks?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pogo sticks

water skiing or jet skiing?


----------



## Piccolina

*Water skiing

*Alps or Rockies?


----------



## urmaniac13

Alps!!  I was in the italian alps this summer, I loved it!!

Sound of Music or Sound of Silence?


----------



## Piccolina

*Sound of Silence

*Signing or whispering?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

whispering! Forsure if I were to sign I'd say something I wasnt suppose dto.  You all know how big my mouth...oops, mind is!

Nailpolished or not?


----------



## Piccolina

Nails, only for special days, toes all the time 

(Since you sparked the make-up fire) Lip gloss or lip stick?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Lipstick.....I put the shade of my eye shadow underneathe it then a shimmer color

Black or brown eye liner?


----------



## Piccolina

*Black all the way!!! *

Pierced or clip-ons?


----------



## middie

pierced.

purple or pink ?


----------



## pdswife

purple.. but, not in make up.  ( I haven't owned any of that since I met Paul)


Wild flowers growing every which way
or a very organized garden?


----------



## Piccolina

* Wild flowers growing every which way *

Laying down turf or mowing the lawn?


----------



## pdswife

How about a concrete yard??   

I hate mowing so.. truf!

K-mart or
Walmart?


----------



## Piccolina

* Walmart*

Cucumbers or dill pickles?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cucumbers

petunias or portulacca(sp?)


----------



## pdswife

Petunias!

Pet snakes or
pet rats?


----------



## Maidrite

If you have the Snakes, You have to have the Rats too, so I guess Both, but one of them won't last Long ! 








"MAIDRITE MAN " or just a man ?


----------



## kadesma

why maidrite of course 

tuna or chicken salad?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Chicken

Corn flakes or Rice bubbles?


----------



## kadesma

corn flakes

oat meal of cream of wheat?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Cream of Wheat

Hot chocolate with toast or Coffee with toast?
(we used to dip our toast in H.chocolate when we were kids..mmmmm)


----------



## kadesma

I did the same thing soooo

hot chocolate and toast 
coffee black or with cream and sugar?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

little bit of sugar, unless I go with a flaovoered creamer than no sugar


rice.....soya sauce or butter and salt?


----------



## pdswife

S. sauce please!

Chinese food delivered
or
Pizza delivered??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

CHINESE!!!!  OH how I miss it!!!

plum sauce or sweet and sour?


----------



## kadesma

let's go with sweet and sour

sweet and sour pork or shrimp?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm Pork...I like to dip my shrimp in the plum sauce

egg rolls or spring rolls....
(man Im making myself hungry)


----------



## kadesma

Nuts Tanis I love both now i gotta choose 

egg rolls

garlic chicken or orange chicken?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Thats a tuff one,I haven't ever had Orange Chicken I will Try that !





Fishing or Water Skiing ?


----------



## Piccolina

Water skiing. I'm such a softie, I can't bring myself to fish...even if it's catch and release.


Ice skating or roller blading?


----------



## urmaniac13

Ice skating, definetely ice skating... quadruple axels and Biellman spins... oh, I just had a huge dream before I awoke.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Figure Skating or Speed Skating?


----------



## Piccolina

Figure skating!


High heels or running shoes (sneakers)?


----------



## urmaniac13

Running shoes (don't they call them "Trainers" in Ireland?)  I can't even walk in highheels!!

Tae-Bo or Spinning?


----------



## Piccolina

> Running shoes (don't they call them "Trainers" in Ireland?)


 Lol, I think you might be right Licia, to me they are runners or running shoes....But heels are always my shoe of choice. I think if I was $$$$ I'd have a compulsive shoe buying problem. As it stands that's not an issue 
*
Spinning
*
Spandex or yoga gear?


----------



## urmaniac13

Spandex type tights when I do spinning...Yoga gear?  is it like sari or something???  I also do Body Balance/Flow which has yoga elements among others... but I like baggy fleece with coolmax top when I do non-spinning routine!

(gym/exercise) Group lessons or follow your own routine by yourself?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

routine by slef

trampoline or mats?


----------



## Piccolina

*Mats*

Soft rock or hard rock?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

both........yep both...old and new

How about you?

OLD rock or NEW rock


----------



## Piccolina

Leaning towards old, but I'm a rock girl so I like them both, though I've take hard over soft most days 

DVD's or CD'c?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um.....can you play a dvd in a cd player?  LOL!!!


windex or vinegar/water?


----------



## middie

windex

pledge or old english ?


----------



## mrsmac

Not sure what either is so I'll say pledge! Are they polishes?

Jif or Ajax?


----------



## Maidrite

Ajax !












Robot or Android ?


----------



## kadesma

robot


tacos or burritos

kadesma


----------



## middie

Not sure what either is so I'll say pledge! Are they polishes

yes mrsmac they are polishes


tacos

corn chowder or clam ?


----------



## wasabi

Clam chowder, please.

White bread or whole wheat?


----------



## kadesma

whole wheat

ham and cheese on wheat or tuna on wheat?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tuna please, with some onions!  lol


Pear or peach sorbet?


----------



## kadesma

peach please

want celery in there too?  I already put in the onion...

corned beef or pastrami?

kadesma


----------



## middie

corned beef

tomato basil bread or pumpernickle ?


----------



## Piccolina

> tomato basil bread or pumpernickle ?


Both please, Middie  But just one, hmmmmmm, pumpernickle.


Scrambled or fried (eggs that is )?


----------



## mrsmac

Fried

Sunnyside up or easy over?


----------



## Piccolina

*Over easy*

 food cake or  food cake?


----------



## mrsmac

Devils food (I am a chocolate addict!!)

Apple or apricot danish?


----------



## Piccolina

*Apple* (though I love cherry!!!)

Powdered or sugared doughnut?


----------



## mrsmac

Sugared (not really sure what powdered is)


Pineapple donut or jam?


----------



## Piccolina

> (not really sure what powdered is)


When it's covered in icing sugar (as opposed to "sugared" which to me means regular granulated sugar).

*Jam *(Mmmmmmmmmmm, doughnuts! )

*Milk or dark chocolate? *


----------



## mrsmac

Aha another Simpsons fan!!


Milk chocolate!!!


Cadbury or Nestles chocolate (assuming you have them)


----------



## Piccolina

> Aha another Simpsons fan!!


Through and through! It's the great universal love! 



> Cadbury or Nestles chocolate (assuming you have them)


 Got both on this end, hmmmmm I think Cadbury for their hot cocoa and that milk chocolate bar with hazelnuts in it. 

Mashed potatoes or baked spuds?


----------



## mrsmac

Got both on this end, hmmmmm I think Cadbury for their hot cocoa and that milk chocolate bar with hazelnuts in it. 


You and I could be twins!!!!! Hazelnut chocolate is my absolute favourite!!!!!!!!!!!


Baked spuds although I do like a really nice mash with lots of butter.


Roast chicken or beef?


----------



## jkath

Beef, please 

Spanikopita
or
Baklava?

(I'm feeling rather international today!)


----------



## kadesma

baklava

peanut or cashew brittle?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

peanut brittle (with hot peppers in it for kick)

Creamy Asparagus Soup
or
Asparagus with lemon cream sauce?


----------



## kadesma

creamy asparagus soup

asparagus with mayo or lemon butter?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

lemon butter

Lemon Bar Cookies
or
Chocolate Chip Bar Cookies?


----------



## Barbara L

Both, but today--lemon bars


Stuffed green chiles (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15323) or stuffed bell peppers?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Stuffed Green bell peppers ! 









  Fear Factor Version !
Big Black Hairy Spiders, 
 or
       Bull Snouts ?


----------



## kadesma

big black hairy spiders please 


meat loaf or stew?


kadesma


----------



## Alix

Stew for me.


Cornbread or corn muffins?


----------



## Piccolina

Corn bread - mmmmm, with homemade jam!

Corn on the cob or creamed corn?


----------



## mrsmac

Creamed corn (on toast yum)

Asparagus or artichoke?


----------



## kadesma

Hard to choose, but today, artichoke 

artichoke with mayo for dipping or butter?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

mayo!!!

carrots... 
cooked or
raw?


----------



## KAYLINDA

raw

chocolate or white cake?


----------



## Cyberchef

White - if it isn't too dry!

Ready-made or Scratch?


----------



## mrsmac

Scratch definitely.

Icing or un iced?


----------



## jkath

un-iced 

Proscuitto
or
black forest ham?


----------



## pdswife

Proscuitto

The Tinman
or the scarecrow?


----------



## Maidrite

Thats Tuff, I act more like the ScareCrow and Weight more like tin man, ok I know I am the lion !  




Head screwed on backwards or Just a Total Disaster ?


----------



## pdswife

disaster.

zucchini bread 
or banana bread
Toasted or not?


----------



## Maidrite

Banana Bread not toasted thank you ! 









Salesman or Skipper ?


----------



## Piccolina

Skipper, but I was always more of a Ginger fan 

Coconut milk or pineapple juice?


----------



## mrsmac

Skipper


Maryanne or Ginger? (You made me think of Gilligan's Island)


----------



## mrsmac

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Skipper, but I was always more of a Ginger fan
> 
> Coconut milk or pineapple juice?


Whoops we've both come in at the same time!!


Pineapple juice


Maryanne or Ginger?


----------



## Piccolina

> Whoops we've both come in at the same time!!


 LOL!!! Great minds, eh?!

I'll let someone else answer your question, as I already said "Ginger" in my post


----------



## mrsmac

I think we do think alike! 
I accept your Ginger answer.

Less than 2 children or more than 2?


----------



## Piccolina

> Less than 2 children or more than 2?


Hmmmmmmm, there's a real head scratcher....Okay, as a childless person I'm going to say less than 2 (but it's really 50/50!!!)

Cotton candy (fairy floss) or candy corn?


----------



## mrsmac

Fairy floss (the girls even have a fairy floss maker!)

Wedges or fries?


----------



## Piccolina

> Wedges or fries?


 Ohhhh, hard call...wedges, but only by an inch, and they have to be really crispy on the outsid. When I was a kid I remember some of the stores selling these as "mojos"...wonder if they did that in other places too?

Snow boots or flip-flops?


----------



## mrsmac

Since we don't get snow I will have to say thongs (flip flops)

Raking leaves or shovelling snow?


----------



## Piccolina

> Since we don't get snow I will have to say thongs


No snow - yikes, as a Canadian that is hard to imagine 


One piece or two piece? (LOL, or just a big beach blanket to hide anything you're wearing to the beach under )


----------



## mrsmac

I truly would prefer some kind of neck to knee suit in a slimming black but at a pinch since I live in a very summer oriented country- a  two piece that covers all my stomach and flatteringly ruches over the worst bulges!!!! (Thats more information than you probably wanted!!!)

Snowman or sand castle?


----------



## Piccolina

> I truly would prefer some kind of neck to knee suit in a slimming black but at a pinch since I live in a very summer oriented country- a two piece that covers all my stomach and flatteringly ruches over the worst bulges!!!!


 _Don't worry I hear you 100% on that one!!_! 

Snowman, I love snow so long as it's not a blizzard or such, where someone's life could be in danger.

Renting a movie or going to the theater (cinema)?


----------



## mrsmac

I love the idea of snow since I've only ever seen it a few times in my life.


I love going to the movies but its got so expensive now that we mostly rent a movie. We have a cinema called Gold Class which I love as a treat- its for over 18s only and they have a bar and really nice hot food like wedges and dips and pizza. The seats are these huge velvet recliners which can lie right down and have a footrest too, bliss!!


Read or watch TV?


----------



## Maidrite

I don't know how to read very well, so I chose TV !















bioastronautics   or 
electioneer ?


----------



## pdswife

bio..  I think

easy or
hard questions?


----------



## kadesma

hard, not that I'd know the answer, but, I can pretend oral or written exams?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Written exams


Multiple Choice or True/False?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

True or false (better odds)

English essay or maths test?


----------



## JessBoBess

Essay.

Main course or dessert?


----------



## luvs

definately main course.

salad or soup?


----------



## crewsk

soup during cold weather, salad during hot but I do prefer soup


hot wings or not so hot wings?


----------



## Piccolina

> hot wings or not so hot wings?


Lol, not so hot wings (I think honey-garlic have to be my very fav) 

Ice cream in a cone or in a dish (aka, cone-less)?


----------



## crewsk

cone- sugar or waffle preferably


banana split or sundae?


----------



## Piccolina

> cone- sugar or waffle preferably


Me too!

Sundae for sure! 

Hot fudge or caramel sauce?


----------



## crewsk

BOTH!! But if I have to choose, caramel


nuts on a sundae- crushed peanuts or the wet walnuts?


----------



## urmaniac13

toasted walnuts, definetely not wet...

strawberry sauce or caramel over your sundae?


----------



## Piccolina

> BOTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I have to choose, caramel


Totally Crews, throw some strawberry and marshmallow sauce on there too! Oh and some chopped nuts, sprinkles, cookie crumbles - yah, I'm a kid at heart still! 
*
crushed peanuts

*Hard ice cream or soft serve?


----------



## crewsk

IC, you're making me crave a big messy sundae!! 


I like both, but I think I like hard the best, it dosen't seem to melt as fast.


one cherry or 2?


----------



## Piccolina

> one cherry or 2?


Glad we we're both girls Crews  Or this could go rather rated R....

*2, I love cherries!*

Whipping cream on a sundae or not?


----------



## crewsk

Gee, my mind wasn't even in the gutter until you said that!  


with lots of whipped cream!


mint chocolate chip or cookies & cream ice cream?


----------



## Piccolina

> Gee, my mind wasn't even in the gutter until you said that!


 I know!  Just teasing yah 

cookies & cream ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Love it!)

Strawberry ice cream or raspberry ripple?


----------



## crewsk

strawberry, with BIG pieces of strawberries


butter pecan or pistachio ice cream?


----------



## mrsmac

Butter pecan

Waffle cone or plain?


----------



## kadesma

waffle

rocky road or double chocolate fudge cone?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Double chocolate fudge cone

Gelato or icecream?


----------



## kadesma

Gelato

panna cotta or just plain ol custard?


kadesma


----------



## middie

panna cotta

pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds ?


----------



## kadesma

sunflower seeds

bread pudding or rice pudding?

kadesma


----------



## middie

hard choice but i'm going with bread

autumn or spring ?


----------



## pdswife

spring!!! It means summer is right around the corner.


Sun roof 
or convertable?


----------



## middie

convertible !

corvette or mustang ?
(answer correctly)


----------



## mrsmac

I'm scared of being wrong but I'm going with Mustang.

I was going to say Holden or Ford but only an Australian would get it.

So  station wagon or sedan?


----------



## jkath

sedan
Your car's color:

Family Car Blue
or
Midlife Crisis Red?


----------



## crewsk

midlife crisis red (my car is silver though )


car or truck?


----------



## mrsmac

car  

automatic or manual?


----------



## crewsk

automatic, I can't drive a manual


boat or jet ski?


----------



## mrsmac

I can't drive a manual either!

Boat (I am too scared to go on a jetski!!)

Firm mattress or soft ?


----------



## luvs

soft.

laugh or smile?


----------



## Piccolina

> laugh or smile?


Great question luvs, I pondered this one for a while actually and concluded smile , but it was a hard choice.

*A kiss or a hug?*


----------



## crewsk

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I can't drive a manual either!
> 
> Boat (I am too scared to go on a jetski!!)


 
I flipped a jetski the first time I ever rode on one. Not a fun experience! Luckly I was only sratched & brused up a little from the little tree I landed on top of.

 hug, you can get & give those to anyone


walk in the park or on the beach?


----------



## Piccolina

Beach for sure! I love gazing at the water, and if it's warm enough walking barefoot in the sand. I grew up around beaches, great as parks are beaches win out in my heart 

Bike ride or horseback riding?


----------



## crewsk

horseback riding, it makes me feel closer to nature & calm


read a book or listen to music?


----------



## middie

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I'm scared of being wrong but I'm going with Mustang.
> 
> I was going to say Holden or Ford but only an Australian would get it.
> 
> So station wagon or sedan?


 
mrsmac you answered correctly !! lol

crewsk i'll take music

garlic salt or garlic powder ?


----------



## kadesma

powder

veggie beef soup or creamy leek soup?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Creamy leek (Yum!! with potato and bacon even better)

Tomato or chicken soup?


----------



## kadesma

tomato, emmm with saltines emmmmmchicken pot pie or chicken and dumplings?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Chicken with dumplings.

Raisin toast or plain?


----------



## crewsk

raisin toast


toast with butter or jam?


----------



## Piccolina

Jam! (or cinnamon & sugar)


Carrot sticks or celery sticks?


----------



## kadesma

celery sticks

celery stuffed with cream cheese or peanut butter?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Hmmm, can I cheat and say cheese whiz  Failing that peanut butter, and yes raisin "ants" are required 

Tomatoes; raw or cooked?


----------



## kadesma

emmm both 

scalloped potatoes or fried potatoes?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Scalloped potatoes all the way (oooohhhhh now I'm craving them!)

Chives or bacon bits on your baked potato?


----------



## kadesma

chives 

twiced baked  with the works or single baked with the works
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Twiced baked  with the works! (Luv the crispy skins! Well worth the extra bit of effort, if you have the time.)

Butter or sour cream (on your baked spud)?


----------



## kadesma

butter 

pancakes or waffles?

Kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Pancakes (or crepes!) with (this is sort of a Russian thing) berry jam of some sort and sour cream (trust me it is divine! )

Sausage patties or links?


----------



## kadesma

links

eggs over easy or over firm?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Over-firm (well, I think that scrambled  would be my first choice).

Hard boiled or soft boiled eggs?


----------



## middie

hard

salami or pepperoni ?


----------



## kadesma

hard boiled


bacon and eggs or ham and eggs?

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

oops sorry middie


salami
 pastrami or corned beef?


kadesma


----------



## middie

bacon and eggs

corned beef

tortellini or manicotti ?


----------



## kadesma

tortellini

ravioli or stuffed shells?

kadesma


----------



## middie

shells

pizza or chicken wings ?


----------



## Piccolina

Pizza (though I couldn't help but be reminded of a variety of pizza I've seen before called "Buffalo wing" which combines the best of both! )

Peanut butter or jam?


----------



## kadesma

jam 


cream puffs or eclairs?

kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

eclairs

french fries or onion rings


----------



## kadesma

onion rings, battered  not the breadcrumb kind

cheeseburger or bacon burger?

Kadesma


----------



## middie

bacon AND cheese lol

peppered bacon or maple ?


----------



## kadesma

peppered

burger with thousand dressing or burger with,mayo and mustard and ketchup?

kadesma


----------



## luvs

mayo/mustard/ketchup

caramel apple or candy appple


----------



## DragonflyD

caramel

potatoe salad or macaroni salad


----------



## Maidrite

Potato Salad Please!  


Green Beans or Lima Beans ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Green beans, always!*


Spinach or cabbage (prepared however you prefer)?


----------



## luvs

ohhhhhh, i love both! 

spinach salad or romaine lettuce?


----------



## Piccolina

Romaine lettuce (which the Brits call "cos") 

Bacon bits or croutons?


----------



## middie

croutons

pears or peaches ?


----------



## kadesma

peaches


peach pie or pumpkin pie?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

pumpkin pie!  (singing) "we'll pass around the coffee and the pump-kin pie"...........

Carving a Jack 'O Lantern
or
Carving a Turkey


----------



## kadesma

the jack o'lantern


turkey sandwich with the works even cranberry sauce or turkey pot pie?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

turkey sandwich with the cranberry sauce!  

watermelon or cantalope?


----------



## kadesma

Watermelon

Chocolate cake or angel food cake?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

chocolate cake

Would you like your chocolate cake:

warmed, with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge
or
room temp with hot caramel sauce and nuts on top?


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Cake Warmed, with Vanilla Ice Cream and Hot Fudge...........  






Sardines  or Pate' on Crackers ?


----------



## mrsmac

Pate definitely!

Pizza with or without anchovies?


----------



## Piccolina

Without anchovies, for me please....Though they really aren't as bad as they are cracked up to be...usually just too salty for my taste...anchovie paste can be a good substitute in some recipes if you're not a fan of the whole fish.

Do you like your fish baked or fried/seared?


----------



## kadesma

fried 

sole or orange roughy?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

orange roughy - yum!


Salmon or bass?


----------



## Maidrite

Salmon !







 Bug an Angel   Food Cake
or
Chocolate Covered Grasshopper Legs ?


----------



## crewsk

Grasshopper legs, at least they're covered in chocolate! 


potted meat or Spam?


----------



## Maidrite

I Like Both but Barbara makes a really good Spam Sandwich Spread !




OK THESE ARE REAL !
MAYBE PG-13 below this line !
.....................................................................................................
























































FEAR FACTOR TIME!
Not trying to be naughty just funny recipes are at !  www.cooks.com 
Codfish Balls  
or   
Yucki Stuff  ?


----------



## middie

yucki stuff sounds better to me, there's doritos in it !

meatloaf or meatballs ?


----------



## kadesma

meatballs

big meatballs or teeny ones?

kadesma


----------



## crewsk

teeny ones


spaghetti & meatballs or fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## kadesma

alfredo


Marinara or meat sauce?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

meat sauce

spaetzle
or
knish?


----------



## urmaniac13

I had to look up "knish" but they look good, I would love to give it a go if I can find it... as for spatzles I didn't particularly care for it, so I would boldly go with knish even though until a couple of minutes ago I had never even heard of it!! 

Long pasta (like spaghetti, linguini or tagliatelle) or short pasta (fusilli, penne, farfalle etc.)?


----------



## kadesma

long pasta

pasta amatraciana (sp) or pesto?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

pesto

Parmesan or Romano cheese?


----------



## jkath

romano!

banana split
or
mudpie?


----------



## kadesma

mud pie


brownies or blondies?
kadesma


----------



## jkath

Since I can't have both, I'll take brownies

macadamia nuts
or
hazelnuts?


----------



## crewsk

macadamia


white chocolate macadamia cookies or chocolate chip?


----------



## kadesma

Chocolate chip


 Chocolate Truffles or toffee,?
kadesma


----------



## luvs

toffee. it's so sweet though, tee-hee, that i make that face that you make after biting into a lemon when i eat toffee.

broccoli cheese soup or bean soup?


----------



## kadesma

bean



french onion or garlic soup?



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

french onion

tylenol or aspirin?


----------



## Maidrite

Aspirin PLease 












Are You Ready ?
















Wang (CHONG) Tongs  
              or  

Christmas Smellies ? 
                                                    This is what you win for playing the Game here a Recipe ! Yea!


SMELLY PLAY DOUGH  

2 c. flour
1 c. salt
2 c. water with food coloring added
4 tsp. cream of tartar
2 tbsp. oil
2 tsp. almond, vanilla, orange, mint, etc., extract
Add all ingredients. Cook over medium heat until dough is formed into ball. Store in container with lid.


----------



## Piccolina

*Christmas Smellies 


**Pumpkin pie or apple pie?*
*
*


----------



## crewsk

apple


chicken pot pie or chicken & dumplin's?


----------



## pdswife

apple

apple pie with two reg crusts or
apple pie with a crumb topping?


----------



## Piccolina

> apple pie with two reg crusts or
> apple pie with a crumb topping?


 Hard call, probably two crusts, as I'm a big pastry fan...I often sprinkle sugar into the top crust for extra sweetness and to give it that nice glistening look 



> Chicken pot pie or chicken & dumplin's?


 Pot pie is one of my fav foods ever!...Love them both dearly though!

*Chicken/ turkey pot pie or beef pot pie?*


----------



## pdswife

beef

When your sick...
Wait on me hand and foot
or
Leave me the heck alone?


----------



## Barbara L

If I'm at the point where I'm sick and am snuggling on the couch, then wait on me hand and foot.  But if I'm throwing up or have a headache or kidney stone pain--LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!!!!


Someone to cook for you or someone to clean for you?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Some one to clean for me! I hate doing that!!


foot or back massage?


----------



## pdswife

Foot.  Please!  I love them.


Wizard of Oz
or
The sound of music??


----------



## kadesma

book--Oz

movie--sound of music


chicken noodle or beef noodle soup?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken noodle  ('Tis the soup season!)

Chilli or chowder?


----------



## middie

chilli

hawaiian pizza or
bbq chicken ?


----------



## Piccolina

Hawaiian pizza (though I love both for sure!)
*
Hawaiian Punch or Sunny Delight?*


----------



## crewsk

Sunny D


rain or snow?


----------



## middie

rain please (though i hate that too)

country or city ?


----------



## crewsk

country, I want a big farm with horses, cows, chickens, goats, the whole 9 yards.


mountians or ocean?


----------



## middie

never been to the ocean so i'm going to say ocean.
or mountains OVERLOOKING an ocean !!!!!!
yeah i like that much better !

stargazing or peoplewatching ?


----------



## crewsk

people watching, you can see some really interesting stuff doing that.


shopping for shoes or clothes?


----------



## kadesma

clothes 

sweaters or sweat shirts?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

absolutely sweaters! i don't think i own any sweatshirts.

pens or pencils?


----------



## jkath

pens

gel pens 
or
ball point?


----------



## mrsmac

Gel pens

black or blue pen for writing


----------



## Piccolina

*Black!!!*

Pencil crayons or felt pens (markers)?


----------



## kadesma

pencil crayons


pastels or charcoal sketchs?




kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

*Pastels

Pink erasers or white ones?**
*


----------



## kadesma

pink



bold colors or soft?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Soft

Yellow based colours or blue based?


----------



## MochaBean04

wall calander or day by day calander?  lol


----------



## Maidrite

To MRSMAC Blue Based but I like Yellow too! 


MochaBean04  Day by Day !




Dumpster Dive or Privy Dig ?


----------



## kadesma

yeesh, yukky phooey eeeeeewwwww  dumpster dive I guess 

And on a lighter note  
soft boiled eggs or hard boiled?


kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

neither, ewww!!   Sorry, cj, I hate boiled eggs.  

Cashews or almonds?


----------



## KAYLINDA

mmmmm  Cashews!

strawberries or hot fudge?


----------



## Bangbang

hot fudge

sweetbreads or pig ears


----------



## mrsmac

Errr yuk!!! No to both please.

Bacon or ham?


----------



## cara

bacon!

Ice tea or Coke?


----------



## mrsmac

Coke

Vanilla coke or regular?


----------



## cara

regular! vanilla... *urgh*

roses or cornflower?


----------



## middie

roses

carnations or tulips ?


----------



## kadesma

roses


apple fritter or cream cheee danish?

kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

apple fritter


dill pickles or sweet pickles

DragonflyD


----------



## kadesma

Dill


mustard and mayo or mustard and ketchup?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Mustard and ketchup


Hot dog relish (green/yellow) or hamburger relish (red)?


----------



## pdswife

hotdog/green.

Drive to the airport and park 
or take a taxi?


----------



## Piccolina

This question is sort of one sided for me, as I don't have a car, so...*Taxi* 


Bus or subway?


----------



## mrsmac

Bus, i hate trains.

Rollercoaster or merry go round?


----------



## Piccolina

> Rollercoaster or merry go round?


For some reason this question strikes me as one you'd be asked on a personality test, seems to be a subtle way of asking "outgoing" (the roller coaster) or reserved and keen on playing it safe (the merry-go-round)...That said I'd already disprove what I just wrote by picking _*roller coaster* _

*Popcorn or a candy/caramel apple?*


----------



## jkath

hmmm...I don't eat either, but the popcorn seems better, I think...

Toasted Hazelnut Brown Sugar Cookies
or
Dark Chocolate chip-adorned Chocolate cookies?


----------



## urmaniac13

*Toasted Hazelnut Brown Sugar Cookies*
I love hazelnuts, but (call me weird!!) chocolate flavour is not particularly my favourite, I love eating chocolate themselves, but when it comes to ice cream, desserts, cakes etc. I always opt for something non choc.... not that I DISLIKE them, just that I prefer other flavours....

*Willy Wonka & the Chocolate factory(original) or Charlie & the Chocolate factory(the new one)?*


----------



## pdswife

The old one!!!  The new one is tooo freaky!

James and the giant peach
or Charlie and the chocolate factory?


----------



## luvs

oh, i love them both. 

tv or books?


----------



## mrsmac

Books (but i do love my TV too)

The Apprentice or Idol ?


----------



## Piccolina

The apprentice, if only for Trump's hair 


Would you rather have to survive in a forest or a tropical island?


----------



## kadesma

forest


weeping willow or old oak tree?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

_Weeping willow. I love them to bits, so hauntingly romantic and reminiscent of Jane Austin (to me).

_
*Fake Christmas tree or the real deal? *


----------



## kadesma

real deal, messy needles and all 

silver and crystal  decorations or traditional ornaments for tree?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

kadesma said:
			
		

> real deal, messy needles and all


 Totally you need that pine smell to really tie the festive feeling together (lol, or at least I do )

I was torn between the two choices; my tree is always a hodge-podge of old and new, but I think traditional ornaments win out. (Though I've always wanted to do one of those amazing colour scheme trees like you see in department stores - so dazzlingly beautiful!)

*Star or angel on the top of the tree?*


----------



## middie

star (reminds me of childhood)

fireplace or wood burner ?


----------



## Piccolina

Fireplace...how cosy!
*
Eggnog or mulled wine?*


----------



## jkath

eggnog  (*hic*)

bailey's irish creme
or
chamboard raspberry liquer?


----------



## Barbara L

I've never tried either, but I'll say Bailey's


Bean with Bacon soup or tomato soup?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

oh those soups are both so good! I'll take tomato right now.

Cantaloupe
or 
Honeydew?


----------



## mamabear

Canteloupe


strawberries or cherries?


----------



## tweedee

cherries

peaches or apricots?


----------



## mrsmac

peaches

Plums or pears?


----------



## urmaniac13

To eat it as is pears, for jam plums!

wild berries or tropical fruits?


----------



## Piccolina

Wild berries please! Yummy, an endless source of creative possibilities 


Chicken burger or beef burger?


----------



## mamabear

beef burger


coffee...black or with cream and sugar?


----------



## KAYLINDA

coffee black...or with cream....no sugar!

mexican food or italian food?


----------



## Piccolina

*Italian food! (Hmmmm, wonder why I'm biased there?! )*








*Chinese food or Japanese food?*


----------



## luvs

Japanese food. yum!

sushi or sashimi?


----------



## cara

sushi  

pizza or pasta?


----------



## mrsmac

Pizza

Garlic bread or herb bread??


----------



## kadesma

garlic

wheat or rye bread?

kadesma


----------



## middie

wheat

pumpkin or pecan pie ?


----------



## kadesma

pumpkin

savory crepes or dessert crepes?

kadesma


----------



## middie

dessert

pancakes or waffles ?


----------



## kadesma

waffles

maple or blackberry syrup?

kadesma


----------



## MochaBean04

maple


apple cider or juice?


----------



## middie

depends on my mood

plain cranberry juice or cranberry peach ?


----------



## mrsmac

I have never tasted either, but i think with peach might be nicer.

Grape juice or apple/blackcurrant juice?


----------



## Piccolina

Apple black/currant...I didn't know that you have that in Sydney too! It's very popular in the UK and Ireland, though I can't recall seeing it in NA? It's a lovely, sweet juice I think 

*Orange juice or grapefruit juice?*


----------



## crewsk

orange juice


apples or pears?


----------



## middie

apples

clementines or tangerines ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Tangerines* 
*
Red/purple grapes or green/white ones?*


----------



## middie

red/purple

mango or guava ?


----------



## luvs

i love both but i think guava.

pumpkins or gourds?


----------



## Piccolina

*Pumpkin*




*
Eggplant or zucchini?*


----------



## MochaBean04

*zucchini*

*wine or champaine*


----------



## mrsmac

Champagne definitely!

Rum or Vodka?


----------



## luvs

wine

vodka, mrsm

spaghetti or fettucine?


----------



## mrsmac

Fettucine

Bolognaise sauce or  vegetable sauce?


----------



## middie

bolognaise

ravioli or manicotti ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Manicotti!

The real thing..or generic?


----------



## kadesma

depends   Oh, real thing



bakery or homemade breads?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

bakery. but i do like to make my own bread now and then.

'pop' or 'soda'?


----------



## MochaBean04

POP lol

creamed corn or corn off the cob


----------



## tweedee

corn off the cob

green beans cooked plain or green beans cooked with bacon and new potatoes?


----------



## MochaBean04

green beans cooked with bacon and new potatoes?

bacon and eggs or sasuage and eggs


----------



## SierraCook

sausage and eggs

Denver Omelet (ham, bellpepper, onion, and cheese) or Spanish Omelet (salsa, cheese, green chilies, and ground beef)?


----------



## MochaBean04

Spanish Omelet (salsa, cheese, green chilies, and ground beef)?

Hot Medium or Mild


----------



## mrsmac

Mild

Cooked or raw mushrooms?


----------



## middie

neither ew *shudder*

cd's or cassette tapes ?


----------



## jkath

gee, Middie, you forgot the 8-tracks!

I'll take a cd 'cause it doesn't have to be rewound at the end!

Barbie
or
Skipper?


----------



## Maidrite

I HATE BOTH, I HAD GI JOES AS A KID AND WAS THE YOUNGEST. MY SISTERS KEPT TAKING THEM FOR BOYFRIENDS FOR THEIR BARBIES. 
THOUGH COME TO THINK ABOUT IT, I DO LOVE MY "BARBIE" MORE THAN WORDS CAN SAY ! DON'T CALL HER THAT THOUGH, SHE JUST LIKES HER NAME (BARBARA) YOU NEVER HEARD IT FROM ME ! 
So BARBARA WINS !  with maidrite ? I am not sure I would go that far !  

Land Rover or Hummer ?


----------



## middie

gee, Middie, you forgot the 8-tracks!

I'll take a cd 'cause it doesn't have to be rewound at the end!


oh shoot jkath... forgot the record player too !!!!!! lol

land rover maidrite

shoestring fries or steak fries ?


----------



## PA Baker

shoestring fries!

Fries with seasonings or with just salt

(oh, man am I hungry for fries now! )


----------



## middie

either one works for me ! lol

t-bone or ribeye ?


----------



## kadesma

ribeye

with steak sauce or garlic butter?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Garlic butter

Rare, medium or well done steak?


----------



## crewsk

medium rare


fish or chicken?


----------



## Maidrite

Med. Well please!










Brains or Brawn ?


----------



## Maidrite

crewsk said:
			
		

> medium rare
> 
> 
> fish or chicken?


 



FISH!!!!!!!!







GOOD LOOKING OR LOOKING GOOD ?


----------



## kadesma

looking goooooood  

cedar or camphor chests? ( for storage) 


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

*Cedar *

Hot tub or (indoor) whirl pool bath tub?


----------



## kadesma

whirl pool bath



bath salts or oils?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Oils (essential oils!)

*Candle light or star light?*


----------



## kadesma

star light



unsented or sented candles?


kadesma


----------



## middie

scented

vanilla scent or lemon ?


----------



## Maidrite

Vanilla SCENT PLEASE !








Robots or Aliens ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Aliens!  A nice little green one please...lol.

Hurricanes or tornadoes?


----------



## middie

i'll pass on both

comets or shooting stars ?


----------



## luvs

comets.

sunshine or snow?


----------



## SierraCook

undoubtably, sunshine!!   

checkers or chess?


----------



## middie

checkers

pinball or skeeball ?


----------



## mrsmac

Pinball

X box or PS2?


----------



## luvs

um, i don't think i've played both, so i'll go with x-box.

old-school nintendo from the 80's or pong?


----------



## mrsmac

What's Pong? I'll have to say 80s Nintnedo.

Pac man or Space Invaders?


----------



## middie

pac man !

cold or hot breakfasts ?


----------



## Maidrite

Hot  for hot Cold for cold ! 











Beat me with a Bat or Board ?


----------



## cara

definitely the bat 

cold and dry autumn weather or warmer and wet?


----------



## urmaniac13

I would like it warm and dry!!  huh? that is not a right answer?... um...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  okay I would have to go with cold and dry... not that I am big on a cold weather but we just had it with all the rain we have been having here in Rome this autumn!!

Do you dream of a white christmas or
"surfer christmas" (as in Australia!!)??


----------



## Piccolina

White Christmas..._Just like the ones I used to know, where the tree tops glisten, and children listen, to hear sleigh bells in the snow.

_Any other day of the year I'd love a tropical paradise, but come Christmas (and perhaps this is just the Canadian in me) I always want snow!

Rainbow or a thunder and lightening storm?


----------



## pdswife

THunder!!!!! And lots of it!!!

Sushi or grilled salmon?


----------



## kadesma

sushi

scallops or shrimp?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Shrimp...(can I have them stuffed please?)

smoking or drinking?


----------



## middie

smoking. 

sleepless in seattle or
you have mail ?


----------



## DragonflyD

sleepless in seattle

forest gump or Big

DragonflyD


----------



## Cyberchef

....forest gump

pie with ice cream or whipped cream?


----------



## luvs

pie with whipped cream

handmade whipped cream or redi-whip?


----------



## Cyberchef

Oh, hand-whipped for sure!!!!

potatoes - baked or mashed?


----------



## middie

mashed

latkes or hashbrowns ?


----------



## pdswife

hashbrowns.

Soft boiled or hard boiled eggs??


----------



## luvs

soft boiled!

egg salad or tuna salad?


----------



## SierraCook

tuna

stuffing or mashed potatoes?


----------



## luvs

depends on the meal. both are pretty good.

gravy or butter on your potatoes?


----------



## mrsmac

butter 

Hamburger or chicken burger?


----------



## middie

hamburger

chicken paprikash or
beef stroganoff ?


----------



## pdswife

Beef stroganoff pretty please!

Beef stroganoff over rice or noodles?


----------



## middie

egg noodles

chicken noodle soup or
potato soup ?


----------



## pdswife

chicken noodle!

clam chowder or
bean with bacon?


----------



## KAYLINDA

clam chowder

books or magazines?


----------



## pdswife

books.


hard copy books 
or books on tape?


----------



## luvs

regular books.

comedy or drama?


----------



## pdswife

Drama ( with a love story included)


Musicals or regualar plays?


----------



## lawchick04

musicals.

love or money?


----------



## pdswife

LOVE.. pure and simple.

Money or health?


----------



## middie

why can't i have both ??????????

dresses or jeans ?


----------



## Piccolina

Dresses (would wearing a denim dress be in violation of the question? )

Cordory or linen pants?


----------



## luvs

corduroy (i have 4 new pairs now for the fall season. just got another pair the other night )

jeans or sweats?


----------



## pdswife

Sweats are so much more comfy.

turtle necks or sweaters?


----------



## mrsmac

sweaters

mittens or gloves?


----------



## MochaBean04

mitten gloves. . aka paperboy mittens or paper boy gloves lol i dont know

board games or card games


----------



## Maidrite

BLACK LEATHER GLOVES and 3 Foot of snow for Christmas please ! 


I always hate that yellow colored snow for making snow ice cream, It smells funny and Tastes Awful!  


Can I choose Both Board Games and Card Games ? If I have to Choose it is Board Games !

REtread Tires or Fix a Flat ?


----------



## luvs

call one of the guys! 

cell phone....
have one or don't?


----------



## tweedee

Have one

Banana cream pie or Banana pudding?


----------



## Maidrite

Banana Pudding Please ! 






Motorcycle or 4 wheeler ?


----------



## tweedee

Motorcycle


Television or Computer?


----------



## mrsmac

Tough choice, I think I'd have to say television but its very close.

Dukes of Hazard movie or TV series?


----------



## pdswife

Ick. Neither one for me please.

Richard Gere 
or Tom Cruise


----------



## MochaBean04

humm id have to say Richard Gere

Julia Roberts or Kate Hudson


----------



## middie

julia. she has such a cute personality to her

the little mermaid or
finding nemo ?


----------



## kadesma

nemo

Ellen or Roseanne, who's the funniest?



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

I don't know Ellen...so I'll say Roseanne...she cracks me up.

expensive or cheap jewelry?


----------



## Piccolina

I'm super sensative to nickel, so as long as jewelry is nickel free, I'm not picky in the least. Lol, never really had any expensive bling, so I'll say cheap or rather "ecconomical" 

(Just for the sake of it ) Diamonds or pearls?


----------



## kadesma

diamonds...PLEASE 


rubies or emeralds?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love rubies (I have a couple in my wedding band), but I'll pick emeralds, which were my mom's birthstone.


newspaper or magazine?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

debatable..... newspaper when i'm eating, magazines otherwise.

vogue or gourmet magazine?


----------



## kadesma

gourmet


breakfast out or breakfast in bed?


kadesma


----------



## middie

depends on my mood.

brunch or lunch ?


----------



## pdswife

Lunch.. late in the afternoon


get up for a midnight snack
or sleep through the night??


----------



## middie

again that depends... if i'm up i'll snack, but once i'm asleep i won't wake up for hours, i'm a very heavy sleeper.

milk or juice ?


----------



## pdswife

Milk please.   

pay cash
or use a credit/debit card?


----------



## middie

i hate spending money either way lol

cool and sunny or hot and rainy ?


----------



## pdswife

cool and sunny.  Today it's cold and rainy...boo-hoo

buy it new
or go to the garage sale?


----------



## mrsmac

Buy it new.

Craft show or motor show??


----------



## Dina

Craft show

Pampered Chef or Emeril cookware?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't have either here ao you choose!!

Hot cinnamon donuts or pretzel?


----------



## kadesma

pretzel, with cheese 


grilled cheese on white or rye?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

white

edam or jarlsberg cheese?


----------



## kadesma

jarlsberg


provolone or mozzarella?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

mozzarella

lorraine swiss or regular?


----------



## mrsmac

regular

Camenbert or brie??


----------



## pdswife

brie please.

lap top
or
desk top?


----------



## mrsmac

desk top

cordless mouse or not?


----------



## pdswife

NOT!!!! ( I've had nothing but trouble with the cordless ones!!!!!)

eat dinner at the table
or on the couch in front of the tv?


----------



## luvs

at the table

if you're eating alone:
make a fancy meal or settle for stale saltines and warm beer?


----------



## kadesma

beer and crackers 


lemon tart or raspberry?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Lemon

chocolate custard or regular?


----------



## kadesma

regular

oatmeal cookies with raisins or with chocolate chips?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

chocolate chips

Shower or bath?


----------



## kadesma

bath


rain and a cuppa hot tea or summer and lemonade?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

rain and tea for me!

Mozart
or
Gershwin?


----------



## kadesma

you got me jkath, I like both...

musical or drama?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

_Oh to answer, how can I thwart the agony of choice, the pressure of picking but one_...lol, sorry just wanted a dramatic entry for my choice, DRAMA 

*Tear jerker or belly buster (movie)?*


----------



## Maidrite

Tear Jerkers are the true test, if you want to know you are alive !





Cowboy Up or Ride High In the Saddle ?


----------



## kadesma

cowboy up 

garth brooks or george strait?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

i don't listen to any country except for a few songs (jonny cash's cover of 'hurt', leann womak's 'i hope you dance') but my Mom loves george strait in this one movie he did, so i'll pick him.

the jonny cash version of 'hurt' or the nine inch nails one?


----------



## middie

mr. cash's... he truly made it his own

subway or quizno's ?


----------



## kadesma

quiznos


hot sub or cold sub?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

hot...make it a meatball!

cold soup or hot soup?


----------



## middie

hot

sleeping in or waking up early ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

sleeping in....(especially if Middie allows me to take Mel Gibson to his room at the bed and breakfast)

eating breakfast...or skipping it?


----------



## MochaBean04

skipping


pancakes or waffles


----------



## mrsmac

pancakes


hash browns or wedges?


----------



## luvs

neither. (heartburn on a plate)

bagel and cream cheese or cereal?


----------



## tweedee

cereal so long as it's corn flakes or rice crisppies.

banana nut bread or zucchini bread?


----------



## cara

banana nut bread...

Butter or margarine?


----------



## Piccolina

Butter (lol, I actually love "Country Crock" - do they still make it???)


Soda crackers or melba toast?


----------



## luvs

melba 

veal or lamb?


----------



## pdswife

Lamb!  It's the best.

Lamb or goat?


----------



## mrsmac

Lamb (we have great lamb here in Australia)

Chicken or turkey??


----------



## middie

chicken

cranberries... whole or jellied ?


----------



## mrsmac

I have never had cranberries excpet in sauce so I'll say jellied.

Chicken roasted or poached?


----------



## middie

roasted

beef roast or 
pork roast ?


----------



## mrsmac

Pork

with or without applesauce??


----------



## pdswife

with applesauce.


warm applesauce or cold?


----------



## jkath

warm applesauce

york peppermint patties
or
snickers bar?


----------



## luvs

when i ate chocolate i used to love snickers bars

Swiss steak or pepper steak?


----------



## tweedee

swiss steak

grilled steak or steak fried on the stove top?


----------



## cara

grilled...

hmmm... what next?

beef or pork?


----------



## pdswife

Beef

chili dogs
or 
chili burgers?


----------



## cara

chilli burger...

red wine or white wine?


----------



## luvs

i like reds

tuna steak or salmon?


----------



## mrsmac

salmon

Battered fish or crumbed?


----------



## Maidrite

Battered Please,





Space or Ocean research ?


----------



## pdswife

Ocean


speed boats
or sail boats?


----------



## mrsmac

Sailing boat



Ocean or lake?


----------



## kadesma

ocean



mountain stream or lake fishing?


kadesma


----------



## middie

mountain streams

camping... tent or pop-up trailor ?


----------



## kadesma

tent

sleeping bag or blow up mattress?

kadesma


----------



## middie

mattress

canoe or rowboat ?


----------



## MochaBean04

row boat

makin smores or roastin hot dogs


----------



## kadesma

YUk, ya gotta use oars with both okay, canoe



potatoes wrapped in foil and cooked in a campfire or in the oven?

kadesma
Sorry Mocha, posted just befoe..smores for me


----------



## MochaBean04

mmm never had them over the camp fire before. . lol ill have to try that.. . but for now  in the oven

telling ghost stories or singing songs over the camp fire


----------



## kadesma

telling ghost stories 


roasting marshmallows or hot dogs?


kadesma


----------



## tweedee

Roasting marshmallow on an ole streched out coat hanger over an open camp fire


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara says she will make it back as soon as she can, School work home and School have her quite Busy right now ! Ok back to the Game !

Hot Dogs !




Shake and Bake or Slim Fast ?


----------



## tweedee

sleeping in the open and trying to count the srars in the sky


----------



## Barbara L

Shake and Bake.    They used to have a commercial for Shake and Bake with a really dorky kid who said, "And I helped!"  So after that, whenever my mom made chicken with Shake and Bake, one of us would say, "And I helped!"

Pan fried or oven fried?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

oven fried

red or white onions?


----------



## Piccolina

White for cooking with, red for eating raw 

*Chives or green onions (spring onions)?*


----------



## luvs

green onions. 

parsley: flat-leaf or curly?


----------



## cara

if parsley, i prefer the roots ;o)

garlic or no garlic?


----------



## middie

always garlic !

cold cereal or oatmeal ?


----------



## jkath

oatmeal but I prefer bear mush 

Pumpkin Pancakes
or
Pecan Pancakes


----------



## Maidrite

One of each Please ! 








MAIDRITE or James ?


----------



## cara

I`ll go for James...

Maidrite reminds of an old pen pal of a friend of mine.. SHE came from scotland  

Bed or DC?


----------



## mrsmac

Bed early in the evening then DC if I can't sleep at 3am! When its evening here almost no one else is on so its a bit boring.

Baseball or softball?


----------



## kadesma

baseball


dill or sweet pickles?

kadesma


----------



## middie

sweet

dogs or cats ?


----------



## kadesma

dogs

small or large fries ?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

large

pickle or no pickle on your cheeseburger?


----------



## KAYLINDA

pickle please!

hamburgers or cheeseburgers?


----------



## mrsmac

Cheeseburgers

Tin roof or tiles? (i say this because we are in the middle of a huge rain storm and it sounds great on our tin roof)


----------



## Maidrite

I'll Take Tin Roof as long as it doesn't leak !  


Snow or Ice ?


----------



## cara

the snow... gives you more chances to do somethimg with it...

making a snowman or go sledging?


----------



## luvs

sledding.

morning person or night person?


----------



## kadesma

night person, morning grumpy bear 


carving a jack o lantern or painting on a face?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Since we don't have Halloween I've never carved a jack o lantern so I'll have to say face painting.


Christmas or your birthday?


----------



## middie

christmas (i hate getting older)

cars or pick up trucks ?


----------



## mrsmac

Cars

Wagon or sedan?


----------



## Piccolina

Sedan

*
 A warm tropical breeze or a sunny day in the dead of winter, when the sun hits the snow and shines like a million diamonds?*


----------



## luvs

i love sunny winter days. they're beautiful.

snow or rain?


----------



## Maidrite

Snow 3 feet deep !  


I hope you love shoveling , cause I think we are in for it this year !



Santa or Elf


----------



## Piccolina

Santa.... Because no matter how old I get part of me still believes, and listens faithfully to hear the jingle-jangle of bells and hoofs on the roof come December 24th. Santa is the spirit of holiday giving and is something that is both magical and very real, I think.


Opening your stocking first or last (after your other gifts) on Christmas morning?


----------



## luvs

hmm.... i'm allowed to open one stocking present the night before so i have to say before.

white Christmas or otherwise?


----------



## Piccolina

luvs_food said:
			
		

> white Christmas or otherwise?


I love that movie!!! Lol, but I gather you mean the weather  I would have to say my vote is for a Christmas card worthy white Christmas! 

*Snowball fight or making snowmen (snowpeople)?*


----------



## middie

using a torch to melt the snow lol

time with the family or alone time ?


----------



## luvs

i love being with my family so much. but i do cherish those peace and quiet nights when nobody's up yet.

old or new?


----------



## Piccolina

Old jeans, new shoes 

Pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds?


----------



## Maidrite

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Santa....  This is the one Time of Year I am the Perfect Size, But I don't have the suit anymore ! I use to help Santa out a Little, I LOVE IT, This was what I was meant to do ! I wish I had a suit and the gifts to past out, That WOULD BE the BIGGEST GIFT TO ME ! When You are in there You are Better than SUPERMAN ! The KIDS EYES JUST LIGHT UP !
> 
> Ok back to the Game,
> Old like me !!!!!!!   I Love to fix things, I get a bigger kick out of something I have fixed Than something new !
> 
> 
> Log Cabin  or  Brick Split-Level ?


----------



## middie

log cabin... (my dream house)


invasion of the body snatcher's or
war of the worlds ?


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> ICadvisor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa.... This is the one Time of Year I am the Perfect Size, But I don't have the suit anymore ! I use to help Santa out a Little, I LOVE IT, This was what I was meant to do ! I wish I had a suit and the gifts to past out, That WOULD BE the BIGGEST GIFT TO ME ! When You are in there You are Better than SUPERMAN ! The KIDS EYES JUST LIGHT UP !
> 
> Ok back to the Game,
> 
> 
> 
> I've always felt a connection to Santa Clause ever since I was a little girl and that darling cartoon (or rather clay-mation), [font=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]"Santa Claus is comming to town" named ol' St. Nick's wife as "*Jessica*"!
> 
> *~Brick split level~
> 
> Backroads or a highway through the Nevada desert?
> *[/font]
Click to expand...


----------



## middie

log cabin... (my dream house)

backroads

invasion of the body snatcher's or
war of the worlds ?


----------



## Piccolina

LOL, we came in at the same time Middie, sorry 

Invasion of the body snatcher's!
*
Addam's Family or The Munsters?*


----------



## middie

the munster's

lurch or cousin itt ?


----------



## Piccolina

Lurch! Lol, I already find enough of my hair around the place!

_Morticia Addams or Marilyn Munster? _


----------



## Maidrite

Lurch "YOU RANG ERRR "  

opps  M. MUNSTER !





CUJO or IT ?


----------



## Piccolina

IT!

*Ghostbusters or Beetlejuice?*


----------



## middie

cujo (poor puppy)

beetlejuice


freddie or jason ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Jason*

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bela Lugosi's Dracula or [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Boris Karloff's [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frankenstein?[/font]*


----------



## cara

Dracula ;o)

silver bullet or wooden stake?


----------



## jkath

silver bullet

dressing up scary
or
dressing up silly?


----------



## Maidrite

DRESSING UP SCARY , I LOOK SILLY ALL THE TIME !  








PATCH KIT OR FIX-A-FLAT ?


----------



## Piccolina

Hmmmm, not having a car I'd have to just guess and go with fix-a-flat 

*Carving pumpkins or eating pumpkin seeds?*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm carving then roasting the seeds!

Easy carving pattern or hard?


----------



## Piccolina

Medium  

Eating piles of candy on Halloween or making it last for weeks to come?


----------



## middie

i'd eat piles of it... yet it was still around come christmas time lol


candy apples or caramel ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Caramel!*

*Candy corn or caramel popcorn?*


----------



## kadesma

caramel popcorn


peanut brittle or cashew brittle?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I LOVE PEANUT , BUT I WOULD LOVE TO TRY THE CASHEW BRITTLE !


FROSTED SUGER COOKIES OR NO BAKE COOKIES ?


----------



## luvs

sugar cookies.

sugar cookies and milk or sugar cookies and juice?


----------



## middie

milk

white grapes or red grapes ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

white

rain or snow?


----------



## middie

rain

drew carey or ray romano ?


----------



## mrsmac

Drew Carey


Whose line is it anyway? or the Drew carey show??


----------



## Barbara L

Whose Line is it Anyway


Movie or a play?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Movie!

*Waiting in a long line-up or waiting for the bus?*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

waiting for the bus...hopefully there there is enough fresh air so that you cant smell the guy beside you.....

going to the library for books or buying new ones


----------



## cara

depends on the books.... cookbooks definetly to buy... books just for reading from the library...

rain coat or umbrella?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

slicker

rubber boots or duckies?


----------



## Maidrite

Are Duckies like Wedgies ?   Give me Rubber Boots !  






Discuss Cooking or Amusement Park ?


----------



## kadesma

NO contest...DC


banana and peanut butter sammie or pb&j?

kadesma


----------



## luvs

pb&j.

strawberry or apricot jam?


----------



## kadesma

apricot



syrup or jam on french toast?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Syrup (but I love jam on pancakes)

*Chocolate milk or strawberry milk?*


----------



## kadesma

chocolate milk


malteds or milkshakes?

kadesma


----------



## luvs

yum. shamrock shakes.

ovaltine or nestle's quik?


----------



## kadesma

ovaltine

toast and jam or cinnamon sugar toast?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

luvs_food said:
			
		

> yum. shamrock shakes.


Luvs, what's a shamrock shake?



> toast and jam or cinnamon sugar toast?


 hard call, really hard call...At first I was going to say cinnamon and sugar but then a voice in the back of my head reminded me of my mom's to-die-for homemade jams (lol, perhaps it was a voice in my stomach, not my head ) so I think that jam will edge out by a hair.

*Pumpkin pie or apple pie?*


----------



## kadesma

pumpkin, love it...

traditional roast turkey or the newer deep fried turkey ??


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

LOL, never tried deep fried turkey! BBQed yes, but not deep fried - how does that one taste? My pick is traditional, if only for the incredibly good smell that it omits as it is roasting in the oven and the stuffing cooked inside it 

Candied sweet potatoes or scalloped potatoes?


----------



## kadesma

scalloped, love sweets baked

DH made a deep fried turkey, he and da boyz lubbed it..I didn't it smelled like a wet dog!!! 
  stuffing with chestnuts or stuffing with apples and sausage?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

kadesma said:
			
		

> scalloped, love sweets baked
> 
> DH made a deep fried turkey, he and da boyz lubbed it..I didn't it smelled like a wet dog!!!


 Did you try some, how did it taste? What did they cook it in?



> stuffing with chestnuts or stuffing with apples and sausage?


 I think I'll go with chestnut stuffing
*
Christmas cake or Christmas pudding?*


----------



## Barbara L

Christmas cake.

No, Christmas pudding.

Wait, no, Christmas cake.

hmmmm, obviously I'm going to have to pick both!

Cranberry sauce or cranberry salad?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

cranberry sauce.... but cranberry salad sounds really, really good! 

potato chips: regular or crinkle-cut?


----------



## Maidrite

Crinkle-cut











Angelfood  or Devilsfood  cake ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Angelfood....with lots of Strawberries!

Chocolate chip cookies  or gingersnaps?


----------



## middie

chocolate chip

muffins or pastries ?


----------



## MochaBean04

pastries 

Gaterade or H20? lol


----------



## luvs

gatorade

potatoes or rice?


----------



## Piccolina

Both!!! (Sorry I can't pick one or the other  It's like choosing between two best friends.)

*Stew or chilli?*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm both!  chili with cheese and sour cream, stew with biscuits

spicy chili or moderate?


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> mmm both! chili with cheese and sour cream, stew with biscuits


A girl after my own heart! I'm the same way, and I absolutely need dumplings with my stew!

Oh, just moderate for me please 

*Chilli with or without the carne?*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

without for I have NO idea what it is......dumplings with stew ONLY when it is Stove top stew, slow cooker stew doesnt get to the temps to make proper dumplings!

Ketchup with your stew and dumplings or not?


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> without for I have NO idea what it is......dumplings with stew ONLY when it is Stove top stew, slow cooker stew doesnt get to the temps to make proper dumplings!
> 
> Ketchup with your stew and dumplings or not?


Chilli con carne, is just a term that is sometimes used for chilli that has meat in it 

LOL, Tancow we are of one mind, given a choice I'll always take ketchup with my stew 

*French fries or onion rings?*


----------



## cara

french fries...

italian or chinese?


----------



## Piccolina

For obvious reasons I'm partial to Italian  I've always loved both cuisines though!!! (How can you go wrong with so mcuh pasta!)

French or Spanish food?


----------



## cara

spanish 
we have some very good spanish restaurants in Hannover.. we should visit at least one again ;o)

take away or stay at the restaurant?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Take Away....for me.

Eating at the table...or in front of the TV?


----------



## luvs

here, the table, at the other one, on the the coffee table with the tv on.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

They say eating in front of the TV is bad for your health

Mashed potatoes or riced?


----------



## cara

mashed potatoes....

with eggs sunny side up or spinach?


----------



## Piccolina

*Spinach*

Baking all day or cooking all day?


----------



## kadesma

cooking all day

roast beef or roast pork loin?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

roast beef!

chicken salad sandwich or ham salad sandwich?


----------



## luvs

chicken salad. yum.

wine or cocktail?


----------



## Piccolina

Cocktail (lol, if I could drink that is...in days gone by I would have said wine probably but something about the Halloween season has me craving colourful & creative drinks)

*Peanuts or walnuts?*


----------



## middie

walnuts 

iceburg or romaine lettuce ?


----------



## Piccolina

Romaine (which the Brits and Irish call "cos" ) 

Carrots or celery?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Celery today.

Swiss cheese or American?


----------



## mrsmac

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Romaine (which the Brits and Irish call "cos" )
> 
> Australians call it Cos too.
> 
> Swiss Cheese please
> 
> 
> white bread or wholemeal?


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Australians call it Cos too.


That's interesting, I've encountered several foods now that go by the Brit not the North American term (word/name) in Australia ...And I'm sure you have some foods with a "third" name for them as well. 

Wholemeal bread (today at least, it changes with my mood and menu!)

Bagels or Crumpets?


----------



## mrsmac

Bagels.  (I think a lot of our customs/ language is based on English more so than American although we call Courgettes zucchini!)


Ham or Mortadella?


----------



## Barbara L

Ham


Concord grapes or Thompson seedless grapes?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Thompson seedless grapes

*Peaches or apricots?*


----------



## Antonio

*Peaches.*

*Nutella* or *Penaut Butter*?


----------



## middie

nutella

potato bread or white ?


----------



## pdswife

white.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Piccolina

Tea, herbal tea please 

Ice cream float or milk shake?


----------



## hellschef

Ice Cream Float

Saltines Or Digestives?


----------



## Piccolina

Saltines 

Flour or corn tortillas?


----------



## tweedee

I like them both   

yogurt or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Maidrite

I like both but Yogurt if I must choose !







Ford or Dodge ?


----------



## Piccolina

tweedee said:
			
		

> yogurt or frozen yogurt?


That is so hard to pick between? Ohhh I just adore yogurt, I eat it most every day, but well made frozen yogurt is a dreamy dish too...(cue the sound of a clock going tick-tock, tick-tock ) I think I'll have to say Frozen yogurt (but it was a 49.5 to 51.5 split! )

*Corned beed (in a can) or Spam?*


----------



## Piccolina

*Sorry Maidrite, we came in at the same time! *

Ford, if only for the old muscle cars!!! Vrooooooooommmm!
*
(I'll reinstate my question )
Corned beed (in a can) or Spam?*


----------



## Antonio

I get enough spam in my inbox  .... so I must say *Corned beed*.  

Pesto alla Genovese or Carbonara?


----------



## Piccolina

Antonio said:
			
		

> I get enough spam in my inbox  .... so I must say *Corned beef*.


Majorly LOL!!!

Are you cooking it, hon?  Carbonara with oodles of parmesan on top (not exactly a low calorie dish, I know )

*Speck or prosciutto?*


----------



## Maidrite

Welcome Antonio, We are Glad you took the time to Stop and have fun with Us ! 

Prosciutto, Never Tried

Mars or Milky Way  Bars !


----------



## Cyberchef

MILKY WAYS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Popcorn balls or candy apples?  Just thought I'd ask......


----------



## Piccolina

*Candy apples (Yummy-yummy!!!)*






*
Fried rice or fluffy white rice with your Chinese food?*


----------



## Maidrite

Fluffy brown Rice better for you, Can I do this ? 




 Stew  with Meat or without ?


----------



## mrsmac

with meat

Horse racing or dog racing? (this is in honour of the Melbourne Cup which is on tomorrow- its Australia's most famous horse race)


----------



## cara

horse racing....

Formula 1 or Indiecar?


----------



## mrsmac

Formula 1

Motorcycle racing or drag races?


----------



## middie

drag racing please

cream of mushroom soup or
cream of chicken ?


----------



## MochaBean04

cream of chicken. . 

chicken or turkey


----------



## KAYLINDA

fried chicken...

filet or ribeye?


----------



## mrsmac

ribeye

bernaise or hollondaise ? (not sure of exact spelling!)


----------



## kadesma

Bernaise


garlic butter or truffle butter?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

garlic butter

Salmon steak or tuna steak?


----------



## kadesma

Tuna steak

Steak rare or well?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

steak RARE

With grilled green peppers and onions  or mushrooms?


----------



## middie

eck why ruin a steak with veggies ???
patooey !!!!!

pork chops or pork ribs ?


----------



## jkath

pork chops, with a tamarind citrus glaze served over maple sweet potatoes. (I had that at one of Emeril's restaurants)

lemon bars with powdered sugar on top
or
key lime meringue pie?


----------



## pdswife

key lime.  I've never tried one and I think it's time.   Coronas with lime or with out?


----------



## Maidrite

With Lime and a Twist of salt !  

Banana Split or Banana Creme Pie ?


----------



## middie

banana split. (that yellow blinded me!!!)

ramen noodles or cup of soup ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

cup of "tomato" soup

shell macaroni or elbow macaroni?


----------



## pdswife

Elbow please.

Gotta sign that check.. 

blue ink or black?


----------



## urmaniac13

Black... they use such an ugly shade for blue ink... if they are going to make a blue ink why couldn't they use some nice ultramarine, delft or turquoise blue???

pastel pink or neon pink?


----------



## middie

pastel

green or blue ?


----------



## cara

green

orange or brown?


----------



## middie

oh neither those colors ae of the Cleveland Browns lol

is it yellow-green or greenish yellow ?


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> oh neither those colors ae of the Cleveland Browns lol
> 
> is it yellow-green or greenish yellow ?


Not sure, so I'll say greenish yellow 

Black and white movies or coloured flicks?


----------



## Maidrite

I don't care as long as the Roof leaks at the end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




Harry Stamper  or  Jack Dawson ?


----------



## Barbara L

Harry Stamper because he died the more honorable death!


Armageddon or Titanic?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Armageddon
or Titanic.. it depends on if I'm watching alone or if Paul is here too.
Alone.. Titanic
With Paul Armageddon ( we saw in Amsterdam the first time. Happy Memories)


----------



## MochaBean04

back to the halloween theme lol freddie or jason or mike myers. . lol


----------



## pdswife

Jason!


candy corn 
or
candied apples?


----------



## MochaBean04

thats a hard one to choose from . .i like candy corn but the apples have to have caramel on them. .ill go with apples

care-a-mel or car-mul. . .lol sry if you dont understand. i just tried to type how you would pronounce them


----------



## pdswife

I always say  car-mul.


----------



## Piccolina

I tend to pronounce it  care-a-mel 

Salt water taffy or English (style) toffee?


----------



## buckytom

salt water taffy, without a doubt. from atlantic city. 

speaking of salt water, crabs or lobsters?


----------



## GB

Since I live in MA, lobster without a doubt.

Cold soups or hot soups?


----------



## Piccolina

> Cold soups or hot soups?


 Good one! Hot soups for me 

Chowders or stews?


----------



## MochaBean04

CHOWDER!! 

chili with or with out the beans


----------



## middie

with of course !!!!
dark red kidney please

white meat or dark ?


----------



## pdswife

Dark

stuffed chicken
or stuffed turkey?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Stuffed Turkey

potatoes or rice?


----------



## buckytom

spuds.

mashed or baked?


----------



## Dina

baked

Consignment or Ebay?


----------



## Barbara L

Ebay!

Yard sale or swapmeet?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Yard sale 

Card game or board game?


----------



## MochaBean04

i have game nights every sunday sooo board/family games

nuts in the shell or ready to eat nuts
(as im eating nuts in the shell) lol


----------



## KAYLINDA

ready to eat!

the tv or the radio for news?


----------



## Piccolina

I don't have a TV, so it's the radio (or computer) for me 


A weekend spent camping or a weekend spent on a houseboat?


----------



## kadesma

camping
chili dogs or kraut dogs?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Chill dog (with cheese!)

Mac and cheese or chicken noodle soup?


----------



## kadesma

Depends 
ok mac and cheese

bologna or salami with cheese?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Salami !




Gomer or Goober ?


----------



## Piccolina

Gomer (I loved Andy Griffith, just like I love MASH too - great Radar avatar Maidrite!)

Bewitched or I love Genie?


----------



## kadesma

Bewitched


Dallas or Knots Landing?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Yuck--neither!  But if I had to choose, Dallas.


Lions or tigers?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Lions!!!

cow or sheep?


----------



## mudbug

cows and tigers!

tiger skin rug (or fake one for those who object) or suede jacket?


----------



## Barbara L

Suede jacket


velvet or silk dress?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Gomer (I loved Andy Griffith, just like I love MASH too - great Radar avatar Maidrite!)
> I am from Ottumwa Iowa that is where Radar O'Riely was to be from I know Ottumwa well !  They Have MASH Days there !
> Bewitched or I love Genie?


 

Velvet

Planes, Trains, or Automobiles ?


----------



## cara

depends on the distance ;o)
but best of all is plane... if to short, I'll take the car...

wheat or rye?


----------



## Piccolina

Rye bread please - yum!

Mustard or Mayo?


----------



## Maidrite

Pardon me do you have any Grey Poopon ?


Cat Whiskers or Curb Feelers ?


----------



## kadesma

cat whiskers 

swiss or cheddar?


kadesma


----------



## MochaBean04

chedder

montery jack or pepper jack?


----------



## Maidrite

Hot Pepper Jack Cheese and Roast Beef Sandwich with Horseradish !  Yummy !


Johnny Lighting or Hot Wheels ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Hot wheels*

*Swimming at the beach or tanning?*


----------



## buckytom

hot wheels. and the tracks made great whips when you became bored with the cars.

g.i. joes: plastic hair and fixed hands, or lifelike hair and kung-fu grip?


----------



## Piccolina

Ohhh, looks like we came in at the same time Bucky, so I'll answer your question...lifelike hair and kung-fu grip!

*Silly Putty or Play Dough?*


----------



## MochaBean04

play dough

reading the book or watching the movie


----------



## Piccolina

Reading the book

*Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve?*


----------



## buckytom

christmas eve. new years eve is for young people and amateurs.

laptop, or desktop?


----------



## mudbug

oh, desktop.  I'm posting from a laptop now and my fingers are protesting.  They don't know where to go.

ragtop or hardtop?


----------



## kadesma

hardtop

coupe or sedan?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

This Coupe Please !

Jackalope or PolarBird ?


----------



## Piccolina

Jackalope  (do they still make that show?)

*Seeing reindeer fly through the sky or watching Frosty come to life?*


----------



## MochaBean04

reindeer . .i was always afraid of frosty--lol

muppets christmas carol or chipmunks christmas


----------



## cara

muppets christmas carol... I don`t know the other one.. *lol*


snowman or snowball?


----------



## Piccolina

Snowman

Hot apple cider or hot cocoa?


----------



## buckytom

hot apple cider, with spiced rum, aka a broken leg, because a few of these will keep you off the ski slopes and in the lodge like a broken leg.  

sambuca and a cigarette - or - gran marnier and a cigar

(in a snifter after dinner, on the porch as the sun sets)


----------



## Piccolina

Gran marnier and a cigar - though I might make it brandy (lol, if I still drank that is ) If only for the memories of a certain someone it would bring back 

Cotton candy or whatever sort of deep-fried, doughy fritter your nearst carnival would have?


----------



## MochaBean04

deep fried twinkies!! lol actually pretty good

ferris wheel or roller coaster


----------



## Piccolina

Roller coaster

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## buckytom

hot dog, from rutt's hut in clifton. nj. they are a jersey classic. actually they're not called dogs, but rippers, because they are deep fried, not boiled or grilled, so the skin rips.
check out this review: http://www.hollyeats.com/RuttHut.htm

pork chops, or lamb chops?


----------



## Barbara L

LAMB CHOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vienna sausages or Cocktail smokies?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

vienna sausage


pigs in a blanket or chili dogs


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

in a Blanket Please !  



Pumpkin Pie Or  Mincemeat Pie ?


----------



## pdswife

pumpkin please.

Apple or cherry pie?


----------



## middie

cherry

blueberry or peach ?


----------



## crewsk

right now, blueberry, but I love peach too


sweet potato soufflé or mashed potatoes?


----------



## middie

mashed mashed mashed

twice baked or fried ?


----------



## kadesma

Twice baked

scalloped or Au gratin?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Scalloped Please

Sweet Potato Pie or  Cranberry Sauce ?


----------



## kadesma

cranberry sauce Maidrite, keep looking over your shoulder 


ham and eggs or bacon and eggs?


kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

hmm, I like them both...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would go with ham though as we bought some nice prague ham yesterday...

Who would you like to come and save your bum in danger?
Zorro or Spiderman?


----------



## middie

zorro (antonio banderas as zorro lol)

superman or batman ?


----------



## Barbara L

Superman


Underdog or Mighty Mouse?

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

I've only heard of Underdog.

Red or brown hair?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Brown (because that's what colour DH has and I love the shade, it reminds me of dark espresso or oak bark).

*Roller skates or roller blades?*


----------



## mrsmac

I am incredibly unco-ordinated so neither!! Oldest daughter loves blades but after her broken wrist which needed an operation I am over them!!!

Ice skating or roller skating?


----------



## buckytom

ice skating, with a stick and puck, and 11 other guys in sweaters and short pants.

btw, mrsmac, your first name wouldn't be mary, would it?  

football or futbol?


----------



## pdswife

um...football I guess.

take a pill
or deal with the pain?


----------



## Maidrite

I Love Pain, I eat it like Candy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Give me a Pill !!!!!!!!!!!  


Wolverine or Cyclops ?


----------



## Alix

WOLVERINE!!


OK, Hugh Jackman or Michael Jackson?


----------



## mudbug

Michael Jackson or a real human person?


----------



## Alix

You have to answer first before you ask a question!


----------



## Maidrite

ALIX  ?   HUGH JACKMAN

MUDBUGS ? AM I LEARNING TO MOONWALK ? ok ok  A real person!  




Walking Tall (New Version) or X-Men ?


----------



## Piccolina

X-men (I was such a Marvel comic book fan as a kid!)

The Avengers (the super hero group, not the show ) or the Justice League of America?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Justice League!

OK here's a hard one fooseball or air hockey?


----------



## Barbara L

Air Hockey


Bowling or croquet?

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

bowling

reading or watching Tv?


----------



## Dina

Reading

cooking or baking?


----------



## mrsmac

Baking

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Maidrite

Savoury Thank You ! 

Piccolina vbmenu_register("postmenu_192872", true);  
Executive Chef



 
*Profile: *Location: Canada/Ireland
Posts: 1,508 






 

X-men (I was such a Marvel comic book fan as a kid!)

The Avengers (the super hero group, not the show ) or the Justice League of America?

I would say The Avengers, Did you ever read any of the West Coast Avengers or Alpha- Flight comic books ?
I use to have over 10,000 comic books including a full set of X-Men Comic Books but they are all gone now !


Hawk or Falcon ?


----------



## kadesma

Falcon

eagle or vulture ?

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

Eagles, especially golden ones.

Eagle Scout (HH is one) or eagle on the golf course?


----------



## kadesma

scout  

roast beef hash or corned beef hash?

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

roast beef hash

Another hard one cats or dogs?


----------



## kadesma

dogs


rain or sunshine? 


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

At night when I'm in bed I love rain but when I'm at school sunshine.

Lightning or stars to watch?


----------



## kadesma

both  

falling rain or snow?


kadesma


----------



## cara

snow

public transport or own car?


----------



## kadesma

own car

biscuits or muffins?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Muffins Please !  







VW BEETLE OR VW THING ?


----------



## kadesma

beetle

chicken or turkey soup?

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

Chicken Soup.

TV or radio?

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

Radio

e-mail or air mail?

Cameron


----------



## MochaBean04

email. . .but i still love getting mail. . 

Take out Fries or home made fries


----------



## mrsmac

Take away from the fish and chip shop with vinegar!

Dim sim or spring roll?


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Dim sim or spring roll?


I always thought of a spring roll as dim sum  I love spring rolls, especiallly when you have one bowl of Thai sweet chilli sauce and one of soy sauce to dip in - yummers!

*Log cabin or beach front cabana?*


----------



## kadesma

Log cabin

Thick or thin sliced bacon?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Thin sliced


Beef burger or buffalo burger?


----------



## pdswife

Buffalo.  

Read the newspaper
or
watch the news?


----------



## kadesma

read the news

read a novel or biography?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

That is such a hard call....I'll say novel, but know that it was not a land slide choice 

Rain boots or snow boots?


----------



## pdswife

can't we have SUNSHINE boots instead...?

Ok, rain.


play on the computer some more
or
grab a blanket and good book and head to 
the couch?


----------



## kadesma

computer, but the sofa is singing it's song..

hot toddy or hot cocoa?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> can't we have SUNSHINE boots instead...?
> 
> Ok, rain.


 Sorry, too long in Ireland sort of warps your brain...you forget what sunshine is 

Actually I best head off to bed before the sun rises! So I'd say a cosy blanky for me 

Paper umbrellas in your drinks or those little sword shaped swizzle sticks?


----------



## cara

swizzle sticks.. paper umbrellas break too easy... ;o)

Fog (like we have here) or snowy rain (further in the north) ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

cara said:
			
		

> swizzle sticks.. paper umbrellas break too easy... ;o)
> 
> Fog (like we have here) or snowy rain (further in the north) ?



fog deffo.

100 degree weather or 0 degree weather (In Farenheit).

Cameron


----------



## MochaBean04

i love the snow soo 0. . you can always warm up on the couch by the fire with some cocoa  

flying to a vacation spot or driving to see the sites


----------



## kadesma

flying

pie or tarts?

kadesma


----------



## cara

tarts

europe or asia?


----------



## RMS

Europe

Ice
Cubed or crushed?


----------



## cara

right answer, RMS.. ;o))

I take the ice crushed....

wine or champagne?


----------



## RMS

Ummm Both

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## cara

Pepper

basil or oregano?


----------



## MochaBean04

oregano

cumin or chili powder


----------



## pdswife

small amounts of chili powder


oysters... raw or bbq'd


----------



## kadesma

battered and fried   bbq'd

orange roughy or petrale sole?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Orange Roughy !


Orange Cake or Orange Pie ?


----------



## Piccolina

Orange Cake!!! My Gran has a TNT orange cake recipe I'd love to get ahold of but she won't give it to anyone 

*Ice cream sandwich or ice cream float?*


----------



## MochaBean04

sandswich

humm Hot Chocolate or Frozen Hot Chocolate (awesome drink if you havent had it)


----------



## Piccolina

I love them both (adding caramel sauce to frozen hot chocolate takes it to a whole new level!), but because it gets so cold in our house I'll say "hot chocolate" for me please.

Marshmallows or whipped cream on top of your cocoa?


----------



## cara

nothing.. just enjoy the chocolate...  

cinnamon or hazelnut flavor?


----------



## MochaBean04

i usually just like plain but ill just say. . cinnamon

Coffee Creamer or milk in your coffee?


----------



## kadesma

creamer

iced tea or iced coffee?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

iced tea tonight please

potato soup or veggie soup?


----------



## cara

veggie soup...

bagels or toast?


----------



## cartwheelmac

bagels!

math or spelling?

Cameron


----------



## cara

spelling....!!! math...  

geographie or history?


----------



## kadesma

history

with eggs, bacon or sausage?

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

bacon...  sausage...

kids or pets?

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L

Kids  (my own--If I had to choose between my kids at school and pets, you'd get a different answer!)


What kind of aquarium?  Tropical or fresh water?

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Tropical... Fresh water...

light bulbs or flower bulbs?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

*Flower bulbs* 
*
Mowing the lawn or raking leaves?*


----------



## cara

hmm.. nothing?
but if I have to choose, I`ll take the leaves...

flower bouquet or potted plant?


----------



## Piccolina

I'd pick a lovely bouquet of flowers


Down hill skiing or cross-country skiing?


----------



## kadesma

down hill

ice or roller skating?


kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ice skating... Roller skating...  (The time we tried to roller skate we were always falling on our rear ends cause we are rollerbladers).

Pooh Bear or Dora the Explorer?

Grace


----------



## kadesma

Dora

Boots (from Dora) or Tigger ( from Pooh)

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

Tigger... Boots...

apples or oranges?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

*Apples *
*
Peas or beans?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

peas... beans...

cats or dogs?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Very hard call as I love almost all animals, especially house pets...But dogs inch out as my pick.
*
Hampsters or lizards?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hamsters... lizards

OK pink or purple?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

I'm not a pink or purple kinda gal but I'll go with purple since it's Savannah's favorite color.


crayons or markers?


----------



## cartwheelmac

crayons... markers...

OK TV or Radio?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

radio, I can listen to music all day & never turn on the TV


board games or card games?


----------



## cartwheelmac

card games! Nothing beats a good card game (My dad was a magician so we have 100 decks of cards no exaggeration). 

Cooking or baking?

Cameron


----------



## hellschef

cooking
classical or heavy metal?


----------



## crewsk

heavy metal although I do like classical at times


flavored coffee or regular coffee?


----------



## Piccolina

(In days of yore when I drank the odd cup of java...) Flavoured coffees

*Mistle toe or "holy and ivy"?*


----------



## kadesma

Holly and Ivy

green Christmas tree or a flocked one?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

green

garlic or jalapeno stuffed olives?


----------



## middie

garlic

trivial pursuit or monopoly ?


----------



## Barbara L

I can't choose because I LOVE them both!!!j


Scrabble or Upwords?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Scrabble


Snowball fight or building a snowman?


----------



## middie

snowball fights (even though i hate them too)

ice skating or roller skating ?


----------



## Piccolina

Ice skating

Christmas pudding or fruit cake?


----------



## cara

fruit cake

golden or silver tinsel?


----------



## Piccolina

Silver

Fake tree or real Christmas tree?


----------



## cara

real...

an angel on the top of the tree or nothing?


----------



## buckytom

i'll pick angel, but the wife and i have a running battle whether it should be a star, an angel, or a bow. occasionally i win, and get to put up the star. 

unfortunately, that's usually around late january, but if i stuck to my guns i prevail...

ok, in the winter theme, skiis or snowboards?


----------



## Barbara L

Which way do I choose to break my legs?  Skiing   


Christmas Eve or Christmas morning?


 Barbara


----------



## cara

here in Germany definitely the Eve.. ;o)

christmas carols or christmas stories?


----------



## kadesma

Christmas carols

egg nog or tom and jerry?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Spiked Egg Nog !!!!!!!!!!!  

Maidrite and Santa or Knuckle Sandwich ?


----------



## Alix

Well thats a silly one! Everyone will pick you James, you're just too cute not to pick!

Hugs or kisses?


----------



## Piccolina

*Hugs 
*
Roasting marshmallows or gathering the fire wood?


----------



## kadesma

roasting marshmallos

pumpkin or persimmon cookies?

kadesma


----------



## middie

pumpkin

raisins or craisins ?


----------



## Maidrite

Raisins

Foosball or Air Hockey ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Fooseball... Air Hockey...Fooseball deffo is my first choice! Compare my fooseball scores were 9-10 while my air hockey scores were 4-10. 

NASCAR or Golf

Cameron


----------



## buckytom

nascar. 
golf is a fine walk in the park, spoiled by a little white ball.

i think i would be a good nascar driver, since that's the way i drive into work everyday.

ok, about cars: stick (manual) or automatic transmission?


----------



## cara

automatic!! best for lazy guys like me.. ;o)
german or Us-Cars?`(think about the answer... )


----------



## cartwheelmac

Buckytom my older car geek brother says manual (thats what he uses in his car racing games. He doesn't drive real cars), my mom says automatic (She drives real cars), Didn't ask Dad and I don't do any of that stuff. So just some thoughts...

US deffo because do you know of any German cars that can hold 12 people? I know Ford does!

Gymnastics or basketball?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Gymnastics! (Lol, at least in my earlier days...I might still be able to do a cartwheel, but I would need some encouragement before hand )

*Tennis or golf?*


----------



## cara

hmm... haven`t tried both.. but I would rather like to try Golf...

horse riding or biking?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Gymnastics! (Lol, at least in my earlier days...I might still be able to do a cartwheel, but I would need some encouragement before hand )



Come on Piccolina! Cartwheel! Cartwheel! Cartwheel! Be a Buddy! Buddy! Buddy!

Been horse back riding once but then I wasn't in control of the reins. So Biking is my choice.

Apples or oranges?

Cameron


----------



## RMS

Apples...In apple pie...Yum

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## cartwheelmac

My motto: Cats rule, Dogs drool (Well they do)!

e-mail or airmail?

Cameron


----------



## cara

email....

Apple or PC?


----------



## RMS

I have aPC so, PC
Winter or summer?


----------



## Piccolina

Summer 

Autumn or spring?


----------



## cara

spring

christmas or easter?


----------



## mudbug

Christmas, in a heartbeat.  I don't get any presents at Easter.

jelly beans or Jelly Roll Morton?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Jelly beans. 

Shrek or Sharktale?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Shark tale

Toy story or Bug's life?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ooh! Umm... Both! OK, Umm...

(20 minutes later)

Bugs Life no... Toy Story... OK, Bug's Life! Don't give us hard questions like that! 

Peter Pan or Return to Neverland?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Peter Pan (I've never seen Return to Neverland )



Ladder 49 or Fahrenheit 911?


----------



## Piccolina

Fahrenheit 911 (Michael Moore rocks!)

*
Christmas Eve or Christmas day? *


----------



## crewsk

Christmas Day (I love seeing the kids faces after Santa has come!) But, then agai, I love Christmas Eve too, we spend that morning with my parents & brother's family.


real Christmas tree or fake?


----------



## Piccolina

Real all the way! The scent of pine needles is too wonderful to pass up 

Star or angel on top of the tree?


----------



## Maidrite

A Angel needs to be watching over us, so Angel it is !


MAIDRITE FILLING IN FOR SANTA or BARBARA FILLING IN FOR A ELF ?  can I choose neither ?


----------



## Piccolina

Not too sure how Barbara feels about being associated with elves so I'll pick Maidrite doing his grandest to cover for Kris Kringle 

*Egg nog or mulled wine?*


----------



## Maidrite

May I have a Double Egg Nog Please ?


Money and no time to use it or No money and plenty of time to use it ?


----------



## Piccolina

Just to try something new  I'd love to have money and no time to use it!

*Candy canes or red, green and white jelly beans?*


----------



## mrsmac

White jelly beans


Coloured or clear lights on the tree


----------



## mudbug

oh, coloured.  always.  and no silly clear-light candles in the windows, please.

(forgot to ask question) Midnight Mass or services in the morning?


----------



## Maidrite

Both Please I have alot to atone for  !

Get in the Box or think outside the Box ?


----------



## Piccolina

Think outside the box! 

Baked beans or fresh picked green beans from the garden?


----------



## luvs

green ones
pepperoni or anchovies?


----------



## Maidrite

Pepperoni Please don't like fish peices on my pizza !




Sweet or salty ?


----------



## Piccolina

That is such a hard call to make, I usually like to combine both (nuts & dried fruit, pretzels & chocolate, etc)....But I think that (at least for today) salty wins out.


*Hot drinks or cold drinks?*


----------



## urmaniac13

Hot drinks... even at the height of summer I MUST have my cuppa the first thing after I get up every day... I would be happily drinking it drenched with sweat... 

Christmas Tree In the garden or Inside the house?


----------



## Piccolina

Inside the house 

*Black licorice or red licorice? *


----------



## Jikoni

None really but since I really have to choose,  black.

Game drive(safari) or beach?


----------



## Piccolina

*Beach *

*Palm trees or pine trees?*


----------



## buckytom

pine trees. when hiking through a stand of tall pines, you get the same feeling as being in a cathedral.

salt or fresh water fishing?


----------



## Piccolina

buckytom said:
			
		

> pine trees. when hiking through a stand of tall pines, you get the same feeling as being in a cathedral.


 I have always thought that too 

Truth be told I don't fish, but I would say fresh water, as I've accompanied various family members on lots of fresh water fishing trips.

*Watching the clouds float by or star gazing?*


----------



## SierraCook

Stargazing

Peanut brittle or fudge?


----------



## luvs

fudge

peanut butter or rocky road?


----------



## Maidrite

Rocky Road !  



Give or Take ?


----------



## buckytom

i'm gonna hide behind sir isaac and his third law, and say both.  
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/cutting/3rdlaw.htm

party animal, or wallflower.


----------



## Barbara L

Depends on the situation.  With friends, party animal!!!


Crock pot or microwave?


 Barbara


----------



## cara

microwave

radio or TV?


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on my mood TV wins most of the time !

Brand New Car For just you or all Your friends all get a New Car ?    " You can Pick Only one or the Other on this one " !


----------



## luvs

it's Christmas, i'll be generous, tee-hee.

cozy winter or refreshing spring?


----------



## cartwheelmac

refreshing spring deffo!

jokes and games or off topic chat?

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Off-Topic Chat.

Disney or Dreamworks?

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

Dreamworks

Hula-hoop or pogo stick?


----------



## cara

pogo stick

pizza or noodles?


----------



## Piccolina

Ohhh, that's a hard call in an Italian household  But I'll go with pizza 

Sausages or bacon?


----------



## cara

sausages....

ground beef or ground pork?


----------



## Piccolina

Ground pork (but I actually like ground chicken the best )

Celery sticks or carrot sticks?


----------



## cara

carrot sticks

potatoes or rice?


----------



## Piccolina

Incredibly hard choice.... I think that as much as I love rice, potatoes will inch out as the winner, if only for a huge bowl of mashed spuds and melting butter 

*Peas or beans*


----------



## Maidrite

Lima Beans Yummy !!!!!!!! 



Fire Sauce or Mild Sauce ?


----------



## cara

Fire of course ;o)

garlic or onions?


----------



## Piccolina

Garlic

*Lemons or limes?*


----------



## 240brickman

limes,  hands-down.  I even use lime juice in hollandaise.  But for acidulating potatoes and apples and such, I use lemon juice  (cheaper!)

Do you eat the crust, or everything BUT the crust?


----------



## pdswife

eat it.


sleep in the dark or with a night light?


----------



## Piccolina

In the dark 

Fork or spoon?  (Lol, that one just popped in the ol' brain)


----------



## pdswife

spoon.  lol


Silver or gold?


----------



## Piccolina

*Silver* (I like grey toned metals, are wedding rings are just plain white gold bands)

Diamonds or pearls?


----------



## pdswife

can't I have both please??  

Ok, if I much pick... diamonds!!

stairs or elevators?


----------



## Always Hungry

Stairs.

Black or white?


----------



## Barbara L

Depends on what it is.  For something like clothing--black.  For large kitchen appliances--white (black oven though).

white granulated sugar or brown sugar?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on what it is. I like Both ! 


Zipper or Buttons ?


----------



## Zontec

zipper

well or top shelf?


----------



## pdswife

top shelf


See a movie
or watch a play


----------



## cartwheelmac

Watch a play.

Christmas or birthday?

Grace


----------



## kadesma

Christmas   ( I'm way to old for birthdays)  
colorful wrapped gifts or gifts in pretty bags?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Pretty bags - that way you can keep the wrapping (bag) to store things in, display or even pass along to someone else when you give a gift.

Ribbons or bows?


----------



## middie

ribbons AND bows lol


regular peppermint candy canes or 
different flavored ones ?


----------



## luvs

multi-colored ones.

clear lights or colored ones?


----------



## Piccolina

*Coloured *

*Garland or tinsle?*


----------



## Maidrite

Garland




Take a Person down on their luck out to eat  or 
Invite them home for the Holidays ?


----------



## Piccolina

Home for the holiday 

*Caroling or shopping for the Xmas tree?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

kadesma said:
			
		

> Christmas   ( I'm way to old for birthdays)



kadesma, My mom has an Annual 40th birthday party! Turns 40 every year!

OK Caroling...Shopping for Xmas (which I never have done)...

Madagascar (the movie), or Shrek?


----------



## Piccolina

*Shrek *

Water balloon fight or a snowball fight?


----------



## Maidrite

Depending on the temp. they are the same ........ snowball fight  


whales singing (wished I had a tape or CD of this) or Thunder and rain (do have a tape of this )  ?


----------



## texasgirl

thunder and rain

Snowing Christmas day or 80 degree weather Christmas day?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Snowing Christmas day 80 degree Christmas weather

Shrek or Shrek 2?

Grace


----------



## Barbara L

I loved them both!  There are parts of 1 I like best, but I'll go with Shrek 2.

Rocky 1?  2?  3?  4?  5?  6?  7?  8?  9?  10?  11?  12?  13?  14?  15?  16?  17?  18?  19?  20? 21? 22? 23? 24? 25? 26? 27? 28? 29? 30? 31? 32? 33? 34? 35? 36? 37? 38? 39? 40? 41? 42? 43? 44? 45? 46? 47? 48? 49? 50? 51? 52? 53? 54? 55? 56? 57? 58? 59? 60? 61? 62? 63? 64? 65? 66? 67? 68? 69? 70? 71? 72? 73? 74? 75? 76? 77? 78? 79? 80? 81? 82? 83? 84? 85? 86? 87? 88? 89? 90? 91? 92? 93? 94? 95? 96? 97? 98? 99? 100?     

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I loved them both!  There are parts of 1 I like best, but I'll go with Shrek 2.
> 
> Rocky 1? 2? 3? 4? 5? 6? 7? 8? 9? 10? 11? 12? 13? 14? 15? 16? 17? 18? 19? 20? 21? 22? 23? 24? 25? 26? 27? 28? 29? 30? 31? 32? 33? 34? 35? 36? 37? 38? 39? 40? 41? 42? 43? 44? 45? 46? 47? 48? 49? 50? 51? 52? 53? 54? 55? 56? 57? 58? 59? 60? 61? 62? 63? 64? 65? 66? 67? 68? 69? 70? 71? 72? 73? 74? 75? 76? 77? 78? 79? 80? 81? 82? 83? 84? 85? 86? 87? 88? 89? 90? 91? 92? 93? 94? 95? 96? 97? 98? 99? 100?
> 
> Barbara


 Oh volume 82 for sure, though 45 and 76 had their moments too 

*A Christmas Carol or Miracle on 34nd Street?*


----------



## Zontec

Miracle on 34th Street

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Piccolina

Milk chocolate

Fresh or dried coconut?


----------



## Zontec

Fresh!

paper or plastic


----------



## luvs

plastic
chapstick or lipstick


----------



## Piccolina

Chap stick 

Sun tan lotion or moisturizer?


----------



## mudbug

I tend to use moisturizer more often than suntan lotion these days,............

moist food from cans for your pets or dry food from a bag?


----------



## 240brickman

dry food from a bag  (although I do occasionally feed them canned)

pay bills online, or mail a check?


----------



## kadesma

mail a check

mulled cider or egg nog?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

(non-spiked) eggnog (it also makes great French toast!  Just be careful not to let it burn).


Mixed drink or wine?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

mixed drink please.


Tequlia or Kaluha?


----------



## kadesma

kaluha

pancakes or waffles?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Pancakes

Muffins or scones?


----------



## texasgirl

never had a scone, so, muffin

chocolate chip or blueberry?


----------



## mudbug

blueberry, warm -- and slathered with buttah!

candy canes or candy corn?


----------



## texasgirl

mmmmmmmmmm, candy corn!!!

jolly rancher or chewing gum?


----------



## kadesma

jolly rancer (apple)

tinsel garland or popcorn and cranberries on the tree?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

popcorn please.


Fake tree or
real?


----------



## Piccolina

Real (gotta have that fresh cut pine smell!)

Candy canes or red, green and white jelly beans?


----------



## pdswife

Candy canes

( Hi Jessica!)

Applepie warm from the oven
or pecan pie at room temp?


----------



## kadesma

warm apple


and on that apple pie, vanilla ice cream or a chunk of cheddar?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Hi Pdswife, how are you doing?  

Apple pie 

*Peaches or apricots?*


----------



## kadesma

OOOps Jessica,sorry

Peaches

chocolate or strawberry pie?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

No worries Kadesma 

*Strawberry pie (yum!!!)*

Bread sticks or fresh bread on the table at a restaurant?


----------



## pdswife

Warm fresh bread!


Oatmeal or cream of wheat?


----------



## Piccolina

Oatmeal, totally!

Cheerios or corn flakes?


----------



## kadesma

corn flakes

chocolate covered nuts or cherries?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Nuts.


Lemon pie
or chocolate cream pie?


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate cream pie

Peanut butter or grape jelly?


----------



## pdswife

grape jelly  ICK!!!!

Peanut butter all the way.

apple or pear butter?


----------



## SierraCook

apple

fudge or peanut brittle?


----------



## pdswife

peanut brittle

Pecan rocha
or almond rocha?


----------



## Piccolina

Almond rocha

Shortbread or sugar cookies?


----------



## texasgirl

shortbread

pistachios or cashews?


----------



## pdswife

cashews pretty please!

Chinese take out
or call the pizza man?


----------



## texasgirl

oooo, hard one, chinese

japanese or chinese?


----------



## kadesma

Chinese

peanut or almond brittle?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

peanut

long hot shower
or long hot bubble bath?


----------



## texasgirl

oh man.......bubble bath


bubbles or oils?


----------



## kadesma

bubbles

popcorn with butter and salt or caramel corn?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

with butter...no salt though LOL

red or yellow roses


----------



## cartwheelmac

Red Roses

walking or running?

Grace


----------



## pdswife

Walking

spring or fall?


----------



## Piccolina

Fall

New Year's Eve or New Year's Day?


----------



## pdswife

New Year's Eve


What's everyone doing this year... staying home or going out to party?


----------



## buckytom

not sure yet. bro and sil offered to babysit, so dw and i might go out. it's an amateur's night, so we may take them up on the offer another night.

champagne, or beer?


----------



## Piccolina

I don't drink, can I still answer?  I'll say  champagne though 

Pretzels or peanuts?


----------



## kadesma

pretzels
now dip the pretzels in 
mustard or melted cheese?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

cheese

blackberry or peach cobbler?


----------



## KAYLINDA

definately blackberry

cinnamon rolls or pecan nut rolls?


----------



## Piccolina

Cinnamon rolls! (Ohhh, I would love one right now!)

(Fruit...) Cobbler or crisp?


----------



## TXguy

crisp over the cobbler.

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Piccolina

Ford 

Car or truck?


----------



## Maidrite

Truck


Lost in Space or Gilligans Island ?


----------



## Piccolina

Gilligan, totally!

Skiing or ice skating?


----------



## Barbara L

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Gilligan, totally!


James got me the first 2 seasons of Gilligan for Christmas!

Ice Skating (although I can't do it anymore!)

Salt and Vinegar potato chips or BBQ potato chips?

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

salt and vinegar


cake or pie?


----------



## Barbara L

PIE!!


Willy Wonka Chocolate bar or E.T.'s Reese's Pieces?
(Do you know that M&M turned them down, which is why they used Reese's Pieces in the movie?  Reese's Pieces sales went way up)

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

E.T.'s Reese's Pieces (Very cool piece of trivia Barbara, I was not aware of that fact, thanks for sharing it )

Washing up all of the Christmas dishes or taking down the Christmas tree?


----------



## Barbara L

Taking down the Christmas tree!

(a tradition for some at New Year's)--Blackeyed peas, yes or no?  If yes, do you cook them at a particular time? (We were taught that you should be cooking them as the year turns at midnight).

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

No we don't do that, but tit sounds like a neat tradition  Do you know what the history behind cooking them at midnight is? In Italy they traditionally eat lentils in many regions for New Year's, I wonder if the custom of eating blacked eyed peas descended from there?

Popping a cork (at midnight on New Year's) or kissing your sweetie?


----------



## TXguy

I don't drink, and I don't have a sweetie. But if I had a sweetie... Yeah. I'd kiss her.

Cheesecake or Apple pie?


----------



## Piccolina

Apple pie! 
*
Watching a lightening storm or watching the stars at night?*

(BTY, don't feel bad TXguy, I don't drink either )


----------



## kadesma

Hard to choose, but I suppose a lightening storm

onion soup or split pea?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

onion!  ( though I make a goooood split pea too)

Mushroom soup 
or cream of celery?


----------



## kadesma

mushroom

beef or lamb stew?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

beef, but I like lamb, too.  

chili dogs or corn dogs?


----------



## pdswife

chili.

tacos or fajitas?


----------



## jkath

tacos

soft flour shell
or 
hard corn shell?


----------



## SierraCook

flour

chicken, shrimp, or beef fajitas?


----------



## pdswife

a combo of shrimp and chicken

listen too or make your own music?


----------



## TXguy

Piccolina said:
			
		

> (BTY, don't feel bad TXguy, I don't drink either )



It's OK. 

I have to listen to the radio.

Classical ( violins, trumpets, etc.) or classic rock ( beatles, etc.)?


----------



## kadesma

classical

movies--side splitting funny or 10 kleenex tear jerkers?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tear jerksers all the way!

spell checker or
dictionary?


----------



## purrfectlydevine

spell checker (I don't have a dictionary in my classroom, a multiple disabilities class.  My students are high school age, but are functioning at a 1 to 2 or 3 year old level.)

red wine or white?


----------



## pdswife

neither thank you.

( thanks for doing the hard job purrfectlydevine.)


----------



## jkath

How about white wine?

Red seedless grapes
or
green ones?


----------



## Barbara L

hmmmmm from that choice I'd say green (Thompson seedless), but I also love Red Flame and Concord


oranges or tangerines?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Oranges please.


Dried apples or fresh from the tree???


----------



## jkath

fresh- yum!!!

Loquats
or
kumquats?


----------



## Barbara L

Loquats (haven't had them in years!)


teriyaki chicken or sweet and sour chicken?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Sweet and sour chicken 

*Spinach or kale?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sweet and sour chicken like in the veggietale silly song.

Soooooo...Tony Stewart or Carl Edwards! (A toughie!!).

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, we came in at the same time there, Cartwheelmac...

Truth be told I don't really follow car racing, so I'll just pick Carl Edwards.

*Convertible or hard-top car?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Truth be told I don't really follow car racing, so I'll just pick Carl Edwards.


 
Hooray!! He is my back flip dude!!

hard top car!

10 public schooled kids or 20 homeschooled kids?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Hooray!! He is my back flip dude!!


 Cool, I just picked his name because I recongized it 

My gut reaction to your question is that I'm a bit hesitant to answer it, knowing that you guys are homeschool, so please don't be upset by my answer...Ten public schooled kids.

*Watching a parade or being part of it?*


----------



## jkath

watching a parade.

Cameron - you should hear me sing "oh where is my hairbrush" if you like veggietales 


Transportation for fun:
train across america
or
paddleboat down the mississippi river?


----------



## Piccolina

Train ride 

Camping in a tent or with a RV?


----------



## pdswife

Tent on the side of a wild running river
( though... as I'm getting older RVing sounds easier.)

Walk up the side of a mountain 
or drive up to enjoy the view?


----------



## Piccolina

Going to have to go with drive up the side and see the view (lol, that might be hard with no car though )

Groundhog's Day or April Fools Day?


----------



## jkath

groundhog

Paper 
or
Plastic?


----------



## Piccolina

Paper, unless it's reusable plastic bags that that for ages and ages (hmmm, but I guess those still won't break down in the landfills, so paper it is )

Backyard bbq or a picnic in a secluded spot.....


----------



## jkath

backyard bbq

and will be grilling tri tip steaks with homemade pico de gallo and avocado slices...
or
chicken marinated in a lime/cilantro/hot pepper blend with flour tortillas?


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken marinated in a lime/cilantro/hot pepper blend with flour tortillas - ohhh that sounds fantastic!

Would you like to drink some sangria or some lemonade with that?


----------



## pdswife

Lemonade please

pink or yellow lemonade?


----------



## kadesma

pink 

fun for the backyard bbq: swimming or croquet?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

corquet, even though I can't seem to get those little balls through the little wire thingy bobbers.

small lap dog
or big big dog?


----------



## kadesma

darn, hard to choose  Okay small lap dog..

tortilla chips and salsa or potato chips and onion dip 


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love both, but sometimes I make chips and salsa my whole dinner (can't do that too much anymore!  lol)


cilantro or no cilantro in your salsa?

 Barbara


----------



## purrfectlydevine

no cilantro

red grapes or green grapes?


----------



## kadesma

red grapes

banana split or tin roof sundae?

kadesma


----------



## purrfectlydevine

tin roof sundae

albacore or light tuna?


----------



## pdswife

Albacore

Clams or shrimp?


----------



## SierraCook

shrimp

plain chocolate chip cookie or white chocolate chip and macadamia nut cookie?


----------



## pdswife

I had a feeling that you'd answer that question Sierra.  : )

plain chocolate chip please and can I have it warm out of the oven?


Pudding... warm or cold?


----------



## jkath

warm, please

Chocolate mousse
or
a chocolate easter bunny?


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate mousse (drool!!! ), but I do really like the chocolate bunnies with the rice krispies in them, too. 
*
Peanut butter or Cheese Whiz on celery sticks?*


----------



## jkath

peanut butter

peanut brittle with a dash of tabasco in it for heat
or
peanut butter cookies w/chocolate drizzle on top?


----------



## middie

cookies please

vanilla or mocha latte ?


----------



## jkath

vanilla latte

crisp cinnamon cookies, warm out of the oven
or
banana split?


----------



## middie

hmmmmm i'll go with the banana split since i have the taste for one right now lol


yellow or brown mustard ?


----------



## jkath

brown...no, yellow....no brown....okay, yellow, for sure....no wait, brown.....


mayo 
or 
miracle whip?


----------



## phinz

Either, depending on what kind of mood I'm in. Grew up on Miracle Whip, though. Mayo has become an acquired taste as I got older.

Slow lane or fast lane?


----------



## middie

fast baby !!!

muscle or luxury cars ?


----------



## phinz

Normally neither, but muscle over luxury. I prefer little bitty cars. Preferably sports cars.

HP Sauce or Heinz 57?


----------



## middie

i'm a wuss so i'll pick the 57 lol

apples or oranges ?


----------



## kadesma

Oranges


biscuits or popovers? (butter and honey or jam included) 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

popovers with strawberry jam please

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Piccolina

Pancakes 

Pancakes with blueberries or chocolate chips?


----------



## phinz

Chocolate chips. Can't stand blueberries.

Florida Keys or New York City for Christmas?


----------



## Piccolina

You can't stand blueberries, oh my!  I love them to no end!!!

Flordia Keys, I desperately need some warm weather! There are only so many months of continual rain that someone who was not born and raised in Ireland can take  
*
Riding a bicycle or riding a motorcycle (or if you prefer, a custom chopper)?*


----------



## pdswife

one of my secret dreams is to go for a ride on a Harely.  Someday... ( when Paul is not watching it'll happen)!!

Fly to the island and have a longer time once you're there
or cruise to the island and that's the whole vacation?


----------



## Piccolina

Fly to the island and have a longer time once you're there....Man, do I need a vacation! 

Rent a car (when you get to the island) or explore it on foot?


----------



## pdswife

rent a car.. then walk all the beaches

Power naps
or long two hour naps?


----------



## phinz

Power nap. Why waste time?

Margarita or Corona?


----------



## pdswife

Margarita!

Mexico or Hawaii?


----------



## Barbara L

I would like both, but I'll go with Hawaii.


Hawaii or Alaska?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Hawaii

pineapple or guava?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

pineapple

pineapple upside down cake
or vanilla ice cream with pineapple sauce??


----------



## jkath

pineapple upside down cake


snow cone
or
hawaiian ice?


----------



## wasabi

*Can you quess? Hawaiian Ice

Sears or Pennys*


----------



## jkath

I was hoping you'd answer! I love that stuff!

Penneys, unless I need some craftsman tools!

Pillow:
firm foam
or
fluffy feather?


----------



## wasabi

*fluffy feather

silk or cotton*


----------



## kadesma

silk

angora or cashmere (sweaters)?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

cashmere

poodle skirt
or
mini skirt?


----------



## pdswife

lol... mini with a knee lenght sweater over it.

50's or 60's music?


----------



## wasabi

*60's*

chihuahua or great dane?


----------



## pdswife

chihuahua

Poodle 
or black lab?


----------



## purrfectlydevine

black lab

wet or dry pet food?


----------



## pdswife

a combo of both for my Lily Lily Queen of cats.

kittens
or puppies?


----------



## middie

either or for me !

raspberries or blackberries ?


----------



## pdswife

blackberries

cobblers or crisps?


----------



## buckytom

cobblers. 

the best peach cobbler that i ever had was a few days into a backpacking trail in new mexico many years ago. the team leader actually packed in a cast iron dutch oven and cans of peaches to make us a cobbler before cutting us loose and going back to base camp. cooked by the coals of the campfire, it was amazing. i can still picture it coming out of the coals and opening the lid like it was yesterday...


ok, lattice or solid top crust on your fruit pies?


----------



## pdswife

Lattice ( though.. some one else has to make it)

apple or peach pie?


----------



## bubba_sybo

apple pie or turkey thigh?


----------



## Piccolina

Turkey thigh for me today, I'm cutting way down on sugar 

Cranberry sauce or bread sauce?


----------



## phinz

Cranberry sauce. Without a doubt.

Morning or night?


----------



## Piccolina

Night! I am such a night owl 


Brunch or a big Sunday dinner?


----------



## Maidrite

I am Starving, Let me Have that Big Sunday Dinner and a after dinner snack of Sugar Cookies with Frosting please !!!!!!!!  

Maidrite's Smile or A week in RENO ????????????


----------



## Piccolina

I'll take you smile  And fix that meal up for you and Barb right away!

Flying a kite or sailing a boat?


----------



## Maidrite

Somebody always tells me to go fly a kite   .......... So I choose Sail a Boat !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Checkers or Chess ?


----------



## phinz

Chess.

Instrumental or A Capella?


----------



## jkath

Instrumental

vivaldi
or
rachmaninov?


----------



## pdswife

Rachmaninov

Bach or
beetoven (sp)


----------



## Piccolina

Bach 


Piano music or violin music?


----------



## phinz

Violin music. Yup. Violin music.

Local merchant or national chain?


----------



## cara

Local merchant of course.. better quality....

CD or mp3-player?


----------



## Piccolina

CD player, but to be fair I've never had an MP3 player so I can't rightly pick between the two.

(Going old school here) Records (LPs) or cassettes?


----------



## mudbug

(old school here, too) LPs.  They usually come with better covers and liner notes.

live recordings or studio sound?


----------



## pdswife

Studio

tomato soup or mushroom soup for dinner?


----------



## Piccolina

Tomato (with tons of fresh basil)

Carrot cake or banana cake (loaf)?


----------



## pdswife

carrot cake please!!!!


Blueberry muffin
or banana nut muffin?


----------



## RMS

Blueberry Muffin!  Thanks

Wine and cheese, or milk and cookies?


----------



## pdswife

milk and cookies, please!


peanutbutter and jelly on toast or
on an English muffin?


----------



## MochaBean04

pb and j

regular cream cheese or flavored


----------



## Barbara L

regular for most things


mashed potatoes with gravy or mashed potatoes with fresh butter?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

with gravy.

pork gravy or beef gravy?


----------



## 240brickman

beef gravy,  as a rule.  More body.  Pork gravy does impart its own unique flavor, though,  and it's often less salty.  But I'm stickin'  with beef.

Analog or digital?


--J


----------



## Barbara L

Analog


swimming or hiking?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

hiking (but I'm not good at it...too much dirt!)

Pine trees
or
Birch trees?


----------



## Piccolina

Pine trees, their scent is one of my very favourite smeels on earth (lol, but to be fair I haven't smelt the trees on other planets )

Roasting marshamallows or hot dogs over the camp fire?


----------



## phinz

Hot dogs. I'm a hot dog enthusiast. A good dog is hard to beat.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## RMS

sunset.  I'm a night person.

rain or snow?


----------



## phinz

Rain. Snow, to me, is the devil's work.

DVD at home or film at the movie theatre?


----------



## jkath

at home






 Storm Trooper

or





 Darth Vader?


----------



## phinz

Stormtrooper.

My niece's boyfriend...





flip flops or sandals?


----------



## jkath

Sandals 

great photo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lime jello with mini marshmallows and pineapple chunks
or
waldorf salad?


----------



## Piccolina

Waldorf salad! I should make that one of these days, it so tasty (thanks for the reminder, Jkath).

Ice cream in a bowl or ice cream in a cone?


----------



## pdswife

bowl please!

warm chocolate pudding
or
vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> bowl please!
> 
> warm chocolate pudding
> or
> vanilla bean ice cream?


 Can I please have both of them together?  I'm more in the mood for warm things today so I'll go with the chocolate pudding.

Ice cream sundae with or without a cherry on top?


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. you can have both!! That's what I would have said too!  They are both my favorites!


Cherry on top ( I'll give it to Paul, he likes them)


Hot fudge sundae
or
marshmellow cream sundae?


----------



## Barbara L

Hot fudge sundae


Ice cream sandwich or ice cream bar?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Hot fudge sundae, lol though I seem tempted to say "both" again - hmmmm, can you tell I've been dessert-less for a few day (but I do have some yummy grapes to nibble later for a night time snack).
*
Peaches or plums?*


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, we came in at the same time Barbara, sorry.

I'll definately go with an ice cream sandwich 

*Peaches or plums?*


----------



## cara

plums 
- with alcohol or without?


----------



## pdswife

with out please.


speaking of alcohol...
wine or beer?


----------



## Piccolina

Wine

Hard cider or a cooler?


----------



## pdswife

cooler

summer heat
or winters cold


----------



## Piccolina

Summer time heat!!! I might prefer the clothing in the winter (totally!) but having spent a good chunck of my life in the Okanagan (BC) I'm a heat junkie!

Autumn or spring?


----------



## pdswife

sping!

swim or sit on the beach and watch?


----------



## Piccolina

Swim, I just love laying on my back in the water (lol, or at least I used, these days it would take a cheque with a few zeros in it to get me even near a bathing suit ).

Playing beach volley ball or building a sand castle?


----------



## pdswife

sand castle.

( I still build them and I'm 40!!!)

Water or snow ski


----------



## Piccolina

Probably water, but I'm not very good at it.

A sand pit fire on the beach or heading home to cook dinner?


----------



## pdswife

sandpit fire... I don't want the day to end!


Scuba or snorkle?


----------



## Piccolina

I've never tried scuba, so I'll pick that because it seems so interesting.

Collecting sea shells or laying in the shade?


----------



## pdswife

collecting shells to go on my sand castle.

starfish
or sand dollars


----------



## Piccolina

Star fish, they are so cute.

Sea weed or tropical flower blossoms to embelish your sand castle?


----------



## pdswife

flower blossoms with out a doubt


pink flowers or RED?


----------



## jkath

red - love the classics

going to a great  3-hour movie, but sitting in front of the worlds loudest popcorn cruncher
or
a 30 minute flight, but sitting in front of the world's loudest crying baby?


----------



## middie

ooooooh that's a toughie. think i'd pick the flight though it's alot shorter !!

caramel or cheese popcorn  ?


----------



## jkath

caramel

Okay, how about a rock in your shoe, but you can't take it out because you're standing as a bridesmaid in a wedding
or
you're the same bridesmaid and you realize you have toilet paper stuck to your shoe and you can't bend down to get rid of it till after you've walked back down the aisle in front of everyone?

(pardon me, but I'm in a weird mood tonight!)


----------



## middie

oh man jkath you're coming up with some hard ones lol.

gimme the rock.

a man who's boring or a man with an ego bigger than the state he lives in ?


----------



## pdswife

boring please.  I can entertain myself.


you've just been handed 20 dollars... 

buy a new book
or
buy a new pair of shoes?


----------



## Barbara L

Normally a book, but I need the shoes!


To go with jkath's humor tonight:

Realize halfway through Sunday school that you forgot to comb your hair (I did that a few weeks ago!) or realize when it is too late that you are wearing bright orange socks with red pants? (did that too, years ago!)

 Barbara


----------



## middie

comb the hair... i can make it a big hair night lol


beehive hairdo or the classic bob ?


----------



## Piccolina

Beehive hairdo 

Poodle skirt or a 60's mini skirt?


----------



## pdswife

mini.

50's rock
or 2005's hot country?


----------



## texasgirl

50's rock

ponytail or braid?


----------



## Maidrite

I had a Ponytail.  Ponytail just don't lift it up to see what's under it !   

NEET or NAIR ?


----------



## kadesma

hummmm, last time I looked   Nair

doritos or cheetos?


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

cheetos

black ink or blue ink?


----------



## kadesma

black

flour or corn tortillas?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

corn,

ground beef or ground turkey?


----------



## cara

ground beef,

cooked or roasted meat?


----------



## texasgirl

roasted meat

smoked or grilled?


----------



## phinz

Smoked.

Sand or clay?


----------



## jkath

clay

(speaking of clay....)
Gumby 
or
Pokey?


----------



## texasgirl

pokey

scoobie or astro?


----------



## jkath

"rrrrrrrrastro" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Auggie Doggie
or
Hong Kong Phooey?


----------



## texasgirl

Auggie doggie

Winnie the Pooh or Tigger?


----------



## jkath

tigger

huckleberry hound (oh mah darlin'...oh mah darlin'....)
or
quick draw McGraw?


----------



## texasgirl

LOL Huckleberry hound

Pluto or Goofy?


----------



## jkath

Pluto.

(Goofy is classified as a canine. If that is the case, why can he talk and wear clothes, but pluto can't?)

Minnie Mouse
or
Daisy Duck?


----------



## texasgirl

I know, isn't that messed up? Poor Pluto!

Daisy Duck, Minnie get's too much limelight. LOL

Cinderella or Snow White?


----------



## jkath

Cinderella, hands down. (my favorite character)

The Pink Panther
or
George of the Jungle?


----------



## texasgirl

George, George, George of the jungle, Watch out for that...AAAaaaAAA. OOOMMPPHH.. Ow treeeee. 

Mighty Mouse or Underdog?


----------



## kadesma

Mighty Mouse 

donald or daffy (duck)?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Daffy Duck (That's dethpicable!)


earrings or "nekkid" ears?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

earrings gold hoops or diamond studs, no dangles for me  

gold or silver jewelry?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

silver

pierced or non pierced?


----------



## kadesma

pierced
at home, tennis shoes or slippers?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Slippers (I've never been a "sock person" so more I can go bare foot - or close to it - the better)

Lounging around the house in sweats or jammies?


----------



## kadesma

Sweats, nothing like em  

with jeans, blazer or jean jacket?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

jean jacket

regular denim blue or colored denim?


----------



## phinz

Standard blue.

Leather or lace?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Classic blue!

Capris or crops?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Lace

Capris or crops?


----------



## pdswife

Capris, I think  maybe....

Jeans or overalls??


----------



## Piccolina

Jeans, but I think overalls are a bit more forgiving (lol, too bad I don't own any! )

Sweaters or sweat shirts?


----------



## pdswife

I love over alls too!  I only have short ones though.  I need to buy some long ones!!!


Sweaters!


Sew it yourself or buy it ready made?


----------



## Piccolina

With the cost of fabric these days I'll opt for ready made 

Knitting or quilting?


----------



## Barbara L

I don't know how to knit, so I'll have to say quilting.
(For pdswife's, my answer is sew it myself) 


If money were no object, drive yourself or hire a driver?

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie

drive yourself

gas or deisel powered vehicle?


----------



## pdswife

gas
( and lol.. I'd have a driver!!)


Volkswagon or Mustang?


----------



## texasgirl

BIL has a diesel fueled vw bug, it gets 43 mpg!! He looked all over Texas to find one and he loves it and doesn't spend much on gas at all. As for me though,

Mustang!! I love the new look!

Convertible or not?


----------



## middie

sure... a mustang convertible, or a corvette... i'll take either one.

coffee or hot chocolate ?


----------



## texasgirl

coffee

cream and sugar or black?


----------



## middie

cream and sugar please

hazelnut or french vanilla creamers ?


----------



## texasgirl

french vanilla!!

powder or liquid?


----------



## middie

liquid

powder or liquid laundry detergent ?


----------



## texasgirl

liquid

liquid softener or dryer sheets?


----------



## middie

liquid softener

dryer or hang dry outside ?


----------



## texasgirl

dryer { lots of years on the line though!!}

iron or throw in dryer to unwrinkle?


----------



## middie

throw in dryer... easier lol (did i mention i'm lazy ?)

dishes by hand or dishwasher ?


----------



## texasgirl

I finally got a dishwasher last summer!! YIPEE!! First one too.
I still do some by hand though.

Oven or Grill?


----------



## pdswife

oven.

Pizza... Canadian Bacon 
or
veggie?


----------



## texasgirl

canadian bacon {& pineapple}

Marinara or Alfredo?


----------



## pdswife

Marinara with out a doubt 

pasta or rice


----------



## texasgirl

pasta

stuffed baked potatoe or salad?


----------



## middie

potato

twice baked or fried ?


----------



## pdswife

Fried with onions and garlic please.


Potatoes... mashed with gravy 
or mashed with butter and cheese?


----------



## Barbara L

Mashed with gravy (When I need quick comfort food, we head for KFC and I get a large mashed potatoes and gravy!)


Cottage cheese with salt and pepper or with fruit in it?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

With fruit - yum! (Lol, I know, I'm the odd man [woman] out for liking cottage cheese) It's great with peaches and strawberries 


Sour cream or creme fraiche?


----------



## texasgirl

{I like cottage cheese with pineapple}
don't know what cream fraiche is so, sour cream

Fruit yogurt or the mousse yogurts?


----------



## kadesma

fruit

biscuits and honey or with jam?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

With jam, and if possible can it be my mom's to-die-for pear and raspberry jam 

Rye crisps or soda crackers?


----------



## Maidrite

Soda Crackers Please, I Like Both but Soda Crackers go with more stuff ! 



Skor or Heath Bars ?


----------



## Piccolina

Skor! Ohhh, it's been ages since I had one of those! To bad they don't sell them here  But it's okay 

*
Lollipop or a big piece of taffy?*


----------



## Barbara L

(Going back to the cottage cheese one, I like mine with hot baked beans on top)

A big piece of taffy


Milk Duds or Whoppers (Malted Milk Balls)?

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Whoppers!

white rice or brown?


----------



## Maidrite

Can I choose MY MOM'S "Chocolate Rice" ?




I have  a Skor to settle with Piccolina !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  







French Fries or Onion Rings ?


----------



## Piccolina

Onion rings! The best I've ever had were at the Vancouver PNE festival - gorgeous!!!
*
Mustard or relish?*


----------



## Barbara L

Onion Rings


Hot pickled okra or hot pickled banana peppers?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

I've never tried hot pickled okra, so I'll go with banana peppers 

Red onions or white onions?


----------



## pdswife

white sweet onions


Red salsa or green salsa?


----------



## Piccolina

Red salsa
_
with...._

White or yellow corn chips?


----------



## Maidrite

Both Please and before Barbara gets home, I need Fire Salsa for her too !

Milk or Soda with Fresh Home Made Cake ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

MILK!  Big tall glass of skim milk!

Chocolate or Strawberry milk?


----------



## Piccolina

I go between both, but right now chocolate would be my choice 

*Black coffee or with cream and sugar (or just one of those two things)?*


----------



## kadesma

black, sometimes with mocha mix

meat or fish tacos?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Meat

chicken or beef on those tacos??


----------



## Barbara L

BEEF!!!


Taco seasoning or no taco seasoning in your ground beef on those tacos?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

seasoning

lettuce,tomato,cheese taco sauce or plain? on the tacos

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

(I prefer my ground beef just cooked with onion and garlic, no seasoning packet )

The works! Lettuce, tomato, onion, guacamole, salsa, sour cream


hard shell or soft shell tacos?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

hard shells please

pop tarts .. toasted or untoasted ?


----------



## Barbara L

Brown sugar and cinnamon, only!  Toasted


Sugar Babies or Sugar Daddy?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

babies

nerds or lemonheads ?


----------



## Barbara L

Lemonheads


Regular gumdrops or Spice gumdrops?

 Barbara


----------



## RMS

regular please!

Cheeto's or Cheese Doodles?


----------



## Maidrite

"Cheeto's" The cheese that goes crunch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Boston Baked Beans or Circus Peanuts ?


----------



## Piccolina

Boston baked beans 


Creamed corn or corn on the cob?


----------



## pdswife

Corn on the cob

corn on the cob steamed or boiled?


----------



## RMS

boiled , but roasted is good too!

mushrooms, sauted or stuffed?


----------



## Piccolina

Steamed

With garlic butter or plain butter?


----------



## Piccolina

Sorry, RMS we came in at the same time there 

Stuffed mushrooms - so delicious!*

Beef gravy or chicekn gravy?*


----------



## middie

beef 


sweet onions or red ?


----------



## chefgirlardee

sweet

Pineapple or Mango?


----------



## middie

pineapple


guava or starfruit ?


----------



## Piccolina

Guava

Passion fruit or kiwi?


----------



## pdswife

passion fruit please


fresh apples or dried apples?


----------



## kadesma

fresh
pork and beans or chilli beans?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Pork and beans

Pork and beans with or without ketchup?


----------



## kadesma

without

corn on the cobb, cooked in water or wrapped in foil with butter and grilled?

kadesma


----------



## middie

either one works for me


indoor pool or outdoor ?


----------



## lucyr2xoxo

Indoor



Candied or Pickled


----------



## mrsmac

candied


Rain on a tin roof or tiles?


----------



## pdswife

Tiles.  *rain* not my favorite subject right now...lol


rain or snow??


----------



## mrsmac

I have never ever seen snow falling so i would have to say snow.

DVD at home or movie theatre?


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh... that's sad.  It's a very beautiful ( yet messy) thing.

HOME.

Dvd or vcr?


----------



## Barbara L

DVD


Full Screen or Wide Screen?

 Barbara


----------



## RMS

full screen

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## texasgirl

comedy

new movies or classic movies


----------



## jkath

classic

You only get one crayon to color with:
perriwinkle
or
fuchsia?


----------



## middie

perriwinkle


cinderella or snow white ?


----------



## RMS

Cinderella

Lady and the Tramp or Alice in wonderland?


----------



## kimbaby

lady and the tramp
cream or no cream?


----------



## jkath

cream

camping
or
hotel?


----------



## Piccolina

Hotel (but I do like camping )

Sail boat or motor boat?


----------



## kimbaby

sail boat,(sounds peacefull)
rice or potatoes?


----------



## phinz

I love potatoes. Mashed with bleu cheese. Mmmmmmmmmm...

Palm trees or pine trees?


----------



## kimbaby

palm trees more tropical looking...
orange or apple?


----------



## Barbara L

Orange


bubble bath or shower?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Shower 

Scented candles or essential oils?


----------



## middie

ummmmm candles

summer nights or winter nights ?


----------



## pdswife

summer, they are longer and more romantic.


a day at the beach playing in the surf
or a day in the mountains playing in the snow??


----------



## kadesma

day in the mountains,sitting in the lodge, drinking hot cocoa, watching others play in snow 

summer or winter olympics ?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

winter

chef's hat
or
Lincoln's top hat?


----------



## Barbara L

chef's hat


figure skating or speed skating?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

speed skating 

ice rink 
or frozen pond?


----------



## Piccolina

Ice rink

Snow or rain? (Is that a lesser of two evils sort of question? )


----------



## middie

Rain


radio morning shows or talk radio ?


----------



## texasgirl

radio morning shows

soap's or primetime shows


----------



## middie

primetime

extreme makeover or extreme makeover home edition ?


----------



## texasgirl

I like them both, but, dh will only watch home edition.

abc or cbs?


----------



## phinz

CBS.

Hurricanes or earthquakes?


----------



## texasgirl

I don't like either one and I've never been through one, but, if I have to choose which one I would choose hurricane. You have more warning to get away.

watching lightening or listening to thunder?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both, as long as the lightning is far enough away not to be a danger to me!  But I will choose thunder, as that is a very soothing sound for me.  We use a tape of a thunder storm to put us to sleep sometimes.

Map or globe?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I love both, as long as the lightning is far enough away not to be a danger to me! But I will choose thunder, as that is a very soothing sound for me. We use a tape of a thunder storm to put us to sleep sometimes.
> 
> Map or globe?
> 
> Barbara


 
I have one those alarm clocks that have the sounds on it, I like it alright,but, they put the rain and the thunder as two different sounds. I would love to find one that had both. Maybe I'll buy another one and have them on each 

map

look at it as you go or right down directions and follow that?


----------



## pdswife

BOTH!   I get lost going to my mailbox! 
I go to yahoo print out the map and look and read and read and look
and then when driving there I go step by step. 

good with directions or
very very bad??


----------



## kimbaby

good with directions.

sink or swim?


----------



## texasgirl

swim

lake or ocean?


----------



## phinz

Ocean. It's incomprehensible how vast it is.

13 or 7?


----------



## texasgirl

13 { tomorrow is Friday the 13th, BTW}

dice or cards?


----------



## pdswife

Dice

Vegas or Reno


----------



## phinz

Never been to Reno, so gotta go with Vegas.

In that vein, Wayne or Celine?


----------



## pdswife

I hear Celine puts on an excellent show.. so I'll pick her


Peter Paul and Mary
or 
John Denver?


----------



## phinz

PP and M any day over John Denver.  

gravel or dirt?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank God I'm a Country Boy,  John Denver
Well I got me a fine wife, I got me a ole fiddle, when the sun comes up I got Cakes on the griddle, Life ain't nothing but a Funny, Funny Riddle, and  Thank God I'm Have'n a "MAIDRITE DAY" !    

Hyper or Wet ?


----------



## Piccolina

Hyper, but only if it's with happiness 


*Chilli powder or chilli flakes?*


----------



## jkath

chili powder

folding all the laundry
or
washing the dishes by hand?


----------



## pdswife

folding the laundry.. but, only if it's still nice and warm from the dryer.
I really like doing that on cold a winters afternoon.


turn up the heat
or
grab another blankie?


----------



## Piccolina

Grab another blankie and my sweetie 


Wool sweater or fleece pull-over?


----------



## Maidrite

Fleece pull-over !  



Pay more for Well-made or SAVE money with Poor-made Stuff ?


Be Proud of your Work, Its more than a Paycheck ! JML-06


----------



## kadesma

pay more for well made..
big bowl of popcorn or big bowl of chips?


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Popcorn all the way!

Heels or Flats?


----------



## pdswife

flats.

Tennis shoes 
or
sandals?


----------



## cara

tennis

half mile to the shop: go by car or walk?


----------



## buckytom

a half mile? and then i have to carry something back?
drive, of course, in my hummer, with the air conditioning on and the windows down, in 4 wheel drive, with the radio blasting.   that's the saudi, er, i mean american way...

solar powered vehicles, or fuel cell technology?


----------



## cara

bucky, bucky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




that is not soooo far.. ;o))


I think I want to believe in fuel cell...

radio or CD?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Radio.  I don't know, it just sounds so much more real than CDs do.

Drive around looking for the best gas prices or settle for the closest station, even if it costs a little more?


----------



## cara

take the closest station.. don't know if it is still cheaper, when I travel miles for it....

get the whole tank fueled or just for $20?


----------



## jkath

whole tank (so I don't have to worry for a while!)

Wash your own car
or 
Go for the full service car wash?


----------



## pdswife

summer... wash it myself
winter.. let a machine do it.

would you rather vacuum 15 stairs
or clean two toilets?


----------



## cara

depends on the vacuum cleaner.... with mine I'll choose the stairs... with the heavy things better the toilets

hang up or take down the washing?


----------



## texasgirl

Hang up, taking down means folding AND hanging in closet Yuck!!

load dishwasher or load clothes washer?


----------



## kadesma

yuk to both   But I suppose washing machine

Feed the baby or clean up the baby?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Feed to baby.

Bath a baby or change the colorful diaper?


----------



## jkath

Bathe! (boy, it's been awhile on that one!)

Be sick *(really really sick)
or 
have a semi-sick spouse who whines all day about how sick they are?


----------



## middie

i'd be sick so I can do the whining lol


chicken soup or tomato soup ?


----------



## cara

chicken soup.. with noodles.. *yumm*

deer or rabbit?


----------



## texasgirl

deer

grilled backstrap or stew?


----------



## Piccolina

Stew

With biscuits or dumplings?


----------



## pdswife

biscuits

biscuits with melted butter
or strawberry jam?


----------



## kadesma

biscuits with butter

strawberry waffle or bluberry pancakes?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

That is a total tie...But I'll go with the waffles, just because I haven't had any since leaving Canada.

Vanilla extract or almond extract?


----------



## pdswife

vanilla please!

roses or tulips?


----------



## cara

roses....

Cycling or Rowing?


----------



## Piccolina

Cycling

Jumping rope by yourself or Double Dutch?


----------



## pdswife

by meself..don't want to trip anyone lol.

Red rover red rover
or ring around a rosie?


----------



## Piccolina

Ring around the rosie 

Hop scotch or playing jacks?


----------



## pdswife

Hop scotch

Monkey bars
or swing set?


----------



## texasgirl

Swing set

Teeter totter or merry go round?


----------



## pdswife

Teeter totter

Disney Land
or
Knotts Berry Farm?


----------



## Piccolina

Knotts Berry Farm

Gum balls or a stick of gum?


----------



## cara

now I know again what you are talking about  

stick of gum...

white or brown choc?

That reminds me of my Truffles.....


----------



## pdswife

brown chocolate.


Melted chocolate
or unmelted?


----------



## cara

melted.. 

sweet or bitter sweet?


----------



## pdswife

sweet is always better


chocolate chips
or peanut butter chips?


----------



## cara

chocolate chips.. peanut butter  is very rarely seen in Germany...

Chocolade souffle or Creme brulee?


----------



## pdswife

now that's a hard one Cara...

Creme brulee ( tomorrow may find me giving a different answer)

cinnamon
or
nutmeg?


----------



## cara

cinnamon

classic or modern art?


----------



## pdswife

classic 
please!  

Do your monthly bills as they
come in the mail
or
wait and do them all at the same time?


----------



## cara

as they come in mail - otherwise I will forget.

pay cash or bei credit card?


----------



## kadesma

Cash

panna cotta or flan?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

flan

take the photo
or be the photo?


----------



## SierraCook

take

brazil (my favorite) or macadamia nuts?


----------



## pdswife

are the macadamias in a white chocolate chip cookie?

If so.. I'll take those.

Romantic vacation alone with someone special
or
Fun vacation with a group of friends?


----------



## buckytom

can i just say romantic vacation, alone???      j/k

i've never had that much fun on vacation with friends.

when it's couples, the women never get along. 'nuff said.

when it's just guys, someone smells, someone else farts and snores all night, and there's always the guy that lights a cigarette before even shutting off the alarm to get up for the first ski lifts or fishing charters. and it's impossible to get anyone to cook or clean up. (i'll do it for a woman, but there's no way i'm gonna be the "b1tch" in a group of guys. so you just wallow in it for the duration).

ok, new choice.  lead or follow?


----------



## pdswife

ahhh bucky.. you need to travel with us and our friends.  We always have a  blast and everyone gets along and the men are made to take showers daily!  lol


Follow.   I get lost toooo easy to lead anyone.

blind or deaf?


----------



## Piccolina

Deaf

Silk or satin......


----------



## pdswife

satin


satin or lace?


----------



## mrsmac

satin, lace gets too itchy.

Winter or summer baby?


----------



## Piccolina

Summer baby (because I am one, and I always loved having my birthday so far away from Christmas)

Polar bears or Panda bears 

(lol, that one just came out of no where )


----------



## mrsmac

Thats so funny, I read you love being a summer baby cause its so far from Christmas and I thought what is she talking about that IS Christmas!! (Then my brain woke up and I remembered the whole hemisphere thing!!) My daughters and I are all summer babies and we are all fairly close to Christmas. The new baby is due in June which is exciting cause its a winter baby and I can dress it in all woolly things!

Panda bear.

Winnie the Pooh or Eeyore??


----------



## buckytom

winnie. eeyore's a jackass.  

if you said tigger, i would have chosen him. because the most wonderful thing about tiggers, is that tiggers are wonderful things...

watching a movie in the theatre, or on dvd at home?


----------



## pdswife

Home.  Home is where the heart is.


vcr or dvd?


----------



## cara

DVD

a good wine with the film ot a cup of tea?


----------



## middie

tea

comedies or sci-fi ?


----------



## cara

comedy

Sex in the city or Desperate Housewives?


----------



## MochaBean04

sex in the city

CSI or Lost


----------



## Barbara L

LOST

"24," "60 Minutes," or "48 Hours?"

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

48 hours

watch tv in the dark
or turn the lights on?


----------



## texasgirl

in the dark

american idol or dancing with the stars?


----------



## pdswife

American Idol (it starts tonight!!  I only watch the first two or three shows)

Go to a party
or
throw a party?


----------



## cara

hmm... go to a party...

make gifts or recieve gifts?


----------



## texasgirl

Make gifts. {I just love to give}


Surprise gift or pick your own?


----------



## Piccolina

I think it really depends on who the gift is coming from, but I'll go with a surprise gift.

Adding a gift tag or not?


----------



## texasgirl

gift tag

bows or ribbons?


----------



## Piccolina

Bows 

Homemade wrapping paper or store bought?


----------



## texasgirl

Depends on what I have in the closet. Store bought though.

paper wrapping paper or the new metallic plastic stuff?


----------



## Piccolina

Usually I go with paper, the price dif is enough to make you go  

If you are using a gift bag do you...wrap the present or just nestle it amongst some tissue paper?


----------



## texasgirl

I'll wrap it with tissue and then nestle in some more.

do you use the tissue sheets or the shredded stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Sheets 

shop in the store
or get on line and click the "buy now" button?


----------



## mudbug

I've done both, Trish, but prefer the "hands on" approach (i.e., not clicking).

Special garments for sleeping or just any old worn-out and soft tshirt?


----------



## kadesma

old scruffy shirts or t-shirts

walk in the rain or watch it from a comfy window seat? 

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Depends on my Mood, and what temp it is outside !!!!!!!!!!  


On The Beach or In the Jungle ?????????


----------



## kadesma

jungle

lions or cheetahs?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

lions 

penguins or polar bears?


----------



## Barbara L

I absolutely love both.  I just saw March of the Penguins though, so I'll go with penguins

sleep in or up-and-at-'em early?


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

that's the easiest one yet... SLEEP IN!!!

waterbed or hard style matteress??


----------



## kadesma

*Hard style,*

*cotton or silk sheets?*

*kadesma *


----------



## pdswife

cotton

wool or flannel blankets?


----------



## cara

as for me wool... Frank would answer flannel....

eiderdown quilt or antiallergic stuuff??

btw: I just had to laugh about eiderdown..  it's the phonetic translation of the german word for it "Eiderdaunen".. you remember what I said about amricans... ?


----------



## pdswife

I'm only allergic too raw potatoes and have a little bit of hay fever...
so I'll take the eiderdaunen. 

Make your bread 
or
buy your bread?


----------



## cara

usually make it - if I don't forget

cheese or cold cuts on it?


----------



## pdswife

cheese please.


so..you've got your bread
do you melt your cheese on it or just eat it cold?


----------



## cara

usually cold....
baked cheese on a casserole or on Pizza?


----------



## pdswife

Pizza please!


white sauce or red sauce on your pizza?


----------



## cara

always red..
bacon or salami on it?


----------



## pdswife

bacon 


green peppers or red?


----------



## cara

red peppers

with onions or without?


----------



## pdswife

with!!!

Last time I made it with grilled onions instead of raw ones and it added such a nice taste.  I will do it that way from now on.

soft crust or crunchy?


(and now I must go start doing my house cleaning for today. .. Thanks Cara.  It's been fun chatting with you!! Have fun at your party tonight.  Drive safely.)


----------



## texasgirl

soft crust.

pan or thin?


----------



## pdswife

thin please


Dominos
or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Barbara L

Neither is my favorite, but of the two, Pizza Hut.


Bread sticks or crackers?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

bread sticks

wheat crackers or saltines?


----------



## Barbara L

Wheat Thins with cream cheese and salsa (but for just eating plain--Saltines)

For topping your crackers--any variety of yellow cheese or any variety of white cheese?

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

any variety of any cheese except bleu

nice glass of red wine or glass of nice red wine?


----------



## buckytom

who needs a glass? uncork the sucker and pass 'er 'round.

splitting firewood. rent a log splitter or break out the old axe and grenade?


----------



## RMS

How about getting someone else to do it?
Hubby uses an axe

Fences:  Wood or Plastic (PVC)


----------



## texasgirl

wood

4' or 8'?


----------



## jkath

4'....unless you have really bad neighbors.....


chinese checkers
or
chess?


----------



## pdswife

Chinese Checkers

Monopoly
or Life?


----------



## mudbug

Life?  I thought I was playing that one already, Trish.  :p

So I hafta say Monopoly.  I call dibs on that little Scottie dog player.

intellectual  chat or contest to see who can burp the loudest? (buckytom and Ken need not answer)


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> intellectual chat or contest to see who can burp the loudest? (buckytom and Ken need not answer)


 
   Too True!!

Intellectual talk, although, I probably wouldn't be able to jump in a lot 

politics or entertainment?


----------



## kimbaby

entertainment,though poltics could fall under this catagorery 

horro movie or comedy


----------



## pdswife

comedy please.


blue ink
or black?


----------



## texasgirl

black

bic ink pens or the roller ball's?


----------



## mudbug

for tattoos?


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> for tattoos?


----------



## Barbara L

Roller ball


Pen or pencil?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

pen

You have to dress vintage for a week:

WWII era
or
Mod 60's?


----------



## middie

WWII era

80's or 90's ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

'90s!!!!!!

Toe Socks or Slippers?


----------



## texasgirl

toe socks 

Socks in bed or barefoot?


----------



## Maidrite

I am a Birthday Boy No Socks Please !!!!!!  Opps did I say That ???????  




New Computer or Fixed One ?????


----------



## Jenny

New one

MacIntosh or  PC ?


----------



## Maidrite

AMD 64 BIT DUAL CORE XP4800 Hypertransporting Please !!!!!!!!!!! PC this is unless I am Doing a lot of Graphic Arts Then MAC PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!






P-4 or AMD 64 ?


----------



## Barbara L

What I have--AMD 64.   


Long-haired pets or short-haired pets?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

I love all pets, but I'll go with short haired because I know that DH's dream pet is a Bull Dog 

Cat's with a bell on their collar or without a bell?


----------



## jkath

with a bell so you can hear them being mischievious!

Hard cheeses
or
Soft cheeses?


----------



## middie

soft please.

dancing with the stars or
skating with the stars ?


----------



## jkath

ooooooooooh...I'll say skating (since I'm ticked that P is still in the mix)


Skiing on a black diamond run
or
waterskiing behind a too-fast speedboat


----------



## pdswife

waterskiing...  I've never done it but..I know I don't like the other choice.

roller blading
or
roller skating?


----------



## MochaBean04

blading. . . 

ice skating or roller skating/blading


----------



## pdswife

ice skating.. except for the falling down part.

stay up late
or go to bed early?


----------



## Piccolina

Stay up late (I'm such a night owl! )
*
Host a party or go to a party?*


----------



## middie

go

cold cereal or hot oatmeal ?


----------



## Piccolina

Hot oatmeal

Buttermilk pancakes or blueberry pancakes?


----------



## texasgirl

buttermilk

syrup or fruit topping?


----------



## Piccolina

Syrup (if it's real maple )

Crepes or waffles?


----------



## CookinBlondie

waffles

Peanut Butter and Honey or Butter or Syrup on Belgium Waffles


----------



## luvs

butter & syrup


----------



## jkath

me too!

strawberries and whipped cream
or
strawberry flavored nesquik in milk?


----------



## Maidrite

GIVE ME THE STRAWBERRIES and WHIPPED CREAM PLEASE !   






IHOP or WaFFLE HOUSE ????


----------



## jkath

hmmmm don't know the waffle house, but I'll choose it, cause I do know the IHOP!

Blintz 
or
Omlette?


----------



## Piccolina

Blintz

Peaches or apricots?


----------



## mudbug

peaches. all the way. all the time. I want that juice running down my elbows.

wipe your elbows on your jeans or use a wet wipe?


----------



## Piccolina

Jeans! (And I'm a peach lover too! I could eat them until I burst!!) We picked buckets upon buckets of peaches growing up in the Okanagan region of BC, and the juice practiacally became another layer of skin, so it was onto the jeans or t-shirt for sure.

*Peach pie or peach ice cream?*


----------



## mudbug

Piccolina said:
			
		

> in the Okanagan region of BC, and the juice practiacally became another layer of skin, so it was onto the jeans or t-shirt for sure.
> 
> *Peach pie or peach ice cream?*


 
hafta say both, piccolina.  I've been to the Okanagan, on my way to Vancouver Island.   Had a blast in Penticton.  You Canadians are fun to hang with.


----------



## jkath

well, since mudbug didn't give me an "either or.....", I'll randomly choose yellow.

Okay, back to the game

Spring Green
or
Pumpkin Orange?


----------



## Piccolina

mudbug said:
			
		

> hafta say both, piccolina. I've been to the Okanagan, on my way to Vancouver Island. Had a blast in Penticton. You Canadians are fun to hang with.


 OM gosh Mudmug I lived in Penticton for about a decade, DH and I even had our wedding there (it's where my folks live)  How cool that you've been there and enjoyed it!

*Pumpkin orange*
*
Tulips or carnations?*


----------



## pdswife

Tulips... carnations are the one flower I just don't like...( long story)


White tulips
or RED tulips?


----------



## cara

hmm.. white ones....

dark blue or sky blue?


----------



## Piccolina

Dark blue

Oak trees or birch trees?


----------



## mudbug

Toughie, Piccolina. I'll have to go with birch, because an oakbark canoe sounds kinda heavy.

(sorry 'bout that, jkath. I got distracted after hearing that Picco lived in a place where I had tons of fun lo these many moons ago.)

oops, almost did it again.........

Hiawatha or The Last Mohican?


----------



## Piccolina

Hiawatha

Campfire or indoor fireplace?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Indoor Fireplace

Smores or plain roasted marshmallows?


----------



## pdswife

smores! 

artichoke dip
or
spinach dip
or a mixture?


----------



## CookinBlondie

spinache dip!

Green or Red apples?


----------



## jkath

Green........in a pie!

old black and white movie
or
the newest release?


----------



## Maidrite

Old Movies are in dearing, New Ones better Effects can I choose Both ?  

Forbiden Planet or Pitch Black ?


----------



## texasgirl

PITCH BLACK!!! I love anything with Vin Diesel!!

ET or Close Encounters?


----------



## Piccolina

ET

Men in Black or Mars Attacks?


----------



## middie

MIB

Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind  or
War Of The Worlds ?


----------



## Piccolina

Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind

Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## middie

wars

ewoks or r2-d2 ?


----------



## pdswife

ewoks to play with please.


Sky dive
or suba dive?


----------



## Piccolina

R2-d2

Popcorn at the threater with or without extra butter?


----------



## pdswife

With please and pass the napkins.


kiss in public
or just hold hands?


----------



## Piccolina

Kiss!!!! (I swore I wouldn't marry a man who wouldn't kiss me in public, and I made good on my promise! We smooch everywhere )

Walk in the park or walk on the beach?


----------



## Piccolina

texasgirl said:
			
		

> walk around a park with your sweetey or ride in a horse carriage?



Whops came in at the same time as you Texas 

Horse ride

 Walk in the park or walk on the beach?


----------



## cara

I'll take the beach

atlantic or mediterranean?


----------



## Piccolina

Mediterranean - ohhh, I'd love to soak up some sun right now!!

A river full of rapids or a calm stream?


----------



## buckytom

rapids, class VI please. i hope there's a good rain this spring. gotta find out the release dates on the lehigh.

kayak or canoe?


----------



## jkath

kayak...just more fun to say

Alaskan Cruise
or
Caribbean Cruise?


----------



## wasabi

Alaskan

Slot machines or crap table?


----------



## jkath

hmmmmm am I having luck or just waiting for the drink girl?
I'll say slots.

Since we're in Vegas, 

Let it Ride
or
Caribbean Stud?


----------



## Piccolina

Let it Ride

Black Jack or Poker?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, I'm too young to gamble, but I'll say Black Jack.  I used to play it all the time with my dad.

Stay at one slot machine or travel when you lose?


----------



## TXguy

I'll stay until I'm out of quarters.

take all of your money or take a dollar at a time?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Dollar at a time.  Don't wanna get too crazy!  LoL

Okay, new topic..........Gloves or mittens?


----------



## buckytom

gloves

hat, or ear warmer/headband.


----------



## cara

headband

long pants or cold legs?


----------



## jkath

long pants

reruns from the '70's.........
Donny & Marie 
or
Wonder Woman?


----------



## middie

Wonder Woman

Mama's Family or
All In The Family ?


----------



## Piccolina

All In The Family

Boy Meets World or Family Matters?


----------



## middie

Boy Meets World

Topanga or Corey ?


----------



## Piccolina

Corey, he always struck me as the one who was more devoted to the relationship

Whose the Boss or Alf?


----------



## kadesma

who's the boss

Dr. Phil or Oprah

kadesma


----------



## Antonio

kadesma said:
			
		

> Dr. Phil or Oprah


  (Can't say as though I disagree with you Kadesma, but.....) Oprah 

Oscars or Emmys?


----------



## RMS

Emmy's

Black and white or color?


----------



## middie

color for t.v.
black and white for pictures (sometimes)


stars or the moon ?


----------



## Piccolina

That's a hard call Middie - hmmmm, I'll go with the moon though, because it's the astrogical planet for cancer, my birth sign 

Palm trees or pine trees?


----------



## pdswife

Pine trees..   I'd miss them so much if they were gone from my window view.


Hard back books
or
paper backs?


----------



## middie

hard

buy books or borrow ?


----------



## kadesma

buy books

write letters or recieve letters?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

borrow!  I love the library.


books on tape
or
read the old fashioned way?


----------



## middie

read (when i can)

read in the park or walk ?


----------



## Piccolina

Read by choice, walk by necessity 

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream!!!  
and lots of it.  lol


a bowl of plain vanilla ice cream
or a bowl of vanilla ice cream and chocolate fudge sauce?


----------



## Piccolina

Vanilla ice cream and chocolate fudge sauce (we need a drooling smilie, because that's what that thought makes me do!! )

With crushed up oreos or coloured sprinklies?


----------



## middie

oreos

banana split or
milkshakes ?


----------



## pdswife

milkshakes

Peanut butter milkshake
or strawberry?


----------



## middie

peanut butter !!!!!

chocolate malt or
vanilla ?


----------



## pdswife

vanilla please.


salt shaker
or salt dip?


----------



## Piccolina

Salt dip

Butter or margarine?


----------



## pdswife

butter please

 Go to the dr right away
or wait until you think there's no other choice?


----------



## Piccolina

Right away (DH is the opposite, but aren't most men!)

Plastic or fabric bandages?


----------



## pdswife

fabric

go out for "heart day" dinner
or stay home and make some thing romantic?


----------



## Piccolina

Go out for dinner, but make your own dessert to return home to

Heart shaped pancakes or heart shaped cookies?


----------



## pdswife

cookies!

oatmeal
or sugar cookies?


----------



## jkath

oatmeal

with raisins
or
without?


----------



## mudbug

always with raisins

(looking out my window and thinking of spring) sod or seed the lawn?


----------



## kadesma

seed

iris or lilac


kadesma


----------



## jkath

iris

hyacinth
or
jonquil?


----------



## middie

hyacinth

tulips or geraniums ?


----------



## kimbaby

tulips

shrub or tree?


----------



## middie

tree

oak or maple ?


----------



## pdswife

Maple

Maple syrup
or strawberry?


----------



## kimbaby

maple syrup

pancakes or waffles


----------



## pdswife

pancakes

French Toast 
or Waffles?


----------



## kimbaby

french toast

jam or jelly


----------



## pdswife

Jam

strawberry jam
or blackberry?


----------



## kimbaby

blackberry

red or black?


----------



## pdswife

Red.

 Checkers or
Chess


----------



## Bugs

checkers

fruit smoothie or soft drink?


----------



## Ken

soft drink.

first Darren or second Darren from "Bewitched"?


----------



## kimbaby

first darren

comedy or drama


----------



## kadesma

drama

ice or roller skating?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ice skating


Fish for trout or salmon??


----------



## jkath

Trout

Ginger
or
MaryAnne?


----------



## kadesma

Maryanne

George Clooney or Robert Redford?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ohhhh give me George!


Richard Gere or Sean Penn?


----------



## kadesma

Sean Penn


flying or going by ocean liner?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

flying please.

(sean over richard?? how sad.)

Do your taxes or
have your taxes done?


----------



## kimbaby

do my taxes

march-april


----------



## Piccolina

March, the sooner it's done and out of the way, the better.

Save the money you get back or splurge?


----------



## kimbaby

splurge

silver-gold


----------



## Piccolina

Silver (or white gold, I really like the look of silver/gray toned metals...Our wedding rings are classic white gold bands.)

*Rubies or emeralds?*


----------



## middie

sapphires lol

birch tree or ash ?


----------



## kimbaby

birch
robin-blue-jay


----------



## Piccolina

Blue jay

Swan or peacock?


----------



## kimbaby

peacock

nbc-cbs


----------



## Piccolina

cbs

Discovery channel or TLC?


----------



## middie

discovery

animal planet or history ?


----------



## pdswife

animal planet


Mars or Saturn?


----------



## kimbaby

mars

up-down


----------



## pdswife

down!  

speed boat
or
sail boat?


----------



## kimbaby

sailboat

lucky charms-fruit loops


----------



## pdswife

fruit loops!

CHeerios or rice crispies?


----------



## kimbaby

cheerios

sharp-mild


----------



## pdswife

mild

Grow a garden 
or buy veggies at the store?


----------



## kadesma

grow a garden

potato or macaroni salad?

kadesma   think our minds are going to that warm summer place?


----------



## middie

macaroni

green salad or fruit salad ?


----------



## kadesma

Green salad

muffins or scones?

kadesma


----------



## middie

muffins

cake or brownies ?


----------



## jkath

brownies

sleeping in
or
staying up late


----------



## middie

both lol

sunrise or sunsets ?


----------



## pdswife

sunsets


canned peas
or frozen peas?


----------



## jkath

frozen

driving in a rainstorm
or
waiting on a bus stop in the sun


----------



## pdswife

I live in Seattle... rain is the only choice.  lol


taxi cab or
bus?


----------



## middie

waiting on bus in sun

thunderstorms during the day or at night ?


----------



## pdswife

at night please


Love storms 
or hate them?


----------



## middie

love them (as long as they're at night)

country or city ?


----------



## pdswife

country

Forest
or Jungle


----------



## jkath

forest

Forrest Gump
or
Forrest Whitaker?


----------



## middie

ummmmmmmmm... either

river or lake ?


----------



## pdswife

river

Drive there or hike there?


----------



## middie

drive

horses or cows ?


----------



## pdswife

horses to ride
Cows to eat...doesn't a nice big tender steak sound good for dinner??


BBQ pork ribs
or beef ribs?


----------



## middie

again... either lol

spiral cut ham or pork roast ?


----------



## pdswife

Ham with a side of bacon.



telephone
or email?


----------



## jkath

telephone

flying a kite
or
making a sand castle?


----------



## buckytom

flying a kite. 
i saw a neat one the other day in a toy store, it was a box type kite that looked like a fokker dr. 1, ya know, the red baron's tri-plane.

body surfing or boogie boarding?


----------



## Barbara L

I guess the real question for me is, which way do I want to die?  LOL  I guess I would have more of a chance on a boogie board!!!

Explore deep in the ocean or Explore outer space?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

the deep ocean.

crossing the ocean by plane or with a ship?


----------



## pdswife

I've crossed on a plane before 
so this time I'll take the ship.


Type it or
hand write?


----------



## Piccolina

Hand write

With a blue or black pen?


----------



## pdswife

blue is much prettier.

Take a walk 
or
take a nap?


----------



## middie

nap

chicken wings or chicken breasts ?


----------



## Antonio

Chicken breast

Ham or bacon?


----------



## kimbaby

ham

chicken or egg


----------



## middie

egg

scrambled or poached ?


----------



## texasgirl

scrambled

with gravy or ketchup?


----------



## middie

ketchup please

ugli fruit or star ?


----------



## pdswife

star fruit if you please.


Friday or saturday night?


----------



## kadesma

saturday 

breakfast steak and eggs or bacon and eggs?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

bacon and eggs


looking for a new house
or
looking for a new car?


----------



## pdswife

New house 
one of the things Paul and I like to do together is walk through half built houses and plan what'd we'd do with each room.


One story house 
or two?


----------



## Maidrite

Two plus a Basement and a Mote !!!!  


Underwater or Outer Space Movies ?  Help I am Going to need a Lot of Air, Hopefully No More Thats Hot !!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Probably 2 stories, but sometimes stairs can be a challenge for me, so I'm 50/50 on it.

Big garage or big backyard?


----------



## Piccolina

Yikes beaten by Maidrite!!!! 

Underwater! There's no sharks in outerspace 


Cowboy flicks or spy movies?


----------



## SierraCook

outer space movies and a big backyard

Romantic evening at home or a night out on the town?


----------



## Piccolina

Romantic evening at home


With candles or fire light?


----------



## middie

if i had a fireplace i'd say fire but i don't so i'll go with the candles

big dogs or little dogs ?


----------



## pdswife

little lap dog.


Puzzle games
or word games?


----------



## SierraCook

word games

Brownies or chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate chip cookies


Oatmeal cookies or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## pdswife

oatmeal please warm from the oven.


Sci-fi
or Romance movie for tonight?


----------



## Piccolina

Sci-fi

Popcorn or cheezies?


----------



## pdswife

Popcorn

Baklava
or candied fruit?


----------



## middie

baklava

honey or sugar ?


----------



## pdswife

sugar


vanilla pudding
or banana pudding?


----------



## middie

vanilla

strawberry jello or cherry ?


----------



## Piccolina

Cherry

Tinned peaches or pears?


----------



## Maidrite

I would rather have real Peaches, but I will try Tin Peaches   do they have fewer Calories  ?????? 

Blueberries or Mulberries ? Not Tin


----------



## Piccolina

*Blueberries *


*In muffins or a pie?*


----------



## kadesma

muffin

bar or drop cookies?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Drop

Chocolate chip or Chocolate chunk cookies?


----------



## kimbaby

chunk

white chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## mudbug

dark always

lite beer or ronjohn's beer?


----------



## kimbaby

lite

chips or pretzels


----------



## pdswife

chips...if dip is involved

Clam dip
or spinach dip


----------



## Piccolina

Spinach dip

Sweet or savoury cocktail?


----------



## kimbaby

sweet

corn on the cobb or off?


----------



## pdswife

off



watch the super bowl 
or just the commercials?


----------



## Maidrite

mudbug said:
			
		

> dark always
> 
> lite beer or ronjohn's beer?


This depends on weather Ronjohn will let me have some of his beer !!!!!  


*I would rather be in the Super Bowl but I guess Watch it !!!!!!!!!  *


*Pizza Pie Homemade during the Game or Delivered ??????   *


----------



## MochaBean04

delivered. . its soo not the super bowl if you make your own pizza

have your own party. . .go to a party?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Have my own.

Email cards...or paper cards?


----------



## buckytom

paper cards by snail mail. 


money, or fame?


----------



## jkath

money. fame is scary!

speaking of scary....
Public Speaking
or
walking a tightrope?


----------



## Barbara L

I guess it depends on how high the tightrope is! If it is too high and I know what I am talking about and have good notes, public speaking (do you know that more people fear that than death?)  However, if I had to debate, I would choose the tightrope even if it were over the Grand Canyon.

On a long trip:

Interstates or backroads?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

backroads

through a pine tree forest
or
along the ocean's coast?

(sounds like going up highway 1)


----------



## Barbara L

I love both but could spend more time driving along the coast!

Hard-top or convertible with the top down?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Top down, wind in my hair, smelling the breeze - awwww! 


SUV or a good ol ' truck?


----------



## Barbara L

SUV (but I wouldn't want to pay the gas bill for either!)


Do-It-Yourself or hire someone?

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

do it myself

fire place-space heater


----------



## Barbara L

I would love to have a fireplace someday!


Air conditioner or fan?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

AC

Pool ocean (swim)


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

pool

catfish or  trout


----------



## kadesma

Trout


stream-ocean fishing?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

stream


wade across the stream or
find a bridge??


----------



## kimbaby

find a bridge

boat-pier (fishing)


----------



## kadesma

pier

sowrdfish or tuna  (fishing)


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

tuna

salad or sandwhich


----------



## pdswife

sandwhich.

Tuna with melted cheese
or with out?


----------



## kimbaby

with out

cheddar-colby


----------



## pdswife

cheddar


mild or sharp?


----------



## cara

mild...

swiss or netherlands?


----------



## kimbaby

swiss

valley-mountain


----------



## pdswife

valley  (I'm too lazy to walk up a mountain.)


coffee or tea


----------



## kimbaby

coffee

black or with cream?


----------



## pdswife

vanilla cream


decaf or REAL?


----------



## kimbaby

Real- tv or radio


----------



## pdswife

Tv


Sitcom
or reality show?


----------



## kadesma

tv

hot dogs or corn dogs?


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

corn dogs

catsup-mustard


----------



## kadesma

catsup

chilli or baked beans?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

baked bean ( though, we might have chilli for dinner tonight)


dried beans or
canned beans?


----------



## middie

canned (i'm lazy)

dark red kidney beans or light ?


----------



## pdswife

dark


day time or night time dates with the one you love?


----------



## kadesma

Day time

taking a walk or sitting quietly  and talking (with your favorite person)


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

taking a walk

drama or comedy?


----------



## kadesma

Drama


lamb chop or pork chop?


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

pork chop

biscuit or corn bread


----------



## pdswife

corn bread please


Poetry or music


----------



## kadesma

music
classical or r&r?

kadesma


----------



## RMS

Rock and Roll

Oldies or New Stuff?


----------



## kimbaby

oldies

soft or loud


----------



## Piccolina

Loud!!! DH and I agree on a lot of things, but the majority of taste in music is not the same! He's listening to things like Coldplay and REM and I'm cranking The Boss and Tom Cochrane up until the desk starts jittering 

Winning free concert tickets or all the albums (CDs) by your favourite artist/band?


----------



## middie

I'll take the Cd's (sometimes concerts are really bad)

Cartoons or Sitcoms ?


----------



## Piccolina

Tough call, it really depends on which show it is, but I'll go with cartoons.

Watching sports or watching the news?


----------



## pdswife

that's hard.   News is depressing but... I'll take that


telephone or write a letter


----------



## middie

telephone

8 tracks or vinyl records ?


----------



## kimbaby

vinyl record
sax-trumpet


----------



## pdswife

Sax played by a tall dark and sexy man!!  lol


Play through the pain 
or sit on the bench?


----------



## kimbaby

sit on the bench, I am such A baby(hehehe)

football-baseball


----------



## Piccolina

Baseball

Swimming or surfing?


----------



## pdswife

swimming..( though I'd rather watch from shore)


tea,
iced or Hot?


----------



## mrsmac

Hot with milk and sugar!

Cappucino or latte?


----------



## pdswife

Cappucino


hot coffee
or iced coffee


----------



## Piccolina

Iced 

Chai tea or bubble tea?


----------



## kimbaby

chai tea

cookies-cake


----------



## Piccolina

Such a hard call, but I'm more in a cookie mood today so I'll pick that.


Soft and dense cookies or flat and chewy ones?


----------



## kimbaby

flat chewy

nuts or raisins


----------



## middie

depends on my mood.
wait can i have both maybe ?
if so i'll go with that !!

fresh fruit or dried ?


----------



## pdswife

Fresh most of the time.    Paul bought me a dehydrator for christmas though and I've been drying up apples, pears and a ton of pineapple.


really use the cookbooks you buy
or read them to get ideas and then go into the kitchen
and cook your way?


----------



## Piccolina

Read them to get ideas and then go into the kitchen
and cook your way. Totally - what a cool question, Pdswife 


Swap cookbooks with a friend or just buy new ones when you need new idea?


----------



## kimbaby

buy 'em(like every week)

eat out or eat in


----------



## kadesma

eat in

homemade bread or bakery

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

homemade yummy

whole wheat or rye


----------



## CookinBlondie

SOURDOUGH!!!!!  oops!  I mean Wheat!  LoL

Rolls or Cresants?


----------



## kimbaby

rolls

butter-cream cheese?


----------



## kadesma

butter

margarita or mimosa?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

can't I have one for dinner and one for dessert?
ok... Margarita.

Tequila or Rum?


----------



## kadesma

rum
rum punch or rum and coke?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Rum punch

With or without a cute stir-stick?


----------



## CookinBlondie

I don't drink, but I like the sound of the cute stir stick.  I'll go for "with."

Kool-Ade or Hawaiian Punch?


----------



## RMS

Hawiian Punch

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## kadesma

pepsi

reg or diet sodas?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

diet if I must... but can't I please just have water??


strawberry flavored water
or lemon lime flavored water?


----------



## kadesma

lemon lime flavored water  (yep nice ol water, as much as you want )

buttermilk waffles or buttermilk pancakes?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Buttermilk waffles (I love both!)

On your waffles (or pancakes):
Syrup or fruit?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

syrup

maple or blackberry syrup?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

maple

Choc chip hot cross buns or regular with sultanas?


----------



## pdswife

chocolate chip!

Long bath or
quick shower?


----------



## Barbara L

Long hot bubble bath!

After your bath:

Take a nap or go for a walk?

 Barbara


----------



## TXguy

I'd have taken a walk/run/bike ride befroe my bath, and now enjoy my nap after. nap, definitely.

walk in the evening or the morning?


----------



## kimbaby

evening

hot weather or
cold weather


----------



## trolleytreats

Smoked Gouda

Brown or white rice?


----------



## kadesma

white rice

tuna or chicken salad?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Tuna salad...

Tuna salad 
or tuna sandwich


----------



## kadesma

tuna sandwich

whole wheat or rye?

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

whole wheat 

ham or turkey


----------



## kadesma

ham

with or without cheese?


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

with please

sweet pickle or dill pickle?


----------



## kadesma

dill

ham and cheese or egg salad sandwich?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

egg salad (today anyway)...lol


Wheat bread or white bread?


----------



## grumblebee

wheat bread. 

olives or pickles?


----------



## kurtthecook

pickles...

Soft tacos or hard


----------



## grumblebee

Soft... yum!

Lobster or crab?


----------



## Piccolina

Crab 

Clams or oysters?


----------



## kimbaby

if I have to pick one,clams


tarter sauce or cocktail sauce?


----------



## Piccolina

tarter sauce

French fries or hash browns?


----------



## RMS

French Fries
With Ketchup or without


----------



## kadesma

with

hot dog or chilli dog?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Chilli dog  (yummy!)

With or without cheese?


----------



## middie

depends on my mood

steak plain or with A1 ?


----------



## Piccolina

Given a choice between the two I'd take plain, never was an A-1 fan. I'd rather slather mine in peppercorns or bbq sauce.

Beef burgers or chicken burgers?


----------



## middie

beef

with sliced tomatoes or without ?


----------



## Piccolina

Without

With cooked (fried) or raw onions?


----------



## middie

fried hate raw

red or sweet ?


----------



## kadesma

sweet raw

with sweet or dill pickle?


kadesma


----------



## middie

sweet

regular vinegar or red wine ?


----------



## Piccolina

Sweet pickles

With American cheese slices or cheddar cheese?


----------



## Piccolina

Sorry Middie.....

Regular (or balsamic given the choice)

Sea salt or regual table salt?


----------



## middie

never had sea salt so i'll go with regular

red pepper or black ?


----------



## Piccolina

Black

Regular or hot mustard?


----------



## kimbaby

regular for me please

toasted bread or not toasted?


----------



## RMS

toasted
butter or jelly?


----------



## texasgirl

both

dark or light toasted?


----------



## Michelemarie

light - 

jam or jelly?


----------



## kimbaby

jam

grape-strawberry


----------



## CookinBlondie

STRAWBERRY!  My Grandma's was always the best.

Home made or from the store?


----------



## kadesma

home made

coddled or fried eggs?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Fried eggs

Sunny side up or down?


----------



## kimbaby

down for me please

hash browns or grits?


----------



## Michelemarie

grits

cheese or butter


----------



## TXguy

butter, never had cheese

cheese on a sandwich: muenster or provolone?


----------



## RMS

provalone
Valentine's Day, Roses or Chocolate?


----------



## Piccolina

Roses (deep crimson red roses are my favs!)

Toss the roses after they're past their prime of dry them as a keepsake?


----------



## kadesma

Dry them

Valentines dinner in or out?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Ideally out, but it'll be in tonight 


Heart shaped chocolate cake or a box of chocolates?


----------



## pdswife

Box of chocolates ( NO chocolate covered cherries !!!)


a card he bought
or one he made?


----------



## kadesma

bought-mine dones not draw 


heart shaped cake or heart shaped cookie?

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

heart shaped cookie

Milwaukees Best or Schlits?


----------



## kimbaby

um I don't like either but i'll go with MB

bourbon or vodka?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bourbon for strait up and vodka for mixed drink

Camry or Accord?


----------



## pdswife

Camry

Beef stew
or
chicken stew?


----------



## kimbaby

beef

with carrots or with out?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

carrots!

Racheal Ray or Emril?


----------



## pdswife

They both bug me but 
RR bothers me less so RR it will be.


slow dance 
or fast dance?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

fast dance

Red Bull or Coffee?


----------



## middie

never had red bull so i'll go with coffee

peach or peppermint schnapps ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

peppermint!

Garth Brooks OR 50 Cent?


----------



## middie

Garth !!!!

Reba or Gretchen ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Reba!

Crushed tomatoes OR tomato puree?


----------



## middie

ooh toughie.... puree maybe

chili or spaghetti ?


----------



## pdswife

spaghetti

Clams or oysters?


----------



## middie

neither eck

spelling or english ?


----------



## pdswife

English.... unless I have to spell it.


do your own taxes
or hire someone?


----------



## middie

hire (me + math = disaster )

bath or shower ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

shower!

Country OR Rock?


----------



## middie

rock ( i like country too though )

Pink Floyd or The Who ?


----------



## pdswife

Pink Floyd.


Rollingstones
or
Eddy Money


----------



## kimbaby

rollingstones


START ME UP OR RUBY TUESDAY?


----------



## middie

Ruby Tuesday

Angie or Wild Horses ?


----------



## Piccolina

Wild Horses

Riding horses or watching a rodeo?


----------



## middie

Riding any day

Rodeo or Circus ?


----------



## Piccolina

Circus (but only if no animals are involved)

Cotton candy or candy apple?


----------



## kimbaby

cotton candy


ferris wheel or roller coaster


----------



## kadesma

Geez, is there anything that stays on the ground 
Okay, Ferris Wheel

fun house or Tilt o whirl?

kadsma


----------



## jkath

neither...but I'll take funhouse for $500, Alex.


Cowboy boots
or
Maribou Slippers?


----------



## kimbaby

COWBOYBOOTS

disco-square dance


----------



## Michelemarie

dare i say square dance?

square dance - high school gym


----------



## kimbaby

square dance


----------



## middie

boots please

plain slippers or ones that look like animals ?


----------



## kadesma

plain


sweet or savory

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

hmmm   sweet

ice cream-sherbert


----------



## middie

ice cream

hot chocolate or hot tea ?


----------



## kimbaby

hot chocolate-

with marshmellows or with out?


----------



## middie

with

mini marshmallows or large ?


----------



## kimbaby

mini

cake or cookies


----------



## middie

ummm cookies

meringue pies or fruit ?


----------



## kadesma

fruit

banana or strawberries?

kadesma


----------



## middie

both !

peach or mango ?


----------



## RMS

Mango
Lemons or limes


----------



## middie

lemons

oranges or tangerines ?


----------



## Piccolina

Tangerines

Cherries or grapes?


----------



## middie

cherries

carrots or celery ?


----------



## cara

carrots

ice skating or Bob?


----------



## kimbaby

never did either but i will say skating

 water or snow skiing


----------



## pdswife

water??   

ski or sit in the lodge and drink hot chocolate with kaluha?


----------



## kimbaby

sitting in the lodge 

drink alone or with company?


----------



## Michelemarie

company

beer or wine?


----------



## kimbaby

wine

red or white?


----------



## Michelemarie

red

merlot or cab


----------



## kimbaby

cad

liquor store or grocer?


----------



## Michelemarie

grocer

weekly or daily


----------



## pdswife

daily


late night talks
or early morning walks?


----------



## middie

late night talks

star or cloud gazing ?


----------



## jkath

clouds.......

potato chips in vanilla ice cream
or
ice cream with pickles?
(bet that will wake you up!)


----------



## middie

chips in ice cream

jolly ranchers... watermelon or tropical punch ?


----------



## pdswife

watermelon    ( Jkath...is there something you want to tell us)   Yes or no?


----------



## Maidrite

I Guess I say..... YES !!!  

More Kids or Less Kids ???????????????


----------



## kimbaby

more kids


horse race-car race?


----------



## Maidrite

I have to go with car here but its close !  



Vote for Elf    or    Eaten by Crocks http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll?   
Choose the Tuna on 4th  !


----------



## cara

okay, I choose the tuna tarte ;o)

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Maidrite

Give me the Golden Arches (McDonalds)




Luge or Snowboarding ?


----------



## cara

Luge!!

watching ski run or ice skating?


----------



## kimbaby

water skking

lake or ocean


----------



## pdswife

Ocean   Ca ocean or Greek ocean?


----------



## kimbaby

ca ocean


MOUNTAINS OR VALLEYS


----------



## pdswife

valleys   red tulips or pink Roses


----------



## kimbaby

red tulips


juice or milk


----------



## pdswife

Milk    tea with milk  or tea with lemon


----------



## jkath

pdswife said:
			
		

> watermelon ( Jkath...is there something you want to tell us) Yes or no?


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
but it did look suspicious, didn't it??  Believe it or not, potato chips are great with vanilla ice cream. I just tried to find another weird ice cream combination.

and I'll have tea with lemon


candied lemon peel
or
candied ginger?


----------



## pdswife

lemon   Chocolate pie or lemon pie?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Lemon Meringue

Cheddar cheese or Velveeta Cheese...(on chips)


----------



## Michelemarie

I embaressed to say, but on chips it has to be .....

velveeta

jalapenos or no jalapenos (on chips with cheese)


----------



## CookinBlondie

Without, I'd rather have green chilis and tomatoes.

Burritos or Tacos?


----------



## cara

Tacos

with veggies or ground meat?


----------



## Piccolina

Ground meat

With raw or cooked onions?


----------



## jkath

cooked

with avocado slices
or
guacamole?


----------



## kimbaby

gucamole

sour cream or not


----------



## buckytom

avacado slices.

with a side of  habichuelas rojas, o habichuelas negras? (red or black beans)


----------



## Piccolina

habichuelas rojas

(For dessert) caramel flan or a tropical fruit salad?


----------



## kadesma

flan

Sopaipillas or Sweet tortilla stack ( for dessert)

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Sweet tortilla stack

*Picking the first spring flowers or taking photographs of them? *


----------



## kadesma

Photographing them

listening to the wild birds or a babbling brook?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Thats a Tough one.......Babbling Brook  







Reading a Book or Tasting something new ????


----------



## cara

something new... ;o)

get up early on a day off or try to sleep another hour?


----------



## Barbara L

Sleep an extra hour (or more!)


Shop at a big indoor mall or a big department store?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

I'll go to the indoor mall....

buying shoes or books?


----------



## kadesma

*books*

*cook or novels?*

*kadesma*


----------



## pdswife

can I read while I'm cooking??      chores... make a list and cross them off one by one or just wing it and do what happens to cross your mind?


----------



## kadesma

wing it...

In and Out Burgers or Micky D's ?

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

Micky D's, if I had to make a choice.shredded beef or chicken enchiladas?


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken enchiladas! (Om gosh I could eat a whole bucket of those tasty guys right now!)

With salsa or sour cream?


----------



## kimbaby

sour cream

mexican rice or mexican beans


----------



## Piccolina

Mexican rice....I just love that stuff, it's one of those foods I crave for days after I make it.

Pineapple juice or peach juice?


----------



## kimbaby

peach juice

banana or strawberry daquri


----------



## Piccolina

Strawberry please!

With a sugared rim on the glass or not?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No sugar! 

Beer out of the bottle or glass?


----------



## Piccolina

Glass

With a twist of lemon or lime?


----------



## kimbaby

lime

vodka or whiskey sour


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

vodka...... whiskey gets me a bit mean.   Cant explain it. Ever drink something that just makes you 'different'? I DONT like it.

Subway or McDonalds?


----------



## kimbaby

subway

meatball sub or bmt sub


----------



## cara

hmm.. chicken teriyaki... 
oh well... not the choice..
then bmt...

coke or limo?


----------



## kimbaby

coke


bourbon or scotch


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

bourbon!!!

Oscars or Grammys?


----------



## cara

Oscars

potplant or bouquet?


----------



## kadesma

boquet

roses or orchids

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

ORCHIDS!

From your best friends or from your boyfriend?


----------



## sattie

from your best friends

rice or pasta?


----------



## kadesma

rice

fresh or dry pasta?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

fresh

merinera or alfredo sauce?


----------



## Maidrite

*Hands Down Alfredo Sauce !  *




*Talking to Great Friends Here on DC or Flying a Kite in a Lightning Storm ?   *
*No your Name doesn't get to be Ben !!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## pdswife

lol... wow that's a hard one Maidrite...

um... I think I'll take DC!


Should I make oatmeal
or chocolate chip cookies today?


----------



## cara

chocolate chips cookies

eat them all at once or keep them a few days?


----------



## pdswife

* or eat them even before they are cooked? 

keep them for a few days!!


big dog or little dog?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Big dog which of course is a lap dog!

Work or play in the rain?


----------



## pdswife

play.

coffee at Starbucks or at home?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Tim Hortons here in Canada.....if not then at home...and if at Timmys then a XL triple triple please!

tea with flavored creamer...gack...or coffee with flavor?


----------



## pdswife

Coffee with flavor please.


hot tea with lemon
or cold tea with sugar


----------



## kimbaby

cold with sugar

bread sticks with cheese
bread sticks without cheese


----------



## pdswife

with cheese, please.


Hard bread sticks 
or soft bread sticks??


----------



## VickiQ

Hard thin ones please!!
 garbage pizza with or without anchovies


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure what garbage pizza is... but I'll take it with out anchovies please.


Canadian bacon pizza or
veggie pizza?


----------



## kimbaby

veggie for me


stuffed crust or plain?


----------



## VickiQ

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what garbage pizza is... but I'll take it with out anchovies please.
> 
> 
> Canadian bacon pizza or
> veggie pizza?


A garbage pie is the same as 'the works"-everything on it-I'm not a fan though 
Thin crust please Kimbaby

espresso or macciato

I know Buckytom's gonna get me for spelling here


----------



## kimbaby

espresso

purple or pink


----------



## kadesma

pink

velvet or satin?

kadesma


----------



## jkath

velvet

diamond:
emerald cut
or
princess cut?


----------



## CookinBlondie

emerald

purple or green or both?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

how purple and red.....ok ok ok both

um...beer....or coffee

hehehehe


----------



## pdswife

tonight.. I could use a beer....
no.. make that two.

Quick hot shower
or
long hot bath?


----------



## jkath

long hot bath (my nightly ritual)


bubbles and a book
or
salts and a CD?


----------



## pdswife

bubbles and a book!!  
Lots and lots of bubbles. 


Target
or Wallmart


----------



## kimbaby

target

cake or pie


----------



## kadesma

pie
soft or crisp tacos?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

soft

chicken or beef tacos?


----------



## CookinBlondie

CHICKEN!

Bow hunting or Firearm?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Firearm

ranch or Italian dressing?


----------



## CookinBlondie

RANCH!  on EVERYTHING!  (No exageration [sp?])

Chicken:
Crispy or Original?


----------



## pdswife

Original

pork ribs
or beef ribs?


----------



## CookinBlondie

hmm......toughie.......i'd have to say pork

kung pow chicken or mongolian chicken?


----------



## pdswife

Mongolian Chicken


Chinese or Mexica for dinner tonight?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Mexican

Leftover chinese or leftover mexican for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

left over Chinese Please!


White rice or fried rice?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fried please.....

chicken balls or shrimp?


----------



## cara

chicken balls

sweet sour or hot?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

both but hot....hmmm...hot sweet and sour?

ginger beef or you know the red one.....lost for the word...


----------



## pdswife

I'll take the red one... lol


visa or
master card?


----------



## kimbaby

master card

cash or plastic


----------



## pdswife

plastic


Pay it off every month
or just pay "amount due"


----------



## kimbaby

pay that sucker off,lol...


CHICKEN OR BEEF


----------



## pdswife

chicken tonight.



Cell phone
or old fasioned plug it in the wall phone?


----------



## kimbaby

old fashion plug in the wall


sprint or at and t


----------



## CookinBlondie

US Cellular  LoL

Flip Phone or old-time non-flippy one?


----------



## jkath

no flippy! Too easy to lose!

Vegas Buffet
or
well, shoot, what could be better???

okay, I'll try again:
Chicken Parmesan
or
Chicken Alfredo


----------



## pdswife

Chicken Parmesan


Swiss or cheddar cheese
on that hamburger?


----------



## CookinBlondie

BOTH!

Ranch dressing or ketchup on that burger w/ cheese?


----------



## JMediger

Ketchup please!

Fries or onion rings?
(sorry if that one was already thrown out there ...)


----------



## cara

don`t worry, JM.. I`m sure there are many doubles in here...

fries

more winter or spring to come?


----------



## sattie

Winter please,

would you like your change in ones or tens?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

we have loonies($1.00 coins) which are very heavy when you collect enough for the shows...umm....ahhh........bills please

soya sauce on your rice or cheeze whiz?


----------



## JMediger

soy sauce (but cheese whiz sounds like it might be good too!) ...

white rice or brown rice?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

white.....

Cross bones or rebel flag?


----------



## kimbaby

rebel flag ( I am from the south,lol)


cream potatos or cream of chicken?


----------



## mudbug

cream of chicken
walk to work or take your lunch?


----------



## kimbaby

take my lunch

peanut butter or tuna fish sanwhich?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thats a hard one....youll think im strange but um...tuna a few hours old....its an icee fishing thing

stew or chili


----------



## JMediger

mmmmmm .... stew (more options!)

Dumplings on top or biscuits on the side?


----------



## kimbaby

on the side


chicken and dumplings or chicken and rice?


----------



## sattie

chicken and rice

car or suv?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

suv....2 door Blazer pleaze.....black???  Do I ask for too much

Care Bears or Smurfs


----------



## sattie

smurfs, I like blue!

frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## cara

frozen yoghurt

with strawberry or cherries?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

strawberries.....

milk shake or slurpee


----------



## kimbaby

milk shake


banana or strawberry


----------



## grumblebee

Strawberry. 

Yogurt or cottage cheese?


----------



## Michelemarie

yogurt

blueberries or strawberries


----------



## kimbaby

strawberries

melon or citrus fruit?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

melon!

roses or tulips?


----------



## kimbaby

tulips

golf or tennis


----------



## kadesma

tennis

tacos-fish or beef?


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Beef...never really had a fish one...

Paper clips--plain metal or plastic coated?


----------



## Michelemarie

plastic coated

large clips or small clips?


----------



## CookinBlondie

small

Curling hair with a straitener or curling iron?


----------



## JMediger

curling iron ... never tried it with a straightener

hair gel or mousse?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Mouse if I want the back to stick out
Gel if I want the back to be smooth and full of body

(Straiteners are my fave.  The Ceramic plated ones work better than any iron i have ever used.  They are always smooth)

Natural Hair color or Dyed?


----------



## cara

dyed

red or blonde?


----------



## mudbug

Oh, red. Definitely.  C'mon -- Rita Hayworth, Bonnie Raitt, and Lucy vs. Jessica Simpson and Heather Locklear?  Get serious.

stir the pot or stay in the background?


----------



## kadesma

stay in the background 

polka or waltz?

kadesma


----------



## JMediger

Ohhhhhh .... can I pick both? polka to my auntie's squeeze box and waltz with my grandpa?  Can I say paltza?

So on that line ... 

Accordian music or Lawrence Welke (spelling?)?


----------



## sattie

Yikes... accordian music

jazz or techotronic?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

techno......????/wait...did I say that?

braclets or necklaces.....


----------



## kimbaby

necklaces


gold or silver


----------



## JMediger

silver

onyx or jade stones


----------



## tancowgirl2000

silver

pewter or shiny shiny?


----------



## spdrdr

Pewter

Opals or Pearls?


----------



## kimbaby

pearls

rubies or emeralds


----------



## kadesma

diamonds oooops
emeralds

aquamarine or citrine?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Citrine

One big "rock" or a lot of little ones?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I cant believe you said Citrine!!!  No problems but ...really?

and maybe a couple a little ones...one would be good too....

tall "rocks" or close to the band?


----------



## kimbaby

close to the band


a few pieces of jewelry or a bunch of bling


----------



## tancowgirl2000

few pieces

mousse or jel?


----------



## kadesma

gel

Blond or Brunette?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

(Boy if I get this wrong I am in trouble ! )  Brunette Brown Eyes  


 Salads or Soups ?


----------



## kimbaby

soups

chowder or gumbo


----------



## kadesma

chowder

clam or corn chowder?


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I cant believe you said Citrine!!!  No problems but ...really?
> 
> and maybe a couple a little ones...one would be good too....
> 
> tall "rocks" or close to the band?



I have a confession!  I had no idea what a citrine was, but it had a cool name, and therefore I picked it.  Today, however, I looked up what a citrine looked like,  and I would like to change my answer to AQUAMARINE!  LoL

Corn or Clam?  I'll say CORN!

Corn Chowder or Corn Casserole?


----------



## kadesma

corn casserole

chicken pot pie or turkey?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

CHICKEN ALL THE WAY!

White American or Yellow American cheese on hamburgers?


----------



## kadesma

Yellow American

ham and swiss or pastrami and jack? (sandwich)
*kadesma *


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm ham and swiss......

Sub or Deli sandwich


----------



## JMediger

deli sandwich ...

yellow mustard or stone ground mustard?


----------



## kadesma

stone ground

rye or pumpernickle bread?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Pumpernickle if it's a reuben...

Bread pudding or gingerbread?


----------



## JMediger

gingerbread ...

for over the top of it:  lemon sauce or butter sauce?


----------



## funny

butter sauce

plain cake or chocolate cake


----------



## sattie

Plain for me!

wine or champange?


----------



## Jikoni

Both! Ok wine.
Sand or Snow


----------



## spdrdr

SNOW - Beautiful SNOW - 

antique or modern?


----------



## mudbug

antique or modern what?


----------



## spdrdr

(oops)   decor


----------



## JMediger

a good blend? hmmm .. antiques if I have to choose  

carpeting or wood floors?


----------



## kadesma

wood floors

Chicken salad or tuna salad?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Both Please........... It depends on my mood.  



Pinewood derby races or Paper football tabletop game ?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Paper football!  The guys in my class used to have great fun with that at lunch!  MEMORIES!

Picnic lunch or Restaurant


----------



## cara

restaurant

high class restaurant or just the small one around the corner (Frittenbude, as we say in german ;o)) )


----------



## kadesma

small around the corner 

dinner out or breakfast out?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Depends on if it is morning or night!   

Dinner out!

All you can eat buffet or sit and be served?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

all you can eat, baby!

nasturtium flowers on creamed cheese on toast triangles
or
lemon balm muddled with sugar in your iced tea?

(sprintime gets me back to the garden talk!)


----------



## CookinBlondie

I like the sound of the iced tea one.  LoL

Chocolate cake, cookies, or brownies?


----------



## kadesma

cake


dark,milk or white chocolate


kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

milk chocolate

hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## cara

hot chocolate

dvd or cinema?


----------



## kadesma

DVD

comedy or mystery?

kadesma


----------



## spdrdr

mystery


cats or dogs?

Glenda


----------



## mudbug

cats for my lap, dogs at my feet

doglike devotion or cat coolness?


----------



## kadesma

dog devotion

puppy breath or kitty's rough tongue?


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

kitty's rough tongue

long hair or short hair (cat)


----------



## kadesma

long hair

goose or duck 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

I'd rather duck than get goosed.

sitting and listening to Barbra Streisand or sitting and listening to the B.S. around the table?


----------



## kadesma

Barbra 

licorice ropes or red ropes?


kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

Both, but if arm twisted licorice--gummi bears or gummi worms?


----------



## kadesma

gummi worms

cream puffs or eclaires?


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

eclairs


chocolate frosting or sugar glazed


----------



## kadesma

sugar glazed

apple dumpling or peach dumpling?

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

Peach!

Sugar Glaze or Ice Cream?


----------



## mrsmac

Ice cream

Salmon mornay or Tuna mornay?


----------



## sattie

tuna mornay

sitting down or standing up?


----------



## mrsmac

At the moment sitting cause I have a bad foot!

Green tea or black tea?


----------



## mudbug

black tea, aka coffee

Wild Bill Hickock or Wild Bill Donovan?


----------



## kimbaby

Wild Bill

Western Or War Movie


----------



## mudbug

war or anti-war movie--always--for me

unless it's a western with Big John

Senate or House (sorry, got the news on right now)


----------



## expatgirl

House--when they get things done

freshwater fishing or sal****er fishing


----------



## expatgirl

Don't know what happened--will repeat

House--when they get things done

freshwater fishing or sal****er fishing


----------



## expatgirl

ok--my computer hates me today--I'll turn it around and see if that helps-- if not just skip my posting

sal****er fishing or freshwater fishing


----------



## kadesma

freshwater

hot chocolate or hot tea?


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

hot chocolate

chocolate milk or strawberry milk?


curiosity, sal****er

there isn't an obsene word in there, why is it doing that?


----------



## kadesma

chocolate milk      (beats me,something buzzed something I don't see anything profane there.)


chocolate cookies or chocolate donuts?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Oh man....if I have to pick.... cookies

ground chicken or ground beef?


----------



## kimbaby

ground beef


hamburger or hot dogs


----------



## mudbug

hamburger.  hot dogs make such lousy meatloaf.

full moon or no moon/lotta stars?


----------



## kadesma

full moon

warm summers night swim or sparkly winters night sleigh ride?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

They both sound good, but right now I'll go for the summer swim.

Would you rather be the party host or the guest?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

host

sit down or buffet party?

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Buffet Party

Diamonds or Rubies


----------



## kadesma

diamonds

earrings or fingerrings (diamonds)

kadesma


----------



## cara

earrings

rock or pop?


----------



## texasgirl

hey cara! Haven't seen you in a few days.

pop

comedy or horror?


----------



## kadesma

comedy

Martin and Lewis or 3 stooges?

kadesma


----------



## Linda2566

Martin and Lewis

 sweet or sour
  Have a great day


----------



## Linda2566

Hi to everyone,
Will try to get on more often---This game is fun, 
Have a good day!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Linda2566 said:
			
		

> Hi to everyone,
> Will try to get on more often---This game is fun,
> Have a good day!!!!!


Hi Linda, good to see you here.

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sour

Milo or Otis


----------



## cara

texasgirl said:
			
		

> hey cara! Haven't seen you in a few days.



haven't been around, had no time.. right at the Mom MIL is here to visit us, so I just have an hour in the morning when everyone is asleep...
hope it'll be better next week, when Frank is in czech on an exhibition..

Milo (whatever taht is - have no idea what i'm writing about  )


walk in the forest or in the fields?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Milo and Otis (a movie about a cat and a dog)

Field.....especially if it were wild flowers

Lemon or Lime


----------



## Michelemarie

lemon

lemon pie or lemon squares


----------



## kadesma

Anything lemon, but I'll pick lemon pie for now 

brownies with or without nuts?

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

brownie with nuts


(Apple) Granny Smith or Red Delicious


----------



## kadesma

granny

apple turnover or apple pie?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Apple pie

Sorbet or icecream?


----------



## kadesma

sorbet

strawberry or lemon sorbet?

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

lemon

lemon drops or gum drops


----------



## mrsmac

lemon drops

Peanut butter or nutella?


----------



## Barbara L

Nutella!!!


Star-gazing or watching the sun set?

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

watching the sun set

sailboats or jet skies


----------



## Barbara L

Sailboat (used to have one--it was so fun!)


Purse (handbag) or just use pockets?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

handbag (never go anywhere without it!!)

Tissues or handkerchief?


----------



## kadesma

tissues

grilled ham and swiss or grilled beef and jack cheese sandwich?


kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie

tissues

scented or unscented


----------



## mudbug

I'll use some unscented tissues to wipe up with after having a grilled ham and swiss.

Styling gel or air dry?


----------



## kadesma

air dry

row boat or paddle boat?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love rowing a rowboat!


Digital camera or camera with film?

 Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie

digital camera

glossy or matte finish


----------



## kadesma

matte

color or sepia?


kadesma


----------



## Linda2566

Sunset

Swimming  or sunbathing


----------



## kimbaby

swimming

lake or ocean


----------



## mrsmac

ocean

Desert or rainforest?


----------



## cara

rainforest

snakes or snails?


----------



## mrsmac

Snails definitely!!!

Lemon and sugar or maple syrup on pancakes?


----------



## cara

maple syrup

buckwheat or wheat pancakes?


----------



## Michelemarie

I guess wheat pancakes

butter or margarine?


----------



## mudbug

butter, always and forevah.

soul music or soul food?


----------



## kimbaby

soul food


black eyed peas or greens with ham hock?


----------



## kadesma

greens and ham hocks

zucchini or yellow crook neck squash?

kadesma


----------



## cara

yellow crook neck squash

soup or casserole


----------



## kimbaby

casserole


with mushrooms or without mushrooms?


----------



## cara

with mushrooms

topped with cheese or not?


----------



## kimbaby

with cheese please...


veggie casserole or pasta casserole...


----------



## CookinBlondie

Veggie (I'm sort of in a veggie mood these days)

Chicken Parmasean or Chicken Terriaki


----------



## kimbaby

chicken parmasean

spaghetti or lasgana


----------



## mrsmac

lasagna

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Even though  I don't drink soda anymore, I always thought coke was the best!

Diet or Regular Mountain Dew?


----------



## kimbaby

regular mountain dew

code red or live wire


----------



## kadesma

live wire

 party hound 

kadesma


----------



## jessicacarr

*kadesma...u didnt pose a question!*

 
i will start one...but i havent read em all so i dont know if this is a dupe...but here...
read a novel on a rainy day or 
go swimming on a sunny, hot day?


----------



## mrsmac

Read a novel on a rainy day (preferably in bed with some chocolate!)

Sleep in  or  get up early?


----------



## trolleytreats

get up early!!!

Apple Pie or Peach Pie?


----------



## vagriller

peach

chili or soup?


----------



## Linda2566

Soup

Kniting or crocheting


----------



## jessicacarr

crocheting

surf DC or watch tv?


----------



## vagriller

surf DC!

Flay or Batali?


----------



## kimbaby

Batali

white wine or red wine with dinner?


----------



## Trip

red wine... served cold!!!
Stephen King or Dean Koontz


----------



## kimbaby

stephen king

books or movies


----------



## mudbug

books

fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## kimbaby

hmmm i would have to say non-fiction true crime

horror or thillers


----------



## VeraBlue

Thrillers


Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't....so...

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## mudbug

Almond Joy (not a big coconut fan)

chocolate covered strawberries or chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## TATTRAT

Chocolate coverd strawberries

Gieco or Progressive?


----------



## Half Baked

Geico (because of the commercials)

Lemon or lime pie


----------



## kimbaby

lemon pie please

apples or oranges


----------



## vagriller

oranges

steak or lamb?


----------



## kimbaby

steak 

a-1 or heinz 57?


----------



## vagriller

heinz by a nose

caribou or moose?


----------



## TATTRAT

moose(though both are very similar)



Stuff or Things?


----------



## Barb L.

Steak                                                                                                     

fried or baked


----------



## Barb L.

Barb L said:
			
		

> Steak
> 
> fried or baked


  dang not fast enough, sryyyyy


----------



## vagriller

Stuff

ham or bacon?


----------



## TATTRAT

Bacon,ftw!

Ketchup or mayo


----------



## vagriller

mayo

ginger or cinnamon?


----------



## vobutts

Red or white wine?


----------



## vagriller

vobutts said:
			
		

> Red or white wine?



You need to answer the question above, then ask your own.


----------



## Essie

red
cashews or almonds?


----------



## goodgiver

*choosing game*

Cashews

*rain or snow*

*oops does it have to be a food ???????????????//*

*If so then  Butter or Margarine ?*


----------



## jessicacarr

dont see why it would have to be a food...so...

rain

sleep with a fan or without?


----------



## vagriller

doesn't have to be a food!

with a fan

car or truck?


----------



## VeraBlue

Car, and preferably one that gets at least 30 miles per gallon


nail polish on the toes, or no nail polish on the toes?


----------



## TATTRAT

off(though depends on the ocassion)


Whiskey or Water?


----------



## vagriller

water

right or left?


----------



## kimbaby

right


lake or ocean


----------



## pdswife

Ocean


reality or fantasy?


----------



## vagriller

reality

snickers or milky way?


----------



## pdswife

Snickers


M & M's plain
or M & m's Peanut?


----------



## vagriller

peanut FTW!


peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## kimbaby

hmmm tricky one 
peanut butter

strawberry or peach perserves


----------



## vagriller

another tricky one!

strawberry

grass or trees?


----------



## pdswife

grass


Willow trees or fir trees


----------



## VeraBlue

pdswife said:
			
		

> grass
> 
> 
> Willow trees or fir trees



Willooooooooooooow...

sleeping on your stomach or on your back?


----------



## jkath

back

feather pillow or dacron?


----------



## Barb L.

Back

Feet covered or uncovered


----------



## cara

covered

sun or clouds?


----------



## vagriller

sun

tulips or daffodils?


----------



## kimbaby

tulips

shrimp or scallops


----------



## vagriller

shrimp

food or drink?


----------



## kimbaby

Food

Ketchup Or Mustard On Your Hot Dog


----------



## vagriller

ketchup

hockey or football?


----------



## kimbaby

Football

College Or Nfl


----------



## vagriller

NFL FTW!

NFC or AFC?


----------



## kimbaby

Afc

Popcorn Or Pretzels


----------



## SizzlininIN

Popcorn

Cotton Candy or Snow Cone


----------



## kimbaby

Cotton Candy

Blue Or Pink


----------



## vagriller

blue

incandescent or flourescent?


----------



## kimbaby

Flourescsent

Pink Floyd Or Motley Crue


----------



## mrsmac

Motley Crue


Elvis Presley or Elvis Costello ?


----------



## VeraBlue

Elvis Costello


Bite into an oreo....or pull it apart first?


----------



## middie

Pull it apart

2% or whole milk ?


----------



## goboenomo

2%


shrimp or scallops


----------



## jessicacarr

scallops, because i havent tried them yet

go out to eat with spouse (girl/boyfriend) or candlelit dinner made by him/her at home?


----------



## Lococatlady

*Shrimp *

*Anchovy or caviar *


----------



## jessicacarr

lococatlady, you are suppose to answer the last question posed


----------



## Lococatlady

Candlelite Dinner

Magazines or Novels?


----------



## vagriller

magazines

paper or plastic?


----------



## Barb L.

Plastic

  cornbread dressing - bread dressing  (stuffing)


----------



## vagriller

bread dressing

regular gas or premium?


----------



## kimbaby

regular

ice cold pepsi or coke


----------



## vagriller

coke

Florida or Cali?


----------



## Lococatlady

Peach Pie!!!

Fishing or Swimming


----------



## Lococatlady

*Call*

*Purple or Red*


----------



## VeraBlue

Purple

Automatic or manual   .....(transmission, I meant transmission)


----------



## vagriller

auto

chow mein or lo mein?


----------



## debbie24

lo mein

cake or cookies?


----------



## kimbaby

cookies

chocolate chip or peanut butter


----------



## vagriller

peach

train or plane?


----------



## VeraBlue

vagriller said:
			
		

> peach
> 
> train or plane?



Plane

Pajamas or nightgown?


----------



## Lococatlady

nightgown

Dead or Alive?


----------



## jessicacarr

alive

a 3 day weekend or a full day at the spa?


----------



## goboenomo

3 day weekend


2.5 hours extra at work for 4 days and a 3 day weekend or normal time for 5 days and a 2 day weekend


----------



## Lococatlady

2.5 hours extra at work for 4 days and a 3 day weekend

Flowers for your birthday or a gift?


----------



## jessicacarr

*Loco!*

LOCO!!!
you know who u are!!!


----------



## jessicacarr

flowers for a gift.

at a salon, get your nails painted or have your hair washed and styled?


----------



## Lococatlady

*Who wants flowers for a gift?*

*Have my hair washed and styled?*

*Read a book and go shopping?*


----------



## Dina

Loco:  I think you need to answer one question and ask another.

I'd rather read a book in a quiet place (which is almost impossible with a toddler at home).

Travel by land or fly?


----------



## jkath

by land - more scenery to see!

Across the mountains
or
Along a river?


----------



## kimbaby

along river-scared of heights...

bike or horse? as a travel method


----------



## Lococatlady

*Bike or Horse*

*Bike*

*Fish or Kitten for a pet? *


----------



## middie

Kittens (fish are boring)

Chicken breasts or legs ?


----------



## jkath

Chicken Breasts

Grilled with salsa on top
or
Baked with a cream sauce?


----------



## goboenomo

baked with cream sauce

white chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## mudbug

sheesh, white chocolate isn't even chocolate, so milk for me (but I'd rather have the dark stuff)

BB King or Robert Johnson?


----------



## Lococatlady

*Grilled with salsa on top*

*Baked with Cream Sauce!!*


* Bacon or ham?*


----------



## jkath

pssssst....lococatlady....look up - gobo already got that one

mudbug, I'll go with BB King

Weeding a garden
or
cleaning out a closet?


----------



## kimbaby

weeding the garden...

eggplant or squash


----------



## Brittany

squash

cold or warm apple cider?


----------



## jkath

warm, please

Halloween: Costume Party or Hand out Candy?


----------



## goboenomo

hand out candy


jello gelatin or jello pudding


----------



## Buck

*Choices*

DEFINITELY PUDDING!
Buck

Brut or Doux?


----------



## saharris

gouda!

hiking in the mountains, or beaching in the carribean?


----------



## goboenomo

beaching in the carribean

tomato sauce or alfredo sauce


----------



## mrsmac

Alfredo

Fried eggs or poached eggs?


----------



## goboenomo

fried eggs


pancakes or crepes


----------



## Dina

pancakes with some fruit on them

bagels or muffins?


----------



## goboenomo

muffins (carrot!)


carrots or grapes    as a snack


----------



## middie

grapes

hair gel or mousse ?


----------



## hookied_up

mousse, not that i use either.

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## YT2095

Waffles.

Potato chips or Natchos?


----------



## vagriller

Nachos

cheddar or monterey jack?


----------



## redkitty

cheddar

vodka or rum?


----------



## Uncle Bob

vodka

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## redkitty

dark chocolate!!

Spain or Italy?


----------



## jkath

Italy

baklava or spanikopita?


----------



## YT2095

baklava (it`s easier to spell)

Mild or Mature cheese?


----------



## jkath

well, since I can't say both....I'll say mature


lasagna or ravioli?


----------



## YT2095

lasagna or ravioli? I can say Both 

Lasagne for sure (you get more metled cheese per mouthfull)

Night or Day?


----------



## crewsk

night

beer or wine?


----------



## Half Baked

wine

cherry pie or blueberry pie


----------



## Barb L.

Cherry Pie

Bacon or Sausage


----------



## YT2095

Sausage (spiced)

Car or Motorbike?


----------



## appletart

Munster

spaghetti or macaroni


----------



## Katie H

Macaroni (as long as there's lots and lots of cheese )

Martini...gin or vodka?


----------



## appletart

vodka

bologna or salami


----------



## YT2095

salami (better on a Pizza)

right or left (handed)?


----------



## appletart

left handed 

focaccia or calzone


----------



## YT2095

focaccia (I`ve tried that and liked it).

Odd or Even?


----------



## Barb L.

Odd 

Chicken - Ribs


----------



## YT2095

Now THAT`s Totaly unfair *sigh*

Chicken I guess :P

Black or White?


----------



## Barb L.

lol,

Black 

shoes or boots


----------



## YT2095

Boots Always!

Light or dark?


----------



## Barb L.

Dark 

chicken legs - chicken breasts


----------



## YT2095

Legs (more flavour)


Icecream or Peanuts?


----------



## Barb L.

Peanuts

Fish or Steak


----------



## appletart

fish 

shrimp or lobster


----------



## Buck

Steak

Heads or tails


----------



## Barb L.

Heads

Anchovies - Pineapple


----------



## Renee Attili

Pineapple
Thick crust or thin crust pizza


----------



## appletart

thin crust pizza

minestrone or chicken noodle soup


----------



## Barb L.

Chicken noodle soup

Steak - Prime Rib


----------



## appletart

prime rib

blt or club sandwich


----------



## Barb L.

BLT

Onion rings or fries


----------



## appletart

fries

salsa or guac


----------



## jkath

guacamole........ole!


yankee pot roast
or
outdoor-grilled steak?


----------



## YT2095

outdoor-grilled steak ANYDAY!

meat or Veg?


----------



## redkitty

Veg of course!!

passive or agressive?


----------



## Renee Attili

agressive

Home or away


----------



## Barb L.

Home

warm -cool


----------



## Uncle Bob

Warm

red...white....(wine)


----------



## YT2095

cool

Rice or Potatoes

white wine (same question)


----------



## Barb L.

Potatoes

Peas - green beans


----------



## YT2095

that`s a toughy, I like both, but... green beans are more used here.

Plane or Boat?


----------



## Barb L.

Plane

Fishing - Hunting


----------



## Renee Attili

Fishing
Grilled or Baked


----------



## YT2095

Grilled

Glass or Pottery?


----------



## jkath

Glass

wine: red or white?


----------



## JazzieLadie1

_Pottery_

_summer or winter_


----------



## YT2095

Winter

Sweet or Sour? (for a dip)


----------



## jkath

sweet

chocolate chip cookies
or
oatmeal raisin?


----------



## YT2095

Choc Chip for sure.

Mint or Fruity (chewing gum)?


----------



## jkath

mint

candies: hard or chewy?


----------



## SizzlininIN

chewy 

full size candy bar or mini size candy bar


----------



## jkath

mini   (less guilt!)

hot fudge ice cream sundae
or
banana split


----------



## Barb L.

Hot Fudge  (for sure)

Butterscotch topping - Carmel


----------



## Linda2566

Thin Crust
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   Chicken or Fish


----------



## mudbug

Linda, you have to state a preference for one of the choices in the previous post before you present your selections.

I'll catch us up.....

caramel topping
chicken (but sometimes fish)

teriyaki or soy sauce?


----------



## philly29

Soy Sauce

Chunky or Creamy PeanutButter?


----------



## hookied_up

I'll go with dark (beer)


Transformers, or GoBots?

I got ninja'd-


----------



## Barb L.

Creamy

Rose - Carnation


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rose

Red...white


----------



## hookied_up

red-

ok now Transformers or Gobots?


----------



## Clutch

Transformers

Knight Rider or Viper


----------



## redkitty

ooo, tough choice, I guess Knight Rider!

sugar or salt?


----------



## suttisak

sugar ...please!

whiskey or wine


----------



## Clutch

Wild Turkey! (whiskey)


Jack or Sally (Nightmare Before Christmas)?


----------



## Renee Attili

Jack

Fruit or Veggies


----------



## jkath

veggies

grapefruit or grapes?


----------



## Renee Attili

Grapes
Formal or casual


----------



## YT2095

casual (mostly)

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## SizzlininIN

lemon

frosted or glazed


----------



## Barb L.

Glazed

Cherry - Strawberry


----------



## goboenomo

cherry 

vanilla or chocolate cake


----------



## Renee Attili

CHOCOLATE!!!!
Gas or Electric (stove)


----------



## Barb L.

Electric

Sand - Snow


----------



## americanwit

Snow

Cable or Satelite TV?


----------



## RMS

Cable
MAC or PC


----------



## jkath

PC


chiles or chili?


----------



## Barb L.

Chili

Stew -Soup


----------



## bandonjan

soup

red or white wine?


----------



## patpreece

White

 Dogs Or Cats???


----------



## americanwit

Dogs

Gas or Charcoal? (Grills)


----------



## Barb L.

Gas

Car - Truck


----------



## patpreece

Truck- I Have A Mastiff

 Cash Or Credit???


----------



## jkath

cash

Ice Cream:
triple chocolate brownie
or
peppermint stick


----------



## Clutch

peppermint stick

hot or cold?


----------



## Katie H

mashed or baked?

hot


----------



## redkitty

baked

chocolate cake or apple pie?


----------



## Barb L.

Apple Pie

Tree - Bush


----------



## jkath

tree

pretzels or popcorn?


----------



## Barb L.

Popcorn ----  love my popcorn !

Sweet - Salty


----------



## Renee Attili

Salty

Garish or plain?


----------



## Barb L.

Garnish -


Roses - Carnations


----------



## pdswife

roses


CDs or old fasioned records?


----------



## Barb L.

CD"S 

Scallops - Shrimp


----------



## RMS

Shrimp
rice or potatoes


----------



## Barb L.

Potatoes

white or dark chocolate


----------



## jkath

dark

orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Barb L.

Orange juice 

Collard - Turnip


----------



## YT2095

Collard (dunno what it is, but it`s Gotta be nicer than Turnips!)

Petrol or Deisel?


----------



## Barb L.

Petrol

Baked - Fried


----------



## YT2095

Baked (mostly)

Sun or Moon?


----------



## Barb L.

Moon

Stars - Blue sky


----------



## YT2095

Stars

Onions or Leeks


----------



## Barb L.

Onions  (never had Leeks)

Asparagus -  Broccoli


----------



## YT2095

Asparagus (I love both equaly, but I can have Broc anytime)

LCD or Plasma?


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Asparagus (I love both equaly, but I can have Broc anytime)
> 
> LCD or Plasma?


  Lost me on that one !  and sons aren't here to ask--sryyy!


----------



## YT2095

go with LCD


----------



## Barb L.

Lol, thanks!


LCD 

Snacks - Vegetables


----------



## jkath

vegetables


tortilla chips or potato chips?


----------



## Barb L.

Potato Chip


Lake - Ocean


----------



## YT2095

tortilla chips everday! 


Edit: posted at same time.  Ocean

Silver or Gold (jewelery)?


----------



## jkath

Silver

ice skates
or
rollerblades?


----------



## YT2095

ice skates

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## jkath

can I say both?   I'll take vanilla today.

jalepeno
or 
habenero?


----------



## Barb L.

Jalapeno 


Sweet - Sour


----------



## YT2095

jalepeno (you can add more if you want hotter, and I love my Chilis)

edit: I swear that BarbL is stalking me  Sour 


Gas or Electric (cooking)?


----------



## Barb L.

lol -  Electric


snowblower - lawn mower


----------



## YT2095

snowblower (if it was Petrol and came with the Snow to use it with).

Calculator or Pen/Paper?


----------



## Barb L.

Calculator

Beef stick - Jerky


----------



## YT2095

I`ll go with Jerky, never tried/seen a "beef stick"?

Rock or Pop?


----------



## Renee Attili

Rock

Read or watch


----------



## Barb L.

Watch

Pork - Beef


----------



## Barb L.

OK lets go again !


----------



## YT2095

Beef ( but I really like pork too, it`s just not much good for Jerky)

Fast or Slow?


----------



## Barb L.

Slow

Clams - Mussels


----------



## YT2095

Clams

wood or steel?


----------



## Barb L.

Wood

Rain - Snow


----------



## YT2095

Snow (anyday)

Vodka or Whiskey?


----------



## jkath

vodka

classical or jazz?


----------



## YT2095

classical

Black or White (sheets)


----------



## jkath

white

porcelain or stainless (kitchen)


----------



## YT2095

stainless always

4 or 2 (wheels)?


----------



## Barb L.

4

Cards - Board Games


----------



## jkath

cards

poker or blackjack?


----------



## YT2095

blackjack (I was taught by a Master (My Grandfather)).

Candles or Oil lamps?


----------



## Barb L.

Candles

Nuts - Chips


----------



## YT2095

Nuts (can`t ya tell?)

Crazy or Sane?


----------



## Barb L.

Sane 

Coffee - Tea


----------



## YT2095

Coffee (I`m a Heretic as an Englishman)

Soft or hard (bed)


----------



## Barb L.

Hard

cotton - satin


----------



## SizzlininIN

cotton (not feeling so sexy at the moment  )

boxers or briefs


----------



## jkath

boxers...(just lookin, not wearin of course!)

blue jeans or sweats?


----------



## mraa

Blue Jeans!

Side by side or top/bottom (fridges)?

I'm such a moron ... I answered one from a previous page.  dunno if this has already been done, but I didn't read all the last 500 pages ...


----------



## Barb L.

Side by side

BBQ - Oven


----------



## hookied_up

BBQ.Definatly BBQ.

surf or turf?


----------



## Renee Attili

SURF!!!!!

In or Out


----------



## mraa

In!

Scrambled or Overeasy?


----------



## mudbug

over easy

the Big Easy or the Big Apple?


----------



## Barb L.

mudbug said:
			
		

> over easy
> 
> the Big Easy or the Big Apple?


 LOL, where is the big easy ?


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> LOL, where is the big easy ?



LOL, it's N'Awlin's ... 

And I choose the Big Easy 'cuz I just ate a muffaletta today and I'd like to try where they originated ... the one at central market was just so-so.

Tulips or Peonies?


----------



## crewsk

tulips

ocean or mountians?


----------



## csalt

mountains.

Lumberjack or computer boffin?


----------



## crewsk

lumberjack

warm or cool weather?


----------



## csalt

cool weather/log fire or thermal vest?


----------



## Barb L.

Log Fire

Rambling Brook - Ocean


----------



## crewsk

ocean

sunset or sunrise?


----------



## mraa

sunset

pink or purple?


----------



## crewsk

purple

red or black?


----------



## mad_evo99

black

punch in the arm or kick in the shin?


----------



## stevem

Punch in the arm.

Mac or Windows?


----------



## jkath

windows

swimming with sharks
or
running of the bull


----------



## stevem

Swimming with Sharks

Black & White or Color?


----------



## jkath

Color

Scent:
Cinnamon
or
Vanilla?


----------



## Barb L.

Color

Flannel - Silk


----------



## stevem

Cinnamon / Silk

Sons or Daughters?


----------



## jkath

Sons


train
or
boat?


----------



## stevem

Boat

TV or Movie?


----------



## Barb L.

Train

Green - Blue


----------



## jkath

TV...and green


(we're going too fast!)

Food:
Sweeden
or
France?


----------



## stevem

France

To Kill a Mockingbird or Gone With the Wind?


----------



## jkath

To Kill a Mockingbird

Audrey Hepburn
or Katherine Hepburn?


----------



## stevem

Audrey Hepburn

Windows Down or Air Conditioning on?


----------



## mraa

A/C on!

Dramas or Comedies?


----------



## jkath

Comedies

Zeppelin
or
Beatles?


----------



## stevem

Dramas

DVD of VHS?


----------



## hookied_up

DVD


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Uncle Bob

jkath said:
			
		

> Comedies
> 
> Zeppelin
> or
> Beatles?


 
Beatles....

Paul or Ringo?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Paul 

fly or drive?


----------



## Uncle Bob

fly!!

North or South?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

SOUTH!!!!!

snow or rain?


----------



## Uncle Bob

rain...

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Barb L.

Vanilla

Strawberry - Blueberry


----------



## SizzlininIN

strawberry 

dijon mustard or whole grain mustard


----------



## YT2095

dijon mustard

Weiners or Bratwurst?


----------



## Barb L.

Bratwurst -

Ketcup - Mustard


----------



## YT2095

Mustard

Mammals or Reptiles?


----------



## Barb L.

Mammals

Birds  -  Fish


----------



## phantomtigger

Fish

Movie or Theater?


----------



## Renee Attili

Theater

North or South


----------



## jkath

North (for the cold weather!)

Cabernet 
or
Zinfandel?


----------



## Barb L.

Zin

East - West


----------



## Renee Attili

East

sweet or hot


----------



## americanwit

Hot

Snowboard or Ski?


----------



## mudbug

ski 

apres ski: hot tub or hot toddy?


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot tub....

bath or shower


----------



## Barb L.

Shower

Playing Pool - Read a book


----------



## mad_evo99

playing pool

manual transmission or automatic?


----------



## Barb L.

Automatic

Pork -  Chicken


----------



## jkath

chicken

bananas foster
or
apple pie?


----------



## Barb L.

Apple Pie 

Roasted broccoli - Steamed Asparagus


----------



## SizzlininIN

steamed asparagus

tater tots or french fries


----------



## Barb L.

French Fries


Chocolate chip - Ginger Cookie


----------



## jkath

chocolate chip today

cowboy boots
or
hiking boots?


----------



## mraa

from Austin, so ... Cowboy Boots

Little House on the Prairie or Anne of Green Gables (book series)


----------



## csalt

cowboy boots/ stetson


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

mraa said:
			
		

> from Austin, so ... Cowboy Boots
> 
> Little House on the Prairie or Anne of Green Gables (book series)


 
Little House on the Prairie


hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## jkath

hamburger

fontina
or 
gruyere?


----------



## Barb L.

Gruyere


Rye - Pumpernickle


----------



## jkath

Rye

toasted
or
plain?


----------



## mraa

jkath said:
			
		

> toasted
> or
> plain?



toasted

Lasagna or Spaghetti?


----------



## jkath

Both. And lots of 'em! 
But for now I'll take lasagna.

Weed the garden
or
Take out all the garbage


----------



## chef_wannabe_87

take out all the garbage. 

math or science?


----------



## middie

Science

American Govt. or American History ?


----------



## Barb L.

American History 

Read - Write


----------



## Renee Attili

Write

Now - Later


----------



## Half Baked

Later

airplane or cruise ship?


----------



## jkath

cruise ship

Pancakes 
or
Waffles


----------



## Barb L.

Airplane

Fish - buy fish


----------



## Renee Attili

Go fishing 

Train or plane


----------



## mraa

train

winter or summer


----------



## crewsk

summer

fall or spring?


----------



## jkath

fall

fried chicken
or
chicken cacciatore?


----------



## crewsk

fried chicken

mashed potatoes or rice?


----------



## jkath

mashed potatoes

german chocolate cake
or
Boston Cream Pie?


----------



## Renee Attili

german Chocolate 

Whipped cream - cool whip


----------



## jkath

whipped cream


bailey's with coffee
or
coffee with cream?


----------



## Renee Attili

Coffee with cream

Beer or wine


----------



## crewsk

beer

yogurt- plain or with fruit?


----------



## mraa

plain yogurt

water ~ tap or sparkling?


----------



## Barb L.

Tap

Strawberry Ice Cream - Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## jkath

chocolate

Car Racing
or
Rock climbing?


----------



## mraa

car racing

doritos or lays?


----------



## jkath

lays

bubble gum
or
peppermint gum?


----------



## Vegas Girl

Peppermint gum


Slot machines or blackjack?


----------



## Barb L.

Slot Machines

Gamble - Not Interested


----------



## mraa

Not interested

Draw or Write?


----------



## Barb L.

Write

choc. fudge - peanutbutter fudge


----------



## skilletlicker

First time at this game; please let me know if I'm not playing it right.

choc. fudge
Bag of peanuts, well caught, thrown by a vendor at a ball game?
Hot roasted peanuts from your own oven with a ball game on TV?


----------



## jkath

perfectly put, skillet!

I'll take the peanuts from my oven

The Munsters
or
Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Barb L.

Gilligan's Island


Barney - The Wiggles


----------



## jkath

ooooooooooh....my teenager would go crazy!

Barney


Charlie Brown and Snoopy
or
RugRats


----------



## Barb L.

Charlie Brown and Snoopy

Goofy - Eore (spell)


----------



## jkath

Eeyore.....love him!


sleeping in a hammock
or
relaxing on a beach?


----------



## Barb L.

Sleeping in a hammock


Watch a movie w/popcorn - Playing cards w/ pretzels


----------



## Shaheen

watch a movie with pop corn!

ice cream or cake?


----------



## Barb L.

lol, Both ----   Cake

Candy - Nuts


----------



## Barb L.

OK,
 lets get this going again !

Candy - Nuts


----------



## mraa

Nuts!

Creme Soda or Dr Pepper?


----------



## Barb L.

Cream Soda

Pizza - Burger


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

burger

car or truck?


----------



## mraa

car

Mt. Rushmore or Washington Memorial?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

would like to see Mount Rushmore

teddy bear or baby doll?


----------



## Shaheen

teddy bear!

beach or mountains?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

beach

handwritten or typed?


----------



## Shaheen

handwritten

strawberry or grapes?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

strawberries

powerade or gatorade?


----------



## redkitty

gatorade (but I cant find it in the UK and have to drink powerade!)

action or comedy movie?


----------



## Barb L.

*Comedy Movies - 

Milk Duds - Hershey Bar
*


----------



## mraa

Hershey Bar!

Smoothie or Slim-Fast?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

smoothie 


bagel or toast?


----------



## americanwit

Bagel

soup or sandwich?


----------



## Barb L.

Sandwich

 Brownie - Pie


----------



## Barb L.

Sandwich

Brownie - Cookie


----------



## mraa

Brownie

Pizza or Hamburger?


----------



## Barb L.

Hamburger

Hot Dog - Sausage


----------



## crewsk

hot dog

hot or mild salsa?


----------



## Barb L.

Mild

Yellow  - Brown


----------



## crewsk

brown

green or blue?


----------



## Barb L.

Blue

Sweet - Salty


----------



## mad_evo99

Salty

Black or green olives?


----------



## Barb L.

Green Olives

Mashed Potatoes - Rice


----------



## Renee Attili

Smashed Taters

Netflix - Theater


----------



## mraa

netflix!

cottage cheese or ricotta?


----------



## Barb L.

Ricotta

Gravy - No Gravy


----------



## crewsk

gravy

biscuits or toast with jam?


----------



## Barb L.

Toast with jam

Fried eggs - Poached eggs


----------



## mudbug

fried in bacon grease, please don't break the yolk

snow or rain?


----------



## Barb L.

Never break your egg - lol,
 pork fat rules !!

Snow  (rain is nice only when we need it)

 Fries - Onion rings


----------



## crewsk

onion rings

pear or apple?


----------



## Barb L.

Pear

Watermelon - Cantaloupe


----------



## Barb L.

Lets try again, this one was getting buried !


----------



## Loprraine

Watermelon

Duck fat or bacon fat


----------



## Barb L.

Bacon fat  (never had duck fat)

Regular pizza crust - Deep dish


----------



## redkitty

regular

vacation in Greece or Spain?


----------



## Uncle Bob

(tough choice)

Greece...

Ketchup or Catsup


----------



## Barb L.

lol,  Ketchup


Dry rub - Wet rub


----------



## mraa

wet rub

Fried fish or grilled?


----------



## Barb L.

Fried fish


Salad - Cole Slaw


----------



## jkath

salad


Blue Cheese 
or
Italian?


----------



## Barb L.

Blue Cheese


Red Raspberry - Black Raspberry


----------



## redkitty

mmmm, red raspberry!

carpet or hard wood floors?


----------



## mraa

carpet

dishwasher or by hand?


----------



## PytnPlace

hand.  (Dishwasher is broken!)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Barb L.

Plastic


Shrimp - Fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both!!!!

fried...broiled


----------



## VeraBlue

fried

neat or rocks?


----------



## Uncle Bob

neat...

soft or dry


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

soft

hot or cold?


----------



## Barb L.

Hot

hard taco's - soft taco's


----------



## Shaheen

hard tacos

sweet tart or savory tart?


----------



## Half Baked

sweet tarts

garlic or shallots


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

garlic

tomatoe sauce or alfredo sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato.

Coke..Pepsi


----------



## Barb L.

Pepsi


Fishing w/worms - Fly fishing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fly fishing..

Diet or Regular (Coke pepsi etc.)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

regular

Loud or quiet?


----------



## csalt

quiet......no children


----------



## Barb L.

Quiet

5th wheel - Motel


----------



## VeraBlue

Motel

Washcloth or puffy thing on a string?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

puffy thing on string....aka loofa thingy

body wash or soap on a rope...ok no rope...whatever


----------



## Uncle Bob

washcloth...

bath or shower


----------



## Uncle Bob

soap..no rope

bath ...shower


----------



## Barb L.

Shower

Night gown - T-Shirt


----------



## Half Baked

Night gown

slippers - socks


----------



## Barb L.

Socks

shoes -  no shoes (in house)


----------



## Half Baked

no shoes (in house)

hash browns or potato pancakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

hash browns....

rice ..potatoes


----------



## tancowgirl2000

rice

soya sauce or ketchup?


----------



## Half Baked

soya sauce

salsa or pico de gallo


----------



## tancowgirl2000

have to go salsa....whats the other?

sour cream or guacamole (sp?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

sour cream

baked...boiled (potatoes)


----------



## VeraBlue

baked

sunshine or shade?


----------



## Uncle Bob

sunshine (right now)

bourbon or tennessee whiskey


----------



## tancowgirl2000

whiskey

mix or water?


----------



## VeraBlue

bourbon (indeed, sir...)

wood or gas?  (for outdoor cooking)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

if i could wood but gotta settle for gas....k propane

open fire or fire place?


----------



## Uncle Bob

mix or water...niether

Wood

rare or medium


----------



## Uncle Bob

you ladies have fun!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

medium.....

no one ever accused me of being that before...WOW do I feel special!!!!

Sauce or not


----------



## Uncle Bob

not

beef....pork


----------



## mudbug

pork

shade or a fan?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

shade....fan gives goose bumps

slurpee or pop


----------



## VeraBlue

pop (especially good cure for the hair of the dog) although I call it soda.

ocean or pool??


----------



## Uncle Bob

ocean

day or night


----------



## Barb L.

Day    (sleep at night)

Healthy - Unhealthy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Healthy

Chocolate...Vanilla


----------



## Rookiecook

Chocolate
    Pizza & beer or steak & wine


----------



## VeraBlue

steak & wine

walk or bike?


----------



## redkitty

walk

black & white or color photo?


----------



## Barb L.

Color photo


Biscuits - Dinner rolls


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dinner rolls

Hamburgers or meatloaf?


----------



## Half Baked

meatloaf

pyramid or sphinx


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sphinx

wild or tame


----------



## crewsk

wild

shower or bubble bath?


----------



## Half Baked

shower

lavender or rose aromatherapy


----------



## tancowgirl2000

bubble bath

ylang ylang or french vanilla


----------



## tancowgirl2000

k rose

pink or red


----------



## crewsk

red


cashews or pecans?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cashews


turtles or macroons


----------



## Uncle Bob

Turtles!!!!!!

pie....cake


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pie

apple or rhubarb


----------



## redkitty

mmmmm....pieee.

rhubarb please!!!!

vodka or gin martini?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bourbon ah...

Vodka..

oatmeal...cream of wheat


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cream of wheat

winnie the pooh or tweety bird?


----------



## crewsk

winnie the pooh (as long as eyoree is there too)


Barbie or Bratz?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Im so sick of both but

Barbie

cat or dog

my cat just fell off the chair while he was sleeping!!!


----------



## crewsk

That's a hard one since I have both.

cat....since mine is curled up in my lap purring


bird or fish?


----------



## Uncle Bob

fish

fried ...broiled


----------



## crewsk

fried...everything's better fried!

brussel sprouts or cabbage?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

broiled

lemon or ginger


----------



## tancowgirl2000

brussels

saskatoons or strawberries


----------



## Uncle Bob

strawberries

chocolate or plain..(strawberries


----------



## Barb L.

Plain

Watermelon - Honey Dew


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Watermelon

iced tea or lemonade


----------



## crewsk

iced tea

Butterfinger or Snickers?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Snickers...

Herseys with or without (almonds)


----------



## crewsk

without


dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Uncle Bob

mmmm hard...Dark

hot dog...  hamburger


----------



## crewsk

hamburger

blackberries or raspberries?


----------



## Uncle Bob

blackberries....

white or wheat (bread)


----------



## crewsk

wheat...prferably honey wheat


lake or deep sea fishing?


----------



## Uncle Bob

lake

bream...or bass


----------



## crewsk

bass (I want to go fishing so bad right now! The bass are bittin' like crazy up at the hot hole right now.)

shrimp or crab legs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

shrimp...crab legs to much work

fried or raw (oysters)


----------



## crewsk

fried...never could handle raw


baked or mashed potatoes?


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked...

biscuits...cornbead


----------



## crewsk

BOTH!! That's a hard decision!

biscuits


biscuits with gravy or molasses?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both!!!!

cane syrup or other


----------



## crewsk

cane syrup

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes...

bacon...sausage


----------



## crewsk

bacon


cheese grits or plain?


----------



## SizzlininIN

cheese grits..... never had grits but if cheese is involved I'm sure I'd love them

buttered popcorn or kettle corn?


----------



## crewsk

Sizz, if you ever make it this way I'll fix you some!


buttered


dry roasted or boiled peanuts?


----------



## Uncle Bob

boiled...then...

sweet unsweet...tea


----------



## crewsk

sweet

with or without lemon?


----------



## Uncle Bob

with...

chocolate...vanilla (icecream)

(We would not make it past the appatizer Ha! Ha!)


----------



## crewsk

vanilla

hot fudge cake or banana split?

(Tell me about it! )


----------



## Loprraine

hot fudge cake!!!!


Scotch....neat or on the rocks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rocks....Bourbon neat better

shrimp...crawfish..

(15minutes and counting)


----------



## crewsk

Another hard one.....crawfish


jambalya or red beans & rice?

(I'm on my way!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

and another hard one..

red beans...

hot or mild


----------



## mudbug

so easy - beans and rass

beignets or cafe au lait?


----------



## mudbug

Sorry I stepped on your line, Uncle Bob

red beans hot

I repeat my previous question


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hey Miss Mud!!!!!

Why Both....just gotta be.

Coffee with or without (Chicory)


----------



## mudbug

tru dat, Uncle Bob.

like the chicory, but not every day, so hafta go with "without" mostly

crawfish tails or lobster tails?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easy one..

Crayfish

cream  no cream (in coffee)

It is 5:00 Time for Bourbon!!


----------



## crewsk

cream

pie or cobbler?


I've got mine right here Uncle Bob!


----------



## middie

Pie

Sausage... patties or links ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

This is too hard...

love cobbler

peach...or blackberry


----------



## Uncle Bob

middie said:
			
		

> Pie
> 
> Sausage... patties or links ?


 

oops Miss middie

links (smoked)
I repeat my question


----------



## crewsk

peach please

cobbler with or without ice cream?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Excellent choice...

with...

room or sligtly warm (temP)

(I got mine too)


----------



## crewsk

slightly warm


blueberry or apple cinnamon muffins?


----------



## Uncle Bob

mmmmmmm

apple cinnamon...

cold or just out of the oven


----------



## crewsk

just out of the oven


coffee cake or strudle?


----------



## Uncle Bob

ya makin this to hard...

strudle

peaches or plums

(Ya gotta watch the squirrel movie)


----------



## mudbug

are you kidding?

peaches!  peach cobbler, peach schnapps, peach pie, peach preserves, ripe peach (with the juice dripping down to your elbow)

do I still have to watch the squirrel movie?

squirrel or rabbit stew?


----------



## crewsk

squirrel, since I've never had rabbit


muscadines or regular grapes?


(I love that one along with The Streak!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

muscadine

jelly.jam...

Yep Miss Mud ya gotta watch


----------



## crewsk

jam

pork chop or ribs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

this is getting harder...

ah...ribs

wet or dry


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dry

with lemon or hot sauce


----------



## Barb L.

With

Pinto - Navy


----------



## Uncle Bob

pinto..

with or without (rice)


----------



## VeraBlue

with

barefoot or spikes?


----------



## Uncle Bob

barefoot

inside...outside


----------



## VeraBlue

outside

blanket or grass?


----------



## middie

Blanket

Television or radio ?


----------



## VeraBlue

radio

jazz or rock?


----------



## Uncle Bob

jazz

blues...classical


----------



## VeraBlue

blues

dark & stormy or sunny & breezy?


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark & stormy..

brown or white (rice)


----------



## VeraBlue

white

candles or moonlight?


----------



## Uncle Bob

moonlight

grapes...strawberries


----------



## VeraBlue

grapes

fireflies or lightning bugs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trick Question...

Both...

Crickets...Cicadas


----------



## VeraBlue

ah...but what do you call them????


And I choose crickets - much more romantic sounding


speed boat or paddle boat?


----------



## Uncle Bob

speed boat!

Bourbon Street or Royal

(I call them lightning bugs.)


----------



## SizzlininIN

crewsk said:
			
		

> Sizz, if you ever make it this way I'll fix you some!
> 
> Sounds like a plan....Thanks!
> 
> Bourbon
> 
> Pickled Okra or Pickled Beets


----------



## suttisak

Pickled Beets!

cheese or butter!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cheese whiz if you please

iceburg or romanian


----------



## Barb L.

Romanian


Blue Cheese - French


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Blue

Apples or Pears in your salad?


----------



## SizzlininIN

pears

Asiago Cheese or Blue Cheese


----------



## Barb L.

Asiago 


Cherry Pie - Blueberry Pie


----------



## redkitty

cherry

almonds or macadamia nuts?


----------



## Uncle Bob

almonds

red... white (potatoes)


----------



## Barb L.

Almonds

Favorite Snack - Salty - Sweet


----------



## RMS

Salty then sweet   LOL
chips or crackers


----------



## VeraBlue

crackers

hot fudge or whipped cream?


----------



## crewsk

both please, with a cherry on top!!

hot fudge or caramel?


----------



## Uncle Bob

carmel...

dark or light


----------



## Barb L.

Light


Spicy - Savory


----------



## Uncle Bob

tough call...

Spicy

sweet ...sour


----------



## middie

Sweet

Regular chicken soup or creamy ?


----------



## Barb L.

Regular

Rice -  Potatoes


----------



## middie

Potatos

Raw Onions or cooked ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

another tough call

mmmm  ah  cooked

yellow or white


----------



## VeraBlue

yellow

synthetic or down?


----------



## Uncle Bob

down...

one or two


----------



## Barb L.

One

heavy or light weight blanket


----------



## middie

Heavy

Spring or Fall ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss middie you make it to hard

ahhhhhhh Fall

Summer winter


----------



## Barb L.

Summer - (as long as it is not too hot)

Grilling - Oven


----------



## middie

Summer... hands down !

Grilling

Phil Collins solo or with Genesis ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oven..Phil Collins..Genesis

crazy or confused (I am )


----------



## middie

Both ?

Dogs or cats ?


----------



## Barb L.

Dogs lol

Ice cream - Sherbet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dogs......

Cows ....horses


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ice cream

I repeat my ??


----------



## crewsk

cows

walk in the woods or on the beach?


----------



## Uncle Bob

woods

day ..night


----------



## Barb L.

Walk in the woods

Quiet - Loud


----------



## middie

Quiet

fireplace or woodburner ?


----------



## stargazer021

Woodburner

Diamonds or pearls?


----------



## VeraBlue

pearls

velvet or lace?


----------



## Uncle Bob

lace...

hand made...machine made


----------



## VeraBlue

hand made

hat or cap?


----------



## Uncle Bob

cap

blue jeans or other


----------



## VeraBlue

oh, other, indeed

wind at your back or the wind beneath your feet?


----------



## Uncle Bob

beneath my feet...

Sandman....Sand Dune


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Sandman

paper or scissors


----------



## SizzlininIN

paper 

Charmin or Northern


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Charmin----

Round plate or square?


----------



## Uncle Bob

round...

paper or plastic


----------



## Barb L.

Paper

Garlic pickles - Sweet Pickles


----------



## realgreatidea

Sweet pickles!

White bread or whole wheat?


----------



## Barb L.

Wheat

Swiss - Cheddar


----------



## Half Baked

swiss

pencil or pen


----------



## Uncle Bob

pencil........

long finger nails....short finger nails


----------



## Barb L.

Mine are short !

Turnip - Collard


----------



## Uncle Bob

trunip

raw or cooked

Miss Barb is this site working properly for you? Or is it just me?


----------



## SizzlininIN

raw

tomato or carrot


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato..

corn...rice


----------



## YT2095

Rice

Varnished or Plain/old and used (wood)


----------



## Uncle Bob

plain/old

oak or pine


----------



## Katie H

oak


roses or daisies


----------



## Uncle Bob

roses (but like daisies too)

red or white


----------



## Barb L.

White

Fried chicken -  Baked


----------



## Renee Attili

Baked (actually prefer grilled)

Scallops or Shrimp


----------



## VeraBlue

scallops (cannot I have both??)

red sauce or bown gravy?


----------



## mudbug

brown gravy, and lots of it

amateur enthusiasts or pros?


----------



## Renee Attili

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> scallops (cannot I have both??)
> 
> red sauce or bown gravy?


 
Somehow Verablue, I believe you can have _whatever _you want_. (_How can I get to be that way?)

Brown gravy

Apples or Oranges


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Christmas Oranges

fast food or nice restaurant


----------



## middie

Nice

Morning person or night ?


----------



## Barb L.

Morning

Coffee - Tea


----------



## Uncle Bob

coffee....tea

crunchy...smooth (p-nut butter)


----------



## Barb L.

Smoothhhhh

Strawberry jam - Grape jam


----------



## Half Baked

strawberry jam

powdered or liquid dishwasher soap


----------



## Barb L.

Liquid


Body Wash - Bar Soap


----------



## Uncle Bob

bar.......

scented...unscented


----------



## Barb L.

Scented

Fried eggs - Pancakes


----------



## SizzlininIN

pancakes

butter or margarine


----------



## Barb L.

Butter

Biscuits - Corn Bread


----------



## Uncle Bob

How can you choose??

corn bread...

soft .... loud....(music)


----------



## Half Baked

Loud (if it's MY music  )

oil or watercolor paintings


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil

pop or country (music)


----------



## Buck

COUNTRY!

Philly cheese steak:  wit or witout?


----------



## elaine l

witout

fried clams or steamed


----------



## Katie H

fried clams (Doesn't that just steam your clams?)

vodka martini or gin martini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rather have bourbon..

ahh Vodka

snickers or milkyway


----------



## VeraBlue

milkyway

eggnog or mulled wine?


----------



## Uncle Bob

eggnog

milk choc...dark choc


----------



## VeraBlue

dark chocolate

buttermilk or whole milk pancakes?


----------



## Uncle Bob

buttermilk

sausage or bacon


----------



## middie

Ouch that's a toughie. Ummm... okay bacon

Mustangs or Corvettes ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

crovettes..

convertible...or hard top


----------



## middie

Convertible please

Orange juice or grape ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

orange juice (and vodka)

lemon or lime


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon

Red Clam Sauce - White


----------



## Uncle Bob

white...


tomato juice....apple juice


----------



## Half Baked

apple juice

peach or strawberry margaritas


----------



## Barb L.

Strawberry

Fudge Bars - Ice Cream Bars


----------



## SizzlininIN

strawberry

leek or green onion


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

ice cream bars

Hawaii or Bahamas?


----------



## Barb L.

Hawaii

Cookies - Cake


----------



## VeraBlue

cake

hot tub or sauna?


----------



## RMS

hot tub

twinkies or ho-ho's


----------



## VeraBlue

ho hos

smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

prefers a crunch in my butter

grape or strawberry jelly


----------



## VeraBlue

strawberry

pumpernickle or rye?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pumpernickle a type of

Muffaletta...Po-Boy


----------



## VeraBlue

ooohhhh, that is soooo tough!

Po'boy  (preferably with oysters)

breast or leg??  (chicken, I meant chicken)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ha I knew it would be tough

ah.....mmmmm aaa Breast. 

wing or thigh


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

thigh

foreign or domestic?


----------



## VeraBlue

hmm....foreign or domestic what??  

cheese?  foregin
wine?  domestic
help?  domestic (hehe, who wouldn't want domestic help??)

sail boat or yacht?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Anything! However you would like to interpret it!!

sailboat

70's or today?


----------



## Barb L.

LOL, 60's

Fireplace - Firepit


----------



## Uncle Bob

firepit

wood ....charcoal


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wood

weiners or smokies


----------



## Barb L.

Weiners

Potato Salad - Macaroni Salad


----------



## YT2095

Potato Salad

Radio or TV?


----------



## Uncle Bob

TV

peanut or plain...(M&M's)


----------



## boufa06

peanut

taverna or restaurant


----------



## Uncle Bob

restaurant..

formal...informal


----------



## redkitty

informal

mojito or margarita
(can you tell I'm daydreaming about warm weather!?)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

informal

jeans or slacks


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I dont know what one is so I'll margarita, even though I aint ever had one

gin or vodka?


----------



## SizzlininIN

vodka

sunset or sunrise


----------



## redkitty

sunrise 

camping or 4 star hotel?


----------



## boufa06

4 star hotel

Ouzo or Metaxa?


----------



## Barb L.

Ouzo


Cole Slaw - Salad


----------



## mraa

Salad

Fries or Chips (as in Fritos)?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chips

potato or corn (chips)


----------



## VeraBlue

fries 

driving or chauffered?


----------



## VeraBlue

Hey, Uncle....get out of my head!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> fries
> 
> driving or chauffered?


 
driving...


----------



## Uncle Bob

driving...

fast ...slow...

You see you got  me confused


----------



## VeraBlue

slow ?  (but not driving, nor fast driving...the fine men in uniform have broken me of the habit of having a lead food)

Sledding or skiing?


----------



## Uncle Bob

sledding..

Acme...Felix (oyster bars)


----------



## Barb L.

Acme, (I guess, never been there)


Clams - Mussels


----------



## SizzlininIN

clams

merguine or whipped topping


----------



## Barb L.

whipped topping


Pumpkin pie- lemon pie


----------



## Renee Attili

Pumpkin For Sure!

Hand in Hand or arm around waist


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Hand in hand

Hug or pat on the back?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hug...from a lady.

Almond Joy....Mounds


----------



## Barb L.

Almond Joy

Lettuce - Cabbage


----------



## VeraBlue

cabbage - it has much more character

eat the skin or discard the skin?


----------



## Uncle Bob

eat...sometimes

left handed or right handed


----------



## Flightschool

Right Hand

Truffel or Portabello


----------



## Uncle Bob

Portabella

2% ....Whole (milk)


----------



## Half Baked

2%

sudoku or crossword puzzles


----------



## SizzlininIN

crossword

country or rock


----------



## Barb L.

Country

Plums - Peaches


----------



## mraa

Peaches

potato soup or chili?


----------



## Barb L.

Chili

Bacon - Sausage


----------



## mraa

Bacon

Hawaii or Jamaica?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jamaica

red or white (wine)


----------



## Barb L.

White Wine

Fried Fish - Baked Fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fried Fish

Peanut oil..canola oil


----------



## RMS

canola

television or a movie


----------



## SizzlininIN

Cheeseburger

rice or orzo


----------



## Barb L.

Orzo

Brats - Smoked sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

smoked sausage

wet or dry  (ribs)


----------



## mraa

wet!

chicken & dumplings or beef stew?


----------



## Uncle Bob

beef stew....

mayo or miracle whip?


----------



## Barb L.

Miracle Whip


Wheat bread - Rye bread


----------



## Renee Attili

Wheat
Hot or Sweet sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Hot

Broccoli - Asparagus


----------



## mraa

Asparagus

Emeril or Tyler? (recipes)


----------



## Barb L.

Tyler

veg's-
cooked or raw


----------



## Renee Attili

raw

Ice Cream or Frozen yogurt


----------



## mudbug

guess....frozen yougrt is ick poo spit

hot fudge sauce or butterscotch sauce on your ice cream?


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot fudge...

smooth or crunchy (p-nut butter)


----------



## mraa

smooth

smoothie or banana split?


----------



## Barb L.

Banana Split


Chocolate - Strawberry


----------



## mraa

chocolate

turnover or crisp (apple recipes)?


----------



## Barb L.

Crisps

peach - pear


----------



## Uncle Bob

peach

cobbler...icecream (peach)


----------



## VeraBlue

cobbler

fillet mignon or lobster?


----------



## Uncle Bob

filet.....

 baked or mashed (potato)


----------



## Barb L.

Mashed

Gravy - no gravy


----------



## bandonjan

no gravy

italian or ranch


----------



## VeraBlue

Italian

croutons or not?


----------



## Barb L.

Croutons

Radishes - Green Onions


----------



## VeraBlue

Green onions

pomodoro sauce or alfredo sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pomodora....

flat leaf or curly (parsley)


----------



## mraa

Curly parsley

Cold potoato salad or warm?


----------



## Barb L.

Cold

Deviled Eggs - Baked Beans


----------



## SizzlininIN

Baked Beans

Frosty (Wendy's) or Milkshake (Steak & Shake)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frosty...never had a shake from this place

Milkshake or Malt


----------



## Barb L.

Malt

Fried Potatoes ------ Hash Browns


----------



## middie

Fried

bacon or sausage ?


----------



## Barb L.

Bacon

English Muffins ---- Bagels


----------



## Uncle Bob

muffins..

fried....scrambled..(eggs)


----------



## Barb L.

Fried

Pancakes - Waffles


----------



## RMS

waffles
syrup or jelly?


----------



## Barb L.

Syrup

Oatmeal - Cream of Wheat


----------



## Uncle Bob

oatmeal

grits or hashbrowns


----------



## Barb L.

Hashbrowns


Apples     -   Oranges


----------



## Uncle Bob

apples...

shrimp...crawfish


----------



## redkitty

mmmm, neither?!  (shrimp If I had to pick!)

Greek or Indian food?


----------



## Uncle Bob

scratch that one Miss Kitty...

Greek...

Rice or Barley


----------



## redkitty

Rice

red or white wine?


----------



## Uncle Bob

red..

soft or dry (wine)


----------



## SizzlininIN

soft

pecans or almonds


----------



## boufa06

almonds

chopped or whole


----------



## Uncle Bob

whole

Almond Joy....Mounds


----------



## RMS

Almond Joy

Sweet or Sour


----------



## SizzlininIN

sour

bacon or sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

I choose ........bacon


cake.....pie


----------



## Barb L.

Pie


 Grill  -   Oven


----------



## Barb L.

this one is getting lost !


----------



## Uncle Bob

grill

corn...asparagus


----------



## Half Baked

asparagus

red grapes or white grapes


----------



## Barb L.

both - lol
Asparagus

mashed potatoes - baked


----------



## Uncle Bob

asparagus....

I'll have red grapes and a baked potato

butter....margarine


----------



## Barb L.

Butter


Cashews - Almonds


----------



## YT2095

Cashews

Full fat or semi skimmed (milk)


----------



## sattie

full fat

basil - tarragon


----------



## Barb L.

Basil

Grilled Pork - Grilled Chicken


----------



## Renee Attili

Grilled Chicken

Stuffing or Mashed potato


----------



## Barb L.

Stuffing

Cranberries - No cranberries


----------



## mraa

No cranberries!

Sugar or Splenda?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shuga

tomato gravy....brown gravy


----------



## Barb L.

Brown gravy

Limburger - Hot Pepper Cheese


----------



## Barb L.

This one is getting lost !


----------



## CherryRed

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Brown gravy
> 
> Limburger - Hot Pepper Cheese



Hot pepper!

Chicken or veal marsala?


----------



## sattie

chicken!

brandy or whiskey?


----------



## Barb L.

Brandy

Rib Eye - Porterhouse


----------



## CherryRed

Rib Eye.

Cheesecake: fluffy and light, or heavy and rich?


----------



## Barb L.

Heavy and rich

Roasted Asparagus - Roasted Broccoli


----------



## Barb L.

Back again !


----------



## CherryRed

Aaaah that's hard! It depends on the dish but I'll go with asparagus.

Peeps: bunnies or chicks?


----------



## Barb L.

Both so cute -- so Bunnies I pick

Puppies - Kittens


----------



## Uncle Bob

puppies

beer ...wine


----------



## The Dessert Diva

wine...always wine.


hot dogs...buns? no buns?


----------



## Barb L.

Buns

Hamburgers - Sausages


----------



## SizzlininIN

hamburgers 

tangy or tart


----------



## Barb L.

Tangy

potato salad - macaroni salad


----------



## Barb L.

Next ? ...............


----------



## CherryRed

Potato salad!

Sushi or teriyaki?

(Is this all supposed to be about food? Or are we all so culinarily inclined that we just keep thining of food-related options? )


----------



## Barb L.

CherryRed said:
			
		

> Potato salad!
> 
> Sushi or teriyaki?
> 
> (Is this all supposed to be about food? Or are we all so culinarily inclined that we just keep thining of food-related options? )


 
No it can be anything, the food game is the only one, where it must be a food.


----------



## CherryRed

Barb L. said:
			
		

> No it can be anything, the food game is the only one, where it must be a food.



Lol, it didn't even occur to me until now. I realized everyone was posting food stuff, unconsciously in my case, and didn't remember there being a rule about keeping this food related. Haha.


----------



## Renee Attili

teriyaki

Left or Right


----------



## Barb L.

Right


Camping (5th wheel) - No Camper


----------



## Uncle Bob

No Camper         then again.. 


Short or Tall


----------



## pollie

Baked or Boiled


----------



## Barb L.

Tall - Baked 

Well done - Med Rare


----------



## CherryRed

Medium rare!

This one's bound to get a few different answers. . . "soda," "pop," or "Coke"?


----------



## Barb L.

Lol, Pepsi, sryyyy !  (pop)

Coffee  - Tea


----------



## CherryRed

Tea!

(I couldn't resist asking that question about soda. That's what I call it, anyway. I went to an international leadership conference back in high school and couldn't wrap my head around a friend's habit of calling every carbonated beverage Coke. He was from Arkansas and said no one there says pop or soda. Crazy! Lol)

City or country?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Country!!!

Cool shade...or A/C


----------



## Barb L.

cool shade

BBQ'd - Smoked


----------



## Renee Attili

Do I have to chose?
Okay, BBQ
Sauce or rub


----------



## mudbug

Renee, I gotta have both.  But sauce when the ribs come off the cooker (wet ribs vs dry)

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes....(waffle is a potato chip right? Ha!)

Toast or biscuits?


----------



## Renee Attili

toast

Dog or Cat


----------



## mudbug

whining...............Renee!!!!!!!
gotta have a cat in my lap and a dog at my feet

sailboat or power boat?


----------



## Uncle Bob

power!!!!

red wine...white wine


----------



## Barb L.

White wine

BBQ Chicken -- BBQ Ribs    (lol, hard choice huh! )


----------



## mudbug

Ribs.  
I can do other stuff to those little prancing feathery guys.
cake or pie?


----------



## Barb L.

Pie

Cookies  -   Cake


----------



## Katie H

Definitely cookies.  I can put a bunch of them in my pocket.  Cake doesn't fare very well there.

Scrubbing/cleaning - rubber gloves, no rubber gloves?


----------



## pollie

Mild or Spicey


----------



## Barb L.

No rubber gloves - Spicy

Grilled corn - steamed corn (on cob)


----------



## h2oct

The game is still continuing?!!?  Yummy...steamed corn!  
Chicken wings or Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Barb L.

Chicken wings !

ranch dressing - blue cheese


----------



## SizzlininIN

ranch dressing

glazed donut or powdered donut


----------



## Olga

White ot rye


----------



## Barb L.

Glazed doughnuts

Grilled Shrimp  or  Saute


----------



## SummerAnGeLBear

Grilled Shrimp

Vanilla Cake or Chocolate Cake


----------



## Barb L.

Chocolate  lol, (or white)  like cake !

Hash Browns - Fried Potatoes


----------



## CherryRed

Hash browns.

Candy or flowers?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Candy....

mounds ....almond joy


----------



## Barb L.

Almond joy


Plain potato chips - Flavored


----------



## Barb L.

Next .............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Flavored

Gin...Vodka


----------



## Barb L.

Vodka

white popcorn - yellow


----------



## Barb L.

....................next


----------



## weeezer0421

White popcorn

Cheese burger or plain burger


----------



## Barb L.

Cheese Burger

Fries - Onion rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

fries

mustard.....mayonaise


----------



## Barb L.

Miracle Whip  (Yankee), lol

Peanuts - Popcorn


----------



## Uncle Bob

peanuts...

boiled....roasted


----------



## Barb L.

Roasted

Grilled -         Oven Roasted


----------



## Uncle Bob

grilled

pickles...olives


----------



## Barb L.

Both, lol - Green olives

Radishes - Onions


----------



## Barb L.

Next ......


----------



## CherryRed

Hmmm, onions.

Honey or sugar? (like in tea)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sugar   (but I love honey)

long or short  (hair)


----------



## CherryRed

Long long long! On girls anyway. I love having long hair. For guys, it depends on what they can pull off.

IM or phone?


----------



## Uncle Bob

IM

Fried chicken....bbq chicken


----------



## SierraCook

fried chicken

Chinese or Mexican food?


----------



## Barb L.

Mexican

    Taco's
Soft - Hard


----------



## YT2095

Hard

Crossbow or Rifle?


----------



## Renee Attili

Cross Bow


Circus or Zoo


----------



## lovetocook07

Zoo

dijon or yellow mustard


----------



## Uncle Bob

creole...oops not a choice

dijon

beach ...mountains


----------



## lovetocook07

definitely beach, love the water

plane or train


----------



## Uncle Bob

plane

Oreos...chocolate chip


----------



## lovetocook07

thats a hard one but I would have to say Oreos

morning person or night owl


----------



## legend_018

*morning*

morning person (due to having kids)

paper or plastic?


----------



## Katie H

paper for me - need them to line the kitchen waste basket

baked potatoes or steak fries (with steak)


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked....

rib-eye....porterhouse


----------



## Barb L.

Rib Eye

Med. Rare - Well done


----------



## Katie H

Sowwy, rare to medium rare for me, just kick the moo out

kitty or doggie (pets, that is)


----------



## lovetocook07

dog, german shepherd

dried or fresh herbs


----------



## Uncle Bob

fresh..(preferred

rosemary....basil


----------



## Renee Attili

rosemary

Phone call or email


----------



## Uncle Bob

email....

red  white....(wine)


----------



## Barb L.

White

Swiss - Chedder


----------



## Barb L.

............ next !


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheddar......

butter....margarine


----------



## Barb L.

Butter

Peach cobbler - Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Barb L.

.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peach cobbler

Rice or potatoes


----------



## Barb L.

Potatoes

Raw Oysters - Fried Oysters


----------



## bknox

Fried with hot sauce..

For french fries..

Ketsup or garlic mayo


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ketchup

coffee crisp or Kit Kat?


----------



## Uncle Bob

kit kat

peanuts....popcorn


----------



## SurvivorGirl

popcorn

Comedy or horror?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Comedy 

Beer....Wine


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Don't drink either, but looking from a cooking stand point
wine
as it is great to cook with.

superman or Archie?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Superman

Mr Spock...Mr Rogers


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Mr Rodgers!

Chapters - Ebay


----------



## Barb L.

Superman

chocolate fudge - peanutbutter fudge


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chocolate fudge

summer - winter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

summer


bacon.....sausage


----------



## SurvivorGirl

bacon

homemade - order in


----------



## Uncle Bob

home made

strawberries....blueberries


----------



## SurvivorGirl

strawberries

bike - walk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Walk

early...late


----------



## SurvivorGirl

late

breakfast - dinner


----------



## Uncle Bob

breakfast

coffee...tea


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tea

hot dog - hamburger?


----------



## Uncle Bob

hamburger

mayo.....mustard


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mustard

salt - pepper


----------



## legend_018

pepper

pepsi or coke?


----------



## Barb L.

Pepsi

Macaroni salad - Potato salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato.......

fried......scrambled


----------



## CherryRed

Hmmm scrambled.

Soothing or invigorating?


----------



## Uncle Bob

soothing...

day.night


----------



## Katie H

day

upper bunk or lower bunk


----------



## CherryRed

Lower.

Hot and dry or mild and humid?


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot and dry

crunchy....smooth  (p-nut butter)


----------



## CherryRed

Mmm smooooooooooth. I was craving it earlier. Lol.

Minty or fruity?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fruity!

rain - shine?


----------



## Katie H

shine

over easy or sunny-side up


----------



## Barb L.

Over easy

Bacon - Sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

bacon


toast........biscuits


----------



## Barb L.

Toast

Chicken fried steak - Fried Chicken


----------



## SurvivorGirl

most likely fried chicken

pen - pencil?


----------



## Barb L.

Pen

Fried Potatoes - Hash Browns


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried potatoes

decaf....regular.......(coffee)


----------



## Barb L.

1/2 and 1/2 -(Lite)-lol

Jam - Jelly


----------



## SurvivorGirl

jam

people - pets?


----------



## redkitty

pets!  (woof)

asparagus or green beans


----------



## Barb L.

Asparagus

peas - carrots


----------



## Uncle Bob

peas......

white.....wheat....(bread)


----------



## Barb L.

Both lol,   white

Macaroni salad - potato salad      (I may have ask this one before)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

potato salad

van - car?


----------



## Barb L.

Car

Chicken Livers - Beef Liver


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I don't know, never tried either

Mowing the lawn or vacuuming?


----------



## Barb L.

Vacuuming

Chedder - Swiss


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chedder 

grapes - raisons?


----------



## Uncle Bob

grapes

coffee with ..coffee with out (creamer)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

with!

milk - semisweet (chocolate)


----------



## Katie H

definitely semi-sweet

Potatoes - baked or fried


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fried (i presume we're talking french)

cereal - muffin?


----------



## Barbara L

muffin

wrist watch or pocket watch?

 Barbara


----------



## Barb L.

Wrist

Flowers - Candy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Candy.....

peaches....plums


----------



## funnyrock

peaches...........

Book --- TV......


----------



## SurvivorGirl

t.v!!

Thanksgiving - Christmas?


----------



## Barb L.

Christmas 

Peanuts - Popcorn


----------



## SurvivorGirl

popcorn...
fall - spring?


----------



## Barb L.

Both - lol ---------- Fall

Roses - Carnations


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Roses!!

chair - couch


----------



## Uncle Bob

chair....

sweet.....unsweet....(tea)


----------



## Katie H

unsweet

salad dressing or mayonnaise


----------



## Uncle Bob

mayo......

white......wheat......(bread)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

wheat

simpsons - seinfeld


----------



## jessicacarr

since your making me choose between two i dont care for anyway  , then 
...seinfeld...

ok choose between... 
   being dirty while wearing clean clothes or
                      being clean while wearing dirty clothes.  LOL!


----------



## Barb L.

What a yucky question - lol
Clean and dirty clothes -  really neither!

Fried chicken - Baked Chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried chicken......

mashed potatoes.....rice


----------



## SurvivorGirl

rice!! (I don't make MP to much at all!!)

broccili - cauliflower


----------



## Barb L.

Broccoli

Sausage patties - Links


----------



## Uncle Bob

mmmm lets see..Links!

Mounds...Almond Joy


----------



## bowlingshirt

almond joy

glasses or contacts ???????


----------



## mudbug

Glasses. My vision problems are not adaptable to contacts.  Plus, the prescription Ray Bans look cool.

tent or RV?


----------



## Buck

Tent

Canoe or kayak?


----------



## Barb L.

lol, neither - Pontoon

Like to fish - no fishing


----------



## Barb L.

.....................!


----------



## Barb L.

Still waiting - lol ........


----------



## spdrdr

Wish I could whistle   NO FISHING 
                                crocheting or knitting?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

crocheting!!

swimming - boating?


----------



## Uncle Bob

boating........

Corn muffins...Corn bread


----------



## SurvivorGirl

corn muffins....

Big brother - american idol?? that's right, im making you choose!!


----------



## Barb L.

American Idol

Potato Salad - Macaroni Salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato salad

coke.......pepsi


----------



## SurvivorGirl

coke

coffee - tea


----------



## mudbug

coke

chips or Fritos?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fritos...

regular...decaf  (coffee)


----------



## mudbug

regulah, no sugar or cream, thanks - decaf is for sissies

puff pastry or pate choux?


----------



## Uncle Bob

puff (from the grocery)

whole milk....skim milk


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I spouse whole (is 1% considered whole?)

halloween - valentines?


----------



## Barb L.

Halloween

Hard Candy - Soft Candy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

hmmm.. can i get a combo?? I guess ill go with hard.

cake - ice cream?


----------



## Barb L.

Cake

Spaghetti Salad - Macaroni Salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

Macaroni

Spares...."Baby Backs"


----------



## Barb L.

Baby Backs

Dry rubbed - Sauced


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sauced...

tapes - DVD's?


----------



## mudbug

DVDs

Angelina Jolie or Scarlett Johannsen?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Angelina Jolie

tv - computer?


----------



## Barb L.

PC

Ice cream - Sherbet


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I'm a fan of both, but ill go for IC 

school - work?


----------



## Barb L.

Work

Fudge Bar - Ice cream sandwich


----------



## mudbug

the sammich

birthday or anniversary?


----------



## Uncle Bob

birthday...

Hot or mild


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mild

White - red (wine that is)


----------



## Barb L.

White

skin on franks - w/out


----------



## SurvivorGirl

without...

saturday morning - friday night?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Saturday Morning.........

peanuts,.popcorn


----------



## SurvivorGirl

popcorn...

brush - comb?


----------



## Barb L.

Brush

Navy - Pinto Beans


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pinto

sour - sweet?


----------



## Uncle Bob

sweet.......

boiled....baked


----------



## SurvivorGirl

baked

potatoe - rice?


----------



## Uncle Bob

potato...

plain....bbq


----------



## Barb L.

BBQ

Boiled sweet Corn - Grilled


----------



## Uncle Bob

boiled....

strawberry....blueberry


----------



## Barb L.

Strawberry

Lemons - Limes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lemons...

wet ........ dry    (ribs)


----------



## Barb L.

Lol, dry rub then wet when browned!

Cole slaw - Tossed salad


----------



## Uncle Bob

salad

baked....mashed.....(potatoes)


----------



## Barb L.

Mashed

Sour Dough - French Bread


----------



## SurvivorGirl

french,

Urban - rural?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rural...

day....night   (time person)


----------



## mudbug

ex-night.  I guess that makes me day now.

work to live or live to work?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

work to live!! (always!!)

ariel - times new roman?


----------



## Uncle Bob

times new roman

left...right.....(handed)


----------



## Barb L.

Right

hot blooded - cold blooded


----------



## Uncle Bob

hot blooded...

red blooded....blue blooded


----------



## Barb L.

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> hot blooded...
> 
> red blooded....blue blooded




Lost on this one Uncle Bob, lol -


----------



## Uncle Bob

red blooded (as in red blooded american boy/girl
Blue blooded (as in Royal Blood....)

Next............


----------



## mudbug

red-blooded (Girl Division)

blowdryer or air dry (for hair)


----------



## legend_018

air-dry

bigbird or cookie monster "LOL"


----------



## Barb L.

Love em' both
Cookie Monster

Wiggles - Barney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wiggles....

Catsup....Ketchup


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ketchup

Beatles - Queen?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beatles....

glasses.....contacts


----------



## Barb L.

Glasses -

Make up - Natural


----------



## SurvivorGirl

natural

baked - BBQed?


----------



## Uncle Bob

BBQed

white .....wheat........(bread)


----------



## Barb L.

Both - Wheat

Mustard - Ketchup


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tough hmmmmmm......... i'll go with ketchup for burgers and mustard for hotdogs. 
um mustard i spose.


asparagus - zucchini


----------



## Uncle Bob

asparagus.........

beef....pork


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ground round...beef that is

onions: Red(purple) - green


----------



## Uncle Bob

green.......

sweet......dill       (pickles)


----------



## mudbug

dill pickles; those bread and butter kind are too sweet

pickle chips or spears?


----------



## Uncle Bob

chips......(dill with lost of garlic)

toast,,,,biscuits


----------



## rbmccleary

spears

bacon or sausage

opps I was too late

biscuits


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'll do it for ya...Welcome to DC

bacon or sausage


----------



## SurvivorGirl

bacon (i adore the smell even though i can't have it)

smoothie - coffee?


----------



## VeraBlue

I'm not sure what you mean by a smoothie.....when coupled with coffee.  hmmmm.  One is hot, the other is cold..  I'm so confused, so I'll pick iced tea.

"down the shore"  or "to the beach"


----------



## Barb L.

Down the shore

Roses - Caranations


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roses..........

Red.........pink


----------



## Barb L.

Pink

Provolone - Muenster


----------



## Uncle Bob

provolone.....

salami....bologna


----------



## mudbug

salami

choc chips or oatmeal (cookies)?


----------



## Uncle Bob

oatmeal........

brownies....blondies


----------



## SurvivorGirl

brownies 

corn - peas


----------



## rbmccleary

peas

jam or jelly


----------



## Barb L.

Jam

Sunrise - Sunset


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tough....

Sunrise....

apple......... pear


----------



## SurvivorGirl

apple

orange - OJ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oj

14...15


----------



## Katie H

Huh?

14 (even number)

dog or cat (pet)


----------



## Barb L.

Dog

Fried potatoes - Hash browns


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried....

fresh........frozen          (ff potatoes)


----------



## rbmccleary

fresh....

bottled or tap (water)


----------



## oldcampcook

tap or pat


----------



## sattie

tap???

grilled or roasted asparagus?


----------



## Uncle Bob

tough one Miss Sattie...

roasted......

strawberry........vanilla   (ice cream)


----------



## Barb L.

Vanilla 

Red Radishes - White


----------



## rbmccleary

red

salad or soup?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Soup......

Crackers.....Cornbread   (with soup)


----------



## rbmccleary

cornbread

burgers or hotdogs?

sometimes this game makes me hungry


----------



## Uncle Bob

burgers....

mayo.....miracle whip


----------



## turtledove

Mayo

yellow or brown mustard


----------



## rbmccleary

yellow

seasme or plain (buns)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

yellow (frenchs on hotdogs most def.!)

pine - conifrouse (sp?) (in terms of trees)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

seasame 

ice cream - frozen yhogurt?


----------



## Barb L.

Ice Cream

Chips - Pretzels


----------



## mudbug

chips

french onion or ranch dip?


----------



## obiwan9962

ranch!

crackers or chips?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chips

Newspaper - magazine? (in terms of reading material)


----------



## mudbug

newspaper - fresher news than thumbsucking, navel-gazing  "pieces" that some pundit labored over for some mag

(newspaper op-ed pieces excluded from this generalization - same principle applies to them)


----------



## obiwan9962

mudbug said:
			
		

> newspaper - fresher news than thumbsucking, navel-gazing "pieces" that some pundit labored over for some mag
> 
> (newspaper op-ed pieces excluded from this generalization - same principle applies to them)


hey muddie
where's my choices?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wine or Beer


----------



## obiwan9962

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Wine or Beer


wine please

noodles or pasta?


----------



## rbmccleary

wine

red or white (wine)


----------



## rbmccleary

opps 

what's the diff?


----------



## obiwan9962

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> opps
> 
> what's the diff?


lol
pasta is made from hard durum wheat and bit more chewy usually served with a sauce
noodles are soft, tasty, slurpy and very sensual
can be served with a sauce or in a broth (pho...yum) or in stirfry


----------



## rbmccleary

noodles

red or white (wine)

thanks I didn't realize they had different names


----------



## obiwan9962

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> noodles
> 
> red or white (wine)
> 
> thanks I didn't realize they had different names


red please
a nice zinfindel or shiraz

mayo or miracle whip?


----------



## oldcampcook

miracle whip

turnip greens or collard greens?


----------



## obiwan9962

turnip greens

butter or margarine?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

marg - but i'd love to cook with butter!

film - digital (camera)


----------



## Uncle Bob

digital.......

red.......white   (grapes)


----------



## Barb L.

White


Canteloupe - Watermelon


----------



## mudbug

watermelon

biscuit or English muffin?


----------



## Uncle Bob

biscuit

shrimp......crawfish


----------



## Barb L.

Shrimp

Blue - Green


----------



## obiwan9962

blue

deepfried or steamed


----------



## SurvivorGirl

depends, um, i'll say steamed.

blinds - curtains?


----------



## obiwan9962

curtains

hardwood.....carpet?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I prefer the look of hardwood but like the feel of carpet. I'll go with hardwood.

AC or (using a) fan?


----------



## obiwan9962

a/c 
def esp here in ottawa

jamaica or aruba?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Jamacia 

markers - pencil crayons?


----------



## obiwan9962

markers

europe or australia?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Austrillia

Kool aid - pop?


----------



## obiwan9962

neither but if i must soda pop

train or greyhound?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

train

George Bush - Steven Haper?


----------



## obiwan9962

help!
harper i guess


politics or nose hair pulling?


----------



## Barb L.

Nose hair pulling


pudding - jello


----------



## obiwan9962

pudding

salad or cole slaw?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

salad (depends on the kind though)

potatoe - potato (pernounced puh-tat-o)?


----------



## obiwan9962

potato


poutine or chili fries?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

chili fries

Cheddar - Mozzerella?


----------



## obiwan9962

cheddar

west coast or east coast?


----------



## Uncle Bob

east

raw...... fried        (OYSTERS)


----------



## obiwan9962

raw

oysters or clams


----------



## Barb L.

Clams

tarter sauce -  cocktail sauce


----------



## obiwan9962

cocktail sauce

re: hollandaise

homemade or package?


----------



## Uncle Bob

homemade....


walk.......jog


----------



## Barb L.

Walk

Caramel - Butterscotch


----------



## deeppitbbq

Butterscotch....

music or tv


----------



## SurvivorGirl

music but it depends on whats on.

shower - bath??


----------



## obiwan9962

bath

jazz or blues?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

jazz

choco chips - choco milk?


----------



## obiwan9962

choco chips


muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tough one...ummm...cupcakes (I like icing)

MP3 - Ipod?


----------



## obiwan9962

mp3


laptop or desktop?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

desktop

speakers - headphones?


----------



## obiwan9962

headphones


ottawa or anaheim?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ottawa (skating and beaver tails!!!)

fall - autumn?


----------



## Reanie525i

autumn- 

Beach or mountains


----------



## obiwan9962

mountains

mexican riviera or italian riviera?


----------



## Reanie525i

italian riviera

skydiving  or parasailing


----------



## obiwan9962

skydiving

boogieboard or sailboard?


----------



## Reanie525i

boogieboard

romance or routine


----------



## Uncle Bob

romance....

candle light.....moon light


----------



## obiwan9962

candle light

dinner or supper?


----------



## Barb L.

Supper
     (in house)
Shoes - Barefoot


----------



## Uncle Bob

shoes..........

Cane....Maple   (syrup)


----------



## obiwan9962

maple

walnut or pecan?


----------



## mudbug

pecan

shotrbread or sugar cookie?


----------



## obiwan9962

shortbread

checkers or chess?


----------



## mudbug

checkers.  I'm not cunning enough for chess.

Checkers hamburgers or Chess Records?


----------



## obiwan9962

well i have never heard of either
but i will go with the checkers hamburgers


in-and-out burgers or white castle?


----------



## mudbug

Checkers is a local chain around here (Virginia).  Good fries too.

Chess Records was based in Chicago and launched the careers of people like Muddy Waters and other famous bluesmen.  I think it's defunct now.

White Castle - ick, unless I'm drunk.  
never had an In-and-Out burger, but I believe some of our California members are familiar with these and are big fans.


----------



## obiwan9962

yes inandout is cali mostly
**** i miss them

alright try this one then

wendy's or miccyD's?


----------



## mudbug

mickey d for the fries and bacon egg & cheese biscuits
wendy's for the boigas

as long as we're on the subprime topic

cheeze whiz or parmesan in the green can?


----------



## obiwan9962

agg
you just hit a stop button for this chef
safe safe safe safe safe


----------



## mudbug

didn't mean to gross you out, obiwan!

ok, I'll make it better.....

Emmental or Jarlsberg?


----------



## obiwan9962

ty
jarlsberg



chevre or gjetost?


----------



## Uncle Bob

chevre........

Milky Way.....Snickers


----------



## Trip

Milky Way
Chicken or Beef?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

beef

high heels - sneakers


----------



## obiwan9962

heels
lol

laces or velcro?


----------



## Barb L.

Laces

Chicken fried steak - Swiss steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

chicken fried

white...brown  (gravy)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

ummm don't know the difference so I'll say brown...I like colour

chips - fries?


----------



## Reanie525i

Chips - english style - as in fish and chips!!
spicy or mild


----------



## Barb L.

Spicy

Brats - Italian sausage


----------



## Barb L.

.............................


----------



## doe1260

Italian Sausage

Plastic or paper?


----------



## Barb L.

Plastic

Pepsi - Coke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Coke


diet....regular


----------



## obiwan9962

diet

fresca or ting?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fresca 

plays - musicals?


----------



## obiwan9962

plays

broadway or walkway


----------



## SurvivorGirl

walkway

paint - wall paper?


----------



## obiwan9962

paint

taco or burrito?


----------



## Uncle Bob

taco

grits....hashbrowns


----------



## SurvivorGirl

hashbrown 

sunday night - monday morning? (I know, they both suck don't they?)


----------



## obiwan9962

sunday night


mountains or prairies?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

praries

Queen - The Beatles?


----------



## obiwan9962

the beatles

soccer or rugby?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

soccer

dancing in the rain - singing in the sun?


----------



## obiwan9962

singing in the sunshine



cookies or brownies?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

tough one...but as of late...brownies.

painting - colouring?


----------



## obiwan9962

painting


golf or table tennis?


----------



## Katie H

colouring

sandals or flip-flops


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sandals (with socks!!)

pants - shorts?


----------



## obiwan9962

shorts

baseball or basketball?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

baseball

movies - reality shows?


----------



## obiwan9962

movies


mocha or coffee?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

mocha

coffee - hot chocolate?


----------



## obiwan9962

hot chocolate

tuna or salmon?


----------



## Uncle Bob

salmon

bream....bass


----------



## obiwan9962

bream


freshwater fish or ocean fish?


----------



## Barb L.

Freshwater fish

Yellow perch - Bluegill


----------



## obiwan9962

bluegill



maguro or toro?


----------



## doe1260

toro

merlo or cabernet


----------



## obiwan9962

cabernet


california or france?


----------



## doe1260

hmmmm  - gotta go with California!

Champagne or Spumante


----------



## Katie H

champagne (There's no contest for me.)

lawn or yard


----------



## Uncle Bob

yard....

grease....oil


----------



## Katie H

oil

beach or mountains (tent tcamping)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

gotta be beach!

cold and dry - hot and sticky


----------



## Uncle Bob

cold and dry......

Almond Joy...Mounds


----------



## Barb L.

Almond joy

Snickers - Pay Day


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pay day (cash please!)

canoe - kayak?


----------



## sattie

canoe

beach balls or frisbee?


----------



## Uncle Bob

frisbee....

chewing gum....suckers


----------



## mudbug

suckers

lightning storm or snowstorm?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

snow storm

raspberries - blueberries?


----------



## legend_018

blueberries

manual toothbrush or electric toothbrush?


----------



## Uncle Bob

manual please

turnip greens.....beet greens


----------



## SurvivorGirl

beet

cooking - being cooked for?


----------



## obiwan9962

cooking

margarita........
blended or la roca?


----------



## Barb L.

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> cooking
> 
> margarita........
> blended or la roca?


  Explain please?


----------



## vagriller

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Explain please?



I think she means blended or on the rocks.


blended for me


strawberry margarita or original


----------



## kadesma

_ Original_
_beer or wine?_

_kadesma _


----------



## boufa06

wine 

full-bodied or light?


----------



## kadesma

Full bodied

red or white?
kadesma


----------



## Barb L.

White

Baked Potato - Mashed


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

mashed

automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## Barb L.

Automatic

French - Italian Bread


----------



## SurvivorGirl

french

summer - winter (vacation)


----------



## kadesma

_Winter_

_bbq beef or bbq pork?_

_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06

bbq beef

Greek or Turkish delights?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Greek

butter......margarine


----------



## boufa06

butter 

pan-fried or grilled?


----------



## Barb L.

Butter

Watermelon - Cantaloupe


----------



## kadesma

_Boufa...Grilled_
_Barb L....Watermelon_

_Plain fries or Garlic fries_?
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

plain...

mashed....baked.......(potato)


----------



## kadesma

Mashed

Artichokes with butter or mayo?

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

butter.....

biscuits...toast


----------



## kadesma

_biscuits_

_pasta or rice?_

_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06

rice 

lychees or longans?


----------



## Uncle Bob

lychees....

pecans.....walnuts


----------



## SurvivorGirl

walnuts

tomatoe sauce - pesto (for pasta)


----------



## boufa06

tomato sauce 

baklava or kataifi (shredded phyllo with nuts)


----------



## kadesma

_Kataifi,_
_bread of rice pudding?_

_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob

bread pudding

with or without   (rasins in bred pudding)


----------



## boufa06

with raisins      

feta or brie?


----------



## Uncle Bob

feta...........

pencil....pen


----------



## boufa06

pen

casual or formal


----------



## SurvivorGirl

casual

eat to live - live to eat?


----------



## doe1260

Live to eat

beef hot dog or pork?


----------



## Uncle Bob

BEEF...

orange......apple


----------



## sattie

orange

hot air balloons or hang glider?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot air ballons

Walk in the woods.....Walk in the park


----------



## boufa06

Walk in the woods

DVD or VCD?


----------



## Uncle Bob

DVD

Apple sauce......Apple Butter


----------



## boufa06

apple sauce

pistachio or bamboo shoots?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pistachio..

potato chip........corn chip


----------



## boufa06

corn chip

sweet or savory?


----------



## Barb L.

Savory

Popcorn - cheese puffs


----------



## boufa06

cheese puffs 

picked or salted?


----------



## Uncle Bob

salted....

capers....olives


----------



## sattie

capers

bicycle or unicycle


----------



## boufa06

bicycle

canned or smoked herring?


----------



## sattie

smoked herring

custard or bread pudding?


----------



## boufa06

bread pudding

julienned or chopped?


----------



## Uncle Bob

chopped....

white....wheat.........(bread)


----------



## boufa06

white 

plain or self-raising flour?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

plain

Movie - previews before a movie?


----------



## mudbug

movie

deleted scenes or movie again with commentary (DVDs)?


----------



## sattie

deleted scenes

boot cut or strait leg?


----------



## Uncle Bob

boot

Lee....Levi


----------



## mudbug

Lee (levis are made for boys and girls with skinny, flat behinds)

the Gold Rush in Sacramento (where Levis were invented) or the land rush in Oklahoma?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gold Rush

necklace............. bracelet


----------



## doe1260

bracelet

Hoop earrings or studs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I don't wear them...

But I like studs on women...

brush.....comb


----------



## doe1260

I just like studs...  

Brush

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## boufa06

cats

kittens or puppies?


----------



## kadesma

puppies  

white or wheat bread?

kadesma


----------



## boufa06

white

pistachio or macademia nuts?


----------



## kadesma

Macademia

smoked trout or salmon?

kadesma


----------



## boufa06

smoked salmon

thyme or oregano?


----------



## Uncle Bob

thyme

OJ or Tomato


----------



## boufa06

tomato

football or basketball?


----------



## SizzlininIN

football 

Beef Fajita or Chicken Fajita?


----------



## boufa06

Chicken Fajita 

Guacamole or Tzatziki?


----------



## sattie

Well... I pick guac cuz I have no idea what the other is!!!

roma or cherry tomatos?


----------



## boufa06

Tzatziki is a Greek yoghurt, cucumber and garlic dip.  Goes very well with pita bread.

Roma

olive or canola oil?


----------



## kadesma

_Olive oil_

_waffles or pancakes?_

_kadesma _


----------



## boufa06

waffles

corn or maple syrup?


----------



## Uncle Bob

maple..

canola oil.........peanut oil


----------



## SurvivorGirl

canola

reading a book - watching the thetrical version? (ie, reading harry potter vs watching the movie)


----------



## kadesma

_Reading_

_chocolate or apple pie?_

_kadesma _


----------



## Barb L.

Apple pie !

Ice Cream -with/
Hot fudge - Butterscotch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot fudge....

with a cherry or without


----------



## kadesma

_without,_

_cake or pie?_

_kadesma_


----------



## SurvivorGirl

pie

with ice cream - without ice cream (pie that is)


----------



## Barb L.

With ice cream

Skinny french fries with /
Ketchup - Vinegar


----------



## kadesma

_ketchup _

_french fries or onion rings_
_kadesma _


----------



## Barb L.

OMG- can't chose, both  !!!!

Strawberry shortcake - Blueberry Cobbler


----------



## obiwan9962

cobbler


sticky rice or basmati rice?


----------



## kadesma

Sticky rice

watermelon or cantaloupe?

kadesma


----------



## boufa06

cantaloupe

Thousand Island or vinegrette dressing?


----------



## kadesma

_Vinegrette_

_hot dogs or burgers?_

_kadesma _


----------



## boufa06

burgers

scones or muffins?


----------



## Uncle Bob

muffins........

lemons.......limies


----------



## boufa06

limes

noodles or rice?


----------



## kadesma

_rice_

_marjoram or oregano?_


_kadesma _


----------



## obiwan9962

marjoram



italian or greek?


----------



## kadesma

Italian

ciabatta or foccacia?


kadesma


----------



## obiwan9962

foccacia


fried chicken or chicken cacciatorre?


----------



## boufa06

fried chicken

pumpkin or sunflower seeds?


----------



## obiwan9962

pumpkin 



dried cranberries or raisins?


----------



## boufa06

dried cranberries

Shepherd's or Kidney Pie?


----------



## Barb L.

Shepherds

Beef n Noodles - Chicken n Noodles


----------



## boufa06

Chicken n Noodles

Fried or steamed rice?


----------



## kadesma

_steamed rice_

_stuffed onions or zucchini?_

_kadesma _


----------



## sattie

zucchini

ribeye or tenderloin?


----------



## kadesma

_Ribeye_

_corned beef or pastrami sandwich?_

_kadesma_


----------



## Barb L.

I'll take one each please  Corned beef

Fries - Onion rings


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion rings

apple....pear


----------



## Barb L.

Apple

Grilled Pineapple - grilled Necterines


----------



## kadesma

_Apple_


_banana split or ice cream float?_

_kadesma _


----------



## Barb L.

Banana split !

Grilled Portabella's - Grilled Eggplant


----------



## Uncle Bob

portabella

pen or pencil


----------



## boufa06

pen

city or village?


----------



## Barb L.

City

City water - Good well water


----------



## Uncle Bob

good well......

tap or iced  ....water


----------



## boufa06

iced water

mountains or valleys?


----------



## Barb L.

Mountains

Palm trees - Maple trees


----------



## mudbug

obiwan, you're several posts behind, I think.  Gotta go with the most recent one.

Maple trees

group leader for a bunch of 2-year-olds or teenagers?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wow!!  Teenagers....

Joy or Dawn


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Dawn

Chocoalate or 1% (milk)


----------



## Uncle Bob

1%


decaf coffee...regular coffee


----------



## SurvivorGirl

reg.

dark - milk (chocolate)


----------



## Uncle Bob

dark.....

paper......plastic


----------



## boufa06

plastic

sentimental or rock music?


----------



## SierraCook

rock

mint chocolate chip or French vanilla ice cream?


----------



## boufa06

French vanilla ice cream

cruise or fly?


----------



## Barb L.

Fly

Birds               Butterflies


----------



## Uncle Bob

birds.........

blue birds.....red birds


----------



## `mishimasan`

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> birds.........
> 
> blue birds.....red birds



Difficult one..... red birds! 

===============

Cool metal or matured wood?


----------



## Barb L.

Matured wood

Oak -- Maple


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oak.....

Soy Sauce....Teriyaki Sauce


----------



## `mishimasan`

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Oak.....
> 
> Soy Sauce....Teriyaki Sauce



Soy Sauce.

==========

Bored, or very Bored?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neither one...

lemons....limes


----------



## `mishimasan`

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Neither one...
> 
> lemons....limes



Sorry Uncle, I think that I made a bit of a redundant post there - I get bored at work and find myself posting on forums when I have nothing to do, so it was probably more suited to myself.

Lemons!

===========

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dogs.... (not a problem)

peaches....plums


----------



## Barb L.

Plums

Bacon - Jowl


----------



## boufa06

bacon

phyllo or puff pastry?


----------



## mudbug

too hard, boufa - love 'em both!

OK OK OK - I'll go with puff

lack of education or lack of opportunity (this would be more like a "which is worse" question)


----------



## boufa06

Understandable, Mud.  Puff is easy to handle than phyllo.

lack of opportunity

pub or cafe?


----------



## mudbug

hands down, pub  - more singing and more booze!

diner or dining?


----------



## boufa06

diner

soy or worceshire sauce?


----------



## Barb L.

Soy

Cake - Pie


----------



## mudbug

pie pie pie pie pie

Huck Finn or Tom Sawyer?


----------



## boufa06

Tom Sawyer

Falcon Crest or Dallas?


----------



## obiwan9962

you scare me

dallas


nachos or chow fun?


----------



## boufa06

chow fun

oat or rice porridge?


----------



## Uncle Bob

oats! (grits are best!!)

curley parsley....flat leaf


----------



## boufa06

flat leaf

garlic or onion?


----------



## Uncle Bob

How can I choose just one?

Garlic....

Mayo....Mustard


----------



## YT2095

Mustard

Green or Red (chilis)


----------



## Barb L.

Green

Sweet pickles - Dill


----------



## YT2095

Dill

Black or White (pepper).


----------



## Uncle Bob

black

soft candy....hard candy


----------



## YT2095

Chewy so Soft I recon.

Skittles (candy) Original or the Sours?


----------



## Barb L.

Original

    Popcorn
Plain ---- Buttered


----------



## Uncle Bob

buttered....

microwave....or old fashion pop


----------



## Barb L.

Old fashion popped

Green Onions - Radishes


----------



## Uncle Bob

green onions...

tea....sweet?....unsweet?


----------



## YT2095

Sweet


Rubard or Apple crumble?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Apple....

fried.....broiled   (fish)


----------



## YT2095

Fried (no batter though)

Butter or Veg oil? (pan frying)


----------



## bandonjan

butter.......

grits or hashbrowns


----------



## Barb L.

Hashbrowns

Corn - Green beans


----------



## sattie

green beans

canola oil or pork fat????


----------



## boufa06

canola oil

acoustic or electric guitar?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

acoustic

cobbler - pie?


----------



## boufa06

pie

rosti or hash brown?


----------



## Barb L.

Hash browns ----     (never had rosti, had to Google it) lol


Bacon - Sausage


----------



## boufa06

sausage (especially village-style)

spicy or mild?


----------



## Barb L.

Spicy

Cornbread stuffing - Bread/sage stuffing


----------



## boufa06

cornbread stuffing

Easter or Christmas holidays?


----------



## Barb L.

Christmas

Turkey - Duck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Duck....

Confit....Gumbo


----------



## boufa06

Gumbo

sightseeing or shopping?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

shopping

ordering in - going out (for dinner)


----------



## Barb L.

Ordering in

Brownies - Cake


----------



## SurvivorGirl

brownies

hosting a party - going to a party?


----------



## sattie

going to a party

fruit salad or potato salad?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fruit salad (no question)

tv show - movie?


----------



## sattie

movie

bar stool or wicker chair?


----------



## Uncle Bob

wicker chair....

front porch.....under a tree.....(sitting)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

under a tree

swimming -- lake or pool?


----------



## sattie

pool 

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

frozen yogurt

ketchup - katsup?


----------



## Barb L.

Ketchup

Bibb Leatuce - Leaf lettuce


----------



## Uncle Bob

leaf..

turnip........... mustard


----------



## obiwan9962

mustard

basil or oregano?


----------



## kadesma

Basil

scallops or shrimp?

kadesma


----------



## SurvivorGirl

scallops

fancy resteraunt or burger joint?


----------



## Jellybean

Fancy resteraunt

walk in the rain or sunshine?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

rain

home alone - entire family at home?


----------



## Barb L.

Family - please

Seafood - Steak


----------



## SurvivorGirl

There would be no question for me on the one above...home alone!!

steak

sprite - coke?


----------



## boufa06

sprite

onion or mushroom soup?


----------



## Uncle Bob

onion

oatmeal.......peanut butter........(cookie)


----------



## obiwan9962

peanut butter (cookie)


shortbread or whole wheat bread


----------



## boufa06

shortbread

apricot or cherry brandy?


----------



## obiwan9962

cherry brandy


wine or sake?


----------



## Uncle Bob

wine

red or white...wine


----------



## Barb L.

White

coffee cake - muffins


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Coffee cake

to chop dried fruit -- knife or scissors?


----------



## Uncle Bob

knife

Kotosoupa.......Psarosoupa


----------



## boufa06

Both soup if possibleOkay, Psarosoupa if it's on a Friday!

tomato or chilli sauce?


----------



## Barb L.

Tomato

Reg. spaghetti - thin spaghetti


----------



## kadesma

_Thin (angel hair)_

_pesto or alfredo ? (sauce)_


_kadesma _


----------



## Barb L.

Alfredo

Caesar Salad - Greek Salad


----------



## boufa06

Greek Salad

pita bread or chapati?


----------



## kadesma

Pita

fried eggplant or eggplant parm?

kadesma


----------



## Barb L.

Fried Eggplant

Strawberry shortcake --Blueberry cobbler


----------



## boufa06

Strawberry shortcake

Swiss or Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## obiwan9962

cinnamon rolls


stuffed peppers or stuffed tomatoes


----------



## Uncle Bob

peppers....

Ribier.....Thompson seedless


----------



## cjmobxnc

Thompson seedless

Italian or Asian


----------



## Barb L.

Italian

         Sandwiches
Cheeseburger - BLT


----------



## Uncle Bob

BLT

butter....magarine


----------



## Jellybean

Butter

Send a text or make a phone call?


----------



## Reanie525i

make a phone call...   

vanilla or strawberry


----------



## VeraBlue

No fair, that depends.....but for now I'll say vanilla.

pitch black room or light from outside coming in at night?


----------



## Barb L.

Light coming in

cereal-plain ---- w/fruit


----------



## Uncle Bob

plain.........

black....cream & sugar   (coffee)


----------



## Barb L.

coffee/sugar (only)

Corned beef hash - Roast beef hash


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Roast

recieving -- an email or  a phone call?


----------



## mudbug

phone call (unless it's a really good .wmv)

large, noisy party or small intimate dinner?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Large and noisy!

brownies -- fudge like or cake like?


----------



## Uncle Bob

brownies....

with pecans or without


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> brownies....
> 
> with pecans or without


The question was how do you like your brownies? but that ok I agree with your answer

with pecans (or walnuts)

curry -- mild or spicy?


----------



## lancas

Spicy!

Milk or dark chocolate?

lancas


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Dark!!

Camping or cottaging (going to your cottage)?


----------



## lancas

camping!


Sailing or beach?

lancas


----------



## SurvivorGirl

beach

coffee or tea?


----------



## Barb L.

Coffee

Buttered toast - Toast w/jam


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Jam

shower or bath?


----------



## PytnPlace

Shower

Milk or cream?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

milk

hockey or football?


----------



## Barb L.

Football

Popcorn -    Peanuts


----------



## SurvivorGirl

popcorn

peanuts -- dry roast or honey roast?


----------



## Barb L.

Honey roast

          Potatoes
Mashed - Roasted


----------



## PytnPlace

Roasted (that was a tough call!)

Yukon on Russet?


----------



## TexCin

Yukon

Salsa or Queso?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

salsa

taco - burrito?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sorry bout the double post!


----------



## Barb L.

Taco

Refried beans   -      Spanish Rice


----------



## SurvivorGirl

refried beans

chocolate with -- mint or orange?


----------



## mudbug

with orange, please

beef or pork BBQ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pork

Wet or dry ribs


----------



## Barb L.

Pork

Potato salad - Macaroni salad


----------



## mudbug

attaboy, Uncle Bob!

wet but not drowning ribs

slaw or potato salad as a side?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Slaw, potato or Miss Barbs Macaroni salad? I can't have all three?

Slaw!

with carrots...without  (in slaw)


----------



## Reanie525i

without.......

potato salad - with  or without the skin on the potatoes?


----------



## Barb L.

Without

Mayo based slaw or vinegar based


----------



## PytnPlace

Mayo

eggs or without


----------



## Barb L.

Eggs

Bacon - Sausage


----------



## Barb L.

..................


----------



## Barb L.

...........................


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Bacon

cereal or toast (for breakfast)


----------



## stargazer021

Cereal

Hot cereal or cold cereal ?


----------



## legend_018

cold cereal.

digital or manual camaras?


----------



## Barb L.

Digital

pbj sandwich - bologna


----------



## SizzlininIN

pbj sandwich

flowers or candy


----------



## SurvivorGirl

candy

ice cream -- in a bowl or on a cone?


----------



## Jellybean

In a bowl

Chocolate...or mint choc chip?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Chocolate

Tofu or no tofu?


----------



## Jellybean

No tofu

rice...or cous cous?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

cous cous, the food so nice they named it twice!
but I'll go with rice! 

peas or corn?


----------



## Jellybean

Don't really like either,but will choose corn.

Steak--Rare...or well done.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Vegetarian here so I have no idea. I'll say rare...

broccilli or cauliflower?


----------



## Jellybean

Broccoli.

Sweet potato...or normal potato?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

regular

potatoe chips -- deep fried or baked?


----------



## legend_018

normal potatoe. Does that mean a sweet potatoe is abnormal "LOL". 

sour cream or mayo "on your potatoe?". MY DH loves mayo on his.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sour cream definetly!

veggies -- grilled or sauteed?


----------



## Barb L.

Grilled 

Asparagus - Eggplant (grilled)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

asparagus

pound cake or angel food cake?


----------



## Katie H

Mmmmm, pound cake

Peanut butter - crunchy or smooth?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

crunchy!

jam or jelly?


----------



## Barb L.

Jam

        Popcorn
White -      -  Yellow


----------



## SurvivorGirl

white

dessert or desert?


----------



## Barb L.

Dessert

         Pudding
Chocolate - Butterscotch


----------



## Jellybean

Chocolate

Bacon---Smoked or un-smoked?


----------



## Barb L.

Smoked

Bratwurst - italian sausage


----------



## Barb L.

........................


----------



## Uncle Bob

bratwurst.........

sweet.......unsweet   (tea)


----------



## Jellybean

Sweet

With milk...or without?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

depends but ill say with milk.

hot and humid - bitterly cold


----------



## Miz

Bitterly cold!

Sweet or Sour?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sour

sandals - boots?


----------



## Miz

boots!

long hair or short hair?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

short hair

frozen yohgurt or gelato?


----------



## Miz

*gelato.

Peanut butter or jelly?

~M*


----------



## Barb L.

Jelly

Reg. potato chips - Baked chips


----------



## Uncle Bob

regular.....

peach..plum


----------



## Barb L.

Plum

Stuffed peppers - Stuffed cabbage


----------



## SurvivorGirl

peppers

grapes or raisons?


----------



## Katie H

grapes

oatmeal:  old-fashioned rolled or steel-cut?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

rolled

corn -- on or off the cob?


----------



## Katie H

That's a conundrum.

In the summer, on the cob.  Otherwise, off.

romaine or head lettuce?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

romaine

newspaper - magazine?


----------



## Uncle Bob

newspaper

Editorials...Comics


----------



## Katie H

Ummm, yes, both.  Well, I have to pick one, don't I.  Okay.  Today, it's...

comics

NASCAR or National Geographic


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nascar....

Talladega.....Daytona


----------



## SizzlininIN

Daytona

France ....Italy


----------



## Barb L.

Italy

Rye  - Wheat toast


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rye Whiskey....ah 

Wheat toast....

blackberry......strawberry


----------



## SizzlininIN

blackberry

whole milk or 2% milk


----------



## Uncle Bob

2% please....

Corn...rice


----------



## Barb L.

Corn

        Soup

Chicken noodle - Veg. beef


----------



## legend_018

Chicken Noodle.

Homemade or Store Bought "soup"


----------



## Barb L.

Homemade

Banana cream pie - lemon


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Banana cream hands down!

watching sports or playing em?


----------



## Barb L.

Watching

Football - Basketball


----------



## Reanie525i

Football - Red or White wine??


----------



## Jellybean

Red

On strawberries-cream or ice cream?


----------



## Barb L.

ice cream

chips/dip - nacho's/salsa


----------



## Barb L.

.................


----------



## Barb L.

I tried - and give up =


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

chips / dip ... french onion soup mix with sour cream yummo!!!

ok ... ummmmmmmm ...

chicken ... baked or fried


----------



## mudbug

are you kidding? Fried fried fried - all that lovely grease that squirts out and trickles down your wrists..................no to mention the various delicious batters to fry the birdie parts in

steamed or stir-fried veggies?


----------



## Barb L.

Fried (for sure)

mashed potatoes/gravy - Baked/butter


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked....

Russet or Sweet tator


----------



## bullseye

Sweet tator

Skins or no skins


----------



## Barb L.

crispy skins

     fried potatoes
cubed    -   sliced


----------



## Jellybean

Sliced

mushrooms...
stalk on or off?


----------



## bullseye

stalk on

blueberries---

fresh or in pies?


----------



## Barb L.

In Pies

Strawberry shortcake - Strawberry Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob

short cake........

dill........sweet  (pickle)


----------



## Barb L.

Sweet 

             Cucumbers in -
sour cream dressing --  vinegar/sugar


----------



## Uncle Bob

vinegar.......

yellow....brown (mustard)


----------



## Barb L.

Yellow

Rye - Pumpernickle


----------



## PytnPlace

Rye

Saurkraut - cabbage


----------



## Barb L.

Both - Cabbage

          Cabbage
Fried - Boiled


----------



## Barb L.

................


----------



## keltin

Fried!

Salty or Sweet?


----------



## Barb L.

Salty

Potato salad - Macaroni salad


----------



## Barb L.

........................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tator........

green bean.....squash   (casserole)


----------



## Barb L.

Green bean

Radishes - Grn. Onions


----------



## Raider Man

Radishes!

Pancake or Cream Caramel?


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

pancake

dill pickles or bread & butter pickles


----------



## Mr._Steak

kosher dill

extra dry or brut?


----------



## Barb L.

brut


Fudge bar - ice cream bar


----------



## Reanie525i

fudge bar


tapioca or rice pudding?


----------



## Barb L.

Tapioca

Chocolate - Butterscotch pudding


----------



## Barb L.

...............................!


----------



## mudbug

buttersctoch (there's hardly anything else for this flavor to do)

flautas or empenadas?


----------



## keltin

Flautas
 
Bottles or Cans


----------



## Uncle Bob

bottles.......


paper .....plastic


----------



## TiggerHomeMom

paper.....

coffee >>> regular or decaf


----------



## Barb L.

Regular - (lite here) half caffiene !

70' deg's    -  90'


----------



## Uncle Bob

70 degrees..

mountains.....seashore


----------



## Barb L.

Seashore

Fried green tomatoes - fried eggplant


----------



## krichardson

fried green tomatoes

sweet pickles  dill pickles


----------



## Barb L.

Sweet

Potato chips - Corn chips


----------



## Renee Attili

Potato Chips

Hug or kiss


----------



## Barb L.

Hug

breaded - unbreaded


----------



## phil_uk

breaded

Europe or US?


----------



## Barb L.

US

Swiss cheesse - Provolone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Provalone

Mortadella......Bologna


----------



## Barb L.

Bologna

Hot dog - Sausage


----------



## Uncle Bob

sausage

yellow....zucchini  (squash)


----------



## Barb L.

Zucchini

Ranch dressing - Blue cheese


----------



## Barb L.

..................................


----------



## krichardson

Ranch dressing

Rainy Days or Sunshine?


----------



## keltin

Rainy Days
 
Caffeinated – Decaffeinated


----------



## krichardson

definetly caffeinated!!!!!

zipper or buttonfly jeans


----------



## Katie H

buttonfly jeans

automatic or stick shift


----------



## Uncle Bob

stick shift,,,,,

convertable ..........hard top


----------



## YT2095

Hardtop (esp around here).

Water or Snow skiing?


----------



## Barb L.

Snow

Board games - Cards


----------



## Uncle Bob

cards.........

checkers.....chess


----------



## Barb L.

Checkers

Reg.potato salad - German


----------



## Uncle Bob

Regular....

beer.........wine


----------



## Barb L.

Beer

      Turkey
Deep fried - Oven roasted


----------



## Uncle Bob

Deep fried!!

corn chips..potato chips


----------



## healthyfoodie

corn chips

tomato sauce or alfredo sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob

tomato

meat or meatless (sauce)


----------



## keltin

MEAT!

Mayo or Miracle Whip


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mayo 100%

fried......scrambled  (Eggs)


----------



## keltin

Fried (and with grits at that!)

Corn Bread or Dinner Rolls


----------



## healthyfoodie

corn bread

ice cream or cookies?


----------



## Uncle Bob

ice cream

chocolate....vanilla


----------



## GotGarlic

Chocolate!

Mountains or beach?


----------



## Uncle Bob

mountains..


spring======fall


----------



## gourmande

Fall

red tomato relish   --   green tomato relish


----------



## Barb L.

Red

Cookies - Cakes


----------



## Uncle Bob

cakes.....

white........wheat  (bread)


----------



## Barb L.

White

Raw fried potatoes - Hash browns


----------



## keltin

Hash browns
 
Straight Up.............On the Rocks


----------



## GotGarlic

Rocks. 

Salad dressing: creamy or vinaigrette?


----------



## Uncle Bob

vinaigrette.....

Red leaf...oak leaf......(lettuce)


----------



## Barb L.

Red Leaf

Pork chops - Pork steak


----------



## Uncle Bob

chops

Mayo...Miracle Whip


----------



## YT2095

Mayo

Iodine or peroxide?


----------



## healthyfoodie

ok, that's one i haven't heard before  

iodine i guess, even though it makes me orange

horror film or comedy?


----------



## Uncle Bob

peroxide....

70% ..90% Isopropyl


----------



## Uncle Bob

comedy.......

walking or jogging


----------



## Barb L.

Walking

Fiction - Non fiction


----------



## keltin

Fiction

Sweet or Unsweet


----------



## Uncle Bob

Unsweet 

cantaloupe....honey dew


----------



## keltin

cantaloupe!

red or white (wine)


----------



## Barb L.

White

Toasted - untoasted


----------



## healthyfoodie

toasted

spicy or mild?


----------



## Barb L.

Spicey

             Fudge
Peanut butter - Chocolate


----------



## Uncle Bob

chocolate...

with or without   (nuts)


----------



## Barb L.

With

         PIE
Strawberry - Cherry


----------



## Uncle Bob

cherry....

pie.....cobbler


----------



## Barb L.

Pie

Strawberries - Blueberries


----------



## GotGarlic

Strawberries

grilling ... smoking


----------



## healthyfoodie

grilling

early bird or night owl


----------



## Uncle Bob

early bird

regular or decaf (coffee)


----------



## Barb L.

Regular

grilled wings - baked


----------



## Uncle Bob

grilled

skin on.....skin off  (chicken breast)


----------



## keltin

skin on

Roma or Cherry (tomatoes)


----------



## Barb L.

Cherry

salad   -    slaw


----------



## Uncle Bob

slaw......


 baked   sweet potato.....russet potato


----------



## YT2095

Russet for sure.

Brown or White rice?


----------



## Uncle Bob

white......


gravy.....butter....(on rice)


----------



## YT2095

that`s not fair, I love both 

Gravy I guess.

Pumpkin or Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Love sunflower seeds....

roasted or boiled peanuts


----------



## YT2095

Roasted (plenty of salt too)

Pasta or Spuds?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spuds.....

plain or peanut....(m&m's)


----------



## YT2095

Peanut for sure 

Mustard or Ketchup (on a hot dog).


----------



## YT2095

Peanut for sure 

Mustard or Ketchup (on a hot dog).

what the smeg? I clicked ONCE, and got 2 posts! Hmmm....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both!!!!!

Mustard....


with or without onions  (on a hot dog)


----------



## YT2095

With, and I`m also a Both for the ketchup and mustard too 

German or Irish sausages?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I dunno....

Irish!

pickled peaches or pigs feet


----------



## YT2095

Peaches if done in Brandy.

Horse or Cow manure (to grow veg in).


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cow......

pesticides or no pesticides on veggie plants


----------



## YT2095

natural pesicides yes and companion planting.

Beef or Goose fat (roast potatoes).


----------



## Uncle Bob

What no pork fat?  Ha ha!

Beef.....

black or white pepper?


----------



## YT2095

Black for most things, white has it`s place though!

a plate full of only veg or only meat?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Veggies every time!

cake...pie


----------



## YT2095

Pie (pref Meat).

Preserved or Glassed cherries?


----------



## Uncle Bob

glassed....

black ...green  (olives)


----------



## keltin

black

deep fried......roasted (turkey)


----------



## Katie H

roasted (gotta have stuffin')

dill or sweet (pickles)


----------



## Uncle Bob

dillturnip.....mustard


----------



## Barb L.

Mustard

Clams - Mussels


----------



## Uncle Bob

mussels.....


spaghetti......linguini


----------



## bullseye

Spaghetti

kitchen or dining room?


----------



## Barb L.

Kitchen

Comedy - Drama


----------



## bullseye

comedy

Shakespeare or Arthur Miller


----------



## Uncle Bob

shakespeare.....


Bach......Beethoven


----------



## bullseye

Tough one, UB!

Bach

jazz or blues?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Easy one...Bluesred  white......(grape)


----------



## bullseye

red (grape in whatever form)

sweet or salty?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

salty

Christina Agulaira or Brittany Spears?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christina.....

whole or french style  (green beans)


----------



## bullseye

French style  (green beans, right?)

mirepoix or holy trinity?


----------



## Reanie525i

holy trinity......



fish...fried or broiled?


----------



## Uncle Bob

trinty always!!


chewing gum.....chewing tobacco


----------



## bullseye

chewing gum

dirt road or paved?


----------



## Uncle Bob

fried......


cornmeal or batter  (ON fish)


----------



## Uncle Bob

paved.........Ha ha!


automatic...stick shift


----------



## bullseye

stick shift

front wheel or rear wheel drive

Paved, eh?


----------



## bullseye

stick shift

front wheel or rear wheel drive?


----------



## Reanie525i

front or rear wheel drive?....Rear



BMW or Mercedes?


----------



## bullseye

double post, sorry


----------



## bullseye

BMW, of course

back roads or highways?


----------



## Reanie525i

back roads or highwys...backroads



fast or slow drive?


----------



## Uncle Bob

slow drive....

spring......fall


----------



## Barb L.

Fall

Fried eggs -   Scrambled


----------



## bknox

Fried

Pork bbq or Beef bbq


----------



## Uncle Bob

pork!!!!!!!!!

wet dry  (ribs)


----------



## Barb L.

Wet

sweet - vinegar base (bbq sauce)


----------



## Uncle Bob

vinegar....

spare ribs....loin back/Baby back


----------



## Barb L.

(Both) lol
Baby backs

Pinto - Navy (beans)


----------



## Uncle Bob

pinto....

Red Delicious....Granny Smith


----------



## Barb L.

Granny Smith


long grain - wild rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both!!!!!

Long grain....


Brwon or white rice


----------



## Barb L.

White

Gravy - Soy sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brwon????

Graaaaaaaaaavy!


Brown gravy....tomato gravy


----------



## Barb L.

Brown gravy

reg. cornbread - sweet cornbread


----------



## Barb L.

.......................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Regular cornbread....


Snickers....Milky Way


----------



## Barb L.

Milky way

chocolate malt - vanilla shake


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chocalote malt

Cheese burger.... Regular burger


----------



## gourmande

Regular burger

White Castle or Krystle


----------



## GotGarlic

Aaaahhhhhh!!!! I don't know what to answer!!!  I don't know what Krystle is and I've never eaten at White Castle!!! 

I'll have to go with Burger King.

fries or onion rings?


----------



## gourmande

GotGarlic said:


> Aaaahhhhhh!!!! I don't know what to answer!!!  I don't know what Krystle is and I've never eaten at White Castle!!!
> 
> I'll have to go with Burger King.
> 
> fries or onion rings?


BK = wise choice!  I don't think you'd want to eat a burger from the other two! 

Anyhooooo... I'll go with fries... and will that be with:

vinegar or ketchup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Plain please....

Ketchup..


banana cream pie.....banana pudding


----------



## keltin

BANANA PUDDING!

Gumbo or Jambalaya


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gumbo.....


Shrimp....Oyster Po-Boy


----------



## gourmande

*Oyster* Po-Boy

Malpeque _or_ Merigomish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Merigomish....


Mussels...Clams


----------



## gourmande

mussels

Marinière or Basquaise


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mariniere.........


churro........cruller


----------



## Barb L.

Cruller

     Fillings (doughnut)
custard - cream


----------



## gourmande

cream

soft ice cream  or  hard ice cream


----------



## Uncle Bob

hard ice cream

cone.....in a dish


----------



## Barb L.

Dish

Hot fudge - Strawberry


----------



## keltin

Strawberry

Smooth or Crunchy (peanut butter)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crunchy.....do they still make smooth?


Saltines....Ritz


----------



## mudbug

Ritz

salsa or ketchup?


----------



## Uncle Bob

salsa.....

hot......mild


----------



## gourmande

HOT

Sriracha ...or... Louisiana Hot Sauce


----------



## Barb L.

Both - Louisania

 Portabella - Button


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both...Button


Stuffed....fried ('shrooms)


----------



## gourmande

fried ('shrooms)

butter ... or ... oil

_as if there's a choice_


----------



## Uncle Bob

oil......

yellow onion....white onion


----------



## gourmande

yellow

sautéed ...or... grilled


----------



## Barb L.

Grilled

pork steak  -  chop


----------



## Dina

pork steak

pork or chicken eggroll


----------



## Barb L.

Pork

hard taco - soft taco


----------



## gourmande

hard


corn chips ...or... potato chips


----------



## Uncle Bob

hard........


boiled....roasted   (peanuts)


----------



## gourmande

boiled (I really did like them)

boiled corn ...or... roasted corn


----------



## Uncle Bob

boiled.....


ginger ale....ginger beer


----------



## keltin

ginger beer

Lasgana........spaghetti


----------



## Uncle Bob

spaghetti


huckleberry....blueberry


----------



## middie

Huckleberry

mango or papaya ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Both...

Mango...

Endive....Escarole


----------



## Barb L.

Endive


     Ice cream
Black Cherry - Mouse Tracks


----------



## pdswife

what is mouse tracks???


Black cherry to be safe.  lol


blue ink or black ink?


----------



## bullseye

black ink

wine...

red or white?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red


with or without nuts    (brownies)


----------



## Barb L.

Without

      Potato chips
Reg.    -   Rippled


----------



## Uncle Bob

Regular...


Plain....BBQ....(chips)


----------



## Barb L.

Plain  (w/dip sometimes)


Horseradish - No horsey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Horseradish....


Fresh or Prepared  (Horseradish)


----------



## Barb L.

Prepared

Pork roast - Beef roast


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pork


Fritos or Cheetos


----------



## Mr._Steak

Cheetos


7-Up or Ginger ale


----------



## Barb L.

7-up

salsa - cheese dip  (for nacho's)


----------



## Uncle Bob

cheese...please


Worms or Crickets


----------



## Barb L.

Worms (w/gloves on) 

Bluegills - Trout


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bluegills!!!

In a boat...from the bank


----------



## Barb L.

From the bank

Fried - Baked


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked

Gatorade....Lemonade


----------



## mercyteapot

lemonade

Arrowhead or Sparkletts?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sparkletts....

Can...bottle


----------



## Barb L.

Bottle

Soft rolls - Hard rolls


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hard........

Fries....Chips


----------



## Green Lady

chips.....

paper or plastic


----------



## Uncle Bob

paper

Orange....Apple   juice


----------



## Katie H

Hmmm...tough one, but if I have to decide - orange.

Warm weather time...shorts or long pants?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Long

Pecan..........Walnut


----------



## Barb L.

Pecan

Green  - Black (Olives)


----------



## appletart

black (olives)

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pancakes.....


Milky Way.....Snickers


----------



## Barb L.

Milky Way

Cashews - Almonds


----------



## appletart

almonds

apple or pc


----------



## Green Lady

apple

regular of decaf


----------



## Barb L.

Regular

Gorgonzola - Blue cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gorgonzola..........

Pork....Beef


----------



## Mr._Steak

beef


rye or pumpernickel?


----------



## Barb L.

Rye

Popcorn - Chips


----------



## Mr._Steak

chips preferably cooked in lard 


rice pilaf or baked potato?


----------



## Green Lady

rice pilaf

marinara or alfredo?


----------



## Uncle Bob

marinara....


Sun up............Sun Down


----------



## Barb L.

Sun up

Cold weather - Hot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Right now.....Cold!!


Coffee Black....With sugar and cream


----------



## Loprraine

With sugar and cream, please!

Plain Croissant or Petit Pain au Chocolat?


----------



## torenium

Plain Croissant (with Ham)

Camembert or Stilton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stilton.......


Walk,,,,,,,Jog


----------



## GotGarlic

Walk.

museum or theater?


----------



## Uncle Bob

museum........


Radio....TV


----------



## healthyfoodie

tv

baseball or football


----------



## Green Lady

BASEBALL

ice tea or ice coffee


----------



## appletart

iced tea

salty or sweet


----------



## Barb L.

Salty

East - West


----------



## Uncle Bob

South!!!!!!!!!

East.

Mace.....Nutmeg


----------



## Barb L.

Mace

Turkey - Ham


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham.............


Glasses.....Contacts


----------



## Barb L.

Glasses

Dates - Figs


----------



## Renee Attili

Dates
Pasta or Rice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rice.........

Butter....Gravy  (on rice)


----------



## Barb L.

Gravy

White cornbread  -   Yellow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Very Hard One...

Yellow.......


Sweet Milk....Butter Milk (to make bread)


----------



## Renee Attili

Butter Milk

Beach or Mountains


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mountains....


Roses or Candy    (gift to receive)


----------



## Barb L.

Carnations -(Love the smell) Bummer - never get candy 

Roses


Wanted gift - Needed gift  (received)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wanted.........


With or Without Nuts  (Candy)


----------



## Barb L.

With   (Turtles)


Kid at Christmas time -  Adult


----------



## Jellybean

Kid (and a big one at that!)

Real tree or artificial?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Real....Gotta have the smell


Lights......No lights (on tree)


----------



## Green Lady

Lights!

food processor or blender


----------



## Reanie525i

Blender - Stove - gas or electric?


----------



## healthyfoodie

gas

breakfast - sweet or savory?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Savory......


Bacon....Sausage


----------



## Barb L.

Bacon

fried eggs - pancakes


----------



## Green Lady

fried eggs

spearmint - peppermint


----------



## Uncle Bob

peppermint


cantaloupe....Honey dew....


----------



## Barb L.

Cantaloupe

Chocolate cake - White


----------



## Rookiecook

Chocolate cake

Mac & Cheese - Baked Beans


----------



## Barb L.

mac & cheese

Onion rings - Fries


----------



## gourmande

Fries (I'm assuming potato...)

with mayo ...or... with vinegar


----------



## luvs

malt or plain vinegar?

salt or sugar?


----------



## gourmande

salt! 
... to finish:

Fleur de sel ... or ... Maldon flake


----------



## Green Lady

Fleur de sel


soup or salad


----------



## Reanie525i

Salad

Appetizer or dessert


----------



## Barb L.

Appetizer

Ranch - Blue cheese


----------



## luvs

bleu.

spaghetti or carbonara?


----------



## Green Lady

spaghetti

salsa or guacamole?


----------



## Mr._Steak

Green Lady said:


> spaghetti
> 
> salsa or guacamole?




guac - got to have some of that soon


mangoes or pomegranates


----------



## slow cooker

mangoes




garlic or onions?


----------



## bknox

Garlic

Table salt or sea salt?


----------



## keltin

Sea Salt

Yellow or Brown (mustard)


----------



## LT72884

brown FTW baby

sweet or sexy

EDIT 
i hope i can use the word sexy. im talking personality wise with those options

EDIT 
I totally have a feeling that im supposed to stay within the realm of food.


----------



## slow cooker

sweet



City or Country??


----------



## miniman

country any day


beef or venison????


----------



## Uncle Bob

Very hard choice...

Beef...


Chicken....Turkey


----------



## slow cooker

Chicken.......



oyters or clams???


----------



## Barb L.

Clams

Shrimp  - Scallops


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shrimp....


Ketchup....Catsup


----------



## bullseye

Ketchup

hot or mild?


----------



## Barb L.

Mild

Hot wings - Reg.


----------



## miniman

hot wings

wedges or fries


----------



## Green Lady

wedges

hot dogs or hamburgers


----------



## Barb L.

Both
Hamburgers
   With
Cole slaw   - salad


----------



## Mr._Steak

burgers with slaw


music - jazz or rock


----------



## middie

Rock by far

Steak or lobster ?


----------



## Mr._Steak

middie said:


> Rock by far
> 
> Steak or lobster ?




That's a tough call ;-)

fries or mashed?


----------



## middie

Mashed

fries or onion rings ?


----------



## Barb L.

Onion Rings ---- (but love them both)

 Chicken fried steak - Baked fish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken fried steak 

(Beer in a)

Can......Bottle


----------



## SurvivorGirl

bottle (cooler shape)

sending some one a postcard or an email?


----------



## miniman

postcard

still or sparkling bottled water


----------



## SurvivorGirl

sparkling

carpet or hardwood?


----------



## Barb L.

Carpet

Ham   -   Turkey


----------



## miniman

Thats a tough choice. Ham takes it marginally.

deep pan ot thin crust pizza?


----------



## Chefellas

Definitely thin crust!
       Wonton Soup or Hot and Sour soup?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

wontons

cheddar or mozzarella?


----------



## Chefellas

That's a tough one....Cheddar

 salty or sweet


----------



## SurvivorGirl

salty

sweet or sour?


----------



## NAchef

Sweet like me  


Beer or wine?


----------



## Green Lady

wine

rye or whole wheat (bread)


----------



## Chefellas

whole wheat

 Prosciutto or Serrano Ham?


----------



## LuckyDuck

Serrano Ham

Spinach or Bussels Sprouts?


----------



## Renee Attili

Spinach


White or Red wine


----------



## Chefellas

Red wine

    Baklava or Galactoboureko


----------



## Barb L.

Baklava 

Popcorn - chips & dip


----------



## miniman

chips & dips

fried or roast chicken?


----------



## Barb L.

Fried Chicken

split pea soup - navy bean soup


----------



## Chefellas

Split pea soup

             banana bread or blueberry muffin


----------



## Barb L.

Banana bread


Dill pickles - sweet


----------



## miniman

dill pickles

frnch fries or steak fries


----------



## keltin

french fries

grilled or pan fried


----------



## miniman

pan fried

canned or frozen vegetables


----------



## Mr._Steak

frozen except for baked beans

deli ham or deli turkey?


----------



## miniman

deli ham, the turkey can be a bit bland

beef or pork sausages


----------



## Barb L.

Pork sausage

Baked potato  - Mashed


----------



## Uncle Bob

baked......

Regular Chips~~~BBQ Chips


----------



## miniman

regular chips

poached or fried eggs


----------



## Barb L.

Both - fried

Turkey - Chicken


----------



## miniman

turkey

McDonalds or Burger King


----------



## Barb L.

McDonalds

Big Mac - Big Boy


----------



## Mr._Steak

Big Mac

This game doesn't have to be about food only does it? ;-)


Cleveland Indians or Boston Red Sox?


----------



## Barb L.

Cleveland

Michigan - Michigan State


----------



## miniman

Michigan 

podded peas or mange tout


----------



## Chefellas

podded peas

Smoked Salmon or Gravlax


----------



## miniman

smoked - although I do like both.

sirloin or rump steak


----------



## Chefellas

sirloin-medium rare
Paella or risotto


----------



## miniman

risotto probably, never tried paella

lasagna or moussaka?


----------



## Chefellas

You're missing out. Lasagne because I'm not too fond of eggplant.

Cheddar or Gorgonzola


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gorgonzola

Bourbon....Scotch


----------



## miniman

Scotch - to be faithful to near neighbours

sponge cake or fruit cake


----------



## Chefellas

sponge cake.   
                       bacon or sausage


----------



## Barb L.

Bacon


Pancakes - Waffles


----------



## LT72884

pancakes

spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## Chefellas

Spaghetti- 
whole wheat or rye


----------



## Mr._Steak

whole wheat for toast


lemonade or limeade?


----------



## Chefellas

Limeade
 Coca cola or 7Up


----------



## Mr._Steak

cola


blackjack or poker?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

blackjack

high school or college?


----------



## Chefellas

college

ocean or lake


----------



## miniman

ocean

beach holiday or active holiday?


----------



## Mr._Steak

active vacation


downhill skiing or cross country skiing?


----------



## Uncle Bob

downhill


Lemons....Limes


----------



## miniman

limes

watermelon or sweet melon


----------



## Chefellas

watermelon

rock or blues?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Rock 

football or baseball? (to watch)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Baseball.........


Red Socks.....Rockies


----------



## Callisto in NC

Red Socks

Steelers or Colts?


----------



## Mr._Steak

Steelers


hockey or basketball?


----------



## miniman

hockey.

tissues or handkerchief


----------



## Barb L.

Tissue

Choc. Fudge - Peanut butter Fudge


----------



## Chefellas

peanut butter Fudge

Mounds or Almond Joy


----------



## Roxy

Almond Joy

Tv or Radio


----------



## Aera

TV

crunchy peanut butter or smooth peanut butter


----------



## Chefellas

smooth peanut butter

kataifi or baklava


----------



## Barb L.

Baklava

Ham ---   Turkey


----------



## Chefellas

Turkey

spinach or broccoli


----------



## miniman

spinach

wine or beer?


----------



## Chefellas

wine

pasta or potato


----------



## tomchef

potato

thyme or rosemary


----------



## Chefellas

Thyme

Almonds or walnuts


----------



## miniman

walnuts

pumpkin or butternut squash?


----------



## Barb L.

Pumpkin

soft cookies    -      crispy cookies


----------



## Chefellas

crispy cookies

coffee or tea


----------



## suziquzie

Coffee

Shrimp or Lobster


----------



## Chefellas

Lobstercalamari or octopus


----------



## Barb L.

lobster


choc. fudge -   peanutbutter fudge


----------



## mikki

peanutbutter fudge (didn't like making that choice)LOL

steak or chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steak........

Fried or BBQed (Chicken)


----------



## Dodi

BBQed

chicken or turkey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken....

Shrimp...Oysters...


----------



## miniman

shrimp

lobster or crab


----------



## Uncle Bob

Crab.........


Cakes or Bisque ??  (Crab)


----------



## suziquzie

cakes......

bone in or out (beef roast)


----------



## Chefellas

Bone in

pancakes or waffles


----------



## miniman

waffles

strawberry or chocolate sauce


----------



## Chefellas

strawberry

raspberries or blueberries


----------



## DawnT

blueberries

Wallpaper or paint


----------



## suziquzie

Paint.

almond or vanilla (extract)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vanilla.....

Toast....Biscuits


----------



## suziquzie

Biscuits ......... Gravy


----------



## suziquzie

ooops!
 I got my games mixed up!!!!
Biscuits
tacos or burritos


----------



## Barb L.

Tacos

Rice - refried beans w/cheese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rice.........


Gravy or Butter (on rice)


----------



## Chefellas

Gravy

Chicken noodle or split pea(soups)


----------



## suziquzie

Split pea
caramel or butterscotch (ice cream sauce)


----------



## miniman

butterscotch 

chilli with beans or without


----------



## Chefellas

with beans

brownies or chocolate souffle


----------



## DawnT

brownies
cabbage or brussel sprouts


----------



## Chefellas

brussel sprouts

vinaigrette or oil and lemon


----------



## crazychick

vinaigrette

half and half or milk


----------



## Chefellas

milk

espresso or greek coffee


----------



## miniman

greek coffee

olives - pitted or unpitted?


----------



## Chefellas

unpitted

taffy or toffee.............


----------



## elaine l

toffee

ribs or wings


----------



## Chefellas

wings

hot cocoa or hot cider


----------



## Barb L.

Hot cider .............

Chicken fried steak     -   Fried chicken


----------



## LT72884

fried chicken - chicken fried chicken


----------



## DawnT

fried
chocolate or strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Barb L.

strawberry

sour dough bread   -  french


----------



## miniman

french

chunky soup or smooth soup


----------



## Chefellas

chunky soup

bacon or prosciutto


----------



## DawnT

bacon

coffee- reg or decaf


----------



## Chefellas

regular

chinese cuisine or vietnamese


----------



## miniman

chinese

indian or thai cuisine?


----------



## DawnT

thai

jam or jelly


----------



## jkath

jam, please

tomato basil soup
or
chicken with rice soup?


----------



## Chefellas

tomato basil soup

Brie or Camembert


----------



## pdswife

Brie -

cold chocolate milk or Hot cocoa?


----------



## jkath

Hot Cocoa


baked potato with the works
or
salad with the works?


----------



## DawnT

salad w/the works

light dressings or regular dressings?


----------



## Chefellas

light dressings
Iced tea with lemon or with mint


----------



## babetoo

walmart or costco

babe

i am so bad at these games

lol


----------



## jkath

okay, lemme clear this up...

Iced tea with lemon and walmart.

I think we're back in business.

Peach pie
or
Chocolate Cream pie?


----------



## DawnT

peach pie

snow skiing or water skiing


----------



## Uncle Bob

water skiing......

piano.....organ


----------



## DawnT

piano

dog or cat lover


----------



## Chefellas

cat lover

silk or satin????


----------



## DawnT

satin

wash car or windows


----------



## Callisto in NC

wash car

jacuzzi or pool


----------



## Chefellas

jacuzzi

 swimming pool or sea


----------



## DawnT

pool

shovel snow or pitch hay


----------



## babetoo

DawnT said:


> pool
> 
> shovel snow or pitch hay


 
pitch hay=feed cows.
babe


----------



## DawnT

*Review of rules?*

I saw this game in a different forum, and it's so silly, I thought we could play too. 

I'll start by asking you to choose between two things. They can be ANYTHING, providing it's appropriate. 

Whoever responds next will answer with their choice and then, they will give 2 new choices.


----------



## CraZyChef86

Smoked Gouda!

BBQ sauce or Marinade?


----------



## Barb L.

??????????? Huh?
BQ Sauce

Dark meat     -      breasts


----------



## DawnT

breasts

icecream or bread pudding


----------



## Chefellas

ice cream

 swordfish or filet of sole


----------



## DawnT

swordfish

a shot in the arm or an ounce of cod liver oil?


----------



## Chefellas

Cod liver oil

rock music or jazz


----------



## DawnT

jazz

waterfalls or water fountain


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Waterfalls

Home Cooked Meal Or Takeaway?


----------



## DawnT

home cooked


walking 3 miles or running 3 miles?


----------



## miniman

walking everytime

playing sport or watching sport


----------



## DawnT

playing sports

playing golf or playing tennis?


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Golf

Cats Or Dogs?


----------



## Cath4420

Dogs

Baked potatoes or mashed potatoes.


----------



## Chefellas

mashed

Batman or Spiderman


----------



## miniman

Batman (the original)

baked or unbaked cheesecake?


----------



## goboenomo

baked cheesecake

lobster or crab


----------



## Barb L.

Lobster

Fish   -   Steak


----------



## miniman

steak

sirloin or rump


----------



## plumies

sirloin

steak sauce or without


----------



## polarbear.isaacs

without

A-1 or 57?


----------



## Barb L.

A-1

Raw fried potatoes - Hashbrowns


----------



## miniman

hash browns

burger or hot dog


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> hash browns
> 
> burger or hot dog


burger for me.
catsup or mustard?

babe


----------



## Chefellas

mustard

rye or pumpernickel


----------



## meshoo96

pumpernickel


Fritos or Doritos?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Fritos!

White or Chocolate milk?


----------



## SaMMi_xx

Chocolate Milk

Fried Eggs Or Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## Chefellas

Fried eggs-

lemon or lime


----------



## Barb L.

Lemon..

Fried chicken - Roasted


----------



## miniman

roasted

white or wholemeal bread


----------



## Chefellas

wholemeal

bagel or bialy


----------



## Barb L.

Bagel

Serious - Playful


----------



## Inferno

Serious

Toad or Diet Dr. Pepper with cherries


----------



## Barb L.

Diet Dr. Pepper             (toad?)

Rain      Snow


----------



## miniman

rain

autumn or spring?


----------



## ~emz~

Spring.

Roy Rogers or Shirley Temple?


----------



## Chefellas

Autumn

Cruise or road trip


----------



## kimbaby

cruise

Bahamas or Hawaii


----------



## Barb L.

Hawaii

Fried fish  -  Baked fish


----------



## radhuni

Fried fish

chocolate or laddoos?


----------



## Barb L.

chocolate

soft caramel -  butterscotch toppings


----------



## Chefellas

soft caramel

peanuts or pistachios


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peanuts...

Shrimp....Scallops ??


----------



## Chefellas

shrimp

pasta or rice


----------



## babetoo

Chefellas said:


> shrimp
> 
> pasta or rice


 

rice

brown or white rice

babe


----------



## Barb L.

white rice


Rib   -   Steak


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

Steak!

Milk choc or semi-sweet?


----------



## gingerlaurie

Baked!

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Milk chocolate!!

Peanuts or Almonds?


----------



## Barb L.

Peanuts

corn chips - potato chips


----------



## cara

potatoe chips 


goin out and enjoy the snow or hide under a blanket in front of TV with some hot tea?


----------



## SixSix210

Hide in the blankets...

Car or truck?


----------



## DawnT

Truck

canoe or row boat?


----------



## Barb L.

row boat

swimming -- fishing


----------



## DawnT

fishing  

fish fry or broiled fish?


----------



## Barb L.

4 sure - fish fry
with fish -
salad       coleslaw


----------



## Maverick2272

Coleslaw

Potato salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## Steamboater

Macaroni salad

buckwheat groats or brown rice


----------



## Barb L.

brown rice


        Snacks
Salty ......... sweet


----------

